# Anyone at lwc Swansea ~ Part 2



## Suzie

Happy chatting and  to all

x


----------



## popsi

just marking.. sorry i dont post but like to keep up with your local girls xx 

tiger and spooks hope your ok xx


----------



## Juls78

thanks for the support girls xx just marking for now


----------



## PMA

Hi All

As the original poster and now lurker of the LWC swansea board I wanted to make sure I kept up with all your posts!
Good luck to everyone and as I said I do read but don't have much time to post these days with my 8 mnth DD! 
LWC are FAB!!!

lots of


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Hope you are all OK

Unfortunately it was a BFN for us   this time.

I wish you all the very best

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## moocat

Kathryn  big hugs hun    , so sorry you didn't get your BFP. I know how your feeling, life is just so unfair     . Have you made a follow up appointment with the clinic?

Juls glad to hear the spotting is getting better, hope the jabs are ok xx

Hi to all the other lovely LWC ladys!!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Moocat - Yes got a follow up appointment next Tues at 1.30 so will know more then.  But we are hopefully looking to use our snowbabies from this treatment xx


----------



## bloobloo

Hi Kathryn,  so sorry it wasn't a BFP, I hope the follow up goes ok for you x

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## Juls78

Oh kathryne, terrible news hun sending lots of    . Hope the follow up will go ok. Now to be     that one of your little snow babies will give you what you want. Thinking of you hun!!!

No news from me, brown bleed now seems to have eased off and now just the odd spot. All over i think but have to wait another 6 days to test. what a bloody week!!! still there is some hope i suppose.     

Julsxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies   

thanks for all your kind words it means allot  

Juls - I hope these next few days fly by and you get your wonderful BFP, take it easy and try to relax - thinking of you   

Morning everyone hope you are all well

xxx


----------



## Buzzmundo

Hi ladies

hope you dont mind me popping in, I'm going to LWC swansea, starting short protocol when next af arrives. hopefully in two weeks. 

Sorry to hear your sad news   but fingers crossed for the snow babies


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Buzzmundo - I did the short protocol and didnt find it too bad.  All the very best lovely xxx


----------



## moocat

Hello gorgeous LWC ladies!

Juls glad to hear your bleed is better hun. Not long to test day, keep up     and fingers crossed for that   !

Kathryn how you feeling? keep thinking about those lovely snow babies     . Hope your follow up goes well, I found it helpful talking things through with Dr T. 

Welcome buzzmundo and   with your treatment. Hi bloobloo and everyone else!

I have my baseline scan today, all is well. Starting stimms on friday and then scan following friday. Looking like i might end up having egg collection on my birthday!


----------



## sunnysideup

Hi Kathryn so sorry that this wasn't your time for bfp.....but amazing news that you have snow babies to use 
i had snow babies and it worked for me much more relaxed...

Juls glad your spotting has eased  fingers crossed for your test date

went for 20 weeks scan today and we are having a baby girl....There is light at the end of the tunnel ladies 
be patient your time will come

good luck to you all


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Girls, sorry haven't been around for a while, have been following just not writing...
Kathryne, sorry you didn't get your bfp this time, but will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and your snow babes

Juls, I hope the next few days go fast for you, I really hope this is it and the blood loss was implantation spotting

Moocat, good luck for this treatment

so we've got triplets, a singleton (or 2) so whos gonna volunteer for the twins??

As for us, we had our pesa 2nd july and our followup last week. We have 2 ampoules in the freezer, not alot of sperm in them and not very motile, but will get dh on the vits and he has cut down the alcohol now so I'm thinking we'll prob end up with a fresh pesa on the day and hopefully the sperm will be better quality.
I've got about a stone and a bit to lose, and then we'll start getting prepped to egg share, will wait til closer to the time to get all the bloods etc done, so I think realistically we're looking at another couple of months, I've got november in my head as a target.

Bloo how are things going?

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies   

Moocat - Great news about your scan going well and how fab that your EC will hopefully be on your birthday you will def be spoilt rotten  

Sunnysideup - How fab that your scan showed you are having a little baby girl   I had a quick look yesterday at some of the thread on FET and was surprised on how many success stories there were, it gave me a little more hope.  Do you have any words of advice?  any are greatly appreciated xx

Auntie-Kerry - Morning lovely, November will be here before you know it this year is flying by.  Like you I would like to loose a few pound before we go for our next treatment but I'm not going to stress out about it otherwise I'll end up putting more on  

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## sunnysideup

hay kat

Well on the day of et i took that day off and just lied on the sofa the whole day,  took the next day off too and didn't
do anything strenuous,  After the first transfer which was a nightmare as they had real trouble getting the cafeter in the 
second time with my 2 snow babies Dr M did the procedure and Jeannette didn't take the frosties out of the incubator
until the cafeter was inserted correctly (which took about 20 min)

Other than that just try and relax... i found it must easier and totlay less stressful than with a fresh cycle.

I hope you get your bfp next time xxx


----------



## Kathryne

thanks for the info lovely and I hope I get a BFP just like you xxx


----------



## kelz2009

Kat- so sorry you didnt get bfp- your time will come. Hopefully next time you have your bfp xx

Hope everyone is doing well.

Been for 9 week + 1 day scan today my little beans are very active, they bouncing around the screen lol. All great size- 9+1, 9+1 and 1 at 9 weeks so happy with the scan.

Really dont want to leave lwc cause I love it over there and everyone is fab, wish they could take us all the way through the pregnancy. Just feel   to say goodbye  .  Lwc you are the best!!!!!


----------



## Juls78

well ladies, its a bfn for me this morning- absolutly gutted.....but we won't give up!!!!

Thanks for all your support, advice and good luck wishes.

I wish you all the luck in the world with yout tx and journey's into being parents whichever way you do it!!!!!! 

Love to all
julsxx


----------



## moocat

big hugs juls       so sorry to hear it wasn't your time for a BFP hun xxx onwards and upwards hey chick. Have you arranged a follow up yet?

Kathryn good luck on tues, let me know how its goes

Kelz good to hear your having a happy and healthy pregnancy. Have you recovered from the shock of triplets yet   

Auntie kerry treatment is going well thanks. Hows the weight lost going? hard isn't it!! 

Hi sunnyside a little girl    , how lovely. You must be so excited

Sorry and hello if i ve missed anyone out!! 

Things with me are good. Started stimms now, first scan on friday. Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine. I ve missed it all as been working nights all week!! boo!


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies    what a horrible day  

Juls - So sorry hun hope you are OK - thinking of you xxx

Moocat - All the very best for your scan on Fri xx

And morning to everyone else hope you are all OK.

Well got our follow up appointment tomorrow but LWC just rang and said the Mr M and Dr T are both away and there will be a stand in consultant from London - hope they will be OK   we just want to know now when we can get to use our little snowbabies


----------



## moocat

Hi Kathryn

Just wanted to wish you good luck for your appointment today. I am sure the london consultant will be fine and you will be thawing those snow babies out before you know it.

Juls hope you are doing ok   any news to when your follow up appointment is

Big hello to all the other LWC ladies, hope you are all well. Things ok with me (apart from the horrible hot flushes & night sweats!!) next scan on friday. Fingers crossed for lots of lovely follicles.

xx


----------



## Juls78

Ok 

Good luck Kathryn for the appointment today. I called in the clinic yesterday and ebverything seems to be running like usual. I'm sure the consultant from londaon will be fab, prob from the lwc in london and they have gos results too.

Ok well i have some news, maybe i was a bit premature posting on sunday as otd was monday. When i tested again monday befeore phoning the clinic, i got an amazing bfp...couldn't believe it so sent dh to tesco to buy some more. Told him to buy a variety and he came back with 6. He was sitting outside for 10 mins for them to open and yeas after 2 more tests...bfp it is!! Absolutely amazed!!!!! So yesterday we celebrated but today we are being a bit more cautious. It is soooo early days. And no blood test at lwc so will have to wait till sep 1st for the 1st scan to see if all ok!!! so the prayers begin again.

Thanks for all your messages of support, i really appreciate it!!! 

Julsxx


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies xx

Juls - OMG    that is absolutely amazing news you must both be so so happy.  Look after yourself and roll on the 1st Sept xxx

Moocat - Hi lovely, hope the hot flushes and night sweats are not getting you down   but I am sure it will be worth it when you get to see all your lovely follies on Fri xxx

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well xxx

Well we have been for our appointment and the consultant was fab, really caring and considerate.  We had a long chat with him and Ann and we start out next treatment with our little snowbabies on my next cycle.  So we have decided to have a nice meal and a bottle of vino tonight then its back to being good in preparation for the next round.  I   that this one will work.

Hope you are all well - what a lovely day!
Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## moocat

OMG Juls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how bloody amazing hun!!! congratulations!!          Make sure you take care of yourself and your precious bundle. Let us know how the scan goes xx

Kathryn lovely to hear that your appointment went well and that you can use your little snow babies. Enjoy the vino well you can!!

x x


----------



## sunnysideup

JULS that is amazing news ... you thought the 2ww was hard... this wait will be hardertry to  be patient and things will be fine positive thoughts.....relax and enjoy the fact that you are PREGNANT YIPEEEEEEE!!!

KATHRYN... glad your appointment  went well you enjoy your wine Hun wont be long now for next 
cycle and your 2 snowbabies will be waiting for you and hopefully implant  fingers crossed...

MOOCAT hope your treatment is going well 

good luck to everyone xx xx


----------



## loeytom85

hi everyone

Kat - so sorry to hear your news, i see that you've spoken to the consultant glad it went well with you, next cycle now its your turn, hope you had a lovely meal last night and a glass or two of wine!  
Juls - thats great news congratulations hope all goes well in next few weeks
Moocat - hope your scan goes well on friday and theres plenty of little follies
sunnyside - congratulations on finding out about a girl, atleast you wont be ganged up on now lol! Think of all the lovely shopping trips. 
Hopefully weve got our appointment next friday but have to phone on thursday to find out if the paperwork has come back as not much point going if we havent had the nhs approval back. Mr M is goin to sign it as soon as he was back from leave but cant remember when it was, so wait and see.
Anyway take care all and hopefully more congratulations soon seems to be a lot so must be something getting done right, not long for everyone else then


----------



## moocat

Hi ladies!

Just a quick post to let you all know that my scan on friday went well - 4 good size follicles on left and 6 on the right, with about 5 smaller ones that hopefully will grow nice and big over the next few days. Booked in for another scan on monday and then egg collection will be either wednesday (which is my birthday!!!) or friday. Getting dead excited (but nervous!) now. Hope all is well with everyone.

x x x


----------



## Juls78

Glad scan went ok moocat!!! Been thinking of you!!

Julsxx


----------



## moocat

Thanks juls. Hope everything is going ok with you hun. Have you got a scan booked yet?

I had another scan today which showed lots of lovely big follicles (5 on the left, 8 on the right and about 5 other smaller ones). We are all set for egg collection on wednesday - which is my birthday!! hopefully it will be a good omen


----------



## Juls78

yes hun scan is booked for sept 1st can now just      for the result i want!!
Oh sounds like a good crop of eggies to come then.  Good luck for weds!!!!! Trigger shot tonight then eh??!! Enjoy your jab free day tomorrow hun!!

Julsxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies   

Moocat - So glad your scan went well lovely   I   everything goes well tomorrow for you lovely and a MASSIVE "Happy Birthday"   for tomorrow.  Look after yourself and those little follies xxx

Juls - Hi lovely how are you? the 1st Sept will be here before you know it xx

Hi to Spooks, loeytom, sunnysideup, Kelz, Auntie kerry and everyone else hope you are all well xxxx


lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## sunnysideup

Moocat happy birthday to you happy birthday to you  blah blah blah finger toes everything crossed
for the perfect ec tomorrow......

every other lady i hope you are all keeping strong and healthy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loeytom85

Happy birthday moocat hope everything goes well for you and you gt lots of little follies, good luck. 
I havent got an appointment on friday now as there was a mix up with the paperwork so hopefully in next 2 weeks it should be back. Play the waiting game again, just want to start now!  
Hope everyone else is ok and going well in your treatments.
take care and hugs to all


----------



## Bemba

Afternoon Ladies,

Hope you are all well, sorry i have been off line for a bit.  

Moocat - Happy Birthday and hope egg collection goes well, and role on those embyies, lots of    to get them gorwing well for you.

Kat - sorry to hear about you last cycle, but the snowbabies will be your time, enjoy the wine - have a couple of glasses for me, I am missing a nice cool glass of white!!

Juls - So happy for your BFP - how are you going?

Spooks - How is being a Mum going?

Sunnyside - How exciting a little girl - congrats 


Hi to everyone else

AFM - All is going well so far, am still feeling pretty annxiox but hay thats me, weening off the metforming this week scary and gestone and cycloget next week - even more scary!!

Take care Bemba


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies  

Bemba - Hi lovely, I bet you are anxious but I am sure you will be fine   

Loeytom - Not good them getting the paperwork mixed up, that would annoy me hopefully the next 2 weeks will fly by xxx

Sunnysideup - Hi lovely how are you?

Afternoon to everyone else hope you are all well.

AFM, I popped into town lunchtime to get a few prezzies, my brother and his partner had their 1st baby (actually 1st in the family) last Friday, little Isabella so i wanted to get her a few outfits, and my best friend got engaged so I dashed around Debehams like a fool    even managed to pick myself up a gorgeous pair of earrings in the sale!!

lots of love Kat xx


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!

Got back from swansea about an hour ago. Still feeling a bit sore and sleepy! Managed to get 12 eggs altogether (6 each as i am egg sharing). Just fingers crossed now that they all fertilise! if all ok then egg transfer will be on saturday.

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine! i am off to sit in the garden with my feet up and try and enjoy the rest of my birthday. Having a bit of a barbeque later.

xxx


----------



## moocat

Me again!!!! lol!!!!

Just to let you all know that out of my 6 eggs 4 have fertilised. Provisional booked in for transfer on saturday, but they have suggested i go for blastocyst transfer. I have to ring again tomorrow to see how they are progressing and they will then to decide if i can have blast transfer or not. If its a yes then it will be on monday afternoon. 

Hope you guys are all ok xx


----------



## Juls78

great news moocat, nearly there, sat will be here before you know it!!!

Kat- i love a bit of retail therapy!!!


julsx


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies  

I can't believe how quick today is going! I am really pleased though as i am off tomorrow  

Moocat - That is fab news with 4 of you eggs fertilizing like Juls said Saturday will be here before you know it  

Juls - Hi there lovely how are you today?

love Kat xxx


----------



## sunnysideup

hay moocat good luck for sat or Monday 4 out of 6 great news 

hay Kat how you I'm feeling great can't believe I still have no bump have only put on 5lb the
whole pregnancy so unless I'm lying down you can't evensee that I'm pregnant...As long as she
is growing well which she is i can't complain ...just would  like to show her off

Jul's how you feeling hope you are keeping well

wishes to all the  you other ladies!!!


----------



## Juls78

ok ladies , i thougt id come on and update.

Not good news for us today, after a very painful night i phoned the clinic who told me to go in and after a very thorough scan we were told it was a chemical pregnancy and no sign of embryo development was to be seen. Not really too surprised but bitterly disappointed. It has been one hell of a month. Butwhat can we do nothing, got to accept it and move on eventually. Glad in a way i didn't have to wait another 10 days. Stop taking the gestone today and then  Should expect the witch in 2 weeks. 

There is some trauma near my right ovasry that they are keeping an eye on (1% chance of ectopic).

Need time to weigh up options now. We will definately go again but when is the issue. We were told we could try again as soon as october but may decide to wait till after christmas.

Anyway thanks for all your support, i will look in on you from time to time.
I really wish all of you the best of luck with your tx and pregnancies!!!


Julsxx


----------



## Bemba

Juls - so sorry to hear your news, it is such a rollercoaster this jouney, sending you lots of    and take some time out to take care you and your other half, it will be your time next time.

Sunny - Hope all is going weel.

Kat - enjoy that retail therapy.

Moocat - excellent news, 4 fertilised if fab, lots of    that the grow into good healthy blasts.

bemba


----------



## moocat

Hi LWC ladies

Juls       so so sorry hun, you certainly have been on one hell of a rollercoaster ride. Life is just so unfair hun. Take care of yourself and fingers crossed for next time

Kat - hope you have a lovely weekend. Any news on when you can get those snow babies out of the freezer?

Bemba- Hi and hope your well. Thanks for the    

Sunny - i am sure you will have a lovely bump to show off soon! hope you are feeling well

Things with me are good. Spoke to the clinic again today, we still have four lovely embryos (2 x 2cells & 2 x 4cells all grade 1) so we are going for blastocyst transfer on monday at 2pm!! very excited! just hope they survive the weekend and continue to grow nice and big. 

xx


----------



## kelz2009

Juls- so sorry hun    

Moocat- goodluck for monday, Im sure your little 1s will keep growing big and strong ready for monday xx

Sunny- how are you feeling today?

Kat - how are you?

Hi to anyone Ive missed 

I went for my scan wednesday 11wks- all 3 babies are doing really well, 2 measured 11+3 and 1 at 10+5- this is the very active 1 loves the camera lol.
My sickness has started to ease thank godness, clothes definately getting snug.

Hope ur all ok kelz xxxx


----------



## sunnysideup

Jul's I'm so sorry i really am....theres me posting notes about my none bump and your going through 
this.....i don't know what to say expert for don't give up don't feel all negative and that it will never
happen to you positive thoughts help and try not let it take over you life....I know that you are 
probably thinking that that is easy for me to say but I do believe that sometimes we as women
try and stress too much about things .....
My sister tried for 9 years to get pregnant 5 failed ivf treatment gosh knows how much money spent
(husband even had testicular cancer) she was told that she would never fall pregnant naturaly ...so after lots of heart ache and a fortune spent they decided that they would be happy just together as they loved each other ............
they went away on holiday to America and came back pregnant my little (well not so little) nephew is 9 and her little miracle..
The reason why i tell you this story is I believed that I went into this IVF treatment with my eyes wide open I would never stop till i got pregnant and would take every step of the treatment with positive thoughts ..........My time will come, and it did
please believe ladies....I think that when we are meant to have children and have been put though this kind of hard work to get them then when we are blessed with them they will be more loved than any other child out there cause they mean more ..... surly


----------



## bloobloo

Hi Girls,

Sunnysideup- it's so good to hear positive stories, it's what keeps me going!

Kelz- glad everything is going well for you, take care of them!

moocat- good luck for the transfer!!

Juls- so, so sorry to hear your news, sometimes it is better to take some time out xx

Hi to bembe, spooks, loeytom, kathryn, auntie kerry, and anyone else i've missed.

As for me, was due to start my treatment now, but as I'm packing up my life to move house, I'm putting it off for a few more weeks.  I'm really stresed, have boxes everywhere, hope I never do this again!!

  to everyone xxxx


----------



## moocat

Hello all!

Just a quick update! 

Had ET today with the lovely Mr M. We had 2 embryos transferred and have to ring tomorrow to find out if the other 2 are suitable for freezing. They have given us 7th Sept as test day - now the dreaded 2ww begins!!    

Hope you are all ok, will catch up on personals next time. Have to go and get some sleep as on a night shift xx


----------



## Juls78

Congratulations moocat!!!!! PUPO!!!!! whoohhhooooo!!!! Glad mr m did it for u, what a lovely man he is.

Enjoy being pupo and hope the 2ww doesn't seem too long for u hunny, i will have been back at work a whole week then !!


Stay positive. what time were u in today? i was there at 8.30!

julsxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Moocat - That is amazing news having 2 little embies put back I hope they snuggle in and get comfortable     Hope you 2ww goes OK take things easy xxx

Juls - I lovely how are you today xxx

Bloobloo - I hope your move is going OK, I totally understand how stressfull it is we did it a few years ago in the bloomin snow!!

Sunnysideup - Hi lovely, your story gave me such inspiration and like you I truly believe we will all get our BFP one way or another xxx

Kelz - Hi hun, so glad your scan went well it must of been amazing to see   

And a BIG good morning to everyone else hope you are all well

lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## loeytom85

Hi everyone
Juls - so sorry to hear your news hope your ok  
moocat - hope your not going insane and having plenty of rest  
sunnysideup - lovely story always light at the end of the tunnel even if it takes a whilt to find it
bloobloo - hows the house moveing going on the plus side atleast youll be all settled when you have your next treatment and be        totally relaxed
kelz - glad everything is going well with the littleones, hopeing your being spoilt  
love to everyone else hope your all ok and everything is going well 
Take care all


----------



## moocat

Hi Everyone, hope your all enjoying your bank holiday weekend

Juls hope your ok hun   . I didn't have my ET until 2pm, would have been funny if we had been there the same time! was that your follow up appointment? 

Loeytom going completely insane!!! but unfortunately not getting much rest. Was on a night shift straight after egg transfer!! and end up looking after a lady who had OHSS and she was so poorly! spend the whole night drinking gallons of water and then had to keep getting up the next day needing to pee!!  

Kathryn hope you are well. Any news??

bloobloo how did the move go? you know what they say - new house, new baby!!! 

Big hello to kelz, spooks, sunnyside, auntie kerry, bembe and anyone else i ve miss.

Things with me have been ok, we got one blast in the freezer too. I thought being back at work would keep my mind off things! but sadly i am slowly going  ! been having some brownish discharge (only on wiping - sorry tmi!) yesterday and today. Hoping its implantation and not Af on her way. But i am now 6 days post blast transfer and think it might be a bit late for implanation bleed.


----------



## moocat

Hi Guys

Think it might be over for us. Discharge is now red but still only on wiping (sorry tmi!) and getting some cramps too. Think it must be my AF on its way. Trying to stay positve but its really hard.

x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi everyone hope yo are all OK xxx

Moocat - I really do hope and   that its not AF - hope the wicked witch stays away


----------



## frannie

Hey ladies

I'm new to this website so please bare with me.  I never thought about going on here before and sharing my feelings with women going through the same thing as me but me & my partner have just gone through our first treatment at the LWC in swansea and we've just found out today that it was a BFN.  

I thought i'd come on here and see how you ladies deal with the heartbreaking news that it hasn't worked because i'm finding it really hard.  

Maybe i should tell you a bit about myself 1st, cause your probably thinking who the hell is this random...lol!!! Well me and my partner have been trying for a baby for about 4 years now, so when nothing was happening we went to the find out what the problem was; my partner had the sperm test and that was fine   then i found out i had a condition called hydrosalpinx (build up of fluid in the fallopian tubes) & streak ovaries.....does anyone else have this condition??  If so did you have both tubes removed because i only had my left tube removed and wander whether this could have been a factor that the result was a BFN. 

On 3rd aug we started our treatment.  They put us on the short protocol treatment which i found ok, emotionally i was up & down but i didnt have that many side effects other than my emotions flying everywhere. My e/c was the 14th aug and they managed to get 11 eggs of which 4 fertilized on the monday i had my e/t and they put 2 7cell embryo's back in, i was so excited.  Then started the 2ww, i dont know how it was for you but this is where it got really emotional for me.  

During the first week my boobs hurt and i was getting craps and butterfly feelings but i think that down to the cyclogest & the air that they had pushed into me, but because i havent been through this or been here before i was wandering if anyone else felt these feelings too??

I went back to work during my 2nd week which i think was a bad thing to do....did anyone else take the full two weeks off?? I think complete r&r was what i needed but sadly i didnt. This is when i felt things were going wrong, firstly my boobs stopped hurting which i found weird cause i was still taking the cyclogest then on the 10th day after e/t i started to spot when i asked some of the girls they said it was normal, but i wanted piece of mind so rang the clinic, who i found to be really unhelpful, kind of just brushed me off told me that it wasn't a good thing that i was spotting but to ring if it got any worse, well on the 11th day i rang and again got the brush off again, but on the 12th day it was getting heavier so i rang & asked to speak to Dr M (cause the nurse wasn't helping me in anyway) she soon changed her tune she told me to come down straight away.  They didnt really do much just told me to up my pessaries to 3 a day and then wait to do the test today, but sadly i got my period yesterday so i knew that the re**** was going to be a BFN.  

I was wandering how long did it take you before you did your next treatment, part of me wants to try again straight away but part of me cant go through this emotinal rollercoaster just yet  Please give me your advise as it will be greatly appreciated.

I'm sorry for the waffling on but just wanted to share my experience with you all and I hope that all you ladies going through this have wonderful positive results.

Fran xx

P.s. i have bloody gone on a bit, havent i....lol?


----------



## sunnysideup

Moocat
I really do hope that it is not you AF and that your embryos have implanted ..everyone is different 
fingers crossed for your test date ......positive wishes and hugs to you 

frannieannie: welcome to fertility friends.. Can  I just tell you that the ladies on this site are an absolute god send...though I am lucky enough to have fallen pregnant on our 2nd try at ivf with lwc ...I still feel that all the ladies on here have helped me.  Everones story is different and there differnet help of support is amazing.  We are the best people for advice as we have all been through what you are going through.

The emotional side is really hard but you have got to remember what you are doing this for.....your baby

I haven't got the same condition as you but as i say everyone is different and we all have the chance to get pregnant.

I wish you luck with your next treatment which maybe your next cycle or the one after...but please don't give up... I know that you are probably feeling whats the point you never will get pregnant but how can you say that if you give up now you will never know.       

The women here are amazing good luck to you and your husband xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies   

Sunnysideup - Hi there lovely lady   how are you today? xx

Fran - Welcome to this thread and so so sorry to hear about your BFN    but I can defiantly relate to you.  Although I don't have the same condition as you, DH & I went through the short protocol in July and unfortunately we also had a BFN but we were lucky enough to have two embies frozen (did you have any frozen?) so after long chats we decided to go ahead with treatment on my next cycle which just so happened started on Fri so I am now on the oestrogen tablets and looking to have FET in the next few weeks.  I really do hope that you get your BFP soon but remember the next few days will be emotional and take each day as it comes.  Thinking of you xxx

Morning everyone else - Moocat how are you lovely xxx

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## moocat

Good afternoon ladies  

Welcome to the thread fran and   for your BFN. I to have a BFN on my first IVF in april, its so hard hun  . The clinic told me i need to wait 3 months in between IVF attempts as you need to give your ovaries time to recover. I thought this sounded like ages to wait, but in hindsight i think you need that time to heal yourself too and IVF is such a massive emotional rollercoaster. Have you made a follow up appointment yet? 

Kathryn fab news that you started on friday!!   good luck with those   

Sunnyside thanks for your kind words. 

As for me, still bleeding. Dark brown on wiping still (sorry tmi). Have spoken to clinic this morning and they have increased my pesseries to 3 a day and told me to rest. Which as i was at work was a bit tricky!! luckily i spoke to my boss and she told me to go home sick and has put me off sick until saturday. Feel bad as they were really busy and i have now left them one short, but i was worrying everytime i was moving a patient if i had done sometime to cause the bleeding/make it worse. So i am now snuggle up on the sofa with my kitty cat feeling very sorry for myself   . The clinic have said that if it no better or get any worse then i have to come in to clinic and they will start me on injections. Trying to stay positive, but its very hard! very tempted to test early. Just want to know one way or the other


----------



## loeytom85

Hi lovely ladies,
Moocat im keeping everything crossed that its implantation bleeding, i havent had any treatment yet so i cant really share any experience im still waiting but i really would try and would wait if i were you (easier said than done i know, ill be the same probably), as it may not show up and you'll think your not when you may be (if that makes sence)!!! Hope it goes well on test day as long as wicked witch stays away!  
Fran welcome to the site, i havent had any treatment yet but hopefully wont be long but everyone is  great on here you can get so much moral support from here and someone has had the same experience somewhere so its a little reasuring that your not alone.
Hi to everyone else, sunnyside, bemba, kathryn, bemba, bloobloo and anyone i miss again 
i spoke to lwc yesterday still no paperwork back yet, i have to ring back next week and see if not keylei will chase them up so hopefully would have started treatment before end of the year im hopeing.
in the middle of decorating my bedroom at the moment so that everything is done for when the time comes hopefully just got a wedding next weekend and have to do the wedding cake and git realtives staying so trying to get it done by then not looking good though as we need a decorater to come and do coveing and wallpapering so we'll see
anyway hope everyong is well   thoughts to all


----------



## loeytom85

can i have your views please lovely ladies, mr m in lwc only wants to put one egg back cos he reckons im going to catch cos of my age and health and due to my partner being the one with low sperm count, but i want him to put 2 back just in case im 24. there trying to bring our appointment with nhs forward as he has such a low count and decreasing rapidly, do you think it would be a good idea to put 2 back or ar there too many complications? i just dont want to go through this all again, if i want to put 2 back can i insist on it or is it up to mr m at the end of the day? any comment would be appreciated. 
xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Loeytom - I understand how you feel lovely but have they said they will freeze one if they are only going to put one back? if thats the case then you could consider having one put back and if for some reason it doesn't work (which it will   ) you can then look to use a snowbaby xxx


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Just thought i would give your all a quick update. What a week!! still bleeding, but caved in this morning and did a test which was postive! rang the clinic and they told me to come in. They have now started me on gesterone injections (into the muscle - ouch!) and i have to ring again next week if i am still bleeding. Finding it hard to celebrate, don't think i will be able to until the bleeding stops and i have had my scan (booked for 29th sept). Just have to keep everything crossed that these little suckers stick around!


----------



## loeytom85

Hi moocat thats amazing news weill keep everything crossed for you and hope for the best everything will be fine just keep those    thoughts.
Kathryn no they havent really said much about freezing them suppose i will just have to hope my paperwork comes back soon so that i can sort all of these thoughts out! before i go


----------



## sunnysideup

hay loeytom85...the same thing happened to me on my 1st cycle i wanted 2 put back in but Dr m suggested just the one.....well they had such a nightmare inserting the cafiter my little perfect embryo perished (not that i was told this i just knew) the embryo was out of the incubator for about 30min while they tried to get the cafiter in ... they then realised that they should put it back into the incubator.... dou!!!!  
so if they had of put 2 in the 1st time i would of lost 2 embryos
2nd time round 2 embryos inserted and here i am 24 weeks pregnant with a little pink bump

so ... i suggest that you just listen to the doctor if he is confident that the one will work then leave it as that ... remember that not many of us catch the very 1st time so maybe if you only have 2 then if you don't catch the first time the chances are you'll catch the 2nd... I think your body gets used to the meds and is more prepared the 2nd time round... not to say that you wont catch the 1st time 
Just think that if you don't catch first time you have a lovely little snow baby waiting for you like i did and thats how i fell pregnant... hope i haven't rambled too much good luck of what ever you decide and remember its your decision if you want 2 then have 2 put in    

Moocat great news...with bfp  hope now you stop bleeding so that you can enjoy your pregnancy and stop worrying every time you wipe (stmi)

Hay Kathryn how are you 

hope all you ladies are well


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies   

moocat - amazing news lovely I really do hope that the bleeding stops and the 29th Sept will be here before you know it. xxx

loeytom85 - hopefully your paperwork will arrive soon and you will be able to discuss the treatment with LWC xxx

sunnysideup - hi lovely hope you are OK

AFM i am not doing to bad i have to up the meds to 3 tablets per day today and have a scam tomorrow so I will hopefully know more then.

Lots of Love Kat xx


----------



## moocat

Hi ladies

After a very painful weekend of cramping and heavy bleeding, our lovely BFP and turned into a BFN today   . Its what we were expecting really.  Just waiting for the clinic to ring me back.

Kathryn hope your scan went well. Any idea when transfer will be?

Loeytom85 - Any signs of your paperwork? waiting is so frustrating! 

Big hello to everyone else, how your all ok xx


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies 

Moocat - I am so sorry lovely this treatment can be so cruel. Thinking of you.   

Hope everyone is doing OK

AFM I have just come back from LWC and had my scan.  Everything was looking OK my lining was 7.1 but they would like it to be 8 before proceeding so I have to go back on Fri morning for anther scan.  If that one is OK then it looks like next Tues/Wed for FET.  I just   that our little snowbabies thaw OK.

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## loeytom85

hi everyone,
moocat - im so sorry hope your ok, even if you were expecting it, it doesnt make it any easier im sure.   
kathryne - glad everything is looking good for you hope the scan goes well on friday and the lining increases and gets all ready to receive your little snowbaby next week
AFM still havent heard anything i rang last week and kayleigh hadnt received any paper work but she said to ring back tomorrow now (week later) to check but if she has anything in the meantime she'd ring me and i havent heard anything!   so going to ring tomorrow and hopefully kayleigh can chase them up to get the ball rolling i hope   event though im not looking forward to the treatment side i just want to start! never mind it will happen when its suppose to i expect!
Hi to everyone else hope everyone else is good sunnyside, juls, bloobloo, bemba, kelz, franniannie hope i havent missed anyone!


----------



## loeytom85

just got off the phone and still no paperwork!!!!!  so been told to wait until monday when mr m is back and then he can chase it up, normally takes 4weeks at most to come back already been 3.1/2 weeks! so no news again. not going to phone again will let them ring me when they hade any news, so hard when people keep telling you to be positive and then this happens, atleast if your negative you havent got so far to fall!! 
hope everyone is ok x


----------



## loeytom85

hi everyone 
just a quick note inbetween jobs hope evryone is well and everything going well as everyone has gone quiet, just wanted to say hope everything goes well for you tomorrow or wednesday kathryn and your little snowbabies thaw ok and e/t goes well. good luck thinking of you     xx


----------



## sunnysideup

loeytom85  hope you get your paper work this week

Kathryn fingers crossed for you snow babies defrosting and the EC going well

moocat thinking of you hope your not to down

hope everyone else is good me and bump are doing well. went shopping yest. to buy baby stuff with my mum and the lady was asking
when is the baby due blah blah and then asked if it was my other sister that was pregnant ...when i told her it was me and that i 
was 25 weeks she couldn't believe it.....bit disappointed thought my tight top would make it look like i was going to be a mum ... but
i guess i just look like Ive got a chubby belly not a pregnant glowing bump....gutted!!! 

wish i could show the world that i was pregnant iv waited years for this and can't take advantage of it...

Having a bad time with the partner as-well ever since iv fallen pregnant hes been working 7 12 hr night shifts and with me still working
45 hrs a week he has no time for me  can't even remember the last time we had a cuddle !!!! never mind anything else (tmi)
the only thing that keeps me sain is the wiggle worm inside me...
well thats enough of me feeling all sorry for herself...i shouldn't feel so sad and believe you me I'm not ungrateful for the position I'm in
i know you all can't wait to get your bfp ...just a bad week  

your time will come xxx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Sunny - Hope you are feeling better, I feel that since I have been pregant it has been a roler coaster of emotion and I think all my DH and I do these days is disucss things and have the odd cuddle, I am still to scared to get jiggy, and by the time i get home in the evening i feel pretty tierd, I think IVF puts you on such a long journey that the emotional pressure continues even when you have that BFP.  Best plan is to try and grab a couple of hours here or there together and really make them count do something special even if it  only is a walk or a drink in the pub, thats what we try and do, otherwise life just gets in the way!!

Moo - So sorry to hear your news, take time to look after yourself over the next few weeks. 

Kat - How are things going?

Loeytom - It is a hard one, wehadthe 1 blast or 2 discussion, I think you need ot discuss it with you partner and make sure you ar both happy with the decission you take, we opted for two but I am mid thirties.  You are allowed to have two implanted so discuss with each other and with Mr M, he will be supportive.

AFM - All is well here, I am now 17+ weeks, have been feeling the odd flutter which is really nice and am sporting a nice big bump, poeple keep telling me i am really big for my dates, so have the opposite problem to Sunny - I am scard if I keep expaning at this rate I will pop!! 

Hi to everyone else,

Bemba


----------



## Bemba

Hi me again,
Hope you are all ok, this thread has been a bit quite recently.  I had my 20 week scan yesterday, all seems well, and Cyw was waving his/her arms about, just wanted to send you all lots of   and hope your cycles are going ok.

Bemba


----------



## sunnysideup

ah bemba glad everything is going good....your stronger than me there was no way i was walking out of 20 week scan
without knowing if i was having a boy or girl....half way there now hope you have an easy next 20 weeks...I'm still good
bump is still tiny measuring the right size when i lie down but when i stand up she just disappeared into my back blesss

me and the man indoors are getting on a bit better still no higgy jiggy though everytime we think about having it madam kicks
really hard down there (tmi) so turns me off a bit ...lol  not to worry still love him and her 

hope everyone else is OK everyone is really quite


----------



## Juls78

hiya ladies,
sorry been off for a while, i got a little addicted and thought i would have a bit of time out for a few weeks. 

been back in school now for nearly 4 weeks, gone so fast. and now time to start thinking of more treatment. There are now 2 teachers pg in school now. 1 just 8 weeks. she is due around the same time i would have been. I supose i can't think too much like that as the next 7 months will be hell. Looking at her thinking i should be getting those symptoms now etc. 

Bemba and Sunny- glad pregnancys are going well for you both- funny how 2 people can get opposite pregnancys. I suppose the size of bump becomes really important after ivf, but they all eventually are the right size. if growing fast at the beginning you will slow down and if small you will have a growth spurt.

Kathryn- hope fet went ok!!!! thinking of you now!! x
loeytom- hope paperwork has come through!!

AFM- (what does afm actually mean) I had my follow up meeting with mr m last week and will try again on next cycle. AF started today so 21 days from here i will be injecting burselin again!! Whoohhoooo!! No hols this time, will see what happens!! I am a little scared this time, as the chem pg wasn't that straight forward, just pray for no bleeding this time   .

will try to get on here more often but marking and planning lessons seems to be taking up most of my time at the moment.

love to all xx
juls xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Juls - Hope you are OK lovely it can't be easy with 2 teachers being pg     I am sure it will work on your next cycle  hun     p.s. AFM means "as for me"   

Sunnysideup - So glad you are doing OK and little one is behaving xx

Bemba -     17 weeks that has flown by and its so nice you have a lovely bump - look after yourself lovely xx

Loeytom85 - Hi there lovely how the devil are you? xx

Moocate - Hope you are well lovely xx

AFM   I am doing OK we went for FET on Tues both snowbabies survived the thawing process fine I had one 6 cell and the other 7 cell popped back.  So I just   that they snuggle in and stick around.

Lots of love kat   xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Ladies, some exciting things been happening here!

Haven't much felt like writing to be honest, am still on the diet, have dropped 2 stone so 1 more to go. The past month has been a real struggle, its crazy cos I know we can't move forward with the treatment until I've lost this weight so that should be my motivation, however my heart just hasn't really been in it. It seems like an uphill struggle sometimes, but i'm onto the home stretch now, am feeling better this week and more motivated, maybe i've found my mojo?! lol. I think whats most frustrating is that we're having treatment because of dh's vasectomy, yet he doesn't seem to have to make an effort, I feel like its  me having to do the hard work.... sorry girls, it does get to me sometimes!

Anyways so when i've lost half a stone more, we'll go for counselling re egg sharing and get the last bloods needed, AMH (i think) and then look for an egg sharer I guess. 

Juls I know how it feels to be around pregnant women all the time, as a midwife I find it doesn't affect me with the women I'm looking after, but now all my friends and work colleagues are starting families, or have families it does put it more at the forefront of your mind.


Sunnyside and Bemba, am glad your pregnancies are going well, don't worry sunnyside about feeling small, am sure you'll catch up and have the most beautiful bump!

Moocat how are you doing? I was sorry to read of your miscarriage, I hope you're looking after yourself and taking time to grieve your loss x

Loey where are you with your plans at the moment?

Kathryne, thats great news about your transfer, it sounds so positive, i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you x

Bloo, how are your plans coming along love?

xx




l


----------



## sunnysideup

hay Kathryn great news about your 2 snow babies take it easy now i really hope this works for you and they both hang around for 
you.....   

Jul's  i know its really hard when everyone around seems pregnant!!! whats all that about is it cause we notice it more when we are
trying or having...be strong and just think positive for your next cycle 

auntie Kerry good luck with your weight loss not much more now you have done the hard bit half a stone will just fall off you now

hope everyone else is good

27 weeks tomorrow and still ickle tiny  bump !!! come on bump get bigger xxx


----------



## loeytom85

Yey everyones chatting again. Glad everyone is good and sorting themselves out.
Kathryn - excellent news with the 2 snow babies, its going to happen this time            
Juls - i know what you mean, i seem to notice everyone thats pregnant, there everywhere!!!! hope everything goes well throughout the treatment.  
Auntie kerry - i know how you feel my dp has very low sperm count and i had to lose atleast 4stone!!! well i did it with no help from him! 
Sunnyside - if your bump isnt huge just think of it this way less to lose after!   
Bemba - glad you havent found out what your having will be really nice surprise for you. good luck with it all  
moocat - hope your ok thinking of you   
AFM - Finally paperwork has come back mr m phoned last wednesday and got conformation a decision had been made, so I was due to ring this wednesday and kaylei rang me before i had a chance. so me and d/f have day off tomorrow and ventureing up to swansea shopping and appointment at 2:30 to hopefully sort out when to start treatment, hopefully be soon as ive had my blood tests already and the witch is due on sunday/monday/tuesday!!!! so prob miss this cycle  
will try and come on tomorrow to let you know the outcome of when treatment is to start


----------



## Juls78

evening ladies, friday at last. Boy its been a long week!!

Well i phoned yesterday at around 2 to say i was on day 2 of af and for them to send me my treatment plan and by 3.30 i had a phonecall from the med company- they are being delivered on tuesday- fast or what. When i went for the follow up i forgot to mention womb relaxant for after et. Any of you had it? Someone from cardiff used it after a few chem pregs and now she is pg again. May phone up on monday to see what they say.

Anyone see eastenders tonight. I knew jayne would say she wanted a baby, and ian has had a vasectomy so i guess ivf/DI  is going to be a storyline this autumn then, just to coinside with my tx. Oh what a wonderful world!!!

Thanks for all your suppotive messages, i think you do notice pgs more when trying! I'm not too bad really, i wouldn't wish IF on anyone. I think just knowing that one baby is due around the time i would have been due is harder at the moment but Kathryn thanks for the PMA- i neded tha.

Kerrie- i didn't know you were a midwife- good on ya, i wanted to do that, stared nurse training and everything but nursing wasn't for me. Now you can just do straight midwifary. my sister in law has just done that.  We should still meet up!! I lost 3 stone to have my nhs go, it was hard!! i put on a stone after last tx, an not lost it for this, i suppose it doesn't matter too much if paying private. I'm not worrying too much about it, just remember you are doing it for a reason -  a means to an end   . Most men just don't get it. My dh is great but still not helping himslf which is frustrating as he has seen what i went through. Try to stay calm and not stress too much, all will be fine i'm sure!! 

loeytom- hey you should be able to do this cycle if on long protocol- day 21 after af . I started my af 3 days after 1st meeting and went on that cycle. Exciting times for you now- he we might be cycle buddies!! xx

Ok time to take the dog out the garden and then to bed, got reflexology in the morning.

night all 
Julsxx


----------



## loeytom85

well everyone, 
had my appointment today am still awake as im really excited a little scared too cos not 100% sure what to expect!
so juls you were right i have to wait for my cycle to start which is due very soon, then i need to ring clininc on day 1 then i start on day 21 so we may well be cycle buddies. can keep each other positive then hopefully. 
so been a bought a new tv today so i can relax in front of it after doing all my excercise to make sure my weight is kept down. 
so yey will keep you all informed x


----------



## Juls78

It has got very quiet on here hasn't it! 

Well my mds havearrived so back on the train to madness.

Hope you are all ok- loey did af arrive??

julsxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Juls - Great news that your meds have arrived.....are you ready to go    again    sending you lots and lots of    

Loeytom - Hi there lovely how are you? xx

Morning to sunnysideup, Auntie kerry and everyone else i hope you are all well xxx

AFM - Well I only have another 4 more sleeps until OTD i just hope and   that it has worked this time.

Hope you all have a great weekend 

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## moocat

Hi ladies! hope you are all ok. Sorry i ve not posted for a while, need to go and away & lick my wounds!!

Kathryn congrats on having your lovely frosties on board. Fingers crossed for OTD x

Juls hope you are ok. When do you start injections? exciting but scary hey hun 

Big hello to loeytom, sunnyside and auntie kerry! hope you guys are well

AFM - just got back from follow up with Dr T. They were really pleased with how things went last time. They said all my embies had been really good quality, so now it was a case of getting them to stick around!! they are going to tweek some of my meds and we are going to start again in january. Niether of us fancied doing it over christmas. In the meantime i am going to try and lose some more weight and may look into acupuncture.


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Moocat - Good news on your follow up appointment and I really don't blame you not doing treatment over Christmas at least you can enjoy yourself.  I can totally recommend acupuncture before and during treatment I have done it on this one and I have to admit it has made a huge difference in relaxing me.  I go to the one on Walter Road in Swansea and can really recommend them xxx


----------



## sunnysideup

hay ladies hope you are all good 
I'm good went for 28 week midwife appointment yest everything is good bump is measuring 1 cm small but otherwise she is 
perfect...her head is down ready to come out (not yet though i hope) guarantee shes going to move around though really don't fancy 
a Cesarean...so fingers crossed she will move but move back.
Got another scan on Tues due to her being ivf specialist wants to keep an eye on me which is nice he wants me in at least once every 2 weeks for scan to check on her (he says that ivf babies are normally born premature or small) but i haven't heard this....
I really don't mind if he wants to keep an eye on me and her anyway at least i get to see more of her she'll be so photogenic when 
shes out.
good luck to everyone fingers crossed and massive wishes to you all


----------



## loeytom85

Hi everyone
sunnyside - glad it all went well at scan, good news about having to be checked on like you said you get to see more of her then. do they do that with everyone who has ivf then?
moocat - good luck for january will be good to have a rest from it all aswell especially over xmas and new year 
kathryne -  test day tomorrow is it? will keep evrything crossed for you hope the 2ww hasnt been to dreadfull for you      for OTD 
juls - when do you actually start takeing the meds?
AFM - its been a bad week! afm was due on monday didnt arrive no sign atall so though maybe some miracle had happened but i did a test  on thursday and nothing!! but had to do the test to realx to bring afm on, well started friday night saturday morning, but with a vengenance today im in so much pain! but good thing is it has come so i can ring LWC tomorrow mornig and get the ball rolling.

Hi to everyone else auntie-kerry, bloo, bemba, hope all is going well for you.


----------



## Juls78

Evening ladies, just a quickie tonight though

The real reason i popped on was to wish kathryn all the luck and love in the world for tomorrow. I    it has worked for you this time. xxxxxxx

Loeytom- i start the meds on 14th so just over a week to go. Not taking asprin this time and the gonal f has been increased but other than that all the same protocol as last time. Just pray i get to et and the embies will be as good quality and then pray for them sticking. I had a terrible af this time too, after the last tx i suppse it was to be expected- so there should only be a week or 2 difference, we can go through the maddness together.

Moocat- i totally understand- i went awol for a few weeks but now i feel ready to jump in again. If i had to wait for my oct af before tx i would have waiteed until january too, i didn't fancy all the tx with festive stuff too. I'm in 2 minds, think really we should have waited till jan but i was a bit too impatient and just wanted to get back on the horse again -  if u know what i mean. 

Sunny- so glad you are being looked after, are you using singleton antenatal or another hospital? 
ok got to go and get ready for tomorrow,
Good luck everyone

Julsxx


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies  

Well I gave in and tested yesterday as DH is away on a course all week and unfortunately is was BFN.  I did try and tell myself that I was testing 2 days early and that you never know things may change but then about an hour ago I had slight spotting.  I rang the clinic and they have said not to give in yet and still to test tomorrow - but I know deep down its over and I am totally gutted, this was our final attempt.

I really wouldn't wish how I feel upon my worst enemy......

Sorry for the no personal - but all I will say is ALL THE VERY BEST all of you so deserve your BFP's

Lots and lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Mari0609

Hello everyone,

Hope you don't mine me joining, as I can't seems to find anyone here to chat, we have recently moved from Heartforshire to Gwent and I work from home, so bit lonely here.

Ok, I am 38 and this is our 1st ivf, I am on long protocol, tomorrow will be my 9th day scan, bit worry as last Friday went for blood test, the nurse called back and ask to increase gonal f to 225, I guess the follie did not grow up to their expectation, since the drug increase my body and my mind are bit    I guess, at first I thought I caught a cold from dh, but the symptom are slightly different and I feel hungry all the time, is anyone experience the same? 

Good luck and lots of    to the cycle body
   to BFP ladies

XXX
Mari


----------



## sunnysideup

ahhh kathry I'm so so sorry sending you massive hugs ..... life is cruel but don't give up xxxxxx

hello  Mari0609  welcome along the women here are great real inspirations and full advice good luck

hay Juls78 yea I'm with singleton they have been great a bit daunting to get away from lwc when i was told that i needed
to stop all my meds andthat i wont be seeing them again was really scared but singleton have been fantastic every scan
and blood test everyone has been great and with them looking after me due to ivf pregnancy its great ...as i mentioned in my 
last post that I'm due for scan tomorrow and blood tests and the specialist is going to keep a n eye on me so i can't grumble about the care iv had.

loeytom85  I'm not sure whether every ivf pregnancy gets this treatment but when i went in to see the specialist at 12 week he told
me then that he was going to keep an eye on me and scan me every 2 weeks after the 28th week 


hope you are all OK


----------



## Mari0609

Hello Sunnysideup,

Thank you for your kind welcome, I realised that you are 12weeks pregnant, this is a great news, hope I can share your  , after 3 mc I am scare of everything, always asking myself is this right or wrong, I drive myself and dh  .

I am glad we moved to S.W now as I love to eat Welsh cake, I think I should learn how to bake them, will google to recipe and enjoy baking so that time will pass quicker and tomorrow I have 7am scan appointment in London.

XXX
Mari


----------



## moocat

big hugs kathryn     i am so, so sorry hun. Life is just so cruel. Like sunnyside said don't give up hope yet, have you considered doing egg share?? both my attempts have been egg share as we couldn't get any NHS funding (although i am appealing at the moment!). Perhaps discuss it at your follow up or i'll be happy to answer any questions xxxxx

Hello and welcome Mari. Good luck with your treatment.

Sunny hope your and bump are ok

xxx


----------



## Mari0609

hello Moocat,

Thanks for your warmth welcome, do you also get hungry all the time after taking gonal f or just me as finding an excuse for myself? Oh got the recipe from google and I am definitely baking tonight, will keep you update after tomorrow's scan.

XXX
Mari


----------



## moocat

Hi Mari

Yes hungary all the time!! have your hot flushes and night sweats started yet the things we do hey!! good luck with your scan (and your welsh cakes!!   )

xxx


----------



## loeytom85

hey just came on to check any news from you, there still could be a chance you may have had 2 and loseing one that could happen couldnt it. just try and stay positive i really want this to work you've been through so much already sweetheart, thinking of you and hope im right x       
mari 0609 - welcome to the board i havent actually started any treatment yet its been a long wait but finally start takeing my day 21 med soon, just wanted to say everyone on hear is great and really nice feel like ive known them for ages.
sunnyside - will have to wait and see then fingers crossed would be nice to get v.i.p treatment    
ive phoned the clinic today and there going to contact me about the delivery of my meds to start on day 21 so its all starting, your all gonna get very fed up of me posting towards the end cos im gonna go insane!


----------



## loeytom85

mario -  forgot to say cook the welsh cakes on a very, very low heat on a griddle preferably or a very thick bottom frying pan but not too much grease on the pan just to coat it. enjoy x


----------



## Mari0609

Hello Moocat,

We are a bunch of   woman and we certainly qualify for a big trophy for our bravery and determination! Yes, I have experience the night sweat and hot flushes too, in fact last night we thought we should go to bed at 8:30pm but I woke up with sweat at midnight and I can't sleep partly because I was worry about the scan, we left home at 3:35am and just got back. 

The scan went ok, I don't have many follie, there is 1 at 16mm, 2 at 14mm, 6 btwn 10-12mm and the doctor suggest the EC on Friday, we will need to go back for another scan tomorrow at 7:10am. I did ask about the Aspirin and Clexane and the Dr answer me that he do not know my history and maybe I should take them once I have a BFP, I am not so happy with his reply maybe I should ask again tomorrow. 

Oh, by the way, the welsh cake taste good but a bit hard guess the heat is not low enough, will try again using loeytom85 advice, hopefully do not have to ring MIL to make them, she live in Bridgend not too far, in fact she is coming over for tea later, we did not tell anyone yet apart from FF, hence have to pretend we are not too sleepy when they arrive!

Hello loeytom85,
Guess you are also on long protocol, is this your first? Thank you for your kind company which makes me feel more easy to cope with the physical and emotional changes and I hope I can be good company too.

I should have read your message before I experience the welsh cake, will definitely try again using your method as I have falling in love with welsh cake, MIL is good in this but I can't possible keep asking her to bake welsh cake eventhough she is really nice and she bought me a griddle pan as a house warming gift, see I got the hint!  

ok ok ... I seems talking too much.

XXX
Mari


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well.  Welcome Mari.

Kathryn -   your BFN may has turned into a a BFP - sending you lots of   

Sunnysideup - Who are you with in Singleton?  I am under Mr Kevleighan, we saw on of his Reigstars yesterday, I am also booked for a 28 week scan in Nov a 'growth scan', so hoping i might get a few more afte that too, as you say it is reassuring when they keep and eye on you like this.  I too found leaving LWC a bit daunting, and stopping the meds but all seems to be well, though I still call Ann from time to time!!

Moocat - I have acupunture with Dr Zhu on Walters Road - she is fab.

AFM - All going well, getting fatter and have lots of belly ache but loving every minute of it.

Hi to everyone else and sending you all lots of    

Bemba


----------



## sunnysideup

hay ladies 

I'm under Dr Llewellyn at singleton went for 28 weeks scan shes right on her dates and very very active ... the sonographer was 
pregnant too and is due 2nd Jan so just over a week after me and she was massive compared to me..

everyone keeps saying oh i was that small when i was pregnant then all of a sudden at 7 months pow massive bump well fingers 
still crossed for that growth spert.  specialist was going to keep eye on me every 2 weeks but because everything is great and
blood pressure has never been raised my next appointment is in 4 weeks, then again 2 weeks after that which i will be 34 weeks (scary)
if everything is still fine hes gonna leave me alone till the due date ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Kathryn you have been quite i hope you are OK i really really do egg share is  a good option one that i was definitely going to do
if this hadn't of worked and looking at your post of you I'm assuming on your wedding day you are a very beautiful Young women
who will make a gorgeous mum one day be strong xxx

Hi to everyone else hope you are all good xx


----------



## Mari0609

Hello good morning ladies,

Yesterday's scan was not good as the follicles not growing, hence EC on friday has been cancelled and will be back again tomorrow for another scan. I was really down yesterday but after a hot bath and good night sleep, I am more stable and able to focus.

Nurse called yesterday afternoon asking me to continue 225iu on gonal f, surprise that she did not ask me to increase, I understand acupuncture can help but I just moved to Newport, only been to town twice -Post office and Bank, is there anyone can recommend, will be much appreciate.

Thanks again.

XXX
Mari


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Sorry I have been away for a few days - I have been trying to get my head around things  

Mari - I    that your little follies will grow, with regards to acupuncture I can totally recommend it, it really did help me on our last treatment - all the very best lovely xxx

Sunnysideup - Hi there lovely and many thanks for your very kind words.  Unfortunately I am unable to ES as my FSH levels are too high - we originally looked into doing that before we started ICSI - I loved the thought of helping someone else.  Hope you are well lovely xx

Bemba - Glad you are doing well lovely xx

Moocat & loeytom - Morning lovely ladies hope you are OK xx

AFM well we have decided that enough is enough and we are not going to have anymore treatment, and I have to be honest a little part of me is kinda relieved - but I do wish you of you all the very best on your journeys.

Lots and lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Kat,

Thanks for your kind advice, will definitely try the acupuncture today!

I would like to give you    and never give up, I know it's easy to say but please never give up perhaps should look at alternative route when you are ready ok!

XXX
Mari


----------



## sunnysideup

ahhhh Kathryn I'm nearly in tears I'm so so sorry for you....if i win the lottery I'm paying for all you ladies to have the treatment
maybe the no stress will help you conceive naturally ... miracles do happen and i hope they will happen to you   

take care


----------



## loeytom85

hi ladies, 
just waiting to go over to my nephews 1st birthday so thought i would pop on and have a catch up!

Kat - you have to just do whats right for you and like sunnyside said you never know without all the stress. I hope everythings ok with you apart from all of this stuff going on! good luck with everything    

mario0609 - hope everything is going well and the little follies have grown, any news on the e/c. Yes this is my first treatment so am all mixed up with emotions at the moment! As for the welshcakes it takes time to understand how to make then, why dont you ask the MIL over for some lunch and get her to show you on the griddle, the temperature you need, its all trial and error!

Bemba and Sunnyside hope the lickle ones are doing well and your enjoying every moment of being pregnant.  

Moocat - how are you lovely, any news?  

AFM - well ive had my treatment plan back, havent heard anything from the medication people yet, Im due to start injecting on the 25th so thats a little worrying! Ive got an appointment tomorrow at morning LWC to show me how to do the injections, then a bit of reatail therapy and do some more xmas shopping!! so its good that ive got some dates to go by now anyway and start sorting stuff out!


----------



## RubyBeth

Hi Ladies,

Posted here and then deleted it as I didnt know if I was in the right place etc, soooo ditzy.

I would like to join you ladies if that is ok? Should I tell you a little about myself?

I have PCOS and DH swimmer probs. I have been on met for 2-3 years. We have just recently had a chemical pregnancy after our NHS ICSI and due to go back and start our FET cycle after having AF (about 2wks.) We have 3 frosties and are having 2 transfered next time. 

I have tried to read back but got lost and didnt know where to start. Hope everyone is ok and I hope to get to know you all better soon. 

Take care,

xxxxx


----------



## Bemba

Welcome RubyBeth, good luck with the FET   

Kat - Sending you lots of   , as the others say, you never know what the futuer holds, miricles do happen when you most expect them, and my mum always says as one door closes anotherone somewhere else opens, so wishing you loads of luck for your next journey.  If you do ever decide you want ot gove IVF another go a have a freid who had problems with high FHS levels, they went ot ARGC in London, it was a hard work, but it worked, they used meds to get the FHS levels down.  Just wanted to let you know.

Mari - Hope your follies are growing, I see Dr Zhu in Swansea on Walters Road - she is excellent, but poss not good for you.  I understand there is someone in Cardiff too, IWill see if I can find out details.  Sending you lots of  

Sunny - I hear Dr Llewllyn is fab, so lucky you being under him.

Hi to everyone else, all well here, just spent a long weekend in Cornwall and Cyw (the bump) kicked me all the way, funniest feeling ever!!

Bemba


----------



## sunnysideup

RubyBeth welcome along good luck with the fet i had 2 frosties implanted and am now 29+3 weeks pregnant so good luck ...

hay bemba yea my little one loves to kick I'm sure she thinks theres a disco in my belly after midnight lol

hay Kat hope you are holding up xxx

loeytom85  how did the retail therapy go hope you spoilt yourself good luck for the 25th

afm...I'm good getting a bit tired again but otherwise feeling great and me and the man are back on track making some quality time
for us (as its not going to be just us soon)

hope you are all well andkeep those chins up


----------



## Mari0609

Hi loeytom85, Hi Bemba,

Just came back from ET, I would like to thank you all for your kind advice, I went to Chinese Acupuncture in Newport, this really help to relax my body and mind, I had lots of pinapple juice and hot water bottle too, went in Friday' for another scan, the follie grow, this is amazing!  EC was on Monday and yesterday the Embryologist called to come back this morning for ET, she told me only 2 eggs fertilised after 7 collected, rather disappointed. This morning when in the Dr told me only 1 egg is dividing to 2 cells and the other one is not, hence only 1 will put back. We have ask them to check again the egg and right on the room to ET and the embryologist inform the second egg is dividing to 2 cells and Dr immediately put back both, what a luck and thank god at least this give us more chances I hope    

To all d/r and stimming ladies, sending you all     and have fun

To all    ladies sending u   + lots of   

Once again, thanks for your kind help!

ps: will definitely ask my MIL to teach me how to make a nice welsh cake, sometime I think she prefer to make them so that we can visit her more often, bless her!

Thanks
Mari


----------



## Juls78

Evening Ladies,
Sounds like some are very busy at the moment.

Kat, sending lots of     hun. Am really thinking of you. Wish i could help in some way xx

Well dr started this morning, so here's to all the hormone surges and flushes! But i think time to ec is going to be much busier this time, as not on school hols. 

Been out to buy some loose tops to try to hide the ivf belly- don't really want anyone asking when i'm due!!!!  

So early night and a long soak in the bath is needed!! 

julsxx


----------



## loeytom85

Hi kat, bemba, mario, sunnyside, juls, moocat and everyone else big welcome to you rubybeth you'll soon catch on and get to know everyone
hope all is well with you all. 
Mario - thinking of you keeping everything crossed great news they put 2 back hopefully got a better chance now       when is your test date? x
juls - hope everything goes well with the frosties      
AFM - well i managed the injection bit scary but didnt hurt so i should be fine!! i managed to buy myself one top thats all the rest was xmas presents want to get it all done before anything happens so i can either take it easy or not have to worry if it doesnt work cos i defo wont be in the mood to do it then! Got my meds being delivered on friday so just hope it all goes to plan know and i have a scan on the 10th as long as i have my bleed by then (sorry TMI) anyways will keep you all up to date 

X


----------



## Mari0609

Hi loeytom85, Hi everyone

Very good morning to u, hope u have a good sleep and we   junior are happy in their new home and grow faster, lots of dividing     , can't wait to feel them and talk to them, bit   huh as still hv 13 days to go before test. The OTD is 28th Oct.

Well done on the first injection, or u can ask your DH to do it for you, so which part of your body u r injecting? mine is on the full moon and gonel f is on my pork belly, after 30days u might start to feel tingle a bit but its fun, don't worry ok!

hey, good thinking, u r very organised and plan ahead, x'mas  certainly come early, i think i should start preparing the list too since i m resting on bed anyway as this will definitely bring a big smile at the sametime bring high spirit too! 

afm, i guess my backpain taking the front stage, can't really lay straight on bed during middle of night and the Doxycycline also give some skin rash but on my left leg, any idea what to do?

XXX
Mari


----------



## Bemba

Hi All,

Mari - sending you lots of     and sticky luck for those embies.

Jules - good luck with the dr.

Loney - exciting, you are getitng ready to start the process.

Sunny - enjoy that quaility time.

AFM - All well, visited the Jojo Maman Bebe outlet shop in Newport today, lots of good bargins - all good fun.  Still only being for me (maternity stuff) though lotso f planning for baby stuff too.

Have a good weekend,

Bemba


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Bemba,

Retail therapy always work a magic, what did you get in Newport, is the Newport in Gwent? we moved here nearly 7 weeks now and I only been to the town 3 times, maybe you can tell me where to visit and what I can do in Newport?

Thanks
XXX

Mari


----------



## jamtastic

Hi everyone, 

I hope i can join your thread.

Rubybeth, i am too scheduled to go in for a FET mid November.  Ive got to frosties waiting.  My last isci was NHS funded and i was told that if they decide to put both back then only one will be funded by the NHS the other will have to be privately funded (which i think is about £1,000) have you been told the same. Good luck with your FET.

Sunnysideup - i am really please that you got a BFP with your FET as it has given me hope that it might work as the chances are quick slim. 


 and    to everyone xxx


----------



## sunnysideup

hay ladies hope you are all well

well it is official i now waddle ...... they say that if you don't really show then after thee 7 month mark you'll just pop!!!
i now know what they mean ...the bump is now very visable which i am now over the moon about walking around in the tightest
clingy tops so that everyone asks.....

mand88  i had  2 frosties put back in and they were both funded by the nhs i didn't have to pay for one and frankly haven't heard of that ..... we have 2 frosties left so once ourlittle pink bump is born we are going straight back to see if we can make her a brother or sister and we will have to pay for the treatment but have been told we dint pay extra for 2 to be inserted.


Kath thinking of you 
hope everyone else is good
9weeks to go can't believe it getting really nervous and having terrible nightmare about the pregnancy  

take care


----------



## loeytom85

Mario - Your test date today isnt it?     for BFP x

Juls - hows the D/R going hopefully not having too many side effects   

Bemba - hows everything going? Bump still growing nicely i hope  

mand88 - havent heard of that before, im on my first ICSI and got told cos of my age they only want to put 1 embbie back but if we dont manage to go to blast they will put 2 back, nothing mentioned about having to pay for 2! hope thats all sorted. Have you started D/R? if so hows it going? x 

Sunnyside - glad youve had a growth spurt, thats excellent. Hope your enjoyin every minute. Only 8wks to go now   

AFM - Well started D/R on suday night, managed fine, but side effects kicking in yesterday, yawning, tiered, hot flushes, emotional you name it!   Had a weird experience on monday night, was coughing in bed and had the worst pain ever on my left ovary but seems to have gone now. Got my baseline scan on the 10th and e/c hopefully w/c 23rd november   hope these side effects slow down soon. Got boxercise tonight not looking forward to it though! 

Hi to kat, rubybeth, moocat hope your all ok


----------



## swissvalleygirl

Hi everybody,

Been following the thread since yesterday morning and really needed to talk to someone.

We've been with LWC since Feb this year. We have unexplained infertility - really frustrating cause I keep thinking if something had been picked up then it might have been treatable. I'm a control freak that's my problem and cause this is out of my control it's scary.

We egg shared in Feb and went on to have BFN, then put 2 snowbabies (I love that nickname) back in July ths year - BFN. This is our third go and we went fresh cause Mr.M advised us to do this as it was our NHS go.

2nd Nov is my date to check but really couldn't wait and did a test yesterday and this morning. Both were BFP   but the lines are really faint. We're over the moon and scared at the same time too get too excited. When you get too up there and then u come crashing down it hurts so much. Can't tell anybody else and get their hopes up aswell and was just wondering if anyone else has been here??

Lots of love and best wishes for all the other ladies on this thread, you all sound so lovely,
Claire
X X X


----------



## jamtastic

Hi everyone, 

Hope everyone is ok. 

i just been to Starbucks and sat next to a group of ladies with their babies (had to no other seats) with two expecting and all i could hear was baby talk.  Very jealous.  Don't you find that pregnant ladies follow you everywhere?.

Sunnyside and loeytom85 - thanks for your comments.  I suppose i will have to wait and see if i will have to pay. 

Loeytom85 - what does D/R mean? 

Claire -congratulations.

love mand xx


----------



## sunnysideup

welcome along : swissvalleygirl 

hopefully it is a bfp  fingers crossed for you it does seemquit early that you tested naughty||||
but i know how you feel on our fresh cycle i tested about 4 days before and it was negative and within
the hour along came the witch 

Ladies are all alright on here hope you are all keeping well

Kathryn thinking of you and everyone else

afm  ...I'm massive my partner can't believe it there was this woman who we see that lives by us who 
has been big all along her pregnancy but my partner has now informed me that I'm bigger than her..
lovely 

8 weeks tomorrow really am starting to worry about everything


----------



## swissvalleygirl

Evening everybody,

Thanks for the well wishes.

Mand - Isn't it funny, when you are going through treatment everybody has either babies or bumps!! In my school where I work my friend has just had a baby 3 weeks ago, another is due in March and another in April. It's hard to put a brave face on some days when I wish that was me. Good luck with the rest of the treatment until mid Nov.

Sunnysideup - Your partner sounds exactly like mine. Trying to lighten the mood but you didn't need to be told that you were bigger than the big bump lady - LOL. I'm sure the next few weeks are going to fly by and that you'll be fine.

It's really funny because we've spent the last three years trying, the last one of those back and forth to the clinic rattling with medication - and now I'm terrified that if the BFP stays just that - OMG I'm pregnant! 

I've decided that I'mgoing to wait until at least Sunday now to do another test because hubby was in despair with me this morning   as I used the other test to see if I was still showing BFP. The line this morning was slightly darker than yesterday mornings but it was still there which I hope is a good sign,  

Thinking of you all,
Love Claire
X X X X X X


----------



## Juls78

evening ladies, 

welcome swissvalleygirl and a massive congrastulations!!! a positive test is positive!!! you are pg whooohhooo!!!  now got to stay   . there is no point in doing more tests- they are expensive you know and you will need every penny in 8 months time!!! the test picks up the pg hormone which stays in your body for at least 15 days even if things go wrong- so there is no point. As long as you don't have any worrying symptoms, quietly enjoy being pg!!!! xxxxx

sunnyside - not long to go!!! bet your loving all the bigt belly stuff xxx

loeytom-    right back at ya!! i've not been to bad with dr but headaches are here now- think i need to drink more water.

afm- well i am waiting for the witch to show her ugly head. Was due to have baseline on tuesday but now on hold. Where is she when you want her? did a test this am - hoping for a miracle but as expected was negative. I am so ready to start the next phase now!!

ok got to go- thinking of you all!! xx


----------



## swissvalleygirl

Hi Juls,

Thanks for the encouragement - busy quietly mooching round trying to stay ++++ at the mo then!!

Good luck to you - I find the treatment phase the most frustrating, waiting to take the next lot of medication wears me out - I've always just been gagging to get the little embryos back in!!

Speak to you all soon,
X X X X X X


----------



## kara76

just wondering if any of you ladies are interested in coming along to this event

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211385.15

it really could help to change funding for ivf in wales

just add your name to the main list or pm me and i will do it for you, family members welcome


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Ladies,

I have set up a Fun Trivia Game over at IVF Wales, if you would like to join in. Just a thought as it's a little escapism for 2 minutes a day (Or however long it takes to answer the questions ) 

A new quiz starts today for this month.

If you want access could you please PM me your email address and I will send the invitation.

Here is the link once you have access:

http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/IVF-Wales-Ladies-Daily-Fun-Trivia-91783.html

New questions will appear each day, and everyone can compare scores at the link above throughout the day. Try to answer questions quickly, because the quizzes are timed. The best cumulative scores at the end of the month go into the hall of fame.

Hope to see you playing soon.

Andrea x


----------



## sunnysideup

why are all you ladies so quiet  hope you are all keeping well

sooooooo  swissvalleygirl  bfp? hope so thats why you have been quiet trying to take it in yourself

Kath thinking of you 

Juls how are you 

mand88 are you good

bemba where are you now hope everything is going well for you too

afm:  iv got the waddling down to perfection just over 6 weeks left before the big day not so scared any
more of the child birth.  Quit happy though for her to stay inside me for as long as she wants as iv now 
realised that this is a miracle and could probably be the only time in my life that i will be pregnant so I'm 
happy  having here inside me for now 


hope you are all well speak soon


----------



## Bemba

Hi all,

Sorry I have been AWOL for a bit.  

Welcome to Swissvalleygirl - how are you going hope that blue line is getting stronger!!

Sunny - So pleased your bump has popped - how exciting less than 8 weeks, are you getting braxton hicks yet?

Juls, Ruby and Loeytom - how are things going?

Mari - Jojo Mama Babe is in Newport, Gwent, but it is an factory outlet shop, so has good bargines but not their full range.  I live in Swansea so do not know the city well sorry, but the shop is on Oxwich Road.  How are things with you?

AFM - Well I am 27 weeks tomorrow and so far so good, Cyw seems to be fine, saw the m/w yesterday and he is measuring well.  We still do not know the sex, we are waiting for a surprise.  Having lots of bloods and tests ove the next few weeks including an Anti-D injection as I am RH negative, not looking forward to that, but hay anything to keep my little gift safe.

Hope you are all well, 

Bemba


----------



## swissvalleygirl

Bemba & Sunnysideup - Yep, yep, yep. Really hard to believe that it was still BFP on the official date that I was supposed to do it on!
Still doesn't feel like this is happening, but got sore boobies, absolutely exhausted because bladder is waking me up about 5 every morning (I love my sleep - so not impressed with this one) and feeling nauseous until about 9 in the morning. Didn't think I'd have symptoms this early but it's brill. The only downside is the Gestone injections every night are killing me (worth it of course) got two lumps that are stopping me from sleeping properly along with that bladder thing!!

Hope your bumps are well, can't wait to get my own bump going on here. Just praying at the mo that our precious cargo can stay there   I think I will stop streeing out about every twinge when I go for my 7 week scan on 23rd and actually see something. Prob going to hit us like a brick then!!LOL

Have either of you two lovely ladies had the swinw flu jab. Mr. M has advised me to get it but I really don't think it's a good idea?? A bit of advice would settle my nerves a bit, 

Speak to you all soon,
Take care,
Claire
x x x x


----------



## sunnysideup

hay bemba 27 weeks congrats  no i haven't had braxton hicks YET!! might not now as iv only got 6 weeks to go......

swissvalleygirl.. so glad for your bfp unfortunately the stressing after the 7 weeks scan does not go away 
us women just find something else to worry about ... i still stress everyday hoping that she doesn't come to early and stays in mummys belly past 37 weeks.. as for the swing flu jab i spoke to my midwife and she didn't advise me either way she said there was just no enough evidence for her to sway my decision.  I'm a pretty healthy anyway never get flu or the cold so i suppose it was much easier for me to say no to the jab,  if i was an unwell women i probably still wouldn't  but if Mr m has advised you to id put my faith in him he was amazing with me and the treatment.

I hope all you other ladies are keeping well we all need support whether we have good news or bad keep in touch


----------



## Juls78

evening ladies- wow 3 pregnancies- fabulous!!!!!!!!!!

swiss valley girl- great to hear about your morning sickness!!! very reassuring!!!  

Sunnysideup- you will have an eventful christmas then. What date are you actually due? Enjoy your bump hun!!! 

Bemba- 27 weeks- you must be blooming by now! 

Wall as for me- still stimming- had my final scan today- lining 10.5 and 10 follies ranging from 10 to 19.5 so they still need to grow a bit so 1 more gonal f jab and then ec on tuesday.    for enough good quality eggs! got next week off work and maybe a couple of days the following week so time to chillax a bit this weekend!

Just a quick question did any of you take prednisolone? I did on the 1st tx and not to sure about this one- i have them if i want to take them- 1 nurse said yes, 1 said up to me!

Keep well and safe everyone!!

julsxx


----------



## ANDI68

What dose have you been prescribed Juls?


----------



## Juls78

1 tablet every morning-uuurrrmmm - 5mg it hink!

Andi- how ya doing??


----------



## ANDI68

Juls,

I took 5mg Prednisolone last cycle after EC as I had AH and 0.75mg Dexamethasone the previous 2 cycles.  The plan for my next cycle is to take 10mg at start of stims and increase to 15mg at EC.  I'm at the stage where I need throw everything at this cycle.

Good luck for Tues xx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Swiss - congrats on the BFP.  Poor you with the gestone jabs, I fee lfor you, I did them till week 13ish, my advise would be warm the vile before you inject, and move around the area, I got a cheap pair of hotpant things and we cut out the areas I was allowed to inject in, that way DH could move around the square making sure each injection was a long way form the last.  I also used to use a heatr pad on the alternating buttocks each night (the one we did not inject).  I was really lucky and only got lumps right at the end.  Also DH used to message the non injected buttock each night to help keep lumps at bay!!  

Swine flu - Really interestedf to hear Mr M's opinion, i am totally not sure what to do, scared to have the injection but also scared of getting SF.

Sunny - How are you going?

Jules - I took 1 tab prednisolone (5mg) each day till about week 10.

Good to hear form you all.

Bemba


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hey Girls,

So many BFP .... 

Im currently on the tww...test date 27th nov....mr m is my cons too but mrs t did my ec and et.....How you all feeeling  im so anxious to make sure this precious cargo stays on board...how long did you girls have off work after tx?? im so undecided...cos work is to pay the bills but a family is for life...but i dont know how much to rest and whether to do more....

any advice would be great..

love girliepinx...xxx


----------



## loeytom85

hello strangers 
im afraid havent been on for a while as i emigrated to the cycle buddies board 

sunnyside -   for the waddling success not long now cant beleive its gone so quick, hope youev made the most of it and taken loads of bump pictures  

bemba - well done on not knowing the sex, i dont want to know either secretly hopeing for a girl as i have read that boys conceived through ICSI have a higher chance of having the same problem as d/p wouldnt wish that on anyone     for the blood test but excellent that all went well with scan  

swissvalley - welcome to the board and congratulations on your BFP   us women search for things to stress about im sure its in our DNA unfortunately!!!  

Juls - good luck for e/c tomorrow    hope everything goes well, what time you gonna be there?  

AFM - well where do i start, ive done my D/R side effects were unbelievable!!! but had the baseline scan last tuesday and all was fine so now my suprefact has gone down to 20ui a day and stimms im on 150 gonal f (2injections a day    ) have got a swollen stomach already but atleast not much side effects apart from moody blues just before and when on stimms last week but fine now!   Ive got a scan tomorrow at 3:45 to check on the follies   that all goes well. Supposed to have e/c w/c 23rd so we will see. Wondering how many follies i have as i said to d/p if im this big now what am i going to be like by e/c next week!!!! Getting (think how i feel)


----------



## kara76

still time to get your names down ladies

you have til 2pm tomorrow

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211385.msg3410390#msg3410390


----------



## Juls78

Kara well done to all you girls- not 3 but 2 is 1 more and is fantastic news for so many women!! you should be soooooo proud of yourselves. I really wish i could have mad the event but having had ec yesterday i'm a little delicate, emotionally and physically.

Well ec went well, we got 7 eggs from 10 follicles. The drugs were not as strong as last time and there was some discomfort but it soon passed, i had plenty of biscuits after and a lovely cup of caffine full tea- lovely!!!! 
The last few days i have really swolen up and didn't know what it was but last night i found out- i was living in the loo all night. Now i never have to wee in the night but last night it was every 40 mins or so and a full bladder each time too. So water retention it was then. 
So i woke up this morning, very tired but waiting for the call. 8,30 came and went and panic started to set in. What if none had fertilized. GMTV was not even a bit distracting. I only had to wait till 9am but that half hour was really long. Funny what tricks your mind plays on you- i must have checked the phones 20 times. Did i give the right numbers etc!!!! aaarrrgghhh
But the news came. out of 7 -4 fertilized so now hope and     they develop well. So et on friday at 11. Lots to do before i veg out. Anyway i have decided not to go back to work before wednesday next week and will see how i feel then. Maybe back in work will help with the 2ww.

loeytom- goodluck with the rest of stimming and tx- whats a bit of bloating when what we want is so close. Just buy floaty tops and relax.xx


#Girliepinx- good luck with the 2ww hun, it is such a testing time. I think the rule about tx is, don't do anything you may regret later, only do what you feel comfortable doing- it is your time. If you want to take more time off then take it., For me the 2ww was hell so i am thinking work will be a distraction this time. My last tx was in the middle of the summer hols( im a teacher)

Bemba- glad you are feeling well. thinking of you xxx

Andi68- hope all is well with you- thanks for the info on prednisolone.

swissvalleygirl, last tx i started out on cyclogest then moved to gestone when i started bleeding. I had a nurse friend do it for me last time - 3 weeks in total until chem preg was confirmed. This time straight into gestone and no nurse friend as she is very very ill. So dh is going to try. My mum watched them last time so will be available if needed. The nurses at the clinic have drawn on my baxk/butt the target area using a permanent marker- i look like i have target practiseon my butt. The secret is to warm the viles up in your hands for at least 5 mins, and have a good deep massage of the area. Hope all is going well, xx

julsxx


----------



## kara76

juls thats great news, hope you taking it easy today

i did all my own gestone no prob, if you wana watch a vid just shout and i will post a link


----------



## Bemba

Juls - Looking good with 4 fertilised    you will get some good strong embies for Friday.  My DH was a star with the gestone injections, to the point I asked the nurse this morning if my DH could do my Anti-D injection next week!!  I trust him completely.  My advise would be move around the area lots, we treated the area like a clock so did 12, then 6, then 3 then 9 and so on, also warmed the vile (use to pop it in my bra for 15mins before we injected) and lots of massage and a warm compress each night on non injected buttock.  As a result I only got lumps in the last 2 weeks by which time Mr M said I could do injections with alternate cyclogest which gave my bum a rest.  

Girliepinx - Re work in 2WW, I took a few days off them went back to work because I stressed less in the office surrounded by people and the work took my mind off the wait, but go with whatever works for you.  I know it is the most stressful time ever but just try and trust in your body to do the right thing and try and be as normal as possible, but do not over do anything, if you want to sit on the sofa all evening and watch TV do, totally put yourself first, it will help the embies and help you too.

Loney - Good to hear from you, keep us posted with the stimming.

AFM - Had my diabetes test this morning, 3 hours of sitting round ANC waiting, made a dash for uplands dinner afterwars for a full English treat which Cyw (bump) and I totally enjoyed (you have to stave for 12 hours, nothing but water like ec all over again).  Feeling stuffed but happy now.

Bemba


----------



## ANDI68

Great news on your embies Juls


----------



## sunnysideup

hay ladies so glad more postings i love to see how you are all doing

Jul's great news with 4 embys fingers crossed they stay strong

Girliepinx my 2nd 2ww i took just the day off and the following day didn't do much at all then back to work as i was driving myself mad would definitely recommend you take at least 2 days off and do nothing it helped me

loeytom85  hope the follie scan went well and fingers crossed for your ec on the 23rd

afm went for scan again at 34wk 3 days yesterday and the sonographer has found that the bump has a dilated left kidney... i think the condition is called hydronephrosis apparently the cut off size is 6mm and by little girls is 8mm..  Mr Llewellyn consultant in singleton was not worried and said that 80% of these cases rectify themselves before birth... worst case scenario is that she will be on antibiotics when she is born to stop her from having a kidney infection..... can't help but worry though everything was going so good....got to go back for another scan in 3 weeks so ill be 37wks 3 days pray to god that it hasn't gotten worse and had rectify itself


----------



## loeytom85

Juls - excellent, good luck for e/t friday, then its relax and chill time.    

bemba - mmmm nice fry up would go down a treat now, hope test were all ok  

Sunnyside - Atleast your goin to get another check in 3 wks, hopefully will have healed a bit more by then. Atleast the doc has said worst case secenario about antibiotics and no op needed, which is a positive side, even if it doesnt feel it at the moment 

Kara - thats excellent about another go, its more of chance. Nurse said to me last time that if it didnt work first time and i had egges remainging which had been frozen you get another go, but only allowed to put one FET back, so thats technically 2 goes then, but thats only if your lucky enough to produce enough to freeze!!! 

AFM -  My scan went well, Have about 15follies ranging a couple are small but some are as big as 15mm (they need to be 16mm-18mm!) Have another scan on friday at 3:30 and e/c monday they said hopefully or tuesday, as there comeing along nicely, will be able to give me a definate answer on friday. Asked how long can i expect my tummy to be this big for and they said 9months!!!!    As apparently by the time it wears off i wil be showing (as long as it works  ) So got hot water bottle and pineapple juice again for next couple of days at least. They said it may go up to 20 follies by e/c, but couldnt guarantee it, but the 15ive got already are fine anyway  . Ohhhh its all so exciting    They even said i can carry on makeing love up until 3 days before e/c as d/p has to abstain! Ive been going without since beginning of treatment, but thinking about it dont know if i actually could cos of the pain at the moment!!


----------



## Juls78

Aw thanks girlies for all the good wishes!!!!!!

loeytom- hope scan went ok today!!! are you still on for monday or tuesday?

sunnysideup- hope everything is ok and rectifies itself by the next scan- weont be long then!! xx


Andi- hope everything is going well with you! xx

bemba- thanks for the advice- the bra thing works well!!! So far dh has been brilliant- coulod do a bit more massage though!xx

Kara- yes i've seen your gestone jab video- you are so brave, its just that the needle is so thick and long!! so far dh is doing ok but may need to use your video on the days dh is not here. I totally forgot to ask about the womb relaxant today- nevermind he would have said no for this time probably anyway.

AFM- well et was today, i am now officially pupo again. 2 little embies on board. a 6 and 7 cell day 3. Grade 1-2 apparently? Last time i had an 8 and a 9 by day 3 but look how that turned out so maybe this will be more successful. Well it was a bit of an ordeal- i have a weak bladder anyway- must be from all the lager drinking from my youth- but we arrived at 10.45 with a full bladder and had to waity for ages because of unforseen circumstances- i really thought i was going to explode. So they said go to the loo and pee for 5 seconds- ARE YOU JOKING??!!! i should have been practicing that- i did it then 30 mins later they said to do it again. When i went into have et though my bladder was still really full, so all ok, but i find et the worst part of the whole process.
So here i am, i listened to the zita west cd, had a sleep, dh made some food and now watching children in need. My lower stomach is really tender but not bad enough for pain killers. 

So now the wait begins!!
julsxx


----------



## ANDI68

Juls congrats on being PUPO.

Kara and I visited the clinic this afternoon.  I was thinking of you and wondered what time your ET was.


----------



## **girliepinx**

Thanks guys,

Sunnysideup...made a decision im back to work on tuesday....but if i find it too much i will go back on sick....i will have had 8 days since et...and i had 11 days throughout the other part so i think im well rested and its only 3 days from then til i test... 

Juls78, hope your not as sore today and your resting up....hope this 2ww flies by...

good luck to you all but for some reason in my gut im not sure if its worked....been really positive up til now....its weird....my behaviour has changed and i seem to be doing more, bit more relaxed and dont feel so pprecious.....

good luck!!!


----------



## **girliepinx**

oh yeah 4 got to say,

Sunnysideup, they say dilated kidneys r more common in boys but are quite common....im sure the scan will rectify itself but if it doesnt the baby will be on antibiotics like they said from birth....are you taking part in the welsh study of babies and mothers?? because they r researching dilated kidneys as a marker on this study....just wondered...dont worry if you havent heard of it !!! its only natural to wonder why things dont go according to plan!!!

good luck and will be thinking of you.... hope your birth goes well too


love girliepinx xxx


----------



## loeytom85

juls - well done on being PUPO,     when is OTD? 

girliepinx - never give up until OTD, when is it? next friday 27th is it? hope everything is ok   

AFM - feels really weird being at the clinic cos i keep looking around smileing wandering what everyones names are and if its any of you on here thats sat next to me!   well scan went well had 14 follies on right side and 12 on left but, about 14 are good size so far (14mm up) i think, but have got e/c tuesday now to give others a chance to catch up  had it all planned in my head about monday, never goes to plan eh!!! but atleast theres plenty there. I have to take trigger injection at 10pm on sunday ready for e/c at 10am tuesday, but have to be at clinic by 8:30am so leaving the house at 6:45am!!!! They said if i could take 2ww off then do it, then if anything did go wrong i wont blame myself!!! so have to see after 1st week how much hassle im having off the people i work for!!! Got gonal f to take tonight and tomorrow and suprefact last on sunday night, also got steroid tablets to take today now!!!! Gonna rattle soon!!! Starting to worry about it all now!!! if its meant to be it will all be fine  

Love and hugs to everyone else  

Louise x


----------



## kara76

Nipping in to say good luck to juls


----------



## Juls78

awwwww thanks Kara- heard you were at lwc yesterday- must be strange to see a different clinic. Hows the sickness?

loeytom- sounds like a nice crop of follies developing- the extra day will make a difference. At least when you get to clinic before 8.30 you will get a parking space outside, i hate the walk from the bottom car park!! I never see anyone at the clinic, you are kept so hidden away there. But i always have a lovely chat with kayleigh. My OTD is friday 4th December. Seems ages away and after today will be glad to go back to work- been a long slow day at least work will keep my mind occupied. Going back on wednesday.

Girliepinx- stay strong my hunny!!!!!! These times are sent to try us. Nothing worse than our own brains. Hopefully most of the pains have eased with you and now body is telling you its ok to do stuff-  only pg and not ill!!!!!!!!        

julsxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Cheers guys,

i have had tears today too cos im exhauseted from doing jus a few things today....but im chilling on settee watching strictly via sky plus and dh has gone for a chinese...jus wish there was a wine to go with it....

i wont give up but its the not knowing...im not even tempted to test cos it can give you so many false postives and negatives...

yes test date is 27th...next friday...xxx



Thank you ...xxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hey girls,

Just laughing at what you wrote loeytom.....    

About you wondering if its any of us sitting next to you in clinic!! well im telling you i nearly died ...not literally but my hubby came home from work one day...he works in a shop and whilst he was serving a customer, the customer said to him....i saw you in the clinic in swansea the other day!!! he thought oh sh*t!! cos we havent told anyone...hubby just said oh yeah hows things? and left it at that...one of his colleagues asked him about it so he jus said it was at his heart clinic...lol  which is also in swansea.... jus hope people dont recognise us from this...  lol  

men are not known for being very observant so can not beleive my hubby recognised him and the other man recognised him too....

Its mad...totally mad....

talk swn...xxx


----------



## Juls78

Hey girlies,
girliepix- i woulodn't even recognise myself at the clinic cos i never see anyone there!! My dh walked past me in the hall he was so distracted!!! 

I'm feeling very bored today! managed to get out for some fresh air this afternoon inbetween the rain storms. Dog loved jumping in all the flood puddles! got tomorrow and tuesday off and will go back to work on wednesday. Don't think i can cope with the 2ww doing nothing! 

Right shower and then listen to the zita west cd which will send me off to sleep nicely.
another day down¬ woop woop.
julsxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hey Juls,

thats why i decided to go back to work, on friday i hit a wall and thought i cant do all this waiting....at home...i love doing nothing but i was going crazy!!!  

not looking forward to a 10 day stretch but my boss has told me that she will try and make it easy for me....lets hope eh??

trouble is none of my colleagues know about it so how will we get around it...lol...


hope it gets easier for you!!  im off out shopping with my friend and prob end up in a coffee shop.....im having one coffee latte as a treat onceish a week.....considering i have cut it out completely which is worse for me than wine!!!  i love coffee!!!

take care....xxx

ps glad the dog loved the rain, the dog i dog sit for my cousin when she goes on hol is such a diva, we have carried her under the umbrella in the rain...lol....but she is lush so cant complain...trouble is we have so much rain in wales it makes it impossible sometimes!!!


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Sunny - sorry to hear about babe's kidney, good news that the worst case scenario is antibiotics,   that it rights itself, I am sure it will right itself, these babies are pretty clever!!

Jules - Good luck, thinking for you and sending you lots of    what is PUPO?  Glad the jabs are going ok.

Girliepinx - Also thinking of you the 2WW is a nightmare, sending you lots of    and do not give up, I stressed that it would not work too, so I think that is a totally natural emotion rather than a six sense or something like that!!

AFM - Diabetes test came back normal - so pile on with the cakes!!  Had a bit of a freak out on Thursday night, was scared I had not felt Cyw enough, ended up down at the labour ward being monitored - they were fantastic and Cyw was there wiggling away, it was a bit of a late night though as we did not get checked out by the doctor till gone 11:00 so could not leave.  Other than that all seems well, now 28 weeks, so off for my anit D injection this week - joy, you would have thought after all those gestone injections i would have got over my fear of needles!!

Bemba


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hi there

Bemba, its always good to check on your movements, i always tell ladies that your not to leave it and go with your gut feeling, if your ever not happy about your movements or your pattern of movements change ...then you always need to check babes out....never leave it a day or two like some do...even if you have seen your midwife that day and then your movements are down you need to ring for advice...im the type i would rather you ring me than and all be well than you go worrying...glad lil un is a lil wriggler...they normally go mental on the ctg machines.....and when men talk cos of the sound waves......

thank you for the positive vibes...im good now....not even tempted and jus hoping there is a lot going on in there that i dont know about....back to work tom  .....should be ok...lets hope...


and no dont pile on the cakes cos if your sugar goes up then you may need another test.....jus a few treats to satisfy your urges!!!!

Sunny- Bemba is right these babies have an amazing ability to beat lots of things......


Juls- yeah i been wondering what PUPO is??  wracking my brains which dont take much... lol


----------



## Juls78

just a quickie cos i got work to do for wednesday but pupo = pregnant until proven otherwise! Nice term i think

love to all xx


----------



## loeytom85

Just dropping in quickly cant consentrate or take anything on at the moment will try and get back on later with personals, E/C this morning, well i had a time of it, soon as i went in to the treatment room i started crying and didnt stop until about 1 hour after e/c over, have still got terrible pain, but there worried about OHSS because i produced quite  a few eggs, 17 in total!!! So gotta wait for the phonecall tomorrow morning to let me know how many have fertilised!!!  
Will catch up with you all later        to everyone 
Louise x


----------



## Misshopeful

Hi,

I also had e/c this morning at LWC Swansea! Got 13 eggs collected, dreading waiting for the phonecall to see if/how many fertilised.

Louise- Hope your pain settles down.

x


----------



## Juls78

Welcome misshopeful!!!! xx Loeytom!!xx

well done to you both on successful EC's. Bumper crops of eggies this week then.

Is this the 1st treatment for the both of you?

With such a lovely number of eggies it may be possible to go to blast... woop woop. and you are cycle buddies- should be testing the same day!!

Good luck and       

relax tonight and look after yourselves!

julsxx


----------



## Misshopeful

Thanks Jules x

I'm really hoping enough fertilise for me to go to Blastocyst  

I've donated 6 of the 13 so hope enough of my 7 fertilise!

This is my 3rd E/C so am hoping it's 3rd time lucky! x


----------



## loeytom85

girliepinx - good luck for friday  

juls - yes my first treatment, as its nhs first go aswell there using all eggs! Hopefully have some to freeze after blast if they make it to then   not long till OTD for you either now    hows the 2ww going? Yes was good with parking this morning, i try and make sure im at the clinic about 30mins before appointment so i can park at top, LAZY i know, no way i could have walked to bottom car park after today though!!! 

Misshoepful - what time where you there then? How have you been after it all? Everyone kept saying its nothing, ive still got the pain now, not nice!!! 

Does anyone now when LWC expect you to test? Is it 14 days after e/c or e/t or 10 days after blast, or is different for everyone? 
 Louise x


----------



## Misshopeful

Hi Louise,

I was at the clinic at 8am. There were 3 of us this morning and I was in the middle bay. I said good luck to one lady as I was leaving, was that you?

Testing is always 14 days after transfer. I haven't had blastocyst before so not sure if it's different.

Good luck for tomorrow, let me know how you get on x


----------



## loeytom85

Oh my go, yes it was me, i think id just been out when you came out, my eyes were all puffy from the crying!!!, you were in the clinic last friday when i was there too, and you said to your d/p bout the susan boyle cd, d/p asked today who was that, thats how i explaind you as the one who wanted to get susan boyle cd,     . Bit of a bugger about 14 days testing, thought they went by e/c date!


----------



## ANDI68

Don't mean to gate crash but were you wearing a red coat at clinic last Fri Loey?


----------



## loeytom85

no, dont think i was, you cant miss me, ive got the bandana on!


----------



## Misshopeful

What a small world! I cried when I went into theatre too!

I'm not in pain, thank god.

Forgot about the Susan Boyle CD   

It is a bugger about the test date. I'll be logged on here all morning tomorrow trying to pass the time until they call.

Joanne x


----------



## loeytom85

I know, how weird, were always talking on here and said last time how weird it is being in the clinic when theres loads of people there not knowing if its one of us! I didnt stop crying in theatre and when i came back out! hate being so helpless, the car ride home was really painfull every bump, have had to take paracetamol whenever i can, hurts just going up and down stairs!!!  Just   we have good news tomorrow, never know we may be at the clinic same time for e/t aswell   they said they would phone before 10am but if i think ive missed the call to phone them its not a problem. So hard not being in cotrol of my life though and having to take day by day! hopefully the pain will ease tomorrow as im working in the afternoon!!! Are you having 2ww off work?


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey 
misshopefull and loeytom--- they initially told me to test 27th nov which is 17 days after ec and 12 days after blast transfer but would have been 14 days after day 3 transfer.... hope this helps but had a letter this morn with all the detailos of ec, et, and frosties and they said to test on 29th which is sunday.....i cant wait as long as that........omg....so going with initial date of 27th...hope this helps....


hey girls i was so sore after ec...they fail to tell you how sore.....by a week though it had improved so good luck girls.....have you got time off work

who did the ec...mr m or mrs t...she did mine!!! she was fab....


how many have feertilised if you know.....good luck girlies...may see you down there one day!!!!


hey girls i had 8 days off work following et....i was ready to go back today...my lil embie went travelling the valleys of wales today!!!  it was all good...xxx


----------



## loeytom85

Hey girliepinx, if its 17days after e/c that would be fine cos that would make it the 11th, day before d/p staff do! so fingers crossed, i was told aslong as you wait 14days past trigger shot it whould give a true reading, cos its the hcg in trigger shot that confuses it and can give a false bfp! didnt want my hopes built up cos i didnt want to wait till OTD 
Had Mrs T doing it today, Mr M was up in cardiff, getting the phonecall in the morning about fertilisation   for good news! Hope my pain goes soon cant handle a week of this, wsa told e/t isnt as bad though. 
Think a lot of people cry, such an emotional thing to be going through  
Louise x


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey loeytom,

very true.... the et is nothing like the ec....my pain from ec happened after about 2 days it but they had to push on my right ovary....


my friend used to work in the clinic in cardiff and she refrained from telling me how blinking painful it is.....

i never felt a thing in et...i was so nervous though cos dh was working so my bezzy mate took me...bless cos none of my family know....

is it your 1st time.....

have you taaken paracetemol cos they never done anything  for me....

this is the most draining, exciting and physically and emotionally draining thing i will ever do.....ups and downs vary from day to day...

sat i was convinced it hadnt worked but now i dont know but i can not change nature...i truly beleive i have rested as much as possible but my hardest day was fri and sat....(5-6 days) after et....  

good luck for tom hun...they didnt ring me till 950 am...we brought the phone upstairs at 9 am...we r never up that early.... all ours went to blastocysts....


good good luck...thinking of you babe.... 

i have only seen mr m throughout but mrs t has been so supportive and i gave her a hug after et....she is lovely....

let me know how you go...xxxx


----------



## loeytom85

girlipinx - yes first treatment, have been takeing paracetamol about every 6 hours when i was told i was allowed to! it eases the pain but doesnt get rid of it, it mean i go from walking at a 90degree angle to almost straight   
I know what you mean about physically and emotionally draining, ive told d/p if it doesnt work were not going to try again for a while cos i need a break!!  and it doesnt matter how much rest you do its kind of out of your control, obviuosly it helps but it all depends on the egg at end of the day! 
Ive only seen Mr M, never met Mrs T before, but she was lovely, the nurse has said if i make it blast it will be sunday for e/t then i will have Mrs T again, but if i only make day 3 it will be Mr M. 
Louise x


----------



## Misshopeful

Hi girlypinx - Not long to wait for you now. Sending loads of babydust your way  

When are they going to phone! arrgggghhhhhh


----------



## loeytom85

misshopeful -    for good news today


----------



## Misshopeful

Same to you Louise. 

They just called 6 out of the 7 fertilised!   x


----------



## loeytom85

yeah just phoned me too 5 out of the 17 have fertilised!!


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey girls excellent news all round i think, excellent numbers....


loeytom- et is lovely and relaxed on a sunday but im sure friday would be fine too.....good luck hunny...i will be looking for you...jus to warn you i rang on the friday to ask about my embryos at 9 as recommended and they had to ring me back cos they were doing an et.... so had to wait til 1045 am but that wasnt too bad....mine is my 1st treatment too...i feel the same and i think i would postpone for a while...we have 4 frosties so may have something to fall back on....

misshopeful-well done on the 6 out of 7....good luck both....thinking of you...xxx

hey loeytom- were all the 17 mature then or were some immature?


----------



## **girliepinx**

off to work now girlies....please dont be disappointed loeytom- all you need is one good one to have a lil buba.....its quality not quantity.....


have a good day .... xxx


----------



## loeytom85

Girliepinx- no all 17 were mature enough! Just didnt fertilise, embryologist said something about there was fragments or something in the eggs so they wouldn have been much good anyway if they had fertilised!!! I had 26ish follies altogether, 17 were suitable for icsi 5 fertilised, bit dissapointed as i though out of 17 there would be more so i could freeze them. Hope they dont leave it too late to let me know friday as d/p works about 30mins away from here, and were 1.30hr from swansea without too much traffic!!! then weve got the job of makeing up excuses at such short notice with work!


----------



## Misshopeful

Thanks Girlipinx.

I'm over the moon as last time I had 7 only 2 fertilised. I just hope they make it to Blastocyst  

Louise - 5 is great, we've both got a good chance of getting to Blast. How are you feeling? 

I had 17 eggs on my NHS treatment, 9 fertilised but only 5 made it to day 3.

x


----------



## loeytom85

misshopeful - I think its harder cos i havent had a previous treatment to compare too, so dont know hwat to expect, just really negative now that ive lost 12 think that others wont make it!!! Probably worrying over nothing! when i was d/r i had so little worries, never thought it would get harder! how many good eggs do they need to take it to blast? they said they should start splitting today now and they will now by friday so the next 2 days are going to be hard waiting, then ive got a whole 2 weeks to wait, think it would be easier to deal with if i wasnt still having pains from e/c


----------



## Misshopeful

Louise please don't feel negative. I think your results are really good. As Girlipinx said you only need one to have a baby.

I felt the same as you on my first treatment, you just think that out of so may eggs more are bound to fertilise. Now I'm happy if any do  

I've also got to ring at 9am on Friday to see if I can go to Blast. If your still in pain I would ring in sick.

I'm not going back to work until next week. There's no point because I wouldn't be able to concentrate!

Keep in touch and I hope to see you on Sunday.

Joanne x

P.S. I'm not sure how many they need to get to Blastocyst but they must think we are in with a chance cos they've got quite a few to choose from.


----------



## loeytom85

Joanne - yes suppose so, i did think i would get a minimum of 10 fertilised! just worried that more will go before friday then have to have 3 day and i know the % rates are a lot less on day 3 compared to blast! worried about calling in sick as im having 2ww off aswell, as im a self employed cleaner/gardener if i dont go to work they got no one to cover me and working for a bloke with parkinsons today! Feel there need is more than mine!   i see you sunday    
Louise x


----------



## Misshopeful

Louise - If you are going to work then don't do anything strenuous. Your not supposed to lift anything for the next couple of days.

I'm normally a negative person where treatment is concerned but have a good feeling this time.

I WILL see you on Sunday x


----------



## loeytom85

Thanks Misshopeful feeling a bit better at the moment, didnt now about the lifting, learn something new all the time. Suppose it makes sence after all the bruiseing thats probably happened! Im defo a negative too, trying to stay positive at the moment though, like i keep telling my mum and d/p if it doenst work and im 50% negative about it i wont have as far too fall! And if it does work i will have another 50% of excitement to contend with! Are we allowed to drive after e/t ? 
Louise x


----------



## Misshopeful

They told me yesterday not to drive but don't know how long it is before you can.

You sound so much like me. My glass is always half empty. I also don't like raisining my hopes because I think if it fails I won't be dissapointed but your dissappointed either way so this time I'm going to try my hardest to only think positive thoughts   x


----------



## loeytom85

I didnt drive yesterday, was told not to drive today until about 12 ish but wasnt sure about e/t as you dont get sedated for that! I do try and stay positive, as soon as i heard i had 17 i though Yey and got really excited, now today cos ive lost 12 my glass is defo half empty!!! Once youve been nocked down its so hard to get up again! I better go and get dressed i suppose   and have some breakfast! will catch up with you later on hopefully. Have a lovely day x


----------



## Misshopeful

You have a lovely day too Louise. Speak later x


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Misshopeful and Louise - I know how hard it is, but remember you only need one to go the distance, I had 22 follicles, 15 eggs collected 11 fertilised then I think about 8 divided well and of those 8 5 made it to good graded balsts so you chances of getting good blasts is really good.  Waiting for ET is horrible as you can do nothing to help the embies along, but they are in very good hands, I have total faith in the LWC and the embryologists there so please try and stay calm even if you can not stay positive at the moment.  ET is quick, but try and relax, I am such a stress puppy that i took my ipod with relaxing music to the ec and et and listened all the way through to help me clam down.  

Please, please try to relax if you can, I spent the first 12 weeks of my pregnancy on tender hooks and even now it does not take much to get me off again, but what I have learnt is that we have little control over this process, BUT what we can control is making the most hospitable and relaxing home for or little embies, somewhere were they want to nessle in and grow!!  I truly know how hard it is, but try if you can.

Sending you both and pinx lots of   and    for the next few days.

Bemba


----------



## loeytom85

bemba - hey hun. hows everything going with you? Im feeling a little better now after all the replies on here and cycle buddies board, like you all said it only takes 1 and i wont need to freeze any hopefully as i will hopefull have a bfp by xmas   just when your in your first cycle and they tell you, you got 17 eggs excellent, i expected to have atleast 10 fertilised cos i was told theres nothing wrong with me and im healthy, so it just knocked me a bit and worries that maybe they were wrong. They now what there doing and have very good % rates compared to some clinics. 
Well i went to work, managed a feeble 1 hour!!   i hate being so helpless, the pain came back so i gave up, he was out anyway so didnt have to make any excuses! just hope it goes by tomorrow as its a long day!


----------



## Juls78

Evening ladies, bust day all round.

Good fertilization results girlies
loeytom- i know you are disappoined but 5 is incredible. Some women don't even make it to ec. Sometimes more is not better. I know you want blast but i think if an embryo is going to get to blast it will do it in a tummy just as well as it would have in a dish. I    you get some good blasts but i was just as happy with a day 3, to be honest i just wanted them home where they belong. You now need to slow down in work- don't do too much!!!! xxx

Miss hopeful- fill that glass up hun and stay strong. Need to get some PMA- i'll give you a bit of mine till i need it back!! xxx

Bemba- you are soooo right about the lack of control, i'm really trying to go with it and just see where the journey takes me this time.

girliepinx- not long to go now- hold on and be strong my lovely!!xx

Well as for me- 1st day back at work today- my class had been a nightmare for supply teachers apparently, will need to whip them bsack into shape i think. Thery were very cute telling me they had missed me. But am determined to stay calm the next 3 weeks- christmas term is always hectic. I am a bit tired today and the queezyness is still there at times. Had it since yeaterday morning on and off. A few slight pains just to remind me to take things easy but apart from that all ok. No spotting/bleeding yet! But last time it started on day 6 which is tomorrow, so will be on major knicker check tomorrow. Today went so fast - think i made the right decision.

got to plan tomorrows lessons now though

speak to you tomorrow!!!
julsxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hey ladies,

Hope all are feeeling good??

well all day at work , then accupuncture, made a casserole...yumm and loads has gone on....

Hey Juls- work seemed to go ok for you? ....and im sure you will get em in 2 shape...jus a few days!!! lesson planning....takes so long sometimes...hope it went well...my friend is a teacher!!! she teaches year 1 i think  how you doing?
juls and bemba- very true.. we plan everything in our lives and then when preg eventually happens then we have very little or no control over things...hope the knicker checking goes ok   and take it easy hun...dont let those lil rascals play you up!!! what age do you teach?

Miss hopeful and loeytom... i am the most neg person you will ever meet when it comes to myself but i have learned jus recently that over the 33 years i have lived on this planet that our path is mapped out for us and being negative will do us no favours...you need to find a happy balance between negativity and positivity...think of it as a weighing scales... what you have to remember that this is a very stressful time, with highs and lows and factors to which you have no control... as long as you rest...continue activitys you feel comfortable doing when you feel ready then you wont go far wrong...dont do anything you will regret later....afterall as long as you dont overexert yourself in the first 5 -7 days after et then those lil bubas will snuggle in and implant and if they dont then nature has decided its not your time( very cruel)....it sounds so matter of fact but the reality is people who do not have to embark on this journey and fall preg naturally ( yes - seems unfair, but they may have had problems too) do not even know they r preg and carry on life as norm... i see this everyday in my job!!! 
trouble is we know the precious cargo is on board and we feel precious...well by friday last week which was 5 days after et i was emotional, by sat i thought it hadnt worked at all, i was a nervous wreck but as soon as i realised how the blinkin h*ll would i know if it had worked and it quite possibly could have, things got easier.... its a waiting game...try not to symptom spot...its a killer...
eg ..why have i got /not got sore boobs...should i have af pains? etc etc... early preg symptoms and af symptoms are so similar you wont beleve...please be positive and have faith in the embryologists , jeanette is one of the top embryologists in the country and maringhez is also excellent...after all they want to improve your chances and increase their success rates...they will want to do everything possible for you to acheive a successful healthy pregnancy...sometimes embies do well inside you earlier like day 2-3 & we dont know why but its better to take a chance than to take a risk to blast if their not going to make it....they say blast r generally stronger but if an embie is going to continue to grow then it will....after all it is their job and they have strict procedures in place...
loeytom- please look at your lil eggs that you lost as natures way of saying that they were not strong enough...if they had fertilised and the embryologist hadnt noticed the fragments then they could have developed and placed inside you and may not snuggle and grow so you have to think that the best have survived and are strong and are going to become your dd or ds!!!!

Enough of the lecture...had a lovely accupuncture session with my fab therapist who is amazing!! Cooked a chicken casserole...and ate it...yumm and now spendin all my time on here while i ignore my dh ...ha....

found out that dh has booked some exams for fri afternoon...so may have to wait a bit longer to find out if im a bfp or not...well another few hours wont hurt...at the end of the day i can not change the result..it will be what its supposed to be....i have 5 tests at home from work...ssshhhh!! but im not even tempted...all that could change...

Loeytom 5 embies is fab...5 strong embies is fab.... please realise that all of these could make it to blast 

its easy for me to say all this cos im further down this journey than you but please stay positive, keep drinking your fluids, keep up your protien and take care driving...it blinking hurt so i didnt drive for 5 days...

i really hope this helps and does not upset you in any way...

thinking of you all and wish you all the luck in the world for friday and sunday....

lots of  and   

and lets hope you get some  like me...xxxx


----------



## Juls78

girliepinx- you talk soooooo much sense!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Thank you so much for putting into words my feelings- i am rubbish at this !!

julsxx


----------



## loeytom85

Juls - yes i thought i was fine to go to work, went and managed 1hour as defo wasnt up to it so i defo have to listen to my body! glad your first day back went well good luck getting them back in shape, sure it will be abck to normal in no time.   Good luck for tomorrow try not to stress too much over it though, (says me hey!) 

Girlie pinx - you talk a lot of sence, i think the same as you, negative about myself but so positive for everyone else, i need to listen to my own advice, and like d/p has taught me before starting treatment, our life is panned out and its fate, as much as it hurts theres nothing we can about it, just deal with it as it happens. Jeanette did say that the 12 that i lost had fragments and even if they did make it and fertilised they wouldnt have used them anyway. So atleast they can now keep a closer eye on the precious 5 i do have.  

Thought pain would have gone by now but still very sore, still paracetamol as often as i can! pessaries are doing my nut in already hate doing them, prefer injections to these!


----------



## **girliepinx**

Loeytom-my pain took 5-7 days to go so jus keep resting and taking the paras!!! the   is starting to take affect already babes....its jus such an emotional rollercoaster that its understandable...keep thinking about those 5 precious embies and feel good that they r all yours and they will soon be growing inside you.... be looking on this thread to see when your having et....hey pessaries i think are quite good...lol  they help me keep reg... gross or what but i was so consip during d/r and stimms even with all the h2o... i jus cant cope with the front entrance.soo messy....thinking of you!!!!

Hey juls- your not rubbish at all i jus analyse so much and do my own head in sometimes and have really good friends who have been there for me....its my job to be positive and we will all get there but through different ways of coping....thinking of you babes and take it easy...

Just remember- after all work pays the bills, a family is for life....


----------



## loeytom85

girliepinx - not they block me up!!!! Think thats what could be causing so much pain!!!   I will let you know tomorrow when i have e/t as soon as i phone them tomorrow! Its your test date tomorrow isnt it? if so    let us know  hun x


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hey loeytom,

good luck hope you have the phonecall early....  

test date tom....saving my wee from morn lol so i can test when i get home from work.... hubby has decided to do some exams tom pm so will have to wait til he comes home... well i have waited this long anyway another day wont hurt...no news is good news....

good luck babes... thinking of you


----------



## Juls78

Just wanted to pop on and wish girliepinx luck for tomorrow afternoon/evening!!     for you!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## loeytom85

girliepinx - oh my go not long now!!! Youve done so well not testing early, but i suppose they set the OTD for a reason, good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you x


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey loeytom and juls78

i am good...not even tempted... yet he he!!!!

no news is good news is my moto...i do feel prepared for whatever tomorrow will bring!!  i hope   i am anyway...will post on here sometime tom...good luck girls and hope your call to clinic goes as planned....good luck misshopeful too!!!


lots of love, thinking of you...xxx


----------



## Misshopeful

Girliepinx wishing you all the luck today, really hope you get a BFP  

Louise - Good luck with the phonecall, not long to wait now  

Thanks Juls for the pep talk, you make so much sense  

Lots of love girls, will post later when I hear from the hospital x x x


----------



## loeytom85

misshopefull - thanks fingers crossed for you too, 30mins too long if you ask me, not sure if your allowed to eat on e/t day, if they do call me in today so im, sat here starving!


----------



## Misshopeful

Hi Louise - 30 mins is way too long!

You can eat, they don't sedate you or anything, it's just like having a smear


----------



## Misshopeful

Just called them and they are going to Blasts


----------



## loeytom85

misshopefull - excellent news well done, just phoned myself and sue said jeanette is going to phone me apperently as there busy in the lab at the moment so ive got to wait for phone call!


----------



## Misshopeful

They told me that and I demanded that someone go and check, so Sue checked and rang me back. You could be waiting until 11am I would call them back and say you need to know now


----------



## loeytom85

i phoned them again at 9.30, they said jeanette isnt even in till this afternoon! so i said i needed to know as if i did have to go intoday they want me there early afternoon and it takes atleast 1.30 hours to get there, ive got d/p waiting to know if he can go to work or not! theyve taken my mobile number again and there going to try and get hold of them but there all in the lab now! getting myself inb a right state know, if they can get this wrong what else could they doing wrong!


----------



## Bemba

Loeytom - Hoping you hear soon, it is so stressful waiting, but hang on in there!!  

Misshopful - So pleased you ar going to blast, do that mean sunday wll be et day?

Bemba


----------



## Misshopeful

It's really unfair. They should know how important it is for us to have the information. They were the ones who told us to call at 9am! In that clinic sometimes they couldn't organise a **** up in a brewery  

When I phoned this morning a girl answered the phone that I've never spoken to before and asked me my name 3 times! the first time I had to repeat it I thought she may not have heard me the first time but on the 3rd time I said 'JOANNE!!!'. She said the lab were busy and to ring about 10.30am. I said no way I want to know NOW! I'm not normally so pushy but they are my embryo's and they should understand that it's really important. She then put me onto Sue who went tol check and called me straight back. They have made a couple of mistakes with me which I complained to Mr M about and he assured me that no mistakes will ever happen again.

My husband isn't happy that I haven't spoken to the Embryologist. As nice as Sue is it should be the person who is dealing with the embryo's that you speak to. 

I hope they call you soon. I still don't know what time I have to go in on Sunday, apparently the embryologist will ring me this afternoon to tell me. When she does perhaps I'll have more information other than 'your ok for Sunday' and 'the embryo's look lovely'. x


----------



## Misshopeful

Hi Bemba,

yep I'm going in on Sunday   x


----------



## Misshopeful

Louise - Forgot to say - No news in this instance is good news. If they wanted you in today surely they would have had to tell you by now x


----------



## Bemba

Mishopeful - sunday will be a lovely day for at et it will be nice and quite there.  I know how cross you must be feeling I hate waiting for calls, especially when you want to know lots, am sure you will get the low down later, so in the mean time just focus on how well those little embies are doing, a 'they look lovely is excellent news', so celebrate what a positive day it is for you!!  Beleive you me as you progress down the line you get lots of 'its fine, do not worry'!!

Louise - I agree with Joanne - if they wanted your for transfer today you would have heard by now I would have thought.

Bemba


----------



## loeytom85

yeeahah, all 5 goin to blast transfer sunday at 3.30pm unless i hear otherwise, late for work so will be back later


----------



## Bemba

Congrats to you too Loey, roll on Sunday for you both!!   

wishing you lots of babydust for Sunday.



Bemba


----------



## Misshopeful

Just spoke to the Embryologist. She said the embryo's are grade one, 5 are at 8 cell and 1  at 6 cell


----------



## loeytom85

girliepinx - what time you testing hun?    

Misshopefull - what time you having e/t on sunday? excellent news on your again, should have some to freeze aswell now then  

I phoned back in my lunch break and turns out its 4 i have goin to blast not 5!!! There 8/9 cell ones and jeanette said thats great, she said hopefully will have some to freeze aswell then,


----------



## **girliepinx**

Well hello ladies, 

Jus wanted to update you on my testing....saved my wee from this morning, did 2 x wee sticks that i had from work...i saw a faint line but could not quite beleive it so decided to buy a sshop bought one....by the time i left they were very dark pink lines....

did a digital and said 2-3 pregnant and means 4-5 which is totally right!!!


im officially   and its early days so keeping my feet on the ground...

Loeytom- excellent news on your 4 embies ...

misshopeful- great news on your 6 embies....

when i had my et on sunday the 15th  which was blastocyst & i went in for half 11.... and it was lovely and relaxed...mrs t was there and helen...

jeannette is an excellent embryologist ...im sorry you had to wait but i had to wait too but they rang me back quite quick to be honest...they were doing an ec so it was not suitable to speak to them....


good luck for sunday girls...xxxx


----------



## Juls78

girliepinx_ woop woop                

Glad all your patience paid off- yes it is early days but you must be soooooooo happy!!! 

I am going to be using you as an example how testing should be done. Hopefully i will be strong until friday.!!xxxx

loeytom and miss hopeful- Good luck for sunday-xxxxxx

julsxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hey juls78

Thanks hun, i really cant beleive it as i had no feeling one way or the other if it had worked....im chuffed but my feet r firmly on the ground!!!  

yes you can do it til fri hun....my lines were really faint initially but decided to go and buy a digital jus to confirm but by the time i left the house the lines were really dark....

talk swn girls...xxx


----------



## Juls78

girliepinx- so far i have no idea how my body is doing. this time last tx i had been spotting for 2 days, so as you can imagine i am on constant knicker watch. think it was a good idea to go back to work, although the weekend is here so will be living in the loo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

you won't be able to tell the clinic till monday now- they will love the good news!!!!!!


now look after yourself and enjoy being pregnant!!!   you have a happy and healthy 8 months ahead xxx

julsxx


----------



## loeytom85

Girliepinx - yey excellent news hun, so happy for you even did a little shriek when i read it    good luck for next 8 months i am so happy for you hun, was this your first go? I got myself in a little fluster this morning cos i rang at 9 they told me she would ring me cos she was in the lab, then when i re reang at 9.30 i was told she wasnt even in till this afternoon!!! Bu t spoke to her later and was much happier 

Juls - be strong next friday will be your lucky day, try to wait unitl then


----------



## **girliepinx**

Thanks hun, i have been knicker watching today too...felt so damp!!! good luck keep occupied and take care.xxx

i will be lurking to check what is going on...xxx

hey juls, i had no symptoms really as such, back ache and not being able to sleep etc but we can not control the end result...i hope all goes well babe and its a pos result for you this time....thinking of you!!!

hey loey- yes 1st time nhs...i feel so blessed but early days hun...good luck for sunday....will be lurking to see how things go..xx


----------



## Misshopeful

Girliepinx OMG! Congratulations   That's excellent news well done x

Louise - Are you excited for tomorrow? x


----------



## loeytom85

Hey misshopefull - yeah bit excited but nervous aswell!!! Its the not knowing what to expect i think i hate! But atleast it will be back inside its mummy tomorrow   Mr M, said to only put 1 blast back but im so undecisive at the moment d/p said put 1 back so did my mum but i dont know, im sure they will do what they think is right tomorrow x   it goes well for us both


----------



## Misshopeful

Louise - The clinic are reluctant to put more than one Blastocyst back in because there's such a high rate of twins. Personally I wouldn't mind having twins, we've tried for a baby for so long, it would be lovely if two came at once  

Don't be nervous, it doesn't hurt honest. It's just like having a smear, but when you see your little embryo on the screen it's VERY emotional.

See you tomorrow 

Joanne x


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hey girlies...

i thought they would only put one blast back and when i got to have my transfer my embies werent as good qual as ithought they would be...the embryologist will discuss the grade and what they think on sun when you go in....

The following isnt to put a dampner on things at all jus a thought for the day!!

all i would say is there is a higher risk to a multiple preg and there is no knowing if the blasts will divide into identical twins...so keep that in mind too...you may think twins but 2 blasts could make twins, triplets or quads so keep that in mind....highly unlikely but it could happen.... and pregnancy is more risky too...but do what your gut is telling you!!!

i am giving you this advice from a professional and a personal point of veiw....

mr m and mrs t advise as they have looked after many women with singleton, and multiple pregnancies....


good luck girlies....thinking of you both tom...by the way et is not uncomfortable as the ec but i took 2 paracetemols prior to going to clinic cos i was still sore from  my ec.....good luck girlies and hope all goes well....


  

make sure you rest after et....and lots of sticky vibes....

ps i found it difficult to sleep the night before so try and have an early one....xxxx


----------



## loeytom85

Yes i thought you were only allowed 1 blast back, but a woman on the cycle buddies board has had 2 embbies put back! it is very risky, i am defo scared of the thought of twins but would deal with it if it happens like that! Will have to see what they say reagrding the grades and things tomorrow   what time you there then misshopefull? 
glad its not as bad as e/c only just feeling back to normal today! apart from when i jumped out of a van earlier that hurt a little! but no paracetamol so defo a good sign


----------



## Misshopeful

I've got to be there at 3.30 x


----------



## Juls78

good luck with et today girlies- drink plenty!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Misshopeful

Thanks Juls x


----------



## Misshopeful

Tx went smoothly. They put two blasts back in. 


Now it's the waiting game x


----------



## Juls78

good luck hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! relax and stay strong. Any news of loeytom? did you see her therre?

julsxx


----------



## loeytom85

Went shopping this morning, think ive finally finshed xmas shopping now! Goin to wrap it all next week!! Arrived at the clinic at 1.30!!! so sat in the car until 2.30pm then had to emprty bladder!!!! They opened at 2:40pm and i went in and filled bladder back up, so all was fine ready for 3:30pm transfer, embryologist came in and explained situation, out of the 4 that went to blast only 1 had survived, so no    Then i asked about the 1 i did have left and she said it wouldnt normally be one theyd pick to go back, but i didnt really have much choice, it was take my chance with this one or not have anythin, so i said might aswell try! The cells have collapsed in the last hour or so (but there was a lot of cells there), but they said they could go back up again when put inside me so now the praying begins. It will be a miracle if it works! They didnt say what grade it was, wasnt an a or b but she sais there was no need to grade it as it was the only one i had anyway! So thats my eventfull day, see how these next 12days go now then

Misshopefull - 2blasts thats great, they let you have two put back then  good luck hun thats great i presume your OTD is the 11th aswell is it?


----------



## ANDI68

Best of luck ladies .....


----------



## Sianny

Hey ladies,

Just thought I would say a huge hello to you all. Me and DH were referred for IVF after finding my tubes are blocked and badly damaged from a previous burst ovarian cyst that caused extensive infection that was about 1day away from being fatal. DH is fine bless him so just me.

Me and DH are up in LWC Swansea and we have our follow up appointment from our bloods on 3rd Dec with Dr T, Will also find out then what is planned for our first cycle of IVF due to start at end of Feb/ beg of March.

Big    to misshopefull and loeytom. Wishing you both all the very best for the next 12days.

Sending you all lots of   

Sian xxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Well hello girlies,

Good luck to you both loeytom and misshopeful...lots of sticky vibes for you both...as juls said...lots of water and rest up the first few days...dont do anything you will regret later..

loeytom- your lil embie may do very well inside you ...lots of positive thoughts...thinking of you babe....

misshopeful- 2 blasts, same as me...what grade were they? who did the et...was it mrs t? did you find it difficult to decide...lets hope its not triplets or quads lol...and if it is we will jus have our hands full....

hi andi- how r you?

hi sianey, good luck 4 your appt with mrs t she is great....

girlies stay strong and dont test til your supposed to....be strong!!  if you test early it wont change your out come and hormones need to increase daily in your wee.....good luck and have some good dvd's and keep your mind active....it will be hard but found the 1st five to 6 days the hardest...i felt tired, emotional and slept loads...


   and sticky vibes for you for those lil embies to snuggle in...xxx


----------



## loeytom85

Hi siany - good luck with appointment next week hope it all goes well. I keep a folder with all paperwork in so that its all together cos its hard keeping up with the clinic and doctors.  

Thanks for my good lcuk will need it, im going to go


----------



## Juls78

eloeytom- 1 blast is 1 blast and i have heard other people saying that an embryo in a dish looks very different when inside mummy. You have got to believe it will work- little embie needs your faith!!xxx sending lots of      and      YOUR WAY HUN. It's gonna be a long 2 weeks but stay strong sweetie. xxxxxxxxxxx

Misshopeful- 2 blasts - very good news lovey- take care of yourelf and your precious cargo. Again it will be a long 2 weeks but stay strong.    and    to you too. xx

Girlipinx- still full of amazing advice- bet you are excited to phone the clinic tomorrow!! xxx

Sianny- welcome to the wonderful world of ff! I don't know what i would do without this place at times. Be careful though it gets very addictive. Hopefully with blocked tubes being the only issue you will have  your dream sooner rather than later. Good luck for thursday- Say hello to kayleigh on the desk- she is sooooo lovely! xxx

Andie- not long for you now!! xxxxxx

well this weekend has been a bit long- will be glad to get back to work tomorrow, at least 25 7 year olds take my mind of such things as a 2ww!!!  

I had a teeny tiiny bit of broiwn discharge over the last 2 days- i mean you really have to look carefully but it is there.    its the implantation stuff that people talk about. Last time i had quite a bit of brown blood from day 6 after et so i think this is progress- i hope!!  That bleeding lasted for 31/2 weeks.    it is stays away. My af would be due day after otd so this discharge stuff is unusual!! but i suppose everything i am feeling now is unusual  due to meds. Dh is getting really good with the gestone now!!!  

I can't decide whether to test friday (otd) or sat. On friday i have work and dh has his xmas do so will be all on my own that night. Maybe it would be best if i were on my own though as i am quite independent and might need some time on my own to wallow and if good news i can eat my weight in biccies! Actually i have talked myself into doing it on friday- i can always go into work a bit later. May go mad in work by not knowing, and then me and dh can have saturday together no matter what!! Thanks for listening girls    

             

julsxx


----------



## Sianny

Hey ladies,

Thanks to you all for welcoming me into your amazing worlds. I've been feeling so excited but so anxious and scared about it all.

Juls I will make sure I say a massive hello to Kaylei hun. I love her to bits she's amazing, she emails me all the time as well love her and I have her as a friend on ********. I don't know what I would do if I didn't have her to help me through it all too. Sending you all the          in the world for your OTD babe hope you get your   hun I really do. Hopefully with my age being only 26 and my tubes being the only factor for IF it won't take us too long and it won't be too emotional. Really can't wait for 24th Feb now (my official date when madatory 12month IVf waiting done)

I am soooo lucky to have my darling DH (3months and 14days) he is amazing. He is soooo supportive and I love him to bits. Bless him he keeps telling me that once we get everythign started and if we get our amazing result then he'll wrap me up in bubble wrap and cotton wool lol could you imagine.

Sending everyone all the very best with treatment, OTD's and pg's       
  

Sian xxx


----------



## Bemba

Morning Ladies,

Just sending lotso of     to Jules, Loney and MisH, the 2ww is horrible.  Wishing you all loadsof luck.  

Congrats to Girliepinx excellent news, do stay on the thread though you do not need ot just lurk it is nice following everyone through.  There is also a wating for first scan trhread if you want to join that, I found it very supportive for symptons and so on.

Welcome to Sianny.

Bemba


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hey girlies...

got my 1st scan but ages away on 22nd dec...i will be 8 weeks so going to change it...

hope all is ok and your not going stir crazy on this 2ww...


come on now juls.....cant you wait til sat...what r you like? he he


thanks bemba...i will have a look at the other thread,..xxx

ps Kaylei is the most amazing girl there....loved her from day 1....and she will make a fab nurse...jus shame she has to leave the clinic soon....xxx


----------



## Juls78

girlipix- 22nd Dec does seem a long time but at least you will see and hear your baby by then, if you go too early you may not see and hear the baby and hearbeat and then that will cause you more anguish. Enjoy being pregnant!!! xxxx OTD is friday and yes maybe i should wait but you know what- i don't want too!!!    You are much more patient than me! xx
Bemba- thanks for the   and luck- i really needed it today ! xx Hope you are keeping well!??

Sianny- hopefully you will start on your feb or march af then!!!!! Thanks for the support too!! Make sure you have a good blow out over christmas! xx


Loeytom, Miss hopeful - How ya both feeling today? Hope you are taking things easy!! xx

As for me an up and down day- still having some brown discharge but nowhere near as bad as last time. Some serious pains and feeling sick but it must be the gestone cos it is waaaaayyyyy to0 early to be anything else. School is taking my mind off things until the children go home then i am useless, can't concentrate on anything apart from the waiting.....nearly here!!! xxx

julsxx


----------



## Sianny

Hey girlies,

Girlipix - yeah you're so right Kaylei is brilliant. I'm so gutted she will be leaving when I get things started, gonna miss her like mad but glad I have her on ******** though.

Juls - Do your test when you feel is best babe, obv it would be lush if DH was with you but it would be lush either way when you get your    I have everything imaginable crossed for you chick.

Loeytom and misshopeful - Hoping you are both doing fab and thinking of you both loads also have everything imaginable crossed for you too xx

Bemba - Hope everything is going well hun and thanks for the welcome

AFM - Been feeling absolute rubbish today, having one of my depressing days today and feeling sorry for myself again. Done nothing but cry today, why is it that when you go through this anyway all you see and hear is babies and baby stories but when you feel down it seems worse. No-one understands why you suddenly clam up when the stories start flying around and you make your excuses to make a dash for it. DH has been brilliant though he's making me tea as we speak and has given me my orders that I am to stay on my sofa in my jim jams, dressing gown and snuggled under my fleece throw - lovely. I swear I don't know how he puts up with me at times.

Anyway that's enough of me rambling on - mountains and mountains of luck to you all girlies I am so over the moon for you all xxx

Sian xxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

you know when people say AFM and a bit about themselves, is it like a bibliography of your emotions or something?


----------



## loeytom85

Hey girliepinx oooohhhh scan just before xmas that will be nice for you, if you did leave it till then the picture would be a little clearer. Didnt realise Kaylei is leaving, when? shes lovely 

Bemba - yep 2ww isnt easy only just done 28hours doing my nut in already, just wish it was a better one that went back not a collapsed one, cant really find much on the internet about it either which is annoying! Oh well 

Juls - yep defo takeing it easy got 2wks off, still in my pjs now!!!!


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey loey- glad your resting hun. Kaylei isnt leavin til march cos that is when she starts her nurse training.. she will be amazing....

it will be a major loss to the clinic....

yes not too bad jus before xmas but i wanna know if its one or 2...i dont want it too early but its nearly classed as my dating scan...i dont mind if i have a bean  rest up babes and i found the first week torture...i was so tired and panicked that i was doing too much... lol i hardly done anything.... by fri and sat i was a wreck... but on sunday i thougght there is nothing i can do to change what is happening to me and started being more pos and now im in total shock!!!

enjoy your 2 weeks off....i had jus under 2 weeks...


----------



## Bemba

Pinx - AFM stands for 'and for me' people use it to indicate an update on themselves.

Keep you chins up ladies, believe me the waiting game never goes, it is the 2ww, then the first scan wait, then the 12 week scan wait, then the 20 week scan wait - it goes on and on and for me I did not really begin to relax till after the 20 week scan as that is when I started to really feel cyw kicking.  I am not trying to depress you, just saying try and pace yourselves now if you can, I thought once I had achieved pregnancy all the nerves and worry would melt away, it does not it just changes focus - but it is all good - and a nice thing to worry about!!

Sunny - How are things going?

AFM - Had my 30 week scan yesterday (growth scan) Cyw looking good, he/she has a fat little belly, abdominal circumference measuring to the 80th percentile, sonogrpaher said that was fine, everything else measuring around the 50th percentile!!  So cyw is obviously eating well!!



Bemba


----------



## Misshopeful

Hi Girls,

I'm sick of the 2ww already!!! Haven't been out of bed since Sunday cos I've got a stinking cold. I really hope this doesn't affect my little embies  

I feel like I've got AF cramps in my right hand side today. Hope it isn't  

How you all doing? x x x x


----------



## loeytom85

Bemba - glad all went well at scan must be so amazing to see, not long now hope it all goes smoothly for you   

girliepinx - yes i know what you mean, im only on day 2 and had serious neagtive thoughts yesterday!!!! yes i suppose even you can just know its ok it doesnt matter what size, cos it will be so small anyway.  

Misshopefull - hope your cold goes soon, typical timeing but atleast youve got the excuse to have off work!   Im going insane already every twinge, but really have to just forget about ti, cos stressing isnt doing and good and defo isnt going to make any difference to what is going to happen just have to watch loads of comedys and keep our spirits up


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hey Bemba, you got a lil bomper in there...glad all went well...

loeytom-keep positive hun....it will get better...but it will be hard first...oh babe you will notice every twinge, every symptom and then when you dont you will be wondering why they have gone...i still get af pains, back ache but not all the time....no sore boobs either that went a few days after ec....

misshopeful- hey babe i was ill all through treatment...i think it was all the messing with hormones....keep plenty of fluids on board...and thats not tea and coffee...but juice, water, milk etc....and rest up...hopefully your cold will go swn and you will start to feel better babes....keep positive and talk to embie....same for you loey...

i was quite sad i would rub my tum by where my bladder was every night and have pos thoughts and say grow, please grow....

being off watchin all the tv and people wondering why i had time off was hard as we never told anyone and still havent...  secrets, secrets!!!

AFM- feel good, few pains but now gone...scan is now the 18th so will still be in my 7th week....i thought the knicker checking was over but due to using the bullets front ent at night and an increase in discharge i feel damp which i know is norm....went to college tonight for my indian head massage course but couldnt have treatment but practised on my fellow student!!! she enjoyed!! all worth missing the treatment as dont want to jeopardise this though!!!  bloating better since alternating bullets!!  

talk swn...xxx


----------



## Juls78

just a quickie to say hello to everyone and that i am thinking of you all- girliepinx talks sooo much sense- 

Things are the same here, no real change, still brown  stuff but keeping going- well we got to haven't we!!!

maybe morre time tomnorrow... Oh where is everyone from?

julsxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey juls---im from bridgend!!

so not far to clinic for me 30 mins at the most...how you doing girlie?  hope your ok babes...xxx


not long now juls, fri is nearing...keep strong, very strong.i will be thinking of you on my day off if you can hold out that long....its my 1st xmas party too and have loads of excuses for not drinking...not!!! offfering to drive though so maybe no questions asked....


xxxx


----------



## loeytom85

girliepinx - yep us women always find something to worry about, if we didnt what would we do     good luck with the scan 6days after my  OTD. will be nice just before xmas, was it the 1 you had back or 2. Just wandering about twins   

juls - stay positive hun       its not red which is good


----------



## Misshopeful

Just wanted to send Juls       . I agree with Loeytom, it's not red which is good  

I'm still feeling negative today and am sure AF is going to come. I keep poking my boobs to see if they are hurting, well they are going to if I keep poking them


----------



## loeytom85

misshopeful -      its only day 4, probably cos i havent had this before i dont know when to expect anything, but the one thing i will say from what ive been told from other people on here each cycle is different, some poeple dont get any symptoms!! and your little embies went onto blast which is defo a good thing, and youve got 2 so     for that BFP you deserve      

Juls - how are you feeling today, still implantation bleeding you getting? Forgot to say i live 7 miles from cardigan bay, easier to explain that way as i live in the sticks


----------



## sunnysideup

Hay ladies 
glad to see lots of you on 2ww great news girliepix on your bfp  your 1st scan will be here now before you know it...

Juls the brown stuff i had all throughthe 2ww and my little embie stayed nice and strong try not to worry

bemba 30 weeks great news we really don't stop worrying do we not long left for you now are you all prepared

afm  finally on maternity and decided to wallpaper the landing and stair case huge mistake as the walls are shocking underneath
so the job has now turned massive (oh well something to keep me busy) got another scan booked in for Tuesday 8th ill be 
37weeks and 4 days hoping my little bumps problem with her kidney has rectified itself fingers crossed.  Stopped putting on weight 
only really put on a stone so Ive  been lucky as still being able to everything as normal......  Getting excited now couple of weeks
and ill have my little girl in my arms (how mad is that) i still have to pinch myself after all this time of trying and finally having my own baby (which i wont be giving back to anyone)

thinking of you all xxx  I'm from the mumbles swansea so just 2 miles away from the hospital so ill be staying here in the comfort of my own house right until the last minute


----------



## Misshopeful

Looeytom,

Are you having any cramps, sore boobs, anything?


You are 20 minutes further along than me!


----------



## loeytom85

Misshopefull - havent got anything reall, its too early for any signs though isnt it, had severe cramping last nigh in abdomen, but nothing major today, no sore boobs though, nipples were really sensitive even before e/t so cant really go by anything on that! Im so BORED already!!!!! How bout you? did you have any really prominant symptoms last time? 

Sunnyside - 37 weeks!!!!!!!!!! oh my go thats amazing, good luck with it all, hope she out before xmas for you. Are you all ready? Atleast the house will be really messy ready for you to do your magic during your nesting period!


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hey loey- i had 2 blasts- grade ab and grade a....i had to decide and dh wasnt there on et...he things we got 2 but i think one....i have no symptoms apart from reduced appetite at mo....it is early for symptoms...i had only a few in 2ww too....so dont symptom spot...look at these women who dont kn ow they r preg...people dont beleive em...scan now 18th dec..whoop whoop 4 days earlier...

how r you misshopeful- thinking of you...xxxx

hi juls, thinking of you babe and bemba and siany.....off to a beauty open night....speak later...xxx


----------



## loeytom85

girliepinx - ive got 1 blast thats all that managed to survive, just really frustrating as the emvryologist said one side had collapsed and its not the best one and not one she would have chose, ive tried looking it up but still none the wiser!!!! Way to soon to have any symptoms yet anyway even if i was, just sitting around for 2 weeks what else are we supposed to do!!! Its mad got another 9 days to go before OTD, was going to test monday to make sure trigger is out, so i should get a negative then anyway, but i will be expecting that, just so i know that the result i get on 11th is then a true one! Dont know how some poeple have managed to have so many treatments, already told d/p if this dont work im not doing it again! Hes being a bit selfish about everything anyway so its gonna be tough! so im       its worked


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey loey- 

how come he is being selfish hun? in what way? i meant to say i had a grade ab and b put back....

sometimes embies do better inside you babes...heres hoping...we said that this was our only go too....your still young though so dont give up hope yet, its such a stressful time for you both and men deal with things differently....my dh is the silent type but when we were awaiting tx he was so good about it....

i never even thought of testing to see if trigger shot was outta my system...i jus went with the flow...i reckon a pos on the correct otd is a pos....what will you do babes if trigger shot still in your system....

i know im blessed that i have not been through what these girls have and i wonder why my tx has gone so smoothley...i waiting to be tripped up....but i think it doesnt hurt to try to keep well balanced or we would go nuts!!!!


----------



## loeytom85

Well when we first found out we needed help, i was told i couldnt have nhs as i was morbidly obese, so i went on a strict diet and excercise, lost 4stone so that we could have nhs go! D/P carried on drinking and eating as normal even though he had a low sperm count, (i was fine apart from being overweight) then his s/c went from 4mil to 1mil then he drank the night before his 3rd sample and it went back up to 3mil, then at clinic no drink at all and it went down to 10,000. So they pushed our treatment forward as they were worried about d/p having none left atall when it came  to treatment. So i asked him to give up drinking for 2wks and cut back on his coffee to 1 weak cup a day rather than 3/4 strong ones. That caused a massive arguement, but he did do the alcohol but only cut back on coffee bout 4 days before. The day we come back from e/c he has a drink, and has had about 1 can almost every night since. When i told him, if this doesnt work theres no way im forking out loads of money to have it praivately if hes not willing to give up alochol and smokeing, his reply was "theres no point me giving it up cos it makes no difference to the amount ive got anyway" !!!!!!


----------



## Misshopeful

Juls - Thinking of you hun, how are things today? x x x

Bemba - You must be getting really excited now. I live a couple of miles from Mumbles x x x

Looeytom - How you feeling today? x x x 

Girliepinx - Hope you precious litlle bundle is behaving for it's Mummy x x x

AFM - The AF cramps I had seem to be disappearing and I'm sure my boobs are hurting more today so for once am feeling quite positive. Not like me at all!!! Also got some bacakache. I know we shouldn't be reading into symptoms but I just can't help it    These symptoms could be the gestone though... I wish I could go to sleep until test day. Hope I haven't missed anyone out. 

Baby dust to us all x x x x


----------



## Misshopeful

Girls -  How do I add a ticker? x x x


----------



## loeytom85

misshopefull - ive added a ticker but the slider isnt working dont know why, but it is counting down! If you click on my ticker it will take to a page  follow all the instructions and the at the end it comes up with a link, highlight the link and paste it in you signature box in your profile if that makes any sence at all!!! Yeah not too bad, cramps are on and off, got back ache and sore (.)(.) but like i told d/p this could be a/f or implantation so no point worrying about it until next week!!! This week does seem to be going a bit faster now though cant belive its been four days already!!! anothe 8 to go!!!          How is your cold now any better?


----------



## Misshopeful

Thanks Looeytom - I still can't do it  

I think time is going by REALLY slowly. I'm addicted to this site and am on it all the time. My cold is still the same. Both ears are blocked and I can't hear anything!

I'm going back to work on Monday so hopefully the time will pass quicker. I'm having pains in my right ovary now, maybe I was a bit optimistic this morning   x


----------



## loeytom85

Miss hopefull - 
click on my ticker
then on the bump and beyond page, next to home theres a "my ticker", then in the drop down menu click on ttc tickers
then click next where they ask the time
select your ticker, then press next
select your slider, then click next
click on event, the next
then enter your event date, and in column underneath write in what you want displayed above ticker
select font and colour you want the writeing, then next
then click dont upload image
then highlight HTML code and copy
then go to  profile at top of page, then in the left of your profile it says modify profile box in there it says "forum profile information" click on that, go to signature, right click and paste, go to bottom of page and click change profile,
Then you should have a ticker but, cant figure out how to get slider to work!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yep im getting the cramps as well now, like i told d/p though it could be a sign of implantation or a/f so try not to worry about it


----------



## Misshopeful

Thanks Looeytom - Finally did it x x x


----------



## loeytom85

yey, if you figure out how to make it slide let me know, im going insane again, this is so boring!! if i was ill would be so much better cos i wouldnt want to do anything!!!! ive got so much to do and just sitting here looking at it!!!!!! I know everyone says not to test early, but why? surely if you test and get a BFN before test date that just means the trigger is out of your system, then if you wanted to keep testing daily thats up to you, aslong as you ignore any bfn until OTD.


----------



## Juls78

miss hopeful well done on getting your ticker to work!! I use ticker factory- usually works ok. I'm fine, scared about tomorrow- have no idea what the result is... at least i am not bleeding as much as last time. I swear i am having nausea though, 1st thing in the morning, hope it is a sign and not my mind/body playing cruel tricks on me. Want to stay positive but don't want to come down with a bang tomorrow.xx

Loeytom- i bought my tests today- 6- 3 different types aaarrgghh,think i'm going mad. My experience of people testing early is that they are devestated if a negative result and they become obsessed by it, alkso if you get a positive and then bleed people panic. I tested 1 day early last time and got a bfn- smoked drank and ate crap foods, stopped the progesterone and then clinic told me to test next day and it was a bfp. I will never know if what i did affected my pg and caused a chem preg. i don't think so but i'll have to live with the guilt. 

julsxx


----------



## Misshopeful

Juls - I'm sending all        to you for tomorrow and   that you get a BFP x x x


----------



## loeytom85

JUls - good luck tomorrow hope it goes well and you get your well deserved BFP


----------



## loeytom85

Misshopefull - did you have a letter from the clinic today saying about the treatment youd had? just one thing they said bothering me  bit, just wandering if they said the same to you?


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey juls, good luck for tom hun...thinking of you...xxx


hey girls how you feeling slowly going nuts my worst day was tom and sat but by sun i turned the corner....gosh you had your letter early...mine took ages to come through and when it did it told me to test 2 days later than the original date....lol....i think the embryologist just counted 14 days from transfer but i tested on friday and thesunday...xxx

good luck only 1 week tom til testing...xxx


----------



## Misshopeful

I haven't had a letter yet... What is worrying you? x


----------



## loeytom85

It just said the oocytes were fertilised with IVF, it was ICSI i was supposed to have, cant understand why they written down IVF not ICSI, just wandering now if this is why not many fertilised as d/p has a low s/c!!! Yeah theyve changed my test date to the 12th which is the saturday, but theyve already told me to test on the 11th as that would be the normal test date if i had 3 day transfer! Going to start doing stuff on the weekend, cant possibly sit here for the whole 2weeks, will have to take it easy thats all, if i am pregnant it would have surely implanted by sunday!!!! Only got xmas pressies to wrap, cant really go anywhere as too many people now each other around here and ive told them im signed off work sick,d ont want it affecting my job!!!


----------



## Misshopeful

Perhaps I'll have my letter tomorrow. It's probably a misprint but give them a call tomorrow to make sure and put your mind at rest. I'll let you know what my letter says. Try not to worry. x x x


----------



## **girliepinx**

loeytom- your starting to sound like me babes...by sunday i was ready to do more, congrtas on your 4 stone weight loss...excellent babes....and as for dp it is selfish....my dh was absolutley amazing but its not to rub it in he dont drink or smoke and never has and he cut down coffee we only drink decaff...my dh is so healthy too it was a shock that his count was normal but he had poor mobility...he even said to me at our 1st appointment if we needed a donor then he would be happy with that he was a true man....i do feel he resented me a bit too...i had to get my bmi down to 30 too but found it so hard and my bmi was only 31 so ireally admire you....i think mr m was sick of seeing me for my weigh ins...

diet and alcohol and smoking defo contributes to poor count...perhaps he didnt know how to handle the situation and felt less of a man and the only way he felt ok was by drinking and doing what he wanted....


my poor dh was popping zinc and vit c and multi vits despite having a healthy diet but i think dh problem was due to his betablockers he was taking....he has to take em cos he had a cardiac arrest when he was 26 out of blue and he was sooo healthy...but all ok now....


ask them if its a typo error....my test date was a discrepancy and as long as its 12 days past et then thats when you should test so that will be next fri...but if thats bfn then you need to test 48 hours later cos the hcg in urine will be stonger then....my test was so faint but tested yesterday and went pink straight away so it proves that it really does matter when you test...


im so proud of you babes well done for your weight loss.....your truly an inspiration and give dp a kick up the rear....lol....he will need to stop smoking around you when your preg and when baby is born so he needs to be considerate....oh yeah was thinking that perhaps it was ivf cos his swimmers may have been strong...they told me that they would decide if our was icsi or ivf on the day...so that may have been the case....


misshopeful- my letter took ages so dont worry......

juls.....hope you sleep ok b4 tom....


hi sianney


----------



## Misshopeful

Update for me - still on symptom watch  Pain in my right ovary has gone, for the last 10 minutes have had like shooting pains (not bad) in my uterus which has now gone. Wish I could look inside my own body to see what is going on...... (.)(.) still sore when I poke them  

Going to sit in front of the tv now and watch I'm a Celebrity and try to stop obssessing about symptoms x x x


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey misshopeful- yes get your mind off those symptoms hun....otherwise you will go totally nuts!!!  

dont be surprised if your symptoms disappear by begin next week but it doesnt mean nothing is going on....i still have very little symptoms if any...and maybe i wont...not all people get symptoms chick....keep your chin up...its hard i know cos i was only there last 2 weeks...hold out til fri though babes...no news is good news, im pos...xxxx

i mean i feel positive for you...xxx


----------



## Misshopeful

Thanx Girliepinx. Not sure about going totally nuts, think I'm there already


----------



## **girliepinx**

misshopeful...


----------



## Juls78

you lot are so lovely, sorry i'm not really in the mood for typing tonight but wanted to thank you all for your support!!!


Girlipinx is so right most of my symptoms disappeared after the 1st week in both cycle txs. Even though i've poked my boobs!!

Still only very light brown discharge for me, and a bit of nausea.. ohhh and a banging headache tonight. Will have an early night and listen to the zita west cd. Usually sends me to a lovely sleep.   it works tonight.

julsxx


----------



## Misshopeful

Thanx Girliepinx. You are kind. Your little embie is lucky to have such a nice mummy x

Well DH is watching Top Gear so I've been trawling the Internet to find out what an expanded blastocyst is cos the clinic didn't really explain. They did try but my heart was thumping in my ears and I obviously wasn't paying enough attention. Can't seem to find much though ......... x x x


----------



## Misshopeful

Juls - I totally understand you not being up to typing. I will probably go into hibernation the day before my test date. I really hope you get good news in the morning. I'll be   for you tonight and sending you lots of      and       x x x


----------



## Juls78

thanks girlies  xxxxxxx


----------



## Juls78

bfn for us


----------



## Misshopeful

Juls - I'm so sorry. Don't know quite what to say but you will get there      

Take care of yourself x x x


----------



## loeytom85

Juls - im so sorry hun thinking of you          life can be so cruel to the ones that are so special


----------



## Bemba

Juls - So sorry about the BFN, really erally gutting, look after yourself the rollercoaster is so painful even without the added pressure of the hormones.    

Symptoms - Remember ladies that the trigger injection gives you symptoms, mine were up and down all over the place for the first 5 weeks, it was not until the morning sickness kicked in in week 6 that I really felt i had a definatly symptom to go by, and even then my (.)(.)'s were sore and not sore all the time, it is so hard because we are full of drugs and reading ito everything, so try not to hang too much on your symtoms - easier said than do I know!!

Bemba


----------



## Sianny

Hey girlies,

Sprry haven't been on here for a while but have been sending myself insane emotional wise.

Juls I am so sorry to hear your sad news babe, My heart goes out to you and DH.        Sending millions of hugs with lots of love babe.

Loeytom, girliepinx, misshopefull and Bemba, wishing you all the success in the World. So glad to hear you are all doing so well!!!

AFM - Saw Dr T yesterday and she said all our tests were fine apart from my AMH levels. She was hoping they would be around 20 but they were actually 11.01 so they are now putting us on short protocol having Gonal F 300. Have to call in Jan to order the meds then as long as my day 1 in Feb comes after 24th (mandatory NHS waiting list) then we can start our 1st attempt then if not will be in March.

Bemba you are so full of good advise and wisdom you truly are. I am so glad I joined FF as you have all helped me prepare myself for what will be happening next yr


Sian xxx


----------



## Misshopeful

Sian - Bet your excited to get started  

Juls - Hope your looking after yourself  

Bemba - Thanks for the advice. Wish I could say I'm not still symptom checking but that would be a lie  

Looeytom - How are you feeling today? x

AFM - Had AF pains for a couple of hours today was sure I was about to start bleeing.... It's gone now, (.)(.) still only hurting when I poke them x


----------



## Sianny

Hey girlies,

Yeah I'm well excited now misshopeful, can't believe after 8 yrs from 1st signs of trouble the time has finally come and it's only 2-3 months away now.

I have everything crossed for you and loeytom for your otd. You will both be brilliant I know you will.

I swear if I hadn't have joined FF I would have driven myself insane by now.

Juls I hope you are well babe, have thought about you all day in work today xxxxxxx    

Bemba as I have said before I feel you truly are amazing and an absolute godsend to everyone in this group!!!  

Girliepinx, how are you feeling today hun? Hope you are doing well chick

Look after yourselves and each other girlies

Sian xxx


----------



## Juls78

Thanks for your support girls, this place is a godsend but i will be lying low for a while. I will come on to see how you are all doing and to wish you all the luck in the world. 

I'm not going to lie to you, this has knocked me sideways- because i had less problems this cycle i was more positive. i should't have gone into work today, but hindsight is a wonderful thing. I will cry a lot but then i will dust myself down and get on with it- because thats what we do isn't it??!!

I am not ready to give up yet, and thanks to all the girls who fought for extra funding i should be able to access the new nhs cycle    but i will have to loose the weight i have put on over the last 2 cycles. Steroids eh!! But i suppose my lovely little lonely frostie is there to be given a chance 1st. Look at me talking about other cycles i must be     .

i will    for you all and all your situations- the hard 2ww, the pgs and the deliverys and     that this cycle will be the one for you!! 

julsxx


----------



## swissvalleygirl

Hey Jules, I'm so sorry chk. Sending you all the love and hugs in the world. I thought it would never happen but it did - your very much like me - we do our crying then get up, dust ourselves down and get on with life. You take care now, the both of you, Xxxxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hi Juls,

im so sorry chick, i really had everything crossed for you, its so unfair!! i wish and hope ]
you get your bfp sooon....just remember, work may not be the best place for you but then again it might...its an emotional rollercoaster and you need to look after yourself especially this time of year....thinking of you and  ..ps dont worry about til after xmas babes...you have to have some comfort.....xxx

loeytom and misshopeful- how r you today babes?? hows that pma

Sianny- good luck for next year...it will be here before you know it...keep positive and look after yourself, make sure your as healthy you can be....i did a lot of swimming, had accupuncture...which was costly every week up til treatment and i have had one just before et and once since....i truly beleive it helped me be a good incubator for my lil one..or 2


Swissvalley- words of the wise!!! it must be so hard and its true what you say...even though i havent had the misfortune to be in that situation...xxx


bemba- hope your feeling ok? and bubs is being good??

AFM-  sorry i missed you all yesterday...was quite unwell...god i go on dont i...i woke up and had the dodgiest belly and felt sick....so spent most of yesterday on loo....felt better after i was sick and went for a cooked breakiie....but had to rush out of the cafe and was ill again outside the cafe...had to ask the man for 2 buckets of water to wash it away...grosss.....i was adamant it was the pasta bake from the night before....dh thought it was the start of things....but i thought no!!  had my 1st xmas party...it was fab but couldnt eat the food....everyone was quite anebriated around me...lol...but i enjoyed nevertheless...was totally tired when i got hope and dh said he was a bit dodgy...so i now know it wasnt the ms starting!!!  had a lazy lie in and had some brekkie today but could only eat half of it so perhaps this bug aint out of my system.....my boss thought it was the ms last night...bless!! i had to say no...it was a tummy bug...one consolation is i lost a few pounds that i put on during tx...cos i been dreading going for my scan and mr m weighing me....cos i was only a few pounds under mt weight for a bmi of 30....well i dont cope well with nausea but its a small price to pay after all.. & if it is the start of things,  but im not so sure....

thinking of you all ladies, hope your all ok and lots of      xxx


----------



## JennSi

Hello!

I am new to Fertility Friends, but just wanted to introduce myself.  My DP and I are doing IVF at LWC Swansea.  It's so comforting to read posts from others who are going through the same thing, particularly at the same clinic.  We've had two IUIs and one IVF (was supposed to be an IUI, but too many follicles).  Tested on 22 November and got a BFN    We're supposed to start again in January.

Anyway, just wanted to say thanks for being there and lots of baby wishes to all of you!


----------



## Sianny

Girliepinx - I hope you're feeling better babe, I know what you mean though hun I hate being ill at the best of times so god help me when it finally comes to m/s stage for me. Got a mountain to climb before then though. Everything will be fine hun, good luck with your scan hun I can only imagine how magical it will be to find out if you have 1 or 2 beans xxxxxx I'm really preparing myself for it, me and DH haven't had any alcohol since we came from honeymoon in Sept, I'm not having any caffeine or eating anything you're not to when pg. Trying to give myself the best fighting chance. Not sure about the acupuncture though I have a massive needle phobia but will think about it. Thanks for the advise babe xxx

Misshopeful and loeytom - Hope you are both doing well and keeping you   thoughts flying around. Have everything crossed for you and pray you both get your well deserved   's xxx

Juls - Hope you are doing well hunny, please don't let this put you off babe you'll get there hun we all will. Just can't believe how cruel life can be at times to those who deserve a break more than anyone in the World. I know things will work for you babe just stick at it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

JennSi - Welcome to FF hun   , there are some brilliant people on here who will help you through every stage and will be there when you need them the most. I am so sorry to hear of what you have been through hun but want to send you all the luck in the World for your next go babe        xxx

Bemba - Hope you and bump are well hun. Good luck with it all hun xxx

Swissvalleygirl - How are things hun? I can only imagine how hard it has been hun but am in awe of everyone who gets back into it and doesn't give. I only   that everyone will get that well deserved   they are figting so hard for xxx

Thinking of you all ladies
Sian xxx


----------



## JennSi

Thank you, Sian!  I feel better already -- just knowing there is such wonderful support out there means so much!   xxx


----------



## Misshopeful

Girliepinx - Bet your getting excited for your scan   x

Looeytom - How are you feeling today? It's a week today since we had tx. Hope your feeling  

Juls - Hope you are starting to feel a little better. I know how hard it is and will probably be in the same boat as you next week and am dreading it.     x

JenniSi - Welcome, you will get loads of support on here and excellent advice x

Bemba - Hope you and bump are ok x

Sianny - Like me you have waited a very long time and I hope you get the BFP you deserve x

Hope I haven't missed anyone out x 

AFM - Feeling VERY negative today and convinced it hasn't worked. Had no pains until yesterday afternoon which were in my uterus. Normally I have pains in my right ovary so took this as a good sign. They only lasted a couple of hours. Then had no pains again until this afternoon which are again in my right ovary which I'm taking as not a good sign. (.)(.) are only sore when I really press them hard. I don't get sore (.)(.) before a period and haven't had any through all my treatments which have all been BFN's. I just wish they would hurt! I'm even taking Gestone injections, which they say gives you sore (.)(.) and I still haven't got them!!!!! Even when I took the trigger shot they weren't sore. Your probably all sick of hearing about my (.)(.) updates but I'm obssessed!!!

XXXXX


----------



## Juls78

Evening ladies, I'm so glad this place is busier (ok mind can't tell if this is correct spelling)  

Good to have support from clinic buddies.

I am feeling much stronger today- even though i have the most awful head cold. It just wasn't our time. I'm sure it will happen for us- just got to believe that.

Misshopeful- com'on now- pull yer socks up  and have a bit of   . This 2ww is hell on earth but no matter how much you look for symptoms it won't help ya. On both my tx's i had no sore boobs- 1 was a bfp. And i was on gestone. There is just no way of knowing and symptoms of pg don't usually start until the week after otd- so try to stop looking and relax. I know how hard it is but keep the faith hun!! xxx

Jennis- welocme to this board hun! so sorry for your bfn but onward and upward and      the tx in january will be the one for you!! 

sianny- thanks for your words of support- really means a lot. xxxxxxx

girliepinx- so sorry you have been feeling unwell- your body has been under a lot the last month or so. Slow down and hope you are looking forward to your scan- very exciting times!! xx

swissvalleygirl- thank you for your comforting words. We have to be strong to do this!! Hope you are ok? havn't heard from you for a while xxx

loeytom- hope you are keeping strong and   . Thinking of you xx


Well i am not yet in the christmas spirit. My christmas do was last night in the stradey hotel in llanelli. I obviously didn't go- i have been off alcohol for so long now, 1 glass of wine and i would have been crying in a corner. But i have black friday to look forward to- and boy am i gonna enjoy myself! I am now on a mission to loose some weight. I have put on a stone since the summer and going through 2 icsis. I had only just got my bmi down to 30 for my nhs tx in july, so got a stone and a half to loose in as short a time frame as possible. I would like to access the new nhs criteria when it comes in in april. So i am goin g to be good for 2 weeks and then enjoy christmas a bit and then get straight back on the mission on 28th of dec. I still have some xenical left to get me started, but i don't have much time/money for the gym at the moment so will have to find another way. I lost 3 stone for my 1st tx so just over a stone should be achievable. Any hints and tips gratefully accepted!!!!!!

Now there are a few of us maybe we should arrange a meet- could be fun and it would be nice to put a face to your messages. Anyone interested I've not met anyone from here before but the ivfwales group seem to meet up regularly.

Ok i have babbled on and on.

julsxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

hi girls,

juls- i hope your feeling ok hun, you sound so much better...enjoy black friday...i did a juicing diet which is really healthy....i was never hungry and had loads of natural ingredients... it was jason vale and he has a website...i hope this helps but you have to haave a juicer and a blender to do it and have to be really organised...i shed 10 lb in a week and kept it off.....i was actually feeling healthier...
if i feel a boost i do a FEW JUICES...YUMM!!! they look yuck but taste yumm....

welcome jennsi to ff...glad you find it helpful so far....

sianny- thanks for your wishes of wellness.....im much better....thank goodness the d&v have gone...

swissvalley girl- how are ya??

loeytom....hope you ok babes and some PMA.... &

misshopeful...yes looking 4ward chick, how you doing....not long left til fri babes....stay strong til then hun....the pee sticks defo get pinker the more time goes on.....


Hey bembe---hows baby bump hun

AFM-11 days to my scan...cant wait...did a test jus to check hormone levels had gone up and it said 3+ so works out right...it really does mean that hormones in your wee increase...so be strong girlies...dont test early or you may have an unecssissary bfn....with all the turmoil...juls is right...i didnt get symptoms.....and still only got a slight bit of nausea...no sore boobs only slight nips....abdo pain has dissappeared now and bit more energy...although i did flip on the weekend with my emotions...lol....so try not to symptom watch....cos the same symptoms mean the different things for different people...


----------



## Misshopeful

Hi girls,

Been quiet on here lately. Hope your all doing ok?

AFM - Negative thoughts again today. Have backache, (.)(.) only hurting when I poke!!! seems I'm having to poke harder for them to hurt so convinced AF is on the way. Still getting pains on and off in my ovaries (mainly right) and had a burst of energy earlier like I do just before AF. Think I'm going to test on Thursday, can't wait until Friday.

One positive - I think I've noticed a vein in my left (.)(.) I haven't noticed before. Maybe just imagining though....

Sorry if I've depressed you all but feeling a bit low and need to get my    back x


----------



## **girliepinx**

misshopeful...wait til fri...its a whole day of hormones...stop it with your symptoms...i thought my af was coming too but symptoms are so similar....not everyone has sore boobs, not everyone feels sick, look at all these girls are near the end of their preg and dont even know they r preg its cos they never noticed babes....

its so hard i know....i hope you can wait.....thinking of you...get those neg thoughts out of your head and get pma....

easier said than done but hey ho....i know its hard but i realised there was nothing that i could do about it...it was either gonna happen or it wasnt....i feel so lucky but then again its still early days for me....i could get to scan and my dream could be over, again i cant change what nature wants for me and i want this so much but there is no reason why it shouldnt either....its those weighing scales and the balance.....got to get it right.....  

i sound so matter of fact but i dont mean to be...i jus wanna make things a bit easier for you.....i really do.... mwah xxxx


----------



## Bemba

Morning Ladies,

Jules - Glad you are sounding more up beat, enjoy the christmas spirit and settle into your next plans for the new year, you could try jogging to loose that stone, I hate jogging but use to jog up and down the prom in Swansea with DH coaching me and keeping me going when we did a mini triatholon challange for childline a couple of years ago, you can build up at your own pace, and it is also really good for your heart, and best of all it is free!!

Pinx - Please hormones are increasing, I did the tests up to first scan too!!

Mishopeful and Loney - Hang in there, only 3 more sleeps to go!!  As I said before try not to over symptom watch, remember the tigger shot is working its way out of your system and all those other hormones, I had sore (.)(.)'s the week leading up to my transfer then hardly anything on the 2WW, as I saif before my (.)(.)'s were the worst symtom of the lot through out the 1st tri, up and down like yoyo's and I use to give them a good pummeling in the shower every morning to check!!

Sianny - How are you, the support from the site has been vital to me over the last year, so am happy to share my experiances to help, it is good to join other threads with cycle buddies and so on, but also good to stay on this one too as we are all at different stages, and can share experiances across the spectrum of the rollercoaster ride we are all on!!

Sunny - How are you going?

Swissvalley - Good to hear from you again, hope all is well.

JennSi - Sorry last tx did not work out, enjoy Christmas then lots of   thoughts for Jan!!

AFM - Feeling pretty tierd still these days, had a very, very lazy weekend which was lovely, can not beleive how close Christmas is getting!!  Stretch marks still coming on nicely!!

Bemba


----------



## **girliepinx**

its really quiet on here girlies, how are you loey and mishopeful....not long now babes....

thanks bemba....jus looking 4ward to scan...

keep moisturising your tum but jus to warn you cocoa butter and sonic aids(to listen to baby) dont go well together...loads of interference....

hope your all well...xxx


----------



## Misshopeful

Hiya,

How are you all?    

Have decided I'm going to test tomorrow, already know it's a BFN but just want to get it out of the way. No cramps this morning as of yet but will come I'm sure. (.)(.) still the same....

Sorry for being so depressing again!!!! x


----------



## Sianny

Hey ladies,

Sorry haven't been on here in a while, been so busy with work and prepping the house for Santa lol

Misshopeful - You have to try and stay     hun. I have no idea how hard it is on the 2ww but I know that you have come this far fighting and yuou can't give up now. You're lil beans need mammy to be calm and  . I have everything imaginable crossed for you babe I really do. Stop trying to find symptoms hun as everyone is different and it all affects different people in different ways babe

Loeytom - How are things hun, hope all is well chick.

Bemba - You have all been such a massive help to me and I will continue to be there for you all too. Hope you and bump are well hun. I have also joined a thread for Feb/March cycle buddies too so getting help and trying to dish out as much advice as I can to help those on there too.

Juls - I am so glad you are just chilling and taking things easy babe. Enjoy the festive season and release all the pent up energy and anguish so you can look at the new year in a fresh new light all relaxed and raring to go. Thinking of you babe xx

Pinx - How are you doing hun? Glad your hormones are increasing nicely babe. Not long for your scan now babe. I'm so excited for you

Jennis, sunny and swissvalleygirl - Hope you are all well ladies and full of   thinking of you all

AFM - sat in work at the moment stressing out. Haven't been able to spend a single night this week with my DH or my pooch   (and won't now until the weekend) as I have to stay over my mams so I get a lift to work with my dad (my reg lift on jury service   ) getting by though as he picks me up from work in the nights so get to spend about 2hours on our own (but mostly driving so no time for ourselves) Pretty down about that but just have to get on with it for now hey

Bumbling on now so will leave you all in peace.

Love to you all
Sian xx


----------



## loeytom85

girliepinx - scan on the 18th (10days!!!!!) hope all goes well   how have you been checking your hormones have gone up? 

Juls - hope your ok have plenty of   over xmas thinking of you hun     hope you enjoy black friday make the most of it and good luck with the weight loss.  

sianni - hope everything goes to plan with your a/f and all goes well with the treatment    hope you have a lovely weekend and make up for lost time   

jennysi - so sorry for your result in november,   sending loads of   and  everything goes well in january for you  

Misshopefull - how are you my love? Are you defo doing the test tomorrow? Ive been looking at other people on here and some have been able to test after 14past e/c and some have been 17 after e/t doesnt make sence, how do we know if we can trust our result on friday?     

AFM - Well what can i say, im sooo sorry for abandoning you all, ive been going insane and so negative ive just wollowed in my own self pity!   Think im gettng back to normal, ive gone back to work today as i was going   , i never understood why people stress out so much on the 2ww, but after experiencing it i totally understand!! OTD on friday absolutely dreading it, boobs sore last week but fine now, theyve got bigger but that could be from the steroids, sever abdominal cramps on and off this week! Told d/p if it hasnt workled i would just prefer a/f to arrive rather than look at a BFN on a stick!!!! Anyway will try and stay on the even keel until friday, but im in work anyway so will be easier


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hey loeytom, 

glad work keepin you occupied hun...it made all the difference for me...its not long now and stick at it...you sound better...we have missed you...thinking of you on friday babes...xxx

hey misshopeful, your crumbling under the pressure  ....but think pos babes  ....please....i know my hormone levels have gone up because i tested at my otd which made me 4w and 3 days and on the clear blue preg test it told me 2-3 so that meant 4-5 weeks ...so correct and then i tested with my second clearblue on sunday which made me 5w and 5 days and it said 3+ which means 5+ weeks....so it does prove that hormone levels make a difference in your urine.... i have also used some pee sticks from work and out of curiosity i tested 48 hours after otd and it went pinker and 2 lines quicker than previous and i also had kept a pee fromm half 11 pm on the night before otd and it was such a light bfp...so if you get a bfn the day b4 your otd...retest 48 hours after...our hormones are different in our bodies....and they reach different levels in each and everyone of us....have you gone back to work yet??
prob the last thing on your mind...it helped me the last 3-4 days b4 otd and on my otd i tested at half 4 in the afternoon so i couldnt even ring clinic to tell them my news until monday....lol....my friend is the only one who knows and  used to work in cardiff lwc so she was desperate to text mrs t....cant wait to give her a massive hug when i see her.... i had no symptoms really...on and off af pains...booobs were sore for a day or 2 in between ec and after et...but nothing really....the hardest things was nookie.

i have had nookie a few times girlies i will say.( not that you wanna know)..once after ec (very careful)and it killed and about a week after et...i felt so precious that i never enjoyed it but i have a few times since and there is no known risks to havin nookie in preg but its jus weird...you feel all protected of this lil bean...already...its getting easier and dh is really understanding but he has needs too....


im going to wish loey and mhopeful luck for fri...and i have another xmas do tom...so may not have chance to see how your doing girlies....

hi sianny--thanks hun, bet your more excited for scan than me....i say that cos its the unknown ...and anything can change in a week or so....but we girls r lucky really...imagine if we had to wait til 12 weeks like any other preg...i really feel for those girls and if they have an early scan at 8 w and 4 days they dont get another til 20 weeks...how mad is that...i hope to get some sneaky scans in work...providing all goes well but not my 1st one cos dh needs to be there for that....that wouldnt be fair...he was there when we made them but not at transfer   cos he had to work so i had a massive decision...one or 2....he said one i said 2 and i went with2 lol
oh dear lol....xxxx


afm - i really beleive its one cos my symptoms are nil to nothing really...jus glad the bloating has gone down loads...im alternating the bullets...front at night...back at day...its so helping....i find it hard to keep this secret...cant wait 4 xmas day..to tell me mum and grandparents and brother and skype my mother in law in spain....thats all for then and then hopefully announce it after 12 week scan to every1 else....thats the plan for now....supposed to be having my foils done in a few weeks but gonna haave to cancel...my hairdresser will be wondering why....she always does them 6-8 weeks and im so pushy about it lol so she is gonna find it starnge for me to cancel... lol well praattle on i will but must go and do something constructive.....i have sat at laptop for about 2 hours lol...

lots of hugs...nighty night...xxx


----------



## Misshopeful

Thanks Girliepinx. What you said makes sense and I have holded out from doing a test today. Your right I am crumbling, think I'm going mad!

Going to test tomorrow. Didn't have any cramps yesterday at all until about 11pm and they were only mild and lasted for about an hour. Nothing again today. (.)(.) still the same....

I'm so nervous about tomorrow. I just don't want to see a BFN even though I know I'm going to. Got tol try and find      today!

Love Joanne x  x  x


----------



## **girliepinx**

oh joanne your such a fighter babes....well done you....only today now...honestly...you will never be able to tell waht is going on and i honestly had no feeling if it had worked one way or the other....im really proud of you..the thought crossed my mind but never went any further than that....all i will say is i have not had much of symptoms but had nausea last night and still some this morn....thats all though...i really do hope you have your bfp you deserve...you have a fighting chance....it could be 2....who knows....what grade were your blasts....

hey everybody else who must be out and about or in work  


love xxxx


----------



## loeytom85

Girliepinx - that will be lovely getting the extra scans in work   

Well i know your all going to say i should have waited till tomorrow but I peed into a pot this morning and dipped the stick in, put it on the side and then wiped before getting up (obviously) and realised it was a waste of a test as a/f has arrived (1 day before OTD) this is so cruel!!!!!! So thats it for me then its over   !!! So got to decide when to do it again probably wait for a year, will have to see what d/p says when he gets home as i havent told him yet!!! Cos im not going through this again without him co-operating a bit more! 

Thanks everyone for your support through out this, i will pop on every one and then to check on everyone, good luck to everyone   

Louise x


----------



## **girliepinx**

Louise, im gutted for you, more than you can imagine, i have sent you a pm babes....please keep in touch...i think you and dh need to get together on this one...you have done so well and keep at it babe....he need to reaalise that he needs to get healthy too...but please dont put any blame on him cos its going to be hard enough as it is....

drinking, smoking and unhealthy lifestyle really does affect swimmers and caffeine....so he needs to sort himself out when the time is right...stay strong...you can work through it...he jus be resentful you had to go through treatment to have a baby...i know i was....my dh was more level headed than me but he was more ready than me....

you need some 'me' time...so make sure you do and make sure you let all those emotions out...im so so sorry for you...its so blinking unfair....totally gutted....


----------



## jamtastic

Hi everyone,

I joined this post sometime ago but did not keep up.  Sorry. 

I have just had my first FET this afternoon and had one blast put back and will be testing christmas eve. 

Loeytom85 - sorry to hear of your result.  i too had a negative on my first isci and waited a year and got a positive. So you must think positive and never give up. You have plently of time to try again. Lots of    .

To everyone else on the two week wait lots and lots of      .

Mand x


----------



## Bemba

Loey - So sorry for your BFN,   take care, take time out to look after yourself before you and DH decide what to do next.  Take care.

bemba


----------



## Bemba

Mishopeful - Good luck for tomorrow   

bemba


----------



## Sianny

Morning ladies,

Louise - I am so gutted for you babe I truly am. I can only imagine what you are thinking through hun. Make sure you and DH take some time out and spend it together without any cares or worries for a while before deciding what your next step will be. Thinking of you loads babe

Misshopeful - Good luck for today hun, been thinking about you all morning waiting to get into work to send you my best wishes. Hopefully you'll get teh result you deserve babe. Everything crossed for you babe xxx

Bemba - Hope you and bump are doing well chick

Mand88 - Welcome back hun, got absolutely everything crossed for you babe.    

Pinx - Thanks so much for all your help and advice babe it means so much hun it really does. I pray that everything goes smoothly for you chick, not long to find out about you beans now sweetie. I know what you mean with the scans I couldn't cope with all the waiting for a 12week scan, I'm bad enough waiting for the end of my mandatory year waiting for NHS to finish on 24th Feb that alone is driving me insane  

Juls - Hope you are doing well babe and getting into the festive spirit and chilling out with DH

AFM my lift to work was allowed to stay home from jury service today so I could finally spend a night with DH and needless to say we didn't mess around making up for lost time   sorry TMI I know but had to let you know after boring you with it all the other day.

To anyone I have missed I'm really sorry but HI to you all and hope everyone is well

Sian xxx


----------



## Misshopeful

BFN for us


----------



## loeytom85

misshopefull - thinking of you hun i know how hard this is, i hope your ok if you need anything at all please PM me, hope you manage to have another treatment next year and 2010 brings good news to us all.       

Sianny - glad you got time with d/h hope you kept him up all night   

Mand88 - good luck for xmas eve hope you get the best xmas pressie     

Redid my test as i was told too buy clinic and as i told them yesterday it was  a BFN theyve asked to go back for a follow up but i may leave it until after xmas until i sort my head out 

Girliepinx 7 days until scan will be thinking of you


----------



## jamtastic

Morning everyone  ,

Thanks sianny. Good luck for your forthcoming treatment in the spring.  

Misshopeful and Louise - Sorry to hear you news.  Do you remember the couple who where in the news not so long ago who conceived after their 15th attempt.  Well so there is hope for all of us.  Keep positive and lots of  .

Loeytom85 - thanks.

This may cheer some of you up.  I went in for my FET yesterday afternoon and of course you need to go in with a full bladder. So i drank loads of water and on the way from cardiff to swansea i was dying to pee, eventually i had to stop in McDonalds on Fabian Way.  All the toilets where full and so had to use the disabled toilet which was stinking of perfume...great i have now broken two of the most essential rules prior to an embryo transfer.  Luck wasnot on my side.  So i turn up at the clinic at lunchtime stinking of perfume and an empty bladder.  I quickly drank lots of water whilst waiting for Dr Thackare to have her lunch. The wait seemed like ages so could not hold on any longer and had to go for a pee.  S**T had to start again....so by the time i got into the threatre, my bladder was not full enough so had to leave and drink tea.  In the meantime Dr Thackare went to do consultation and i was now very ready for the transfer.  Lying down on the bed trying my best to not pee myself which seemed like ages............eventually Dr Thachare is ready and starts the procedure.....the embryologist ask me to confirm my name and date of birth ..........i was in such a hurry that i gave my full name, address, post code and date of birth and my DH and nurses thought it was funny.  I tell you i was very close to peeing myself during the transfer.  I was concentrating so hard not to that i did not even look at the screen to see the embryo being put back in.  So for all i know the embryo might not even be in me.  What a drama  .  thank god for my weak bladder.......NOT!!!!.  I felt like a right fool.  

Have any of you gone through a  similar experience?


love to all mand xx


----------



## Bemba

Mishopeful - Really sorry to hear about your BFN, like i said to Louise, take care of yourself and DH, it is a horrible horrible game this, try and take time out for yourselves of the newt few weeks and get stonrg for 2010, and most of all do not give up hope.  
Bemba


----------



## Misshopeful

Thanks for all the    

I'll be popping on now and again to check how you are all doing. 2010 will be the year for us all  

xxxxx


----------



## Sianny

Misshopeful I am so sorry for your   babe I truly am. Thinking of you and Loeytom and you DH's. I know it's been said before but please don;t let this put you off ladies. Have a nice relaxing Christmas enjoying plenty of Christmas "spirits"   and look forward to 2010 being the year of all years for all of us.

Thinking of everyone and hope you are all well

Sian xxx


----------



## Juls78

loeytom and miss hopeful-    , our time will come!! xxxxxxxx

mand88- i had exactly the same experience at et. ist time i was not full enough so had to go and drink more- so made sure i was full on 2nd et and then i was too full i had to go and 1/2 empty my bladder 3 times before mr m was ready ( i didn't know i could do that!!) and when i went in he said wow that is a full bladder!! i think i did pee a little    when he said all was clear to go, i jumped off the bed, left my slippers and dressing gown and ran, my bare   must heve been on show- i didn't care who was in the corridor!! 
sianny- not long to go now, maybe we will be cycling together!!
bemba - hope all is going well with you? had your next scan yet? any news on the infection?
girlipinx- not long to go till scan hunny- keep strong, it will all seem more real then. xx

Everyone else- HIYYYAAAA!!!! 

well as for me i have had the af from hell- i never have really heavy afs but this one was worse than last time with a chem preg, i'm sure!! but it is nearly over now. 1 week left in work and then hols yippee. I have arranged my follow up for after christmas, i think i will be stronger by then. 

julsxx


----------



## angharad71

hi- I start my first cycle in January in LWC- anyone else out there doing likewise? I'm not looking forward to the injections at all-any advice gratefully received.
Ax


----------



## **girliepinx**

welcome Angharad to the thread...it was my 1st cycle too in oct...so if there is anything you need let me know...did they say if your is a long or short protocol?  i dreaded all my injections and was rubbish doing it to myself the first time...i found pinching real hard if you got an inch or so to pinch really helped me....i found one side of my belly more sensitive than the other but it was not as bad as i imagined...i also found the down reg inj ok and the stim inj really stingy...but everyone is different babes...anything you need message me....

omg im so sorry for you misshopeful....jus like loey im gutted for you both...its blinking awful....i hope your both ok....i will be thinking of you and anything you need girlies let me know....yes make sure your strong before you have your follow ups...its hard enough coping with this as it is my friend went through it 5 times but she had so many odds against her on her last attempt she had a beautiful baby girl....so it can happen and i hope that 2010 is your year....take time for yourselves and your partners may cope different to you so if they r a bit insensitive jus remember its in mens nature....big hugs and lots of thoughts for you....im totally gutted.... 

hi juls you sound so much better hun...lucky you with only 1 more week in work...see...there some perks to your job!!!
hope your ok and hope the clinic appt after xmas goes well...will be thinking of you!!!  

mand88- you make me  what r you going to be like when your preg hun??  and what r you going to be like during this 2ww? i peed for the whole of wales...like 5-6 times a night but i did make sure i drank loads of water...i was really thirsty....mrs t is amazing....i love her...but you did break all the rules but they r there to be broken....i hope the 2ww goes well for you...i found the 1st week the hardest then after i realised that it was no good me being all precious i decided to think...oh well..if its meant to be it will!!  so good luck and please try not to symptom spot...it will make you worse...its easier said than done but anything you need please jus ask!!!

Sianny- you dirty girl... lol a night in with dh... isnt he a lucky guy  lots of    all you need is one   so happy bms.....stranger things have happened babes....  how you doing though? you ok? 

Bemba...hows that lil tinker ...kicking mummy to bits? hope all is ok...how long you got left now?

hi jennsi, swiss valley and sunny...hope you girls r ok??


apologies for missing any1 else out but i think i covered you  all.....


As for me...im sooo tired and working now til my day off on fri so will be preoccupied for the week of my scan.i can hardly beleive its so nearly here....no symptoms as such...tiredness and a slight bit of nausea but i am only 6w and 4d so early days....the weighing scales have come out girls again....they r great to keep me balanced....neg thoughts one side...pos thoughts the other...i dread to think what the real scales say...ha...if the scan goes well my mum will have the most amazing xmas pressie....and my grandparents too....thats when i plan to tell them....im not telling mum b4 cos i will have baby stuff 4 xmas...how selfish am i?? lol

but im still on   jus hope i dont fall off it with a bang..xxxx


----------



## ann69

Hi all,
I've been reading your thread for a while and thought I'd make the jump and join in.
I have just had FET at the LWC in Swansea.
We had a chemical pregnancy following our first IVF in September of this year and had one blastocyst left to freeze. It thawed and carried on developing beautifully, until of went back in me! My OTD is Tues but I caved in and tested yesterday and today and they were both BFN, It should have been positive by today at least as in theory today would be 15DPO. I'm so so gutted its unbelievable and am terrified that I'm never going to be able to have a baby.
x


----------



## jamtastic

Hi everyone,

Ann69 - I am sorry to hear you news. Lots of    .  Please try and keep positive....we must have think that it will happen. This is only your first cycle so the doctors say that at least give it three cycles. My huband and i went away when we had a BFN on our first cycle and found it help tremendously.  We also review our diet, i,e. organic, no red meat or alcohol  etc and i think it help get our first BFP a year later.  All the luck for the future xxxx

Girliepinx - congrats for your BFP........so very envious.   

I am rally surprise that i have found it a lot harder to cope this time around.  My emotions have been all over the place.  Feeling very negative.  Its probably because the last two cycles where fresh ones so you have to go through the drugs etc so you do feel changes in your body, but because this is my first FET and although i am taking pessaries, elleste and prednisolone i have not felt much change to my body and therefore doubting that I will get a BFP.  I just feels so different from last time when i had a BFP.  Anyway, only time will tell.

If it does not work I still have one more frostie waiting for me. 


love mand xx


----------



## **girliepinx**

hi girlies,

hi mand...cmon girl you never know it could be what your waiting for a bfp!! you never know...not every preg is the same...i dont actually feel preg at all...jus got a bit of tiredness and slight nausea but i used to get the nausea with my af anyway....

ann- retest in 48 hours..its so early that the hcg in urine may not detect and make sure its the 1st morning wee....after all if they have told you to test on tues...its only sat/sun so thats early....good luck babe...


----------



## Sianny

Hi girlies,

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while but been so busy. Finished Xmas shopping took nephew (1 on 27th) and Godson (16months) to see Santa today, been bouncing around on a bouncy castle like a fool but they loved it!!! (nearly killed me though but how I ever forgot how much fun it was is beyond me lol  )

Welcome Ann to our fab thread, so sorry to hear your news hun I really am    but like Mand said you have to stay   babe we all have. I'm starting my first IVf cycle Feb/March and this fabulous bunch of stars are so much help it's unreal. They are brilliant. Stick with it hun and dun forget 2010 is the year for us all!!!!

Girliepinx - How are things babe? I'm great thanks been really making up for lost time with DH lol (tmi I know) all starts again this week though but at least only Tues, weds and Thurs nights and wicked witch due Thurs so buggered then   Hope you and lil bean(s) are well babe. Not long now sweetie, bet you're getting so excited chick - I know I am for you xxxx

Loey and misshopeful - How are you both? Hope you are all chilling and keeping positive. Been thinking about you both and hope you are both well, dun stress about DH blokes deal with things in their own strange bizarre lil ways (I dun even think they know why half the time I swear) We are all here for you both xxxxxxxxxx

Juls - Glad to hear you're doing well babe. Not long now for you hols, bet you're well excited!! Get away forget your troubles and come back fresh and full of   and a new burst of energy for what lies ahead.  

Bemba - Hope you and bump are well babe and you're not being kicked senseless too much lol

Angharad - I'm in the same boat as you hun, starting my first treatment in Feb/March so really new to this. Didn't really know what I was letting myself into but am slowly getting into it and learning so much about all aspects of the different treatments. Everyone on here is brilliant babe.    being sent to you hun.

Sorry if I have missed anyone but love and hugs to you all

Sian xxxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

hi sianny, i think every1 is more excited than me...lol...im so sceptical and i am trying to keep level headed for whatever the scan may be!!! only 4 more sleeps....similar to you and your af babe....hope you have recovered from your eventful day...your tx will be here before you know it....i had a few accupuncture sessions before i started tx...i found it helped me loads...i started in aug and started tx in oct...im sure it helped me...i had sessions throughout tx and after too...im due another swn but havent managed to fit one in...gonna have to make time...xxx

hope loy and mhopeful- you ok girls? feeling any better or is that a stooopid question...thinking of you!!


how r you ann69?


----------



## ann69

Hiya,
Thanks for the welcome and support. I have not had any bleeding yet and OTD is tomorrow, but I'm sure its the incredibly high dose of gestone that is preventing AF from coming. I tested sat and sun which were 9 and 10DP5DT so I'm sure if it had worked it would have shown by then.
Anyway I'll test tomorrow and see then.
xx


----------



## **girliepinx**

hi ann- they say that implantation can take longer in some ladies up to 10 days... so if that is the case then the preg hormones would not have reached a level to be detected in urine...how come your testing sooo early....i tested 12 days past a 5 day transfer...which would have been 14 days past a day 3 transfer...and i still think that this is far too early...after all we would prob realise in a norm situation that af hadnt come and it would prob be 5 weeks by then which is a whole week of hcg in the wee....

jus so you know i tested on my otd and it was really faint...i also saved a wee from the night before at 2330 and then tested it with the other morning wee...bearing in mind i saved that one too...til half 4 after i finished work...lol...and that was even fainter!! i also tested a week later and it went darker quicker...so it really does prove that hcg in urine does take a while to get to a level that is detected...  also on another thread..a lady had a neg result but her hcg bloods said she was preg so testing early is not that beneficial....


good luck though...when did you clinic tell you to test?


----------



## Sianny

Hi girliepinx,

Well AF came yesterday 4days early again and the worst pain ever this time. I can barely sit up straight in work   Had to come in as only 2 people left on my team as one away on jury service  . DH was not happy with me at all seeing as I only had about 10 mins sleep and now after taking my Tarmadol for the pain have headache and dizziness to top it all off. Oh well looks as if will start on day1 in March now rather than Feb as my madatory yr waiting is on 24th Feb and my day in Feb is due around 8th   Oh well at least it's one down 2 to go and then on the 3rd will be starting hey

Love to everyone, thinking of you all ladies

Sian xx


----------



## ann69

girliepinx,
OTD was today which is 12DP5DT, and it was negative, though still no bleeding.
Spoke to Anne who said to retest tomorrow and then phone back if neg they'll probably stop the gestone tomorrow and then a bleed will probably come.


----------



## **girliepinx**

ann- oh babe...im sorry!! but you never know for tom...

sianny- march is good...at least its coming ...it will be here before you know it...if day 1 is march 1st your tx should start around day 21...i started on day 24 jus cos of the days etc....i was gutted it was 3 days later but hey ho...who cares...at least they started....xxx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have not been about for a bit.  

Mand - How are you doing?

Angharad - Welcome

Ann - Welcome to the thread, but sorry to hear that things are not looking good, fingures crossed for tomorrow, sending you lots of   it is such a horrible time.

Sianny - How annoying AF came early, but try not to get too down, you are only taling a matter of weeks, I know the wait can be so frustrating, but the most important things is to focuse on getting your body good and strong for your cycle.  I drank milk everyday though my last time, during stimulation and right up to transfer, apprently milk is great for helping produce good eggs, DH used to make me blueberry smoothies - very yummy.

Pinx - How are you going?  Good luck with the scan on Friday.

MisH, Jules and Loey - Hope you ladies are all ok.  



AFM - All is well, Cyw still kicking u a storm!!  Had my active birthing class last night, really useful.  Am stressing a bit about swine flu at the moment thoguh, I have avoided having the vaccine so far, but am really in two minds what to do, my first priority is protecting Cyw and with cases decreasing I am hoping I can get away without having the jab as I am worried about putting things into my system, have been keeping it as a temple as much as possible!!  Hoo hum!!

Bemba


----------



## **girliepinx**

Bemba-dont have something your not happy with...did you say you were having accupuncture...that will help your immune system....yes only 3 more sleeps till my scan...i jus hope something is in there to c...you never know how the body will behave!!! jus being cautious...

sianny...cant beleive af came early babe....but you time will be soon...

loey and hopeful- hope your ok girls...

ann- hope your ok too hun...

lots of


----------



## ann69

That clinic does my head in! I was told to test on tues when I had blasty but back, but when I came home from work yesterdya there was a letter from the clinic saying my OTD was today, I was told yesterdya to stop all meds and have a follow up tomorrow.
I'm goign to phone them in a bit, I'm sure she said because it was a blast you test 2 days earlier than the 14 days, she even wrote the date down on tose sheets they give after each appointment.
Anyway I tested again and it was negative anyway but thats no the point!


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ann,

So sorry for your negative, and the added confusion, it does not help when you are feeling to stressed to get confusing messages.  Sending you a big  .

bemba


----------



## jamtastic

Hi everyone,

How is everyone?

Bemba - I am fine, only 5 more sleeps before i can test.  I am so tempted to test earlier but must resist.  i feel alot better the last couple of days not so negative as if this one does not work i still got one in the freezer.  i dont feel pregnant.but you never know. 

Girliepinx - thank you for your support.  Must think for positive and since your post i have been.....well sort of  .  let us know how the scan.  Is it week 8 that you are having your scan.  if I am lucky enough to get a BFP i will be scanned on week6 because of the corneal ectopic i had last time.  I can not image how excited you must feel.  I would be sooooo excited.  

Ann69 - I had a blast put back twice now and the letter will say 14 days from ET but you can test two days earlier as it is two days more developed than a 3 day embryo.  Please try not to be too frustrated with the clinic.  Please try can direct you energy positively.  When you are you going to do next?  Are you having any more treatment?
Lots of    

love mand xx


----------



## **girliepinx**

hi girlies....

Had my scan today and im in total shock!!! was so nervous and was jus hoping i would see something and we did...2 heartbeats....omg its double trouble...i really did not think it would be twins...i have hardly any symptoms apart from the 8 times last night ...happy days...but had a lovely lie in....i keep chuckling then thinking omg...telling our family at xmas so i hope they will be as shocked as we were....

ann is so speedy in that clinic tho...we were in and out within 15 mins....didnt have time to think.....

hey mand- glad to hear your feeling much more positive...dont be tempted hun....try to be good!!! well my due date is now 8th aug i miscalculated....so im now only 6w and 5d instead of 7w and 3d...who cares..he he

hey ann- dont worry chick...the letter you had was like mine and its from the embryologist..they always count 14 days from transfer and clinic always count 12 days from a 5dt...but if you were having tx in cardiff then they jus go with 14 anyway.....thinking of you hun...xxx

bemba- hey there....hope baby bump is ok? 

bye girls im on


----------



## jamtastic

Hi girls,

Girliepinx - well done the idol scenario twins.....whoppee.  Are you sure that your due date is august 8th? Usually it is one month earlier for twins.  Have you tried doing the due calculator on this website? Actually who cares.  Your preggers and having two at that      .  Can you imagine if it is one boy and one girl...that would be soooo cool.

love to everyone else.

mand xx


----------



## loeytom85

Girliepinx - congratulations double trouble, great you havent had much morning sickness either! better start saving now then   good luck with everything  
Louise x


----------



## Sianny

Hey girlies,

Girliepinx - that amazing news babe I'm doubly chuffed for all 4 of you     It's brilliant news babe. Bet you are totally and utterly over the moon hun. What time were you in there yesterday? I had to go there for a scan yesterday to check my ovary as been having loads of pains. Was there around 12-12:15ish.

Bemba - how are you and bump doing babe? Hope all is well chick.

Ann - How are you doing babe, so sorry to hear of your negative babe I truly am. Hope you are not thinking of quitting though hun.   

MissH, Loey, Juls, Mand88 - How are you all? Hope you are all well and chilling out big time and being spolit rotten xxxx

AFM - Had to go and have a scan on my ovaries yesterday as been having really bad pains spesh on my left one. Unusual as normally get pains between days 15-20 so to have them between days 2-6 and still feeling pains now was a bizarre to say the least. Mr M said I had to go straight up and have a scan just in case to rule anything out now before we started treatment and found something then and had have a wasted attempt. Well thankfully Ann said everything looked fine but she's booked me in for an extra appointment on 7th Jan with Dr T to see what she thinks   everything will be fine and we can still go ahead ordering our meds in Jan and starting everything in March.

Love and festive kisses and hugs to you all

Sian xxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

hi girls,

mand- yes due date is 8th aug by clinic  but 3rd by ec and the calender on here and although twins do often come early you stll have a due date of 40 weeks preg...as these lil babies may decide to come as early as 6 weeks early...i jus want to get as far as possible and hope  to go to term....it will be costly...and fab to have one of each but we dont mind and wont find out...we feel so lucky...and hope everyone else will be too.....cant wait to tell my mum and grandparents on xmas day....it will be a shocker!!!

sianny- i wasnt there til half one hun so we must have missed each other...that would have been weird if we had been there at the same time..we would have been able to put names to faces...glad all looked ok....how exciting...ordering your meds and march will be here swn, but not swn enough..eh?  jus keep healthy and happy and take time for yourself...i think it healped me ...xx

oh loey, i been wondering how you are babe, r you ok? how r you feeling? thank you so much and im jus grateful that this is our time...and yours will be too....keep healthy and take care of yourself....thinking of you and hoping things r getting easier...xxx

how is juls, and miss hopeful?


----------



## jamtastic

Hi everyone, 

Just like to say i have taken the test just now and it is BFP!!!! Shocked and nervous.  

mand xx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Congrats mand.....well done you!!! xxx


----------



## loeytom85

mand8 - congratulations hun well done, hope you have a fab xmas although youve already had your present   

Girliepinx - yeah not too bad still really hard cos obviously it still annoys me that i should be pregnant now but hey **** happens all the time you just have to deal with it, and im dealing with it by getting very drunk which helps! Got my follow up in april have decided if we can have the 2nd nhs go in april then we will go ahead and try if not we will need to start saveing and wont be until 2012 so see what they say i suppose! 
Love and hugs to all   
Louise


----------



## **girliepinx**

hi loey- keep your spirits up hun....in both the sense!! good luck for your appointment and yes life is poop...keep trying as you never know...it could still happen...weird things have happened...he needs to sort himself tho...get vits down him as it will all help in the long run...sperm can change on a few monthly basis...dh never really got better but i do think it made them stronger... jus enjoy xmas and new year and april will be here before you know it...its so unfair espec when you see so many preg people and freinds keep saying they r too...it hurts so much but i used to think that its their time...and mine hadnt happened yet!!

keep healthy and happy ...under the circumstances i think it will take time and hope to hear some news from you aagin...

we were so scared cos we could never afford to do it privately so i feeel blessed its happened on our 1st go...and we hav 4 frosties too...good luck babe and will be thinking of you...xxx


----------



## loeytom85

Girliepinx - yeah i know how you feel thats what worried me about paying for it! but will just have to save! Have told d/p im not doing it again unless i have him totally dedicated! so will see what they say about treatment in april if so we will have serious healthy eating no drinking and excercise up until then but if its not happening until 2012 think it will make him realise a bit more if were paying for it! Ive still got to understand though that we are 24, even if he may act like hes 18! yes defo hard when you hear people are preganant especially when they werent even trying! or you hear them having an abortion cos they dont want it!!! Gonna ask Mr M at follow up is there much point in takeing the vitamins for him as he gags all the time when he takes though so it can understand why he hates takeing them! Wont know anymore until january i suppose! 
Louise x


----------



## Bemba

Wow Ladies,

sorry for being AWOL - Am loving this good news though!!

*Pinx* - Well done on the double trouble!! You look after yourself now as you will be feeling doubly zapped soon, so, so pleased for you. Ann from the Clinic is great, she really has been my rock all the way though she is so strong and positive and took no nonsense from me.

*Mand* - Congrats on your   so pleased for you, try not to stress I did not feel pregant till morning sickness kicked in which was around week 6 for me.

Loey - I feel for you, and know where you are coming from, people who drop pregant a a drop of a hat really get on my wick too, it is so hard when you are in our shoes and they can be so flippent!! As pinx says you never know so keep trying while you are waiting for follow up appointment, sperm levels do change, my DH and I had acupuncture and it really helped DH count, it did however still take Mr M's magic but a healthy lifestlye can make all the difference. I know if must drive you crazy but maybe your d/p is hidding feelings of guilt or loss of ego, it can really affect some men, not that that really helps us but it could be an issue. Look after yourself and each other, and most of all enjoy Christmas!!

Sainny - So pleased all is ok, good luck with your next appointment.

AFM - All well, Cyw still bumping about in there, am 32+ weeks now, think time will start flying by once we get to the other side of Christmas.

Has anyone heard from Sunny? She must be really to go by now?

Bemba


----------



## sunnysideup

Hay girls sorry haven't been on here but have been crazy

Had weekly scan at 38 weeks has pre clamsia got sent in for induction at singleton on Wednesday last week been in there 
for 4 days on the prostin tablets trying to make the pregnancy come faster but nothing so sunday they broke my water 
and carried on with the induction everything was going  good but baby got stressed after me having to have an epidural 
for the pain of the contractions brought on from the drip (I'm tellingyou ladies absolutely horrendous pains) apparently when you
get induced the contaction pains are much worse as your body isn't prepared for the pain. 
Baby's heart beat then kept dropping as i was being monitored and then i started to freak out as it all didn't feel right I know my
baby i had carried her for 9 months so i demanded a emergency c section which they were a bit reluctant to do bit i cried and 
screamed and demanded one asap 1 hour later our little girl was born weighing in at 6lb 3 oz and absolutely perfect in every way.

And it turned out that our little girl was distressed as the umbilical cord was wrapped around her neck twice so she would never
of come out vaginally and they would of had to do a panic emergency c section instead of the organised one which i pushed for
So ladies please please please if things don't feel right though any part of your pregnancy make sure you speak out cause your
little bumps Carnot.  

I dint want to think of what would of happened if i hadn't of said anything 

good luck to you all 

and thanks bempa for asking after me  

wishing you luck for now ant the future 

merry Christmas and a happy lucky new year


----------



## loeytom85

Bemba - www not long now hope it all goes well and you enjoy your last peacefull xmas. Good luck Yeah it is hard as he wont talk at all and not willing to do acupuncture either! But will keep trying, defo a test for the realtionship!! 

Sunnyside - CONGRATULATIONS thats amazing news an early xmas present well done, sorry it was so hard for you    but youve got a special little girl now and gonna get all your family in a panic now over last minute xmas presents they need to get   

Hope everyone else is ok 

Love and  
Louise x


----------



## **girliepinx**

congrats sunnyside--excellent news...what a fab xmas pressie...xxx

bemba---not long now babes....

loey---try accup babes even if its for yourself...im sure it helped me get my bun ready for these babies...i had an almighty bleed before i started stims and my accup made it so i would....tmi i know but jus saying....and as for him well men r younger than us so give him time....it will be a testing time but good luck all the same....xxx


----------



## Bemba

Sunny -   congratulations  so pleased for you, but sorry that the birth sounded like such a total nightmare.  What is her name?  

We are going to sort out birth plan out over the Christmas hols, but I think my plan is basically to go with the flow start from the bottom and work my way up depending on what I need and how I feel, and if it is a c section then so be it.  My friend was also induced a few weeks back and said it hurts like hell, she was at the point of asking for an epidural but it was to late so she had to push on through.  Could they not see the cord was wrapped round her neck at the scan, or did it happen afterwards?

Enjoy your first Christmas together.

Bemba


----------



## sunnysideup

hi bemba when they cut me open the doctor said then that it was wrapped around her neck bless.... we are very proud
and can't believe that this day has finally come her name is Payton  and the most adorable content baby i have to pinch 
myself I find myself saying to her come to auntie SAM.... when I'm her mum !!!! thats how in Miss belief i am that i am now
a mum 

good luck again everyone


----------



## jamtastic

Hi girlies,

thank you to everyone for your congrats.

i have got my first scan on 8th January after stressing out on Mary at the Cardiff clinic as the original appointment was for 14 January> I got them to move it closer because of what happened last time.  having said if the exact same thing happens again it will be all over by then first scan date anyway.  Must stop these negative thoughts and enjoy being preggers. 

Sianny - i am fine thank you apart from being quite anxious about having another cornual ectopic.  I was 5.5 weeks last time when i needed surgery to stop the internal bleeding.  I am having my bloods test every other day (except for the Christmas period) to see if my HGC levels double.  It could not possibly happen again    .  I suppose i should try and enjoy it.  How are you?  Good luck for your appointment on 7th January.  I am sure you will be fine.  

Sunnysideup - well done..i bet you cuddling, starring, smelling, kissing the baby to death!!! Well i would be  .


lots of love to everyone else that i may have missed out. 


Mand xxx


----------



## jamtastic

Hi again, 

iam going to post to see if my ticker works.
If it does nto please can someone helpme . 

mand xx


----------



## Bemba

Sunny - Payton is a lovely name, and yes you are a mum - how cool is that!!  Have a lovely Christmas and if you can please do keep dropping via the board from time to time, I would love some updates.  Do you live in Swansea?  I think it would be lovely if we could all meet up some time in the new year with our babies / pregancies at various stages and share some stories, if anyone else is up for that?


Happy Christmas too you all



Bemba


----------



## sunnysideup

merry Christmas ladies

yes bemba am def up for meeting up and i will look back on here from time to time to see how everyone is doing.... will be trying again NOW in a few months as we have 2 frosties waiting for us ... so as soon as Dr Madvises us on when we can go aheadwith the treatmet we will be....obviously with the open mind that our Little girl is a miracle and chances we wont be as lucky next time but we have to try i promised my little frosties that mummy would be back asap

yes i live in mumbles swansea so let me know if you  meet at would be great to have someone to talk to about whole situation as the only people that know are my parents and my partnersparents

hope you all have great new year


----------



## jamtastic

Hi everyone, 

I hope you all had a great christmas.........it always comes and goes sooo fast.  All that fuss for just one day!

I am posting because i think i have some bad news.  Despite having a HGC test last monday 21st December and again last wednesday 23rd December with readings of 231 and 605 respectively.  i went to have my third blood  blood test today.  Travelled to my parents house and whilst on the phone to my GP who gave me the reading of 605 (which is good news) i feel a trickle in my pants.  I take a look and see bright red blood. OMG i can not be having a miscarriage or even worst another ectopic.  no one has such bad luck.  I call the clinic and Helen tells me to up my pessaries to three a day and do another pregnancy test tommorrow.  I can not wait until to tommorrow.  Are they serious.  they promised me that before i embark on my FET if i get a BFP that they would monitor me closely because i had a cornual ectopic and nearly died last time.  they have p****d me off by say that there is no point in doing the blood test as no one is in the clinic over christmas, i accept this very reluctantly and ask my GP to help me which she very kindly does.  

The bleeding is still ongoing and things do not look promising. i just hope that the little one pulls through but i think the odds are against him.  I feel so gutted. 

My GP has arrange me to attend the early pregnancy unit in the Heath tommorrow for a scan.  They still remember me from last time!!!

I am also waiting for my third blood test results( which should be available Tommorrow morning).....which i suspect would have dropped.  

I feel so down. 

I hope everyone is OK and     my little one hangs on in there.  


Manda  xx

Sorry for the rant but i just need to get it out of my system.


----------



## **girliepinx**

oh mand, i really feel for you babe....take care and let us know how you get on tomorrow...xxx


----------



## jamtastic

Hi girls,

Girliepinx - Thank you xxx

Just to let you know that i have just returned home after the scan. 

The consultant at the Heath said things are looking ok...that many girls bleed and it is very common.

The scan revealed two sacs, one empty and the other looks good.  The consultant thinks that the empty one is probably some blood from the bleeding. It can only be one sac as I had only one blast put back in. 

So fingers crossed.....i am still waiting for my third HGC reading from my GP and i need to return to the heath for my fourth HGC blood test tommorrow morning at 9am.  

Please be strong little one.  

love Manda


----------



## Bemba

Hi Mand

Sounds like you are having a real run of it at the moment, hang in there, if the scan showed a sac that is excellent news, I know loads of people who bleed, some for a good few weeks, some in the first tri and some in the 2nd tri, I have afreidn who bleed during most of her pregancy and her little lad is about 8/9 months now so keep sending that little beanie lots of positive thoughts  .

Take care and a big  

Bemba


----------



## jamtastic

Hi everyone, 

Bemda - thank you for you support but i am afraid this is the end of the road for my little one.  Just has the results back my hgc has dropped from 3972 to 1726 over the last two days. So it is a failing pregnancy.  So just have to wait for my period to come.  

I wish everyone luck and lots positive thoughts for everyone.

love mandx


----------



## Bemba

Mand,

So, so sorry to hear your news, I know nothing I can say will help so just sending you a   please do not stop the drugs yet unless someone medical tells you too, even call Mr M on the emergancy line and tell them before you do anything.

Take care of yourself, and sending you hope and luck for 2010.

Bemba


----------



## muminthemaking

Dont stop the meds yet, its possible the blast divided into two and the empty sac was the second twin, do as Bemba said and call the emrgency line. Good luck x


----------



## jamtastic

hi,

Bemba and auntie-kerry -Thank youfor you support. I did speak to Mr M on the emergency line and he said that if they have diagnosed you with a failing pregnancy then i should stop taking the drugs.  Which i have done.  

I have got one frostie left so i just want the bleed to come (which should happen in the next couple of days) and start my next treatment.

I will however ask them to test me to see if iam Rhesus negative.

Happy new year and lots of love to everyone

love mand xxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hi mand

im so sorry to hear your news...they should have done your blood group before they started treatment...im sure they did mine....they dont routinely give anti d if your rhesus neg under 12-14 weeks..but please do check on this....

also,, were you on aspirin? as people who have had miscarriages are sometimes commenced on aspirin or the injection form clexane to thin their blood...good luck hun and will be thinking of you...xxx


----------



## ann69

Mand - I am sorry to hear your news.

They didn't check my blood group. I don't know why they would need to as someone has already pointed out the whole rhesus isn't really an issue unless you are passed about 12 weeks.


----------



## jamtastic

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your support girls.

Ann69 - i will have to ask, i dont know much about it. How are you. 

Girlpinx - good question Mr M asked me if i was aspirin - i have to ask in my follow up appointment .

As i am still waiting for my period, I have been thinking because there were two sacs which showed up on the scan and one was empty.  Could it possibly be a vanishing twin which would explain the fall in my HCG levels?  I only had one blast put back and could i have carried identical twins?  I think this is very wishful thinking. only time will tell.

love mand


----------



## Sianny

Happy New Year ladies,

Sorry haven't been on here for a while but Xmas and New Year are the worst times ever for me. Xmas Eve should have been my Gransha's bday, and 4yrs ago on Xmas day my nan passed away plus this year it has been 6months since my sis in law gave birth to her sleeping angel who sadly passed due to strep B. So glad to got rid of the worst year of my life ever (apart from getting married)

That's enough of me ranting and depressing everyone.

How is everyone doing?

Mand I am so sorry to hear of your news chick I really am hun. Life can be so cruel and evil at times it really can. Thinking of you so much hun xx

Girliepinx - How are things going babe? Hope you and beans are doing well chick xxxx

Bemba - not long now hun. How are you feeling babe, hope all goes well for you sweetie xxx

Sunny - So glad lil Payton is safe and well in your arms hun. Sorry it wasn't the easiest of births chick but like you said you knew something was wrong as you had been carrying your lil precious bundle for 9months. Enjoy every moment hun.

To everyone else - How are we all? Hope you have all had a great xmas and new year and look forward to things to come.

AFM - Have my follow up from my scan on 7th to dicsuss what could be going on with my ovaries and to find out if they will be a problem when it comes to the injections in March. Fingers crossed Dr T will say everything is fine to carry on as I feel that 2010 is the year of all years for me. Lets face it after the ****e of last year things can only get better - surely

Big    and lots of      for everyone

Sian xxxxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hi sianny- hope 2010 is a better year for you, you certainly been through loads hun....jus a tip my friend told me the other day she had a scan on her ovaries and the only thing that had changed was me doing reflexology on her feet...her left ovary is normall blocked...so im jus channelling my knowledge...good luck for the 7th...mrs t is lovely and will be straight with you...

mand- you never know but i hope all is ok but it is a dramatic drop in hcg so keep balanced...its very hard but i got these weighing scales going on...a few pos thoughts then a few neg thoughts...and that how i stop myself from going loopy....thinking of you...

ann- hope your ok hun...havent seen you for ages on here...


loey and miss hopeful...thinikg of you 2 too....xxx


----------



## Sianny

Hey girliepinx,

Yeah had quite a ****e year in 2009 but looking forward to this year now coz lets face it, it can't get much worse.
Thanks for all your support hun it truly does mean the World. I love Dr T she always makes me laugh bless her. Fingers crossed that she will be happy with my ovaries Thursday and will tell me that they won't be too much of a problem when I start treatment. Couldn't bear it if they were gonna cause a problem and we couldn't go ahead.

Hope all is well with you and your precious lil beans hun. Has it finally sunk in yet? How were your families when you told them at xmas? I bet they were over the moon.

I wish you all the luck in the World for a happy and healthy pregnancy and birth hun

Sian xxx

P.S Hi to everyone else on the thread hope you are all well xxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hi Sianny,

i so hope they say all is ok for you...i will   and send   vibes your way....im under mr m but mrs t did my transfer and collection...i gave her a huge cwtch on egg transfer day...jus felt i had too....she is so little...i towered over her and im not that tall lol  ...  

i think its sunk in a bit...my mum and grandparents cried when i told them... then i rang my bro and he cried....then my cousin cried...the only person who didnt cry was my mother in law and we been calling her a hard b**ch since  lol i jus think she was shocked....she is over the moon....i norm tell her everything so i think she was stunned  

havin another scan tom cos its 2...funny im not calling them twins yet...im calling them babies...i think its cos they r not identical...i really will be praying for you hun...every1 deserves a chance in life and i hope you will be joining me swn in 2010....

keep us updated...xxx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Just popping on to say Happy New Year to you all.  Computer on the blink at home, hope to have it all set up again soon so will be back on then.

Bemba


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hi Bemba...happy new year too...xxx


----------



## swissvalleygirl

Hi everybody,


Sorry, sorry, sorry I haven't been on for so long. I'm not very good at the whole email and keeping on top of the thread thing, so apologies again.

Thanks to everybody who has been asking about me. Mands I'm so sorry for your loss, it's a cruel game that just goes on as long as you can take it unfortuanately. 

I am ok tho, we had our 12 wk scan just before xmas on 21st and clinic thought we were 11 wks 2 days but we were 11wks 5 days so xmas was really exciting. We are 14 wks ths Weds nw and feeling well apart from nausea. I've felt sick 24/7 since 4 wks and thought it would pass but it's still hanging around - but never mind, it's a very small price to pay for being this blessed. On the up side I have got boobs for the first time in 32 years - they are fab!!! I told everybody in school (where I work) today which nw feels like a huge weight off my shoulders because for the first time since finding out I am actually starting to feel really happy. It's been making me feel down having to hide it and not share with friends but feeling much better nw.

I'm from Llanelli by the way - don't think i've ever mentioned that. It would be really nice to meet up with some of you other girlies from the site?? Anybody up for it, let me knw, )

Gonna sign off nw, absolutely knackered - first day back at work today and it's knocked the stuffing out of me.....

Speak to you all soon,

Lots of love to you all,
Claire
XxXx


----------



## jamtastic

Hi everyone and a very happy new year.

Thank you everyone for your support.

I thought i as well let you know that it is not a forgone conclusion.  Since i last posted i did one of those clearblue conception indicators on sunday (as m/c hadnot happened yet) and it told me that i was 3+ weeks which means that i am 6 weeks!?!?.  Very confused as my HCG should have dropped my now and i was expecting it to be -ve or showing 1+ weeks.  So on monday i phoned Dr T told her what has happened and i had a scan done that day.  It should a sac but they could not see much else.  They said that it was too early to tell and that they did not scan girls until the end of the six weeks.  So i now need to wait until next monday and do a pregnancy test and if it is still +ve then i need to be re-scanned next tuesday.  oh the funny thing is i have been feeling a bit nauseous and tender boobs but no throughout the day - am i hallucinating? Don't get me wrong I am very much expecting to m/c but feel a slight twinge of hope that the baby is OK.

Swissvalleygirl - congratulations x

Sian - fingers and toes crossed for you this year and for everyone out there trying.

love mand x


----------



## **girliepinx**

hi mand,

i think its diffficult to say but jus wait to monday...which is ages but it is likely to be positive as hcg can stay in your body for a while but the scan can only tell you whether its on going or not...heartbeats are norm seen at end of 6 weeks cos some take longer to develop that others some only scan at 7 weeks....good luck and i   its all ok...xxxx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Mand,

Really feel for you, what a nightmare, just try and hang in there till next week to get a clear idea of what is going on, as pinx says HCG can stay in your system for a bit, but also these beanies can be real little fighters, one of the girls on my trimester thread was told things were not developing early on, but all was well and she is due in the next few months.  So hang on in there and sending you lots of   for  Monday.  

Bemba


----------



## sunnysideup

hay mandd
just a quick as iv just come out of hospital with payton she has had bronchiolitis and we've been in Morriston hospital for 4 days
what a stressful time but she is on the mend thank god....  exactly the same thing happened to me with my blood levels and only sac at 6 weeks by levels just kept dropping i carried on with the medication in the hope that it was wrong and look at me now a mummy so don't give up think positive
hi bemba hope you had nice Christmas and new year
hi to everyone else


----------



## Bemba

Hi

Sunny - Glad Payton is on the mead, what a worrying time for you.  I am fine, been trying to sort out nursery furniture today, what a nightmare, we seem to be going round in circles!!

Mand - Hope you are holding out, try to keep positive and   for monday.

Bemba


----------



## Sianny

Hey ladies,

Sorry haven't been on for a while been all hectic.

Well saw Mrs T on 7th and after she looked at the scans of my ovaries and a few other bits and bobs she came to the conclusion that they won't cause any problem with the treatment - PHEW. Cannot tell you how much of a relief that was to hear. Me and DH are more excited than ever now.

So plan for us now is call them 22nd Feb to order meds, finger AF will behave from now on and day 1 in March will be on 8th, then call them go down and be shown about injections   don't do well with injections at the best of times then we get everything started and hopefully as on SP collection should be around 21st 22nd March. Cannot even begin to describe the different emotions and feelings I have now. Absolutely all over the place. Can't believe that after 8yrs of problems (since that first damn near fatal burst cyst and infection) we are now weeks (sounds less than months ha ha) away from getting everything underway.

Girliepinx - Hope all is well chick. Big hus and kisses to your lil beans

Bemba - How are things going hun? Hope cyw is well babe

Everyone else - sorry if I have missed you but hope you are all well

Love to you all
Sian xxxxx


----------



## jamtastic

Hi everyone, 

How are you all? Coping with the snow?

Bemba, Girliepinx and Sunnysideup - I am so pleased that you are here to support me.  Big Thank you. Just a quick up date i have done two pregnancy test, one Saturday which show 3+ weeks (clearblue indicator) and one this morning which also showed the same result.  So i now got to make an appointment for a rescan for tomorrow.  Fingers crossed. 

Bemba - If am lucky enough i would love to be doing what you are doing.  i have got a spare room which suppose to be the nursery and i have decorated it since we moved in four years ago.  Hopefully i will be able to do it soon. 

Sunnysideup - I hope your little girl is on the mend now. 

lots of love 

Mand x


----------



## Bemba

Mand,

Sending you loads of luck for tomorrow,    , let us know how you go.

Bemba


----------



## sunnysideup

GOOD LUCK MAND FOR TOMORROW I KNOW ITS GONNA BE GOOD NEWS

AND THANK LITTLE PAYTON IS DOING GREAT


----------



## Sianny

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW MAND HAVE ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU CHICK XXXXXX


----------



## jamtastic

hi everyone,

Thank you all for your support.

I had the scan and as expected Mrs T gave the same diagnosis as the early pregnancy unit - failing pregnancy.  the sac is no longer there, just an abnormal blob on the screen.  So i now have to wait for my period.  I am relieved (obviously woudl have loved to have seen a heartbeat) and can now move on.  My DH brought me some lovely high heeled boots for christmas which i can now wear.  

I am now going to search for a holiday.

Love to all and again thank you for all your suppport.

Lots of   s

mand x


----------



## **girliepinx**

oh mand, so sorry 4 you hun you sound real positive considering the circumstances...take time for yourself and enjoy that holiday...thinking of you...xxx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Mand,

So sorry, but at least you know now and can plan that holiday.  Enjoy those boots as next time will be yourt time and you will be in flat shoes for 9 months!!

Bemba


----------



## Bemba

Morning Ladies,

Things seem pretty quite here at the moment, how is everyone doing?

*Pinx* - How are you feeling, hope all is going well, you must be nearly 12 weeks by now?

*Sianny* - I am not surprised your emotions are everywhere, but do not worry you will be on the roller cloaster soon, I was a right baby about injections before I started, they are not too bad promise, I found that it hurt less if i was positive about injecting and didnot hesitate, DH did a lot of them for me which also helped.

*Swissvalley * - How are you going, has the sickness subsided, I feel for you!!

AFM - I am fine, Cyw is really stretching my belly to the limits these days, stretch marks have been getting quite itchy and tender + my pelvis seems to ache most of the time. Am 36 weeks, so guess it is just a waiting game!!

hugs to all

Bemba


----------



## Juls78

hiya ladies, sorry i have been awol for a month but needed some time to get back to normal if you now what i mean. 

Mand i am so sorry that you had to go through all that, i toyally understand as i went through similar last summer.
bemba- you are nearly there, ready to pop i expect! so close. enjoy every minute xx
swiss valley - i am a teacher in llanelli -  live in ammanford though. Good luck for the tx time will fly by now!

hiya girlipinx and sunnysideup!!!

well we had our follow up on thursday, a bit late but at least christmas is out of the way. Mr M has broken his leg so mrs t is dealing with us at the moment- think she is going to be rushed off her feet! We are going to have some sort of procedure next week to view the lining of the uterus to see if anything could be hindering implantation, if that picks up anything then we will have to pay private for a hysteroscopy. If all looks ok then our next step will be a medicated fet. We have 1 lonely little blast in the freezer waiting to come home, i just hope it survives the defrosting so i can give it a chance. I am not feeling very positive about this but we may as well try it as it is there and then wait for april to have the next fresh go on the nhs. if i paid for another fresh go 1st then i would be inelligable for the nhs go as i would have had 3 fresh goes. but i have been told i need to get my bmi down!! i got to bmi for june but with the txs, it has quickly gone back up so have at least a stone to lose for may.

ok i have gone on enough so good luck everyone, 

juls xx


----------



## angharad71

Hi Everyone,

We're going for ET on Monday- three eggs have fertilised out of six. What do people suggest for the two week wait? Lying down for a fortnight or just carrying on? And any suggestions about supplements/ special things to eat?

Any suggestions welcome

Ax


----------



## Purple pod

Hi there - reposting this as invited over by Bemba (thank you).

I've been referred to LWC Swansea. Waiting now to be called back for 1st stage blood tests etc prob in April, ready for NHS IVF later in the year. 

We were told we could also try IUI but this would be private as already done 3 IUI at Bridgend last year. I am considering this option now as had BFP last January - miscarried at 6 weeks so I know that I can get pregnant at least!!

I'm 35 so really want to get cracking with the treatment.

Just wondering what you all think of the treatment at LWC and the success rates for IUI (for my age its 21%).

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Angharad - congrates on 3 fertilised eggs, my firsat two week wait I stayed home and took a week off work, it drove me round the bend - I was very anxious and it did my head in to be honest.  This time round I took 2/3 days off then went back to work to keep my mind occupied.  I would say do what you feel is right, if you do a job where you are on your feet it might be good torest up, if like me you sit on your bum at a computer you might find being at work better.  Most important thing is to look after yourself and not over do it.  I ate brazil nuts as apparently they can help, not sure if they did or not, but i would just suggest a good healthy diet, with lots of water and rest, do not make home your prison but do not rush about like a nutter either!! 

Juls - So nice to hear from you again, pleased you had a good follow up meeting and have a plan of action, I hope all looks clear and you can move onto a FET.  

Louy - Pleased you have joined us, we are a small but friendly group.  I have found the LWC brill, they are very friendly and professional and Ann really has been my rock thoughout the whole process.  I have not had IUI just IVF ICSI for us so can not help on that front, but like you i am 35 so know where you are coming from.  My top tip would be to drink lots of milk when you are growing those little eggs, I used to have a pint milk shake every day during stimulation, used to add blue berries for taste.  Apparently that is what they are advised to do at the ARGC in London, as it is thought to help produce good eggs.

AFM - Feeling very tied and stretched these days, am proud of myself as I made it till 9.00 in the evening at a wedding over the weekend!!

Hi to everyone else.

Bemba


----------



## Purple pod

Thanks Bemba.

Did you drink full fat milk or semi-skimmed?

Whilst waiting for the start of IVF tests etc, I am using Gonal-f injections, day 2-10/12 depending on scan results, then ovitrelle to release egg and intercourse every other day.
I will try the milk as I really enjoy it anyway - have lots with my cereal.

Have also read little bits about cough medicines helping with mucus, just wondering if anyone has any info/comments on this?

Thanks.


----------



## Bemba

Hi loey,

I used to have 1 pint of full fat milk as a milk shake.  Did not try cough medicines, but i did eat braxil nuts, only a few a day, but they are ment to be good for you, then just kept a really healthy diet with lots of fish and veg, they advise you to eat fish twice a week during pregnacy anyway as it is good for you and the baby.  I tried to get everything from my food rather than supliments, other than the folic acid via mum to be multi vits.

we did the Gognal F too for stimming.

Good luck with it all and keep us posted.

Hi to everyone else, you are all pretty quite at the moment!!

Bemba


----------



## ann69

Hi everyone.

Juls - just wanted to say, we only had one lonely blast in the freezer too, but it survived the thaw, although the cycle ended with a BFN. Our blast was only a 2bb too so not best quality, but it survived, so they do make it and it only takes one.

Thats interesting about the milk - I don't have dairy at the advice of my acupuncturist so will have to discuss that before my next cycle.

Angharad - congrats on the 3 embies. Are they going to try for vlasts or have day 3's put back? I had the 2ww off work and spent most of the time chilling out. Did go out and about a bit but generally took it easy.

Has anyone heard what the funding situation is going to be come April. Is there any sort of waiting list or criteria been set about it. Time is going by and I'm having some extra blood tests done so I reckon it'll be almost April by the time we're ready so don't want to self fund if we may be eligible for another go!


----------



## Juls78

Thanks for that ann- all we can do is hope and try to look after ourselves the best we can. I hae een told to avoid dairy too by m reflexologist. I have done that for 2 cycles now with no baby so will try the advice given by these ladies this time. I also had no   while stimming or through 2ww so will be trying a different tact with that too this time!!  

As for the new funding, according to dr T, it is coming into force in april though they have not received any paperwork as yet. she said that the rules etc should stay the same, just 1 extra full tx. Bmi less than 30, 3 or more tx's and you don't qualify which is why we are using our frostie in the meantime. 

Bemba - you are doing sooo well, not long to go! i am on here everyday just in case. My friend is due next week and has been feeling ready to pop for 3 weeks.  thinking of you hunny!!

Hello to everyone else!! xx


----------



## kara76

ladies if anyone asked me to present any questions to the minister , i have just posted the answers here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217339.45


----------



## swissvalleygirl

Hiya to evrybody,

Bemba - Nearly there, you must be so excited. Sickness has almost completely passed now. Just gone 16 weeks and it's finally starting to sink in - OMG I'm having a baby, Lol!! X

Mand - So sorry sweetie - your very strong. Enjoy your new boots and lovely holiday. I thought it would never happen either and it still doesn't feel real but I am a fighter too.

Juls - Hi sweetie, I work in Lakefield, how about you? Living in Llanelli aswell so nice and close to school but not too close!!

Love to you all,
Xxxxx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

To drink milk or not to drink milk that is the question.  We were told by our acupuntureist to reduce dairy intake when we first started seeing her, very hard to two so die hard cheese fanatics!!  However with the milk I had been told by friends who went to ARGC (the famous clinic in London) that that was what they were told to do.  I figured that there was no harm in giving it a go, I can not be sure if it made any difference, we had more follies then first time but less eggs and fertisilation and egg quaility rates were similar, but saying that I would defo do it again.  It is hard as chinese medcine is generally anti dariy and western thoughts are quite pro dairy due to the protin and calcium, I guess it is just two different schools of thought,  I told Mr M what I was doing and he was quite happy.

Hope you are all well, I still have itchy stretch marks, and we are still decorating like crazy and need to a check as I and totally lost asd to what we do and do not have!!  People keep telling me to pack my hospital bag, so think i had better get on with a ckecklist this weekend!!   

Bemba


----------



## JennSi

Louy said:


> Hi there - reposting this as invited over by Bemba (thank you).
> 
> I've been referred to LWC Swansea. Waiting now to be called back for 1st stage blood tests etc prob in April, ready for NHS IVF later in the year.
> 
> We were told we could also try IUI but this would be private as already done 3 IUI at Bridgend last year. I am considering this option now as had BFP last January - miscarried at 6 weeks so I know that I can get pregnant at least!!
> 
> I'm 35, 36 in March so really want to get cracking with the treatment.
> 
> Just wondering what you all think of the treatment at LWC and the success rates for IUI (for my age its 21%).
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Louy


Hi Louy (and everyone else!)

We've had really good experiences with LWC -- Ann and Liz are absolutely brilliant. We started with IUI but both ended in BFN. We converted our last IUI cycle to IVF in November (another BFN). We are paying for treatment ourselves, so in retrospect, we wish we'd not spent the money on IUIs so we'd have more to spend for IVF -- but I guess you just never know what's going to happen. If you are paying privately, however, I would definitely get your prescriptions filled somewhere else. The IVF medication package at LWC is £1350, but my DP and I just checked online (at a reputable pharmacy), and we could have gotten my medications (with all the syringes) for around £850.  We'll know better for the next cycle!

We had a bit of a disappointing scan today (only four follies) -- particularly disappointing because my meds were switched to Menopur this round when I had a really good response to the lowest dose of Gonal F before. We go back for a scan on Tuesday to see if it's worthwhile to go forward with EC.

Sending lots of good baby vibes to everyone. xxx

JennSi


----------



## ann69

Hi Jennsi,
Just out of interest why have they switched you to menopur this time? Like you I responded very quickly to the lowest gonal f and had 16 eggs. and also what was the pahrmacy that you found the drugs cheaper at?
We are currently trying to decide whether to self fund a cycle at LWC after our failed cycles.

The dairy debate is an interesting one. I don't have dairy at all at the moment at the advice of my acupuncturist, I also don't have wheat and I have to say I feel much better for it and have lost weight. Howeber I have heard that the ARGC girls are told to get loads of dairy in i.e. a litre of milk, which woudl obviously go against the chinese medicine advice. We are considering going to the ARGC so I'd probably take their advice if we did!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## JennSi

Hi Ann 69!

I'm not really sure why I was switched to Menopur, other than my age.  However, in retrospect, even Dr T said it probably would have been better to stay on Gonal F  - which is what I'm going to do if we have to do another cycle.   If you've have a good response to Gonal F, I would ask LOTS of questions if another medication is recommended.  We really wish we had questioned the decision more when it was made.

The online pharmacy is chemistdirect.co.uk  We've not used it yet, but plan to in the future.  I'm sure there are probably others you could try as well.  We didn't even know that getting the medication elsewhere was an option until my DP asked yesterday.  Again, one thing we've learned is that it's best to ask millions of questions, even if it makes you sound daft or tight  

Good luck to you!

JennSi xx


----------



## angharad71

Hi Jennsi- don't panic about the low number of follicles- I had ET last Monday and on the WEdnesdaybefore had 4 follicles, by the Friday they got 6 eggs at ET and I had an 8 cell and a 4 cell transfered. Like you I was disappointed when they only saw 4 follicles and was calculating how many that might mean. But just keep drinking lots, eating protein and thinking positive. You only need one!!

Good luck for Collection.

Angharad x


----------



## ANDI68

Due to my age I needed quite a lot of drugs for my last cycle, far more than the LWC drug package.  I bought mine from Fazeley Pharmacy in Tamworth  01827 818321  .... I saved almost £1,000. It would have cost me about £2,500 for drugs at the clinic.  

Just ask for a private prescription, post it off recorded delivery and they will contact you to arrange delivery.  You pay an extra postage fee of around £10-15 and they come by special delivery before 1pm the next day.

Anyone know how long Mr M is off work?


----------



## Juls78

andi68, thanks for the info on the pharmacy, i will look into it!!!!!!  As for mr m- i know he had quite a nasty break and an operation, but i bet he will be back as soon as he can!! I wasn't sure about dr t to  begin with but she is lovely and def knows what she is talking about. 
Swiss valley girl- i work in bigyn, small world eh!! 

I go in tomorrow for a scan thingy- saline scan i think its called to have a look at the lining of the womb to see if there is anything there that could cause impantation issues. if something shows up i will then pay for a hysteroscopy. I hope they find nothing!!!! I will also ask about immune stuff and killer cells. My brother has also been told he has an underactve thyroid so i don't know if that has been tested but it seems that it could cause chem pregs and mc's. Nevermind i will fnd ou more tomorrow!

Nice to see some new names here- hope you are ok!!! xx

julsxx


----------



## ann69

Oh Juls, please let us know how you get on. I have also apporached the lwc about immune problems and Mr M wasn't that convinced by it all, but I'd be interested to see what Dr T says.
Mr M gave me alists of 3 basic blood tests to have done before our next treatment which I have managed to get my GP to do, depending on the results of those we may or may not go to London for our next treatment where they can do further testing and more comprehensive treatment. 
Mr M was willing to increase my prednisalone slightly, but the levels they give are so so small they are really unlikely to do anything.
How did you sort about having that scan done? I'm convinced I have implantation problems and am sure there might be immune issues of some kind.

Andi - thanks for the pharmacy information, I will bear that in mind.

Hi to everyone else.
xx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to add my 2 pennyworth re immune issues, a friend of mine had these and went to ARGC in London, the treatment there worked but it was very hard work both emotionally and on your system and pretty intense you need to spend a lot of time in the clinic and she lives in London, so did not need to take communting / being away from home into consideration.  

I am not saying do not doing it, as I would if needed, but just wanted you to know so you go in to it with you eyes open.  if you are looking at immune issues there is also a chap called Dr Gorgy or something who used to work at ARGC who can do tests, he is also in London, there are some threads here about it all,which are worth a read.

Hope everyone is well, poor Mr M was he doing something spectacular?

Anybody heard from pinx recently?  Hope is is ok.

Bemba


----------



## Juls78

no i dont think mr m was doing anything spectacular, just slipped on ice on his drive i think. He is supposed to be back next week for a couple of days to do some consultations though. He must be going out of his mind.

Ann- when i went for my follow up after icsi number 2 they wanted to check for lining issues as everything else looked good, good embies etc so they gave me a choice of the saline scan (£500) which is done at clinic or a hysteroscopy (£1500) done privately at a private clinic in carmarthen or wait on the nhs for one. Well i am not going on a nhs list at the moment so i thought i'd do the saline scan 1st and if any issues detected then i'd go for a hysteroscopy privately. 

well i didn't get a chance to talk to dr t about immune issues. I managed to ask about the thyroid issue and she said they don't test for that usully but it can be done, but obviously at a cost. She suggested going to my gp so thats what i'll do. The results come back within a few days (well  they did for my brother). as for the saline scan-      oh my god, what pain that was. i thought it would be like a smear but ohhh no! no meds either, i cried all the way through and all the way home. but i am ok now just a bit tender in the tummy area. Glad i don't have to go through that again!!! But on the upside there is nothing there to suggest lining issues, no polyps or fibroids which means there is no need for the hysteroscopy, phew. Just have to wait about 4 weeks for the results of the biopsy, if clear we can go ahead with the fet if not clear a course of antibiotics should be all needed before proceeding. I hope and   that is clear and then we can get on with it! At least i hav a few more months to loose some weight, and do normal things for a while.
I will ask dr t about immune issues when i get feedback on the results, mr m will be there then too so can chat to him about it. i don't think they will do anything though until a 3rd mc. I only had 1 chem pg and a bfn so may havve to wait for next ivf cycle to see what result that brings.
ok, going to do some marking and try to get some planning done seeing as i have had a day off from work. Thanks for the warning Bemba, something to bear in mind. Hope everyone else is ok!!!

julsxx


----------



## ANDI68

Juls, I'm sorry it was painful for you, hope the pain settles down.  Fingers crossed for clear result for you.

I had a Uterine NK cell biopsy in Liverpool and the Dr took about 10 attempts to get into my uterus, how painful that was and then I had to travel back in some discomfort.  What we do to get an answer to all this  

I take it Mr M lives locally as he probably can't drive.  Hope he is on the mend.


PS Juls pop over to the IVF Wales healthy support board, I could do with an extra person to kick my butt into gear


----------



## Bemba

Hi Juls,

Poor you, are you talking about a hycosy?  I had one of those a while back when were were first having investigations, I had mine on the NHS and it took the consultant ages to get the tube up my cervix and ended up being rather uncomfortable, dispite how carefully she was doing it, I ended up crying too - the things we go through.

Hope you are feeling better now.

Bemba


----------



## Juls78

hey bemba- i have no idea of the name but there was a tube, and a balloon that they fill with saline and also dildo cam was involved there somewhere too!!   Also i think she was using a jcb to scrape the lining to get the sample for a biopsy. I always pride myself with having quite a high pain threshold. but wooohh it was bad at the time! the pain has passed now, thank goodness, so back to normal. it will all be worth it if i get to where you are now hunny!

andi- will def pop over to the board. Need all the support i can get. xx
xx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Jules, 

Sounds like a hycosy to me, but I did not need the jcb just the saline so the pain was getting the catheter through the cervix!!  Glad you are feeling better.  Good luck for biopsy results.

Bemba


----------



## swissvalleygirl

Hiya everybody,

Juls, glad to hear you are feeling better now. Good luck for the results. It was my womb lining that I had the issue with - I could catch easily enough I just couldn't keep the baby. It took three IVF gos, playing with various techniques (tablets - then Gestone injections - then tablets and injections). I thought we would never get there but at the moment am constantly being reminded bubs is there!! LOL!! If she sits in a certain place on my right side she hits my sciatic (no idea how to spell it) nerve and then on my left she causes a stitch. Think it's great tho at least I know she's ok when she's causing her mummy pain!!!

I know Harriet with you - she's lovely. Did you go to that family of schools meeting the other day in Myrtle House??

Hope everybody else is feeling ok??

Bemba - How are you sweetie??

Loads of love,
Claire
XXXXX


----------



## Juls78

Swissvalleygirl- yes harriet is fab, the best! And yes i was at myrtle house, i was in the english group. The pastries were good though weren't they!   Wish we could have stayed for lunch - they do really nice food there!

Its funny, Harriet was telling me a few weeks back that she had been talking to a girl who was having ivf and got pg on third attempt- gave me hope! And it must have been you- she said no names though or school. Were you with her on a senco course or something on assessment? I'm at myrtle house on monday for another day of getting our cluster portfolio together- all go!! 

What extra tablets did they give you for your 3rd go? I was on cyclogest, prednisolone and asprin for the 1st, started brown bleeding day 6 after et, then moved to gestone. tested day before otd and got a bfn and then tested on otd with a bfp. Was low hcg though that went on to a chem preg. So for tx 2 i was straight on the gestone with prednisolone but no asprin- brown bleeding again on day 8 after et, but bfn on otd.

They don't seem to know why i have the brown bleeding, so now will wait for results to know where to go next. Maybe i will go on higher steroids or something.

Bemba, thanks for the luck - hope you are doing ok! YoU MUST BE NEARLY THERE NOW!!!!!!!!!   Did they find anything on your hyscopy?

julsxx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Swissvalley - how many weeks are you now?  It is lovely when you feel thim, and even when they are pressing on something, hope however that you siatic nerve is not giving you too much trouble.

Jules - No they did not find anything with my hycosy, tubes were fine and was my uterus.  

Hope everyone else is well, pinx - how are you going, you have not been on for ages, hope you are ok.  

I am fine, started maternity leave last week, was planning to do lots of lieing about, but there always seems to be something to do around the house, and on that note it is off to do the ironing for me!!

Cheers,

Bemba


----------



## Juls78

bemba- ooohhh it is nesting time for you then. I don't think i will ever get that feeling even if i manage to get pregnant!!   
julsxx


----------



## swissvalleygirl

Hiya,

Hey Bemba, I'm 18 weeks 2mo and got my first flutter this morning (can cope with all the bad backs in the world just to get that feeling ))) Was a bit worried because I hadn't felt her move and then after talking about it she did this little flip thing. It was amazing!! Hope you are enjoying your time off - I'd be the same, I start with good intentions of resting and then always find something to do. I can't sit still and bubs will probably come out wriggling. My midwife went to listen to the heartbeat a couple of weeks ago and bubs wouldn't stay still long enough for us to listen to her properly (classic like her mum!!)

Hiya Juls, don't get me started on the food in Myrtle House - I feel hungry thinking about it now. We usually have our Senco forums there and the lunch is what keeps us going cause it's gorgeous. It's such a small world - can't believe we were on the course together. It's probably me Harriet was talking about she's lovely - i've been really open with people about what we've been through - it's surprising that when you mention things like this then someone has either been through a similar experience themselves or knows someone who has and i've found it easier to bear when you can share experiences with other people. My bleeding was very similar to that - very dark after bfn and again they couldn't really offer any other advice except for it was the lining shedding On my third I started Gestone as soon as embryos were put back in plus prednisolone and asprin. I then injected right up until nearly 14 weeks pregnant every day, the prednisolone was until 12 weeks and not sure about the asprin but was defo on it straight after embryo transfer I think until 12 weeks.

Should prob go to bed but she's pressing on my left side again - got that stitch feeling again. No more flutters but she's awake and doing something in there!! How rude - she should know by now it's time for bed but I think she's going to have opposite sleeping pattern to me which will be just my luck as I love my sleep. Oh well it's a small price to pay   

Love and kisses to everybody,
Claire
XxXxXx


----------



## Sianny

Mornig ladies,

Sooooooo sorry haven't been on here in ages been so ridiculously busy with work and stuff at home. It's been so emotionally tiring.

1st hubby got laid off for the whole of Jan so we only had my crappy wage coming in but he's back now thank God so that's one less thing to worry about. Prob due to the stress of that I was 11days late. Was emailing Kaylei all the time bless her who kept pestering Ann who then told me to do a pg test. Did 2 which both came back negative. Got so angry with the 2nd BFN that I threw it against the wall and broke down. Now it's put my treatment off until the end of March which sucks big time. And now I have the worst bad back in the World. Went to bed fine Tuesday night, woke up Weds with a niggling pain and a twinge behind my right lung and now can barely move   I have just well and truly had enough.

Trying to be strong for my best mate as she is due to start her 2nd attempt of ICSI this month and she's really down at the mo but between us both we are keeping each other going. 

But on a positive note, ordering meds this month so one more af to go and then on the 2nd we start and     that it all works.

Got plenty to keep my mind occupied anyway as seeing Rhod Gilbert tonight for DH birthday and we also have tickets for Wales v Scotland next weekend. Also have mam and dads anniversary (20th) and nan's bday (22nd) and a charity golf day to raise money for SANDS in aid of my gorgeous angel nephew Dylan on 28th.

Sorry for the rant but really needed to get stuff off my chest.

Hope everyone is well, thinking of you all

Sian xxx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Swiss - so pleased you have felt a flutter, it is so exciting, I lovve feeling Cyw wriggleing about inside of me.  Do not worry though if you do not feel anything for a few days, I did not really feel movment daily until 22+ weeks, and it did use to freak me out, and even then there was little pattern remeber they have lots of space in there and their little limbs are still very tiny so you only feel a small percentage of the punches and kicks.  

Sainny - Sorry you are having a bad time at the moment, it is so emotionally draining and stressful I know how you feel, but do try and plook ahead, when you get into your new cycle you will have something to focus on so that should help, the waiting to get going is crap!!

Juls - Hope you are well.

Hi to everyone else, so pleased to see the sunshine today, I might even go out for a little walk!!



Bemba


----------



## Purple pod

Hi all.
Very quiet on here at the moment. Hope everyone is ok.

On day 14 of Gonal f injections with Ovitrelle to release. Had one good sized egg on day 10 so hoping now that all has gone to plan with release etc.

Have that 2 week wait now to see if we've been lucky.

Thank you for your replies about IUI, milk etc. Have decided to save our money & go straight for the IVF if the injections alone don't work. Been drinking milk everyday to try to grow a good egg - hope it's worked.

Feel very positive so fingers crossed. Still having acupuncture treatment as well, so have been relaxing with that and had few days off work chillin, so thinking positive now.

xx


----------



## angharad71

Good luck Purple Pod- I was drinking milk and reading the protein value of everything I ate. For those weeks of injections I don't think I ate anything out of hunger or appetite- it was all because I thought it would help make a good egg. Being veggie it was quorn and tofu for 2 weeks for me. Post ET I then moved onto lots of green veg to build up my endometrium. Two weeks of spinach, brocolli and cabbage!

The best of luck in the 2WW!

Take care,

Ax


----------



## Bemba

Morning All,

Good luck to purple, sending you lotso f   

Angharad - hope you are feeling ok.  No long to go now.

Jules - How did your tests go?

Swiss - Hope you are feeling well, must be nearly your 20 week scan now?

Sainny - Hope you are feeling better about life, do you have any dates yet for tx?

AFM - Well about 4 days over due now, and Cyw seems quite happy just to bounce about in my belly, strange feeling, part of me wants things to kick into action and the other part is still pretty scared of labour, lets hope things go into action this week!!

Hi to everyone else.

Bemba


----------



## Sianny

Morning ladies,

Bemba - How are you feeling hunny? Hope you're taking every minute to enjoy your maternity leave hun ready for the pandemonium when cyw arrives. Thanks so much for all your help hun it means so much.

Swiss - How are you doing hun? How many weeks are you now chick? Bet getting that first flutter was the most amazing feeling in the World.

Pinx - Haven't seen you on here in a while hun, hope all is well.

Everyone else - I hope you are all well ladies. Sorry haven't been on here much but been so ridiculously busy at work and with Rhod Gilbert on 5th and the rugby. Was the best atmosphere ever in the millennium stadium on Saturday so glad the Welsh came back at the end. Did nothing for my blood pressure though  

AFM - just a quick update. Well I'm a little confused if I'm honest. I was put on the NHS waiting list for IVF and was told by my consultant that before I can have treatment I have to be on the list a yr. The yr is up on 24th of Feb. My day 1 is due around 20th so I gave them a call as I am normally a few days late just to see if there was anyway we could try and work something out. I was told that this would more than likely be fine and they are sending my plan out to me in the post.
This is where I get confused - They said that because I am on SP now not LP that I do not necessarily need to start stabbing on day 1 but can start a little later. Can someone please tell me if this is normal as my head feels like it's about to explode. I know I should have asked whilst I was on the phone but my head was swimming with the thought of poss now still doing it this month not next month. Sorry to be a pain blossoms but I am so confused and don't know what's going on. Poor DH love him he doesn't know whether I'm comiong or going with my emotions at the moment.

Sorry to be a pain ladies I just knew if anyone could help you could.
Thinking of you all
Sianny xx


----------



## angharad71

Hi Sianny,

I was on SP. I rang the day I came on rang the clinic, went down the next day and they started me on burselin. and then on day 3 that I started menopur. So they're right it doesn't have to be bang on day 1 for SP. Have they sent you through your pins and drugs yet? With me they asked me to ring when I started my period the month before and then a drug company rang me to do a home delivery (one pre-filled syringe has to go straight in the fridge). You might want to remind them about that if they've not already sent them.

Good luck with it. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok

A x


----------



## **girliepinx**

good luck for your scan ang71...only 6 days to go....

sianny, cant beleive its come around sooooo soon....omg ...good luck babe....

bemba- hope your ok hun??/


and to all you lovely ladies hello, and good night, my bed calls...xxx


----------



## Sianny

Morning ladies,

Angharad - Thanks so much for your post hun it really has helped put my mind at ease. I called the clinic yesterday and they told me that they have sent my plan in the post and have faxed my prescription to the drugs company. Just waiting for the call now. I also spoke to my mate last night who is also on SP and she said the same as you. She didn't start her injections until day 4 so I realise now I am freaking over nothing as usual.

Pinx - Tell me about it. I can't believe after everything and all this time it is finally here and now looking as though it's a month earlier than previously thought   I am on pins now waiting for the med people to call me to tell me they are delivering I'm like a kid waiting for xmas   Thanks for all the help and support you have given me babe it means the absolute world. How are you doing sweetie?

Bemba - Hope all is well hun and once again thank you for everything.

Thinking of you all
Sian xxxxx


----------



## Bemba

Morning All,

Sianny - I was LP both times so can not help, but sounds like you have had the right advice from the others anyway, just look forward to the treatment now, you are strapped into that roller coaster and just leaving the station!!

Still waiting my end, now 2/5 papable, which I think makes Cyw enagaed, however he/she has turned back to back so am praying I can get him/her to wirggle back again otherwise i could be an uncomfortable labour, coupled with highly lightly induction I would rather a better presentation, but hay as long as Cyw comes out safly I am sure it will be fine.

Bemba


----------



## Juls78

Bemba- any news yet, surely cyw is ready to join us now in the real world!!! xxx

Hiya everyone else hope you are all ok?

afm... well... still no results of the uterus biopsy, should be back next week. the thyroid test has come back as 4.46 on the high end of normal. Looking at research the number should be below 2 if trying to conceive. But according to the gp 4.46 is within the normal range. I'm not sure gp is up to date with new research and it is really annoying that something so simple *could* be the cause of implantation issues and can be easily treated. Apparently a number over 3 could give symptoms to some people and boy do i have the symptoms, i think they think i am looking for a reason... yes i am but i wouldn't want an underactive thyroid!!!! Whats the harm in giving me the meds for a few months to see if it makes a difference to ttc and my wellbeing?? if no improvements surely just take me off it!!! Anyway spoke to clinic and they want it retested in 6 weeks, so all plans of fet go out the window for a couple of months. At least they are looking into it now. May go for the nhs ivf tx now though as time will be running out as i turn 38 in september.

All up in the air, but there is no point carrying on until this issue is resolved some how.

just thought i'd fill you in!!

julsxx


----------



## Sianny

Hey ladies,

Juls - I feel for you hun, I really hope they sort something out for you soon I really do.

Bemba - Any signs yet hun? Cyw's well and truly snuggled and cwtched up but hope you finally get to meet him/her very soon.

Pinx - How are things hun? Hope all is well

AFM - What a mental week I have had. First I get told I could be able to start stabbing next week as long as AF arrives on time on 20th. There was a mix up with my meds where they had to fax over 3 times on Monday and in the end Kaylei had to chase them up as I hadn't heard anything from the the drug squad yesterday. Then I get the call to say they were delivering them to my work today ready for my AF to arrive over the weekend ready for my scan Monday morning at 8:30. Then as soon as the meds arrive this morning along comes AF!!!! OMG what are the chances. I was like a bottle of pop. I called Kaylei and told her who then spoke to Ann and I now have to go there tomorrow morning at 8:15 for my scan and my first go at stabbing!!!!!!!!! I AM FINALLY THERE I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!!!!! Just gotta get my head used to this needle thing now and try and get over my fear  

 

Thinkin of you all
Sian xxx


----------



## Juls78

sianny- wooohhooo!!! the time is here- very exciting!!!!! I was so scared of the needles but i promise you it really is not that bad. One tip- just do it!!  it feels great to start cos at least you are doing something. 

xx


----------



## angharad71

Sianny- you'll be fine with the injections.Don't fret about it. It's really easy. My husband did mine for me- gave him something to do and I was worredi to start so that helped. When I eventually did my own I wondered what I'd been worrying about in the first place.

How exciting to be started.

A x


----------



## Sianny

Morning ladies,

Angharad - Thanks for you helpful words hun it means a lot. Hope all is well hun

Bemba - Any signs of cyw's arrival yet hun? Bet you're on pins hun and so excited to meet him/her. I wish you all the luck in the World sweetie xxxx

Pinx - How are things babe?

To everyone else - Hope you are all well and enjoying the snow - again!!!

AFM - All went well with the scan yesterday, ovaries are very active which is always a good sign. Saw Helen yesterday and after everything we finally started the injections!!!! I even plucked up the courage to watch as she did my first one just hope I'm as good when I do my first ones on my own tonight. DH will be with me in case I freak out bless him. Am literally like a bottle of pop and on pins 24/7 still trying to get my heaad round the fact that we have now finally started. Got plenty of eggs, fish and chicken in so by the end will be sick at the sight of them ha ha

Speak to you all soon and thanks to you all for you help and kind words
Sianny xxxx


----------



## Purple pod

Sianny - good luck with the injections. I'm sure you'll be fine with them. 
It must be really exciting to know you are starting treatment.

Bemba - any news with you. You must be on tenterhooks now. Good luck.

I'm still feeling very positive. Another week to go before testing or period!!!!   

xxx


----------



## Purple pod

Oh well positive energy didn't work this time. Bit upset really as quite convinced this one would work. Never mind look forward now as they say.
Next step IVF. Why does everything seem to take so long tho!!!!

xx


----------



## angharad71

I'm so sorry Purple Pod. 
Take care

A x


----------



## Sianny

purple pod I'm so sorry hun


----------



## Kambec

Hiya everyone my name is Rebecca and I was hoping I could join your thread.  I also had treatment at the London Womens clinic in swansea and have found everyone very helpful.

A Bit about me - I had my first lot of treatment after 5 years of trying in November 2008 ICSI which resulted in being successful with twins, we were so excited and were overwhelmed.  Then at 20 weeks 6 days, on 15th March 2009, I misscarried, was and still am devastated and felt that the only way to make up for the loss was to try again.  I did this with my 3 frozen embryos in July 2009 which resulted in a negative result.  I believed that because I had a positive result the first time I would automatically have a positive the second time - so great dissappointment!  Also to top it I did a test 3 days early which was a false positive!

So we had a couple of months off and then decided to go for egg sharing as that way we would be helping another couple as well as having reduced costs to ourselves.  I had egg collection on 20th January and then had one blastocyst transferred on 25th January as they said one would be safer, I also now have 3 frozen embryos.  This was successful and I am now 6 weeeks 6 days pregnant with my first scan on Monday (1st March).  I am so worried every minute of the day and every time I go to the toilet I am checking for blood just hope and pray everything will be OK!

Hope I can join this thread.


----------



## ann69

Hiall,
Sorry I only flit in and out every so often but I don't really have anything to report!! I'm still waiting for some blood results to come back for some basic immune stuff and holding out to hear about a free NHS go again.
Has anyone heard anything about NHS free go from April?

Rebecca - Congrats on your successful treatment this time!

Sianny - good luck with your injections and treatment - fingers crossed it all goes well for you.

Juls - glad you are getting some answers now though, hope you get your treatment going soon, but at least the thyroid thing can be medicated can't it?

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## angharad71

Hi Kambec, congratulations and good luck for Monday. Sounds like you've had a rollercoaster so I hope everything goes well and smoothly for you.

Sianny - how are you getting on? Getting the hang of it all I hope.

Girliepinx- how's it all going?

Ann69- have you looked on Health Commission Wales' website- they might have guidance on there.

AFM I had my scan yesterday- one strong heartbeat and I'm 7 weeks gone. I want the next 7 to fly now so we can relax a bit.

Hope everyone else is good

A x


----------



## Sianny

Evening ladies,

Pinx - How are things babe? Hope you are well xx

Bemba - Any sign yet hun, bet you're sooo on pins now hey? xx

Angharad - Congrats hun I am soooo chuffed for you I bet it was amazing hearing it. Big   for you sweetie xx

Kambec - Good luck for Monday hun hope all goes well for you chick xx

AFM - Doing fab with my injections, sooooo tired now though, dunno if that's just from being so overwhelmed from it all or if it's normal from injections. DH laughed at me earlier when he picked me up from work, said I was like a nodding dog and even snored on the way home when I dropped off. Well not so much snoring he said it was more like a cat purring ha ha    Have taken to my needles like a duck to water though which I'm so pleased about, never thought I would in a million years. I have always been the one to be ill from injections in school and feel faint and go white as a sheet and shaking like a leaf. DH keeps telling me how proud he is of me and even bought me some flowers and some bon bons for when I got out of work  

As for everyone I have missed, thinking of you all and hope you are all well.
Sian xxx


----------



## Juls78

Evening all!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lots going on now....

purple pod... so sorry hun!!    xxxx

Angharad- wonderful news with the scan... try to enjoy it a bit though!! xx

Kambec- hiya and welcome to all the madness. This place has been my lifeline since last summer so hope you get as much from it as i did. We are a friendly bunch!! You must be so scared and you will be until you get past the 20 week scan. I am a terrible knicker watcher on the 2ww as had bleeding but you must be living on the edge. Wish i could ake all the fear away but nothing we say will stop that, all i will say is try to relax a bit and give yourself a break- or you will make yourslf ill! xxx
Ann69- i know about the flitting i find it harder on here when i am waiting to start tx. i just wanna get going.... hope your bloods come back ok. apparently nhs starts in april, same conditions as the first one. Only allowed to have paid for 1 cycle though as the nhs one must be the 3rd one. Look on the ivf wales thread, they have got a board goig on this subject. Apparrently my thyroid number is not high enough to warrent me to have medication at the moment so we will see what the retest says and dt t at the hospital, maybe she will write to the doctor to ask for the medication to bring me down to nearer 1.

Bemba- are you still there?? Has cyw turned up yet!! its been a while, hope you are getting to know eachother!!! xxxx

Sianny- glad injections are going well. Told you it would be ok!!!! you are on the road now! 

Ok i need to have my dinner- catch up soon!!! xxxxx


----------



## kimwalley

hi there all i was hoping i cuold join in
HI there experiencing the journey through ivf/icsi  
I am 28 years old and ttc for 6 years with my partner, we have infertility issues due to a abnormal sperm count with my partner.
I am with the London Womens Clinic in swansea i find them professional, very supportive and friendly, the only really bad bit is that we have to pay privately for all our treatment, but that just the way it is and its our choice to go ahead with this Journey.
We had one cycle in July 2009 but i was using supercur daily shots and it resulted that my follicles were growing outside my ovaries so they stopped  the cycle which is only fair as they thought it might be waste of my meds if it was all injecting into that follicle as thy would not be able to do anything with it  
We decided then to take a break from doing another cycle as we were about to move home and change jobs and we didn't want any stress while doing any  of cycle.
We have now come to a decision to do another cycle in may/June 2010 as we feel this will be the right timing especially financially as every cycle will cost us about £4500.
I think i will start my meds at the end of may and have egg collection and transfer in the middle of June Hopefully.
I am really looking forward to sharing this journey with you all and hope to meet some cycle buddies.
I will also be doing Acupuncture before this cycle Has anyone tried this? 


join in,


----------



## angharad71

Welcome Kimwalley,

They are a lovely bunch in LWC. Have you asked them if you can buy your meds privately- or even better your gp might kindly prescribe them for you. I ended up NHS due to low AHM levels, but when we thought we'd be paying I asked if I could get my own drugs and they said yes. You can save a bit of the cost that way.

I had accupuncture before my IVF. I'm not sure the practitioner knew what he was doing that much as he'd tell me I was definately not due on for agesand then I'd do home and start my period. If you're near Swansea my old gp reccomended an accupuncturist in the Mumbles, if you want their details let me know. There are forums on here for alternative therapies. LWC told me not to try reflexology during treatment as there's no evidence to suggest it's safe.

I steered clear of all therpies during my treatment just in case. But other people swear by them. I did do a Zita West relaxation CD every night which I found really helpful- just for chilling out more than anything.

Good luck with it all. 


Ax


----------



## kimwalley

hi there thanks fo replying to me  how did you find lwc swansea?
congratulations on your bfp when are you due?
how many cycles of ivf did you have? and did you have icsi?
how do you find the chat rooms i went on there tonight for new members not many about 
how do you find the best way to communicate with everybody on ff?
thanks for the advice about the drugs i was a bit gutted when you told me as i have alredy got my drugs waiting in my fridge, i only used the supercure last time so the gonal f and overtrille are untouched


----------



## sunnysideup

hi ladies I'm an old threader was here right at the beginning of the start of it way back in march 2009  i was fortunate to have fallen pregnant thought ivf at swansea London womens clinic and my little girl is 2 months old weighed in at 6lb 3oz at birth and on her 8 weeks weigh in she is was 9lb 14oz so really healthy.  I have always kept up with all your storied and am looking forward to staring the journey again Went in to Dr m and as we have 2 frosties left 
so we are just waiting for AF to go in and collect our little frosties found this thread really helpful and don't know what i would of done especially when our 1st fresh cycle didn't work.

Bemba your little bundle of joy should be here now hopefully the reason why you haven't posted is because your too busy staring at him/her and still can't believe that you are finally a mum.

wishing you all luck ladies and here i go again with the treatment.  x x


----------



## angharad71

kimwalley said:


> hi there thanks fo replying to me  how did you find lwc swansea?
> congratulations on your bfp when are you due?
> how many cycles of ivf did you have? and did you have icsi?
> how do you find the chat rooms i went on there tonight for new members not many about
> how do you find the best way to communicate with everybody on ff?
> thanks for the advice about the drugs i was a bit gutted when you told me as i have alredy got my drugs waiting in my fridge, i only used the supercure last time so the gonal f and overtrille are untouch


Hi Kimwalley, I was referred to LWC via the NHS as it was my free go. I did ask around some friends who are GPs and some who had been treated at the clinic and they all spoke highly of it. In Wales I think there's only there and the one in Cardiff Heath Hospital. We've been incredibly lucky and I got pregnant first time on IVF, due in October so a long way to go yet. I had it due to blocked tubes so they didn't suggest ICSI.

I posted on a couple of forums and have got to know people that way. Some forums are busier than others. The two week wait one is very busy. If you ask a moderator they might be able to tell you the best chat nights.

Take care,

Ax


----------



## **girliepinx**

hi ang71 hope your feeling well.. have you had your scan yet? 

kimwalley- as ang71 said reflexology is not suggested in treatment as it can affect how the drugs work and its certainly not recommended in the 1st 12 weeks of preg....  i had accupuncture throughout treatment and before and since...it increases blood flow and reduces stagnation and hence provides your womb to be the best oven to grow your baby in....i have personal messaged you...

LWC swansea is great so is the cardiff one...there is also the cardiff clinic based in the heath hospital and i have heard that it is cheaper there...certainly ask your gp about medications as there may be much cheaper ways.

afm- all well here..growing ...and feel so lucky and thats why i wish you all success and i am living proof it can happen and lwc is a great place to have it...xxx


----------



## Sianny

Afternoon ladies,

Just a quick me one I'm afraid as have to dash off.

Just had 1st stimms scan and all is looking well. Womb lining is looking lovely according to Ann (how that could ever look lovely is beyond me she must be mad  ) Have 8 follies on my right ovary and 7 on my left which is fab. Have my next scan booked for Monday now at 2pm so fingers crossed they keep growing well and it won't be too much longer     

Well must dash my sis is taking me shopping for a new top and a maccie d's to celebrate  

Love to you all
Sianny xxx


----------



## Juls78

AAAAAwwwww about time too!!! Baby bemba is here at last!!!    

Thought you had been quiet lately. thinking of you!!!

julsxx


----------



## angharad71

Sianny said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> Just a quick me one I'm afraid as have to dash off.
> 
> Just had 1st stimms scan and all is looking well. Womb lining is looking lovely according to Ann (how that could ever look lovely is beyond me she must be mad  ) Have 8 follies on my right ovary and 7 on my left which is fab. Have my next scan booked for Monday now at 2pm so fingers crossed they keep growing well and it won't be too much longer
> 
> Well must dash my sis is taking me shopping for a new top and a maccie d's to celebrate
> 
> Love to you all
> Sianny xxx


Flippin eck Sianny- that's come round quickly. Good luck for Mondayx


----------



## kelz2009

Hi everyone, lwc is fantastic!!!!!!!!!! I was lucky to get pregnant after the 2nd iui and I am now a mum to fab triplets born 25th january at 34 weeks pregnant. 
I wish you all the luck in the world and I know you are in excellent hands with lwc, p.s Ann is great xx


----------



## kimwalley

hi there all and thank you for all your comments and support, i love all the girlz at lwc swansea especially kailey and ann they are lovly and supportive, got still a little count down to my next cycle trying to find stuff to do in the evening after work to try to make time go quiker any suggestions?


----------



## kimwalley

hey there again

juls78 iv just noticed that you are i llanelli, so am i x

Sianny i wish u all the best for your next scan im sure everything will be fine x

Kellz2009 congratulations on the birth of your triplets they loos georgeous x


----------



## Sianny

Afternoon ladies,

Sorry didn't post last night but was just all over the place.

Angharad71 - Tell me about it babe I couldn't believe it either it's just insane. Hope all is well babe.

kELZ - Congrats on the triplets babe that's amazing news and they are gorgeous hun.  

Kimwalley - Hope you are doing well hun, I always spend time on my laptop, ds, wii, reading anything to stop me going crazy, dunno if it'll help you but it's helped me loads oh and watching loads of films and visiting rellies!!

Juls - How are you doing hun?

Pinx - Hope you are all doing well babe, thnking of you all xxx

AFM - Things somehow have all of a sudden got so hectic. When I went Fri for my 1st scan they said they were happy with my progress and would be seeing me monday and wednesday for scans and then poss look at EC Friday. Well I went in yesterday for my scan and Ann just laughed and said to Liz she's coming in Weds for collection!!!!!! I burst into tears and asked if she was serious or if she was pulling my leg and she was serious. I have 14 follies on my right ranging from 17mm to 20mm and 5 on my left (my naughty one dunno where the other 2 disappeared to though) ranging from 15mm to 19.5mm I can't even remember what my lining was but she said it was perfect!! DH couldn't believe it when I ran out to tell him love him he was dumbfounded and just kept looking at me with a stupid look on his face and every now and then kept kinda giggling and shaking his head. They are still hopeful for doing the 5day blast so all going to plan this time next week I'll be PUPO!!!!!!!!! Never thought in a million years I would be here. So scared fr tomorrow now though but hey ho it's something we must get through to get our goal.

Sorry to all those I have missed, hope you are all doing well
Thinking of you all
Sianny xxx


----------



## angharad71

Sianny- how wonderful. Good luck tomorrow!

Any ladies not started a cycle yet I noticed in this month'sASda magazine (my life is that exciting!) that they've got a Zita West article on IVF and also they say they sell the drugs not-for-profit and cheaper than anywhere else. Might be worth looking into if you're having to go down the private route.

I've done a pregancy relaxation CD tonight. I did the Zita West one during my 2WW so thought I'd try one for these first few weeks. I don't know if it's good or not as I slept through everything apart from the introduction! 

Hope everyone's ok. Kimwalley - you could spend the time getting organised for next month. If there are birthday present to shop for etc do it now as you might be busy with clinic appointments next month. Also shopping does help pass time!

Take care everyone

A x


----------



## **girliepinx**

omg sianny- i cant beleive what im reading...it seems to have come around so quick...keep healthy, take time for yourself babes and think positive....its hard but i hope all goes well for you babe....good luck for next scan and ec....xxxx

ps all ok here with me...growing lots...off on hols on fri to spain but will be chillaxin and the mother in law will be waiting on me....cant wait...i more day left in work...

lwc is great..but they will be losing a major member of their team in my eyes...Kaylei should be leaving or left by now...she is furthering herself in nursing...what a loss but she will make an excellent nurse...she one truly amazing girl with soooo many people skills...

congrats bemba, what a fab name and nice size...he was humungous ...you kept him in the right place for the right timeee...xxxxx


----------



## Sianny

Hey hunnies,

A quick I'm afraid as have to get back to work.

Had EC yesterday and it was a nightmare. They found I have knots in and around my left ovary and it absolutely killed me having the EC on that one. Struggling big time today to sit up and especially to work but there's only 2 left on our team in work as one was made redundant yesterday so had to battle on and come in. Apart from the pain though everything was brilliant. We had 11 eggs collected and I just had a call from the embryologist and we have 8 embies!!!!! I nearly dropped my phone I was so shocked. I called DH straight away and he was gobsmacked and couldn't speak for ages apart from just repeating OMG 8, OMG 8 hee hee  

They will be calling me again tomorrow around lunch time to let me know how they are doing and will decide then if I am having a 3day transfer on Saturday or if we can hold on for a 5 day blast on monday. Will update you all when I hear.


----------



## sunnysideup

sianny amazing news good luck with transfer x


----------



## angharad71

Brilliant Sianny!! 

Have a lovely hols Pinx. A bit of sunshine and being waited on sounds great.

Forgive the self-indulgence but I have to tell someone about my 24 hours. They have been crazy. 
Went to the cinema last night to see Avatar (great film) & spent the film alittle uncomfortable thinking I had trapped wind. Then when we stood up to leave I lost loads of blood in one big gush (sorry for TMI) my jeans were soaked through and it was non-stop. We drove straight to the hospital in Bridgend. They checked for ectopic etc and did bloods. At 3 o'clock this morning we came home having been told that things might not be looking good but to go back for a scan today. Then I started losing clots. It was awful. By the time our scan came I was sure it was all over. I'd been losing a lot of blood, clots and in pain so thought it was m/c number 3. But apparently not- baby showed up on the scan- fine and dandy and bigger than expected (they dated at 9 weeks 2 on size). The bleeding is a cyst which the baby has ruptured as it grows. The bleeding isno risk to baby and all I have to do is take it easy until everything settles.

We are knackered, chuffed and absolutely gob smacked. Just goes to show while there's a bit of hope you've got to hold onto it.

I'm telling everyone on here because I don't want to tell my family and worry them,so thanks for indulging me.

A x


----------



## Sianny

Angharad sweetie I am soooo glad to hear everything is fine with the lil un hun. I can only imagine how scary it was thinking it was happening again. How mad to see him/her there bright and well and causing mischief - must be starting as he/she means to go on hey?

Well AFM - just on pins now waiting for our call tomorrow to find out if all 8 are doing well and behaving themselves and if we can go ahead as planned for our blast. I have to ask though and I apologise now for the wayyyyy TMI but has anyone else experienced any orange coming from somewhere it shouldn't be after EC or should I really start freaking out again? I'm so sorry ladies but it's been freaking me out all day and I feel like a fool calling the clinic all the time. I also have the worst bloated stomach in the World and it's really uncomfortable and painful. Sorry to be a pain but just a bit freaked at the moment mixed with excitement.

Thinkin of you all
Sianny xxx


----------



## angharad71

Hi Sianny, I had bleeding after EC and it was really sore. If you're worried ring the clinic. I had a daily hot line to Liz there at one point. They don't mind at all. Hope your embryos asre doing good.

A x


----------



## kimwalley

Sianny said:


> Hey hunnies,
> 
> A quick I'm afraid as have to get back to work.
> 
> Had EC yesterday and it was a nightmare. They found I have knots in and around my left ovary and it absolutely killed me having the EC on that one. Struggling big time today to sit up and especially to work but there's only 2 left on our team in work as one was made redundant yesterday so had to battle on and come in. Apart from the pain though everything was brilliant. We had 11 eggs collected and I just had a call from the embryologist and we have 8 embies!!!!! I nearly dropped my phone I was so shocked. I called DH straight away and he was gobsmacked and couldn't speak for ages apart from just repeating OMG 8, OMG 8 hee hee
> 
> They will be calling me again tomorrow around lunch time to let me know how they are doing and will decide then if I am having a 3day transfer on Saturday or if we can hold on for a 5 day blast on monday. Will update you all when I hear.
> [/quWEll done sianny on the 8 embies
> Good luck with the et
> Well done kimx


----------



## kimwalley

HI there
Sianny congratulations on your 8 embies well done honey x
and ggod luck on the et.
Anharad Glad all is ok hun i know a few ladies that have had them probs with cysts, have a chill out weekend.
sorry ladied that i havent commented on a lot of your comments this week ive been trying to keep busy doing some work in the evening trying to make time go a bit faster for my new cycle wait.
love hearing all your stories and events
all of you take care, speak to you soon
kimx


----------



## Sianny

Hi ladies,

Angharad - I will be calling them hun coz I noticed more spotting earlier (sorry for TMI) it started off quite pinky but now is more brown than anything (sorry) Hope you've had a nice chillaxing day sweetie. Thank you so much for everything hun you truly are helping me to stay sane.

Kim -     It won't be too much longer babe and you can get your cycle started

Well AFM - Had the call from the hospital and they are all doing fine. They are really pleased with them and have now booked us in for transfer on Monday at 12pm   Can't believe it is finally here but to squash my excitement have come down with a massive cold. Felt a bit groggy last night but at the mo am looking like   and sneezing and coughing like a good un. Nice chilling weekend being wrapped up in as many layers as I can and dousing myself with Vicks hoping to sweat it out and scare it away by Monday ready for our big day.

So much love,   and   for everyone

Sianny xxxx


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone!! sorry i ve not been on here for ages. Hope you are all keeping well.

I ve had a really good long break from the fertility world since my last IVF attempt in september! however i am now back and ready to go again!!! picking up my drugs on thursday then start injections monday - can't wait, so excited!!!

Need to read back a few pages to try and catch up with where everyone is, but will be a much more regular 'poster' on here once i get started.

Hope your enjoying your weekend. Babydust to you all

Moocat xxx


----------



## angharad71

Sianny- what wonderful news. In my 2WW I made sure I had a chill out every night for about half an hour- just a little nap. I found it helped me not go too bonkers. Good luck for Monday Lovely.

Moocat- good luck with yor cycle. 

Everyone else,hope you're doing good.

AFM had another big bleed last night, but this time I didn't have a hairy fit as the hopsital told me to expect some more. Going to my GP on Monday to see if I can have another scan. I'm not really worried, but it would reasure me. And the midwife is coming out on Wednesday to do my booking in appointment. I'm really excited about seeing her. 

Have a good weekend everyone

A x


----------



## kimwalley

hi there all

hope you all have had a georgeous weekend with this beautifull sunshine,

Hello pheonix nice to meet you i wish you all the luck with your next cycle x

Sianny i wish you all the best for today hun x

Anharad Hope you can get another scan this week just for piece of mind hun x

speak to you all soon and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## angharad71

Morning everyone.

Thinking of you today Sianny. I bet you're so excited.

Went to my GP this mornbing who was great. I've got another scan tomorrow and more bloods to check if I'm abit anaemic. All my confidence of the weeekend is starting to evaporate and I'm getting worreid about the scan. I'm still spotting and cramping a bit. Just want it to be tomorrow so I can know where we are. I even did a pregnancy test this morning- now I know logically that I'd still be testing positive today, but I just wanted to see the two lines.

Signed off for a week so more day time TV and reading for me.

Kimwalley- how's the waiting going? Are you doing anything like accupuncture or nutrition stuff before starting treatment? 

And only a couple of days to go for you Moocat.

Hope everyone else is doing good too

A x


----------



## kimwalley

Hello 

Angharad - hi im glad you went to the docs this morning i would have done the same ill be thinking of you tommorow, ive booked to have accupuncture next month in walters road in swansea, so we will see how that goes. As far as nutrition nothing yet have you got any suggestions on any foods that may help, my bmi is fine, i did say the other night to my dp that i wanted to loose some weight before doing another cycle as i found that after doing the injections before i put weight on. The wait i just hate it so just trying to keep busy with work and trying not to think about it but that never works. im glad you took a week off work i think you feel much better, so feet up and chill out also enjoy the  sunshine

take care  
speak to you soon


----------



## angharad71

Hi Kimwalley,

I went to see a nutritionist a whole before starting therapy and she gave general advice like cutting down on tea, coffee and alcohol,making sure you get your five fruit and veg a day, eating lots of different colour veg- not just green, she also suggested having a tea spoon of flax oil a day (good for your eggs apparently). I don't know if any of this has helped but it made me feel like I was doing something positive. 

Good luck with the accupuncture.

A x


----------



## Sianny

Evening ladies,

It is official I am now finally PUPO!!!!!!!   

Hee hee me and DH can't stop giggling to each other!!!! Can't believe it's finally here!!!!!
Bless poor Liz I was an absolute nightmare. I drank 2 litres before I got to the clinic ready for transfer at 12 and my bladder wasn;t ready until 1:26 by which I was in that much pain I had to half a pee. Half a pee? What the hell is that Dr T told me to pee and count to 10 but I was too scared in case I lost too much - so sorry TMI I know - in the end I didn't pee enough and it was really uncomfortable. The embryologist popped in and said that out if the 8 embies only 2 got to blasts the rest stopped growing by 5 cells but out of the 2 blasts there was only one really as the other was really poor. So I had none to freeze  He said that the one remaining one was better than we could ever have expected and was textbook quality and was quite frankly perfect!!!! Well we went in and they showed me and DH our remaining lil fighter and I burst into tears - she was perfect (I keep referring to embie as she I dunno why just comes out does that make me insane?  )

Well she's all snug now so just have to hope and pray she cwtches in and gets all snuggly and wants to stay with me for 9months. OTD is 19th March which is the best day ever as that's 5yrs since me and DH first met so he's taking it as a sign so he's more  than ever now.

So sorry for the me post ladies but just kinda had to get things off my chest so I could make some sense of it all before my head pops 

So much love and cwtches to all
Sianny xxxxx


----------



## angharad71

Wow Sianny- brilliant! Fingers crossed for you. Take it easy for the next couple of weeks, I hope they go really smoothly for you. It must be lovely thinking that your little one is cwtshing in. Good luck!

All good here. Had a scan this morning, baby fine and has grown 6mm since Thursday. Cyst all gone. We're both really relieved.

Hope everyone else is good.

Ax


----------



## Sianny

Angharad that amazing news hun, seems like lil is growing like there's no tomorrow.

Good luck with everything hun and thanks so much for all your kind words and help babe

AFM - Just been lounging on the sofa since we got home yesterday doing nowt but watching tv and stuffing my face hee hee. Sis popped in earlier and was an absolute godsend when I realised she had brought me lunch - jumbo sausage, chips and gravy. Looks like I'll out of my new found size 10 figure quicker than I got into it at this rate hee hee bring on the weight gain so I can give my lil un a nice snuggly home. Love you lil bean xxxxx please cwtch in nicely and snuggle in for mammy xxxxxx

Sianny xxxxx


----------



## Bemba

Sianny - Congrats on being PUPO.

Thanks Spooks, Jule, Sunny and Sianny for your messages.

Sorry I have been awol for so long, but Cyw turned out to be a boy, Tomos was born on the 25th Feb at 4.11 weighing in at 8lbs 8oz.  

Basically i went of for my induction on Sunday 21st.  I ended up having 4 pessaries over three days and they did not seem to do anything, they would start contractions off, so I would get out the TENS machine and bounce on my ball but when the drugs wore off my contractions would dissapear, infact my bishops score seemed to go backwards rather then forwards.  On the Tuesday they sent me for a scan and Cyw's (I still call him that) liquor levels were a bit low so the consultant and DH and I decided that as the door was not opening so to speak we would go for an elective c section on the Thursday.  The C section did not hurt at all, all the staff were excellent, but it was the strangest feeling ever, lots of tugging in my belly and then little Tomos appeared.  DH was a star, and kept Tomos as close to me as possible while they were closing me up, the most annoying thing was I could not see him as i had to have my glasses off and am as blind as a bat without them!!  

We then ended up staying in hospital for an extra week as Tomos had a little infection, the amniotic fluid had some miconium in it and they think it got into his lungs and caused an irritation, but he was bright as a button thoughout and was a very good boy despite all the blood tests he had to have.  They gave him this glucose solution when they were doing the heel pricks, apparently it gives them a little high and takes their mind of the heel prick, he loved it!!

I did struggle with breast feeding at first, and it does smart if you do not latch them on properly, but one of the midwives on my ward was fantastic and got me expressing to get my milk through to encourage Cyw to suckle (he is a bit of a lazy boy, happy to lie there using my nipple as a dummy) and we seem to have it sorted now, so guys do get help if you are struggling, it is a tricky businesses to get the hang of!!  I am also recovering pretty well, my scare hardly hurts at all now, but i am still on my pain killers, and I am moving about well.  

One thing no one tells you though is that your belly shrinks back down but sort of turns into a blamonge which wobbles about, coupled with the stretch marks (which spred right up above my belly button in the last two weeks) I am not feeling my sexest - which is ironic when all the midwives and health visitors keep asking me what we plan to do about contraception!! 

Tomos is a joy, and infact I can hear him just waking up over the monitor, so I am going to shot off and try and grab a shower before he is wide awake, but will be back on line more regularly now to keep up with you all.

Hugs to you all,

Bemba


----------



## sunnysideup

sianny fab news about your one perfect little embie remember it only takes one and with it being perfect you have an amazing chance..keep your feet up and enjoy i found drinking lots of water helped with my pregnancy  good luck sending sticky vibes too you x
bemba its amazin being a mum the pessaries are terrible the pain without the baby was awful c section was weird but i recovered amazingly Way up and walking around in a day my scar is healed perfectly all baby weight goneand more thanks to this beautiful weather every day i take paytnn for walks for miles and miles last weigh ins he was 12 lb so she is a very healthy bundle. well me and the hubby have decide to go back in June cycle for our 2 frosties going in for consultation in April with doctor m


----------



## kimwalley

hi there all

sianny well done on your transfer i so glad to read how your day went, congratulations on your embie in so so happy for you  

hello bemba congratultions on the birth of your beautifull baby boy, i loved your birth story earlier it gives us all hope,  well done hunx i loves the blamonge belly lol

To all of you i wish you all the luck in the whole world 

take care 
kimx


----------



## Sianny

Hey beautiful ladies!!!!

Sorry I haven't been on here for ages but trying to keep busy to make 2ww go by that lil bit quicker - not really working though  

Bemba - It's so nice to have you back sweetie. I am so glad to hear the birth of gorgeous Tomos went well hun I truly am. It gives each and every one of us a lil boost in the right direction in thinking   Glad to hear you are all doing so well hun I truly am. Thinking of you all so much   xxxxx

Angharad - How you feeling babe? How's lil un doing?

Sunny - Sounds like you truly are relishing in motherhood babe. Sounds like you've been having the best time ever. Sending you all the luck in the World for June hun for your 2 snow babies. I have never had Mr M until he was on the scan side when I was having my transfer. I have spoken to him a few times when we have been waiting to see Dr T but I find that he is amazing. So calm and sweet and always reassuring. He is brilliant.

Kimwalley - Hope you are well babe. Thanks so much for all your kind words and encouragement hun. It means so much knowing that no matter what happens in life you can always pop on here and get the best support in the World.

AFM - I have been trying all sorts to try and not think about 2ww but nothing is working. I think I am slowly driving myself   with it all hee hee Not long left now though only gotta wait until Friday. Who am I kidding it's miles away lmao I've been having quite a few cramps the last few days too and my poor boobs feel like they are on fire. They are so sore - sorry for TMI. Did anyone else get lots of cramping or is it something I should be concerned about. Oh well must dash taking the dog to the beach for a bit now so will catch up later.

Lots of cwtches and kisses to you all
Sianny xxxxx


----------



## angharad71

Hi Everyone,

Bemba- sounds like you really went throuh the mill. Tomos sounds lovely though.

Oh Sianny- it's a horrible two weeks isn't it. I got paranoid about my boobs- I'd worry if they hurt and worry if they didn't and spent a lot of time poking them to check. The same with cramping- I had cramps which had me in tears because I was convinced it was game over, then I'd wory if I didn't feel them. I don't know about you, but after wishing the two weeks away in the last couple of days I felt like I wanted more time and didn't want to know in case I'd be disappointed. Fingers crossed for you.

AFM- all good here. I'm having morning sickenss in the evenings from about 4 till bed time. I've tried lots of different things to try and manage it- ginger, vimto, flapjacks, cheese, mints etc. Nothing has quite  hit the spot but I'm getting quite a belly trying things out!

Take care everyone

Ax


----------



## Sianny

Evening ladies,

Sorry no personals today ladies I am just such an emotional wreck.

I had to ring the clinic this afternoon in work in absolute floods as I started bleeding. I haven't had cramps for at least 2 days so it has come out of the blue. Sorry for the TMi but it wasn't a proper bleed more like a pinky watery weird looking mess. I don't know how else to describe it sorry. I spoke to Anne and she said that she didn't think it was anything to worry about and I should calm down and not get too stressed - I'm sorry but she may hear about this everday but this is all new to me and it's bloody scary!!!!! I love Anne to bits but that didn't help at all!! Don't get too stressed my bum. Then I rang DH and told him but that just made me worse so I had to hang up on him and ran to the loo which then my team leader followed and shortly behind her my best mate who is also going through this came and just grabbed hold of me and gave me the biggest cwtch ever to try and calm me down. I am just sooooo confused and don't know what to do or think. The nurse told me to up my bum bullets from 2 to 3 and call her in the morning to let her know how things go. Has anyone else had this and still come out smiling at the other end? I am due to test on Friday and can't bear the thought that I have lost my darling lil jellybean. She was the only lil fighter we had left out of the 11 collected that we could use and I can't bear to think that I have let her down in anyway and she has packed up her things and left me  

I am so sorry for the horrible, sadness when everyone else is sooooo postive and getting their long awaited results but I just need some advice as I am rapidly driving myself  

Thinking of you all and sending you all lots of cwtches and love
Sianny and fingers crossed my darling jellybean xxxxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Sianny, I know you're scared and anxious, and I don't want to give you false expectation, but this could be implantation spotting, from where your beautiful embie was snuggling herself in for the long haul. You haven't let anyone down, you've done a fantastic job getting to here. I know its easier said then done, but be positive, follow anns advice with the bum bullets and we'll all be keeping our fingers crossed for a positive for you on friday xx


----------



## Sianny

Hey ladies,

Thank you so much Spooks and Auntie-Kerry for your kind words and support.

I am sooo much more positive today!!! I spoke to Anne again this morning as there virtually nothing through the night and sorry for tmi again there is only brown spotting now mostly when I wipe!!!!! She said this was brilliant and sounds like it was only implantation bleeding but to keep up with the 3 pessaries until OTD Friday. I cannot tell you all how relieved I am. I thought I was coping with the 2ww so well but obviously not.

Well under hubbies strict orders I am on complete bed/sofa rest today. Feet are well and truly up and he is waiting on me hand and foot. Fingers crossed our lil jellybean has hopefully cwtched in well and she is battling on to stay with her mammy.

Once again I am so sorry for the depressing post but I think I am back on track and in the positive cabin in the 1st class section again. Roll on Friday!!!!!!

Lots of love and cwtches
Sianny and jellybean xxxxxxx


----------



## angharad71

hello everyone- especially Sianny- I know we;re all different but I went through bleeding about a week before test date and they upped my butt plugs too. Then we went on jabs. Ann told me that it wouldn't even class offically as bleeding. But in my head it was the end of the world. So just remember you're still in the game love!

AFM things abit wobbly today. I've got over the cyst-related bleeding and then yesterday I started bleeding in work. Had a scan today. Baby looking amazing, but right next door there is a bleed in the womb. So I'm at riskof m/c. Been to GP and got lots of advice about taking it easy and having a month off.

I'm going to keep alow profile on this site for a few days as sometimes reading about other people'sgood news makes me worry a bit more abou where we're at. But as they say, I'll be back...

Good luck everyone. Sianny- I'll be thinking of you on Friday. 

A x


----------



## Sianny

Angharad my darling I have absolutely everything crossed for you hun       . Take care of youself sweetheart and I am thinking of you and your lil one babe and sending you millions of     and    . You have been an amazing support for me hun and I really don't know where I would be if it wasn't for you keeping me calm. I am always here if you need to chat hun just drop me a PM and I'll be there with a sympathetic ear (or rather eyes)

Look after yourself babe and thank you once again from the bottom of my heart
Sianny xxxxx


----------



## kimwalley

hi there girlz

Sianny oh honey i would probably be in the same stessed state as you, i just want to give you my opinion on your situation, i think myself that this is inplantation but please dont take my advice as definate as i dont want to get you hopes up hunx, but i know plenty of women that this has happened to so please please use those       thoughts and try to relax a bit, ann is fab and i have totall faith in her babe. i will be thinking of you on friday and i give you the best of luck in the whole wide world

Anghrad oh lovly you having quite of a journey hun, you put your feet up and please please have these     thoughts. Hope to speak soon x

take care to all of you

lots ans lots of    to all of you

Afm i am still waiting to start my new icsi cycle in may/june nothing else to report.

take care kim


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Sianny - I would definatly say that the fact that you have stopped the pink bleeding is excellent news and only brown is also a good sign, the 2WW is so painful, but you are so nearly there to stick on the positive cabin, give that jellybean lots of positive energy and I have everything crossed for you on Friday.  I know loads of people both on this site and friends at home who bleed at different times of pregnancy, some bleed all the way though for no apparent reason, one thing i have really learnt is that this is not an exact science the pregancy game, and so you just have to beleive in yourself and your jellybean.  I look at Tomos and marvel how my body made him - it is truly incredable, the power of thoses little embies right from the start is a force to be reackoned with.   

Angharad - I hope you are doing ok, keep you feet up and take care of yourself, as I said to Sianny the power of our little babies is oncreadable, they are tough little cookies so just do everything you need to do to look after yourself.   

I know how difficult each step of this process is, my DH and I keep saying this time last year we were discussing the contstant 'what ifs' it is so hard, but it is worth the jouney, even with the sleep deprivation and blamonge belly!!

Auntie-Kerry - How are you doing?

Moocat - Good luck with the down regging, good to hear you are back, sending you lots of positive energy for this cycle    

Bemba


----------



## sunnysideup

sianny i bleed on 2 ww and again at 5 half weeks went to early pregnancy unit in singleton where they scanned me and there was just a sac they told me that it wasnt a viable pregnancy and wait to loose more blood as the bloods that they took over 72 hrs didnt climb much.....but here i am a mummy there is hope and this is just the start of your worrying unfortubatly before and after every scan you will have worries ...... fingers crossed for you hun x x 
hi bemba hows little tomos and you doing x x


----------



## kimwalley

Sianny-  Good luck for Tommorow, be thinking of you hunxx


----------



## Sianny

Morning ladies,

Thank you so much Kimwalley, Bemba, Sunny, Angharad and Girliepinx for everything you have done for you. You have helped me in so many ways you wouldn't believ.

Well today was OTD, plus 5yrs to the date when me and DH, plus Wales won the Grand Slam 5 yrs ago to the date plus my gorgeous angel nephew would have been 9months old today.

Well not to keep you all in suspense WE'VE DONE IT!!!!!!!!          

I can't believe it I really can't. I never ever thought in a million years I would be seing a little + on a stick ever!!!!

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT, I'm off to phone Anne noe and give her the news   I am well and truly on cloud 9 it's awesome.

Lots of love and cwtches to you all
Sianny and jellybean xxxxxx


----------



## kimwalley

Sianny well done on your    Excellent news babe x im so   For you, Im beaming with you here honey om my gosh CONGRATULATIONS you are an inspiration to us hun and proof that we will all conquere the horrible world of infertility 
take care and look after that little jellybean 
Lots of  
Take care 
kimx


----------



## angharad71

Brilliant Sianny!!!!


----------



## moocat

Hi there bemba!! and congratulations on your bundle of joy!! 

Congratulations sianny on your BFP! woo hoo!!!

Hello sunnysideup how are things with you?

Good luck kimwalley with your next cycle, may will be here before you know it!

AFM, nearly a week into DR and have yet to have a night sweat!! not sure how long this will last though. Looking forward to my first scan on 30th.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend

xxx


----------



## angharad71

Hi Everyone, 

I did write a long message yesterday but I lsot itso sulked and it's taken me till now to write again.

Well done again Sianny. I'm so, so pleased for you. Take it easy from here on in and enjoy it all!

Moocat- good luck with it all. I was short protocol so luckily only had one night of night sweats. When do you start stimming?

All ok here. I'm still spotting. Cramps have got less. Going for a private scan on Wednesday as I've not had the appointment for my 12 week NHS one and we just want to know where we're up to asap. Am trying to rest as much as I can but going absolutely insane.

Hope everyone else is doing good

A xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hi girls.  Im new here hope u dont mind me dropping in? 

I have had a few treatments in the LWC Swansea and i love the nurses there they are brill.  I had one go of IVF on the nhs here and just wondering if anyone knows what is going to happen now as i heard on the news that they are giving everyone 2 goes now.  do anyone know anything about this and how do i go about getting a 2nd go?  If anyone could help i would be so grateful thank u girls.   xxx


----------



## Sianny

Morning ladies,

Angharad - I have absolutely everything crossed for you my lil darling and am sending you all the           that you get the news we are all hoping comes for you babe xxxxxx

Emma - Welcome to the thread hun, as you said everyone at LWC Swansea is amazing they are all so helpful and ready with a sympathetic ear if needed. Best thing to do about the 2nd NHS go hun is to give them a call and speak to Dr T or Mr M to see where you are with it all babe. I know the 2nd NHS go starts in April so best to give them a call asap hun as who knows how many they have waiting for this 2nd go. They will be able to give you a rough idea of when you'll be looking to go again for treatment on NHS. Hope this helps hun, keep us all posted xxxx

AFM - Doing fab at the moment. Still hasn't sunk in at all what has happened. Spent all day yesterday with DH and my mam watching all the rugby and my sis and her fella popped in for a bit so was lush. Nice relaxing morning now then off out to take Charlie for a walk and then off up DH's nans for lunch mmmm mmmmm she makes a killer sunday lunch. Well have scan booked for April 13th so fingers crossed everything is fabuloso with it all and we'll get to see our lil jellybean again. Hate not having seen her since she was a day 5 blast.

Thinking of you all and sending you all millions of love and cwtches
Sianny and jellybean xxxxxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Just a quick hello to all of you...

congrats Sianny...im well chuffed for you honey!!! you take care and keep positive, its hard but any neg thoughts keep telling yourself that there is no reason why its not going to continue and work!!!! Thats what i do when i have a blip...

i havent been on here and not had chance to read all the pages but i truly hope your all ok....good things come to those who wait!!! 

hope ang and bemba ok too and sunny and looey...too...xxxx


----------



## kimwalley

hi hunney bunies all the sunshine gone again, welcome back the weather for ducks quack quack

Emma lily hello and welcome hun, i was reading your post and i just wanted to let you know what i would do, i would ring lwc and ask them as they are pretty informed with what is going on, and then i would also ring the health authorty wales which i think is based in cardiff they have a special department that deals withe nhs funding with infertility, i did have the details hun when we were trying for funding but i no longer have it soz, but if you struggle to find out any info on these ring your local health board and they will give you detials on who to contact, i am only giving you advice on the local health authority because you would deffinatly know if were eligable for the funding without waiting. I also would read about this matter on the **** website.
Good luck with this, hope you get the info that you need and you will we able to share you journey with us. 
take care kimx 


Angharad Good luck for wednesday hun, be thinking of you, im sure all will be fine   sending lots of and kisses your way
xxxx


----------



## sunnysideup

congrats sianny  bfp well done now just try not to worry and relax YOUR PREGNANT WHOOP WHOOP


angharad71 
  i  had my registrar Dr Llewellyn looking after me all the way free as i was coincerned cause ivf pregnancy i was in every 4 weeks 4 a scan if you are worried surly they would let you have an ealier scan ... fingers crossed for you im sure your fine we worry more cause of the roller coaster it takes for us to finally get pregnant ..try not to worry

afm going in for appointment in may (maybe sooner) to arrange best time for us to go get our frosties


----------



## angharad71

Hello Everyone,

Thanks for the advice Sunnyside. Luckily I had my NHS 12 week scan appointment through this morning- and its tomorrow (clearly it pays to nag and have a hissy fit on the phone).  I'll be so glad to go. Everything is much better for me. No cramps. Very little spotting. Still got a bit of afternoon sickness. So it's positive thinking for tomorrow.

Emma-Lilly- what other people have is right- try LWC first about your second go, otherwsie you could try your local health board (there are 7 in Wales) if you're Swansea, Bridgend, Neath Port Talbot like me it's Abertawe Bro Morgannwg Health Board. Health Commission Wales write the national policies on funding IVF (I read them all getting ready for fight at the begining of our treatment). Both the Health Board and HCW have websites so I'd google them.

Hope everyone else is good. Sianny sounds like you had a top day on Saturday. Even the rugby went right!


I'll let you know how i get on tomorrow, but got my parents baby-sitting me so it probably won't be until later on.


take care,

A x


----------



## Bemba

Sianny - Congratulations sweetie  on your  so so pleased for you.  Now focuse on enjoying your pregancy and above all on keeping positive to make a nice happy warm house for your little jellybean for the next nine months!!

Angharad - Hope the scan went well today.

Sunny - How are you?  So pleased you are going for the frosties soon.

Girliep - Good to hear from you how are you doing - we need an update.

Moocat - Good luck with the DR hope the gormones are not giving you too much of a hard time.

Emma Lily - Welcome the the thread.

AFM - All going well, Tomos is a joy bar the greizzles at night, he takes after his dad and is a bit of a night owl, we had our first bath togther today, I put him in with me and it was lovely, and somewhat easier to control him - he is so slippery when he wiggles DH and I need to bath him togther normally, but bathing together means I can support him on my legs.

Bemba


----------



## angharad71

Hi Everyone,

Didn't have a chance to email yesterday. I had a stomach bug, which is not ideal when you've got your scan and need to hold water down for an hour. But never mind. Had the scan all good. Baby bouncing. Due date now 6th 10th, so it's come forward five days. The bleed is still there but not growing or doing anything much. So we're chuffed.

How's everyone else doing?

Kimwaley- how are you getting on in preparation for May- which will be here in no time!

Emma-Lilly- welcome

Bemba- bathing with Tomos sounds really lovely.

and Sianny- how is it going? 

Hi to everyone else.

A x


----------



## kimwalley

Hi 

Angharad Im sooooooooooo happy that all is good   brill news babex

afm im still waiting but time is ticking thank god, im realy looking forward to this cycle and i am trying to have as many  thoughs as i can but im sure you all understand you just cant get those negatvie ones out of the back of your head, i worked out my cycle dates the other day  i will start cycle day1 around the 24th march then start the meds around the 13 june, EC around 7 july, ET around 11 july as we are going to try blastocyst nad then testing around 25 july. oh yes i am going to do accupunture through this cycle and a month before. I think when may actually gets here i will feel that the wait is not that long anymore 

Lots of   to you all and lots of sticky dust and    also

Take care kimx


----------



## Sianny

Hey ladies,

Angharad - Such amazing news sweetheart, been thinking about you soooo much it's crazy!!!! So glad everything is looking so good now babe

Bemba - Bathtime with Tomos sounded amazing hun. I can't wait to get to that point. I know what you mean though about the slippery wriggling should have seen me trying to bath my cousins lil un the other day it's bad enough trying to change his nappy nevermind bathing the lil bugger   He is brilliant though

Sunny - Got everything crossed for your appointment for your frosties hun xx

Kimwalley - I know how insane all this waiting is babe but it flies by soooo quick that it'll be here before you know it babe. All the luck in the World with everything  sweetheart

Girliepinx - Hope you are well sweetie, haven't seen you on here in ages. See you go away and look what happens ha ha I was waiting for you to get back on here so you could see what had happened.

AFM - Doing fab, having a fee odd cramps here and there but apart from that sooo amazing. (.Y.) are absolutely killing me, abdomen already growing which is freaking DH out a bit but he's loving the (.Y.) growing bless him ha ha Think my Charlie knows what has happened as he jumps up on the sofa and puts his head on my belly and doesn't leave me. If I go to bed before DH he comes up and sleeps outside my bedroom door and follows me everywhere. He is soooo protective love him it's lush. Well back to work now before I drive myself insane ha ha

Love and cwtches to you all
Sianny and jellybean xxxxx


----------



## angharad71

Good morning ladies.

I hope everyone's good this lovely Sunday morning.

All good here. Went shopping for bigger clothes yesterday as my belly is getting a bit chunky. I've bought clothes that will probably fit me best when I'm 7 months but never mind I enjoyed myself. Thank you New Look Maternity range!

Sianny- I take it Charie is a dog or a cat? Our greyhound has been fab with me- in the early days when all I was doing was panicking and crying she'd just rest her chin on my knee and gaze at me with her big brown eyes. They sense something is going on don't they.

Right best go as my husband is out walking her and I'm meant to be sorting out paperwork.

Take care everyone,

A x


----------



## Sianny

Hey ladies,

Angharad - Yeah Charlie is my darling baby pooch. I absolutely baby him and spoil him rotten. DH bought him for me after we had been together a yr to try and get me away from wanting a baby and then when we decided to try and had all the problems and thought I would never have one babied him even more. He was the same as your dog at the start he would just sit resting his head on my belly and just stare at me. He just follows me everywhere and doesn't like it when I'm in the bathroom or the bedroom and he can;t be with me he pines outside the door, so sweet.

How is everyone doing? Hope you are all well. 

Sorry for the short post but full up bigtime with a cold from hell so am under strict orders from DH to get back to snuggling on sofa (just got back from MIL she made us sunday lunch and I fell asleep too oops) all cwtched up and warm and try and sweat it out. New sofa's finally delivered today round about the same time as what we think may be the start of morning sickness   I'm like a right baby when it comes to sick I cry my eyes out and just want to be cwtched ha ha. Well I can feel DH's eyes burning me so better log off.

Love and cwtches to you all

Sianny and jellybean xxxx


----------



## kimwalley

hi Girlz 

Hope you all had a good weekend

Sianny i have the same as you a horrible stinking cold i havnt had a cold like this for years so feet like crap all weekend, back in work today sounding like Kurmet the frog 
lol


Angharad Nice to hear off you hun, you seem so much happier now its great, im glad you enjoyed you shopping trip, i love shopping not doing so much of it now as saving the last bit fir ivf.

Hope all of you are good

take care kimx


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

please take a look at this link. we need someone to speak out!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232660.new#new


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Only a quick post as i am on a night shift!!   

Had my baseline scan on tuesday - all looking good! starting stimms tonight - can't wait! next scan next friday. Generally feel good, a few hot flushes and night sweats but not as bad as previous cycles (not sure if thats good or bad!?)

Hope you guys are all well. Hope you have a lovely easter   

xxx


----------



## kimwalley

hi girlz

hope everyone is doing well only 52 days to go untill cycle day 1 woho cant wait

moocat well done on starting stims sure you will bw fine babe x all the best for next fridays scan good luck hunxx


take care all 
speak to you soon and have a good easter

kimxx


----------



## angharad71

hi everyone, just to wish you all a happy Easter. Hope everyone has a lovely time.

A x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Girls,
haven't been posting much though do check the board oftena dn have been following everyones progress. Its good to see there has been some successess in the past few months, and for those of us waiting, our time will come, though I'm sorry we're still waiting.
As for us there has been a lot happening, and unfortunately it hasn't been good. Some of you may remember my dh had a failed vas reversal in feb 2008, in jul 2009 we had a pesa which did find some sperm though they weren't very good quality, however we had hope and the next step was to get to my goal weight so we could start the egg sharing process with icsi. In january, 2 and a half stone lighter we started getting geared up for treatment and to get the  ball rolling we I had to have certain bloods taken to make sure my eggs could be used, one of the blood results came back as I am a carrier for cystic fibrosis, so no egg sharing for me, not the end of the world but they want to screen dh to make sure he isn't... yep you guessed it, he is also a carrier. Such bad luck!

We've had 2 weeks now to think about our options, cry a few tears and come to terms with this news. 
We had a follow up appt today and now have a plan in place. We are being referred for genetic counselling and following that Dr T will support us in a request for funding for embyo screening from the health care commission. Whilst we await that we are going to have donor sperm IUI, next thurs I go in for an Hycosy, to check my fallopian tubes are patent, and then hopfully with my next cycle we can go ahead with insemination as long as they find a match. Using donor sperm has been a hard decision to make, I feel like I've had to grieve the children dh and I may never have, however we really cant afford the embryo screening ourselves and have a real need to start being pro active in our journey to have a child, so we are excited about the possibilities of next month, and apprehensive too.

Sorry this has been a long post, I look forward to ctaching up and sharing this journey with you all xx


----------



## angharad71

oh Auntie Kerry. What a journey. You and your husband must be worn out with it all. It sounds like you've had such a mountain to climb. But it sounds like you're in a place where you can be hopeful again.

Good luck next month and with the funding application for embryo screening.

Take care,

A x


----------



## moocat

Hi lovely LWC ladys!! how nice is this sunshine    

Hi Spooks how lovely to hear that you've got baby spooks on your lap!! a imagine that fills me with hope

Auntie kerrie - my god you've been through a lot hun   fingers crossed you get NHS funding for embryo screening. I am going through an appeal to get IVF funding from the NHS at the moment and its been a battle to get this far. I guess there are lots of things to think about in using a donor, but at the end of the day you have to do what is right for you and your DH. Good luck with everything

AFM - went for my scan this morning. Have 7 good size and 3 smaller follicles on the right and about 3 smaller ones on the left. The clinic seemed a little concerned (although this is the exactly the same as my last cycle and i got 12 eggs!!) and have upped my gonal f to 300. Back on monday for another scan then hopefully EC on wed or thurs - getting excited now!


----------



## JennSi

Hello SWC friends,

Hope everyone is doing well. I've not been around for awhile because we had a really hard time last cycle :-( Wondering if one of you might be able to set my mind at ease... I started my period on Friday. Started with brown spotting but was definitely a full period by afternoon. I wasn't able to ring the clinic (let alone go) because we are visiting my DP's family in Edinburgh. Will it be too late to start my new IVF cycle on Monday? It will be the fourth day of my period (I'm doing a short cycle with suprecur and gonal-f). I will be heartbroken to miss another month.

Have any of you started on the fourth day? I know I can ring on Monday to find out, but I am so worried I can't sleep.

Love, 
JennSi


----------



## Bemba

Morning Ladies,

JennSi - Sorry I can not help you with your question, but call LWC first thing tomorrow would be my suggestion.  I know it will be horrible if you have to wait another month, but if they do say you need to it will be for the right reasons, you need everything to be right for tx.  Hope you do not have ot wiat though!!

Auntie Kerri - Poor you, you and DH have really been out through the wringer, I feel for you, all I can say is these sorts of trials make our relationships stronger, and as long as you stand together you will get your dream, but take time to support each other.  Wishing you laods of luck and   

Hope all you other ladies are doing well, all ok here, Cyw and DH are having a Sunday morning lie in so I am catching up with FF and ********, and doing the laundry - no rest of the wicked!!

Big hugs, Bemba


----------



## moocat

Things aren't good with me     had my scan this morning and only 4 follicles bigger enough, another 4 that hopefully will grow big enough and a couple of small ones. They said that i need a minimal of 10 follicles to egg share - gutted! they have upped my dose of gonal f again and will re scan me on wed, but really my only choice is wether to abandon the cycle or find £3000 (which we don't have) to pay for the cycle ourselves. Just completely gutted, sat here with tears rolling down my cheeks. Feel like i have let my DH down, not to mention the other lady. 

Just don't know what to do. Sorry no personals today xx


----------



## JennSi

Hello everyone,

Moocat -- I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I know how disappointing it is to have fewer follicles than you hoped for    But you never know what might happen with the little ones.  I was told I only had three that were big enough during the last cycle, but ended up with six by the time they did the egg collection -- so don't give up hope!  

Bemba -- thank you so much for the words of comfort over the weekend.  I was so worried, but we went for a scan today and everything looked fine for us to move ahead with the cycle    We go back for our second scan on Monday, so please keep fingers and toes crossed for us.

Lot of big hugs to everyone,
JennSi


----------



## kimwalley

HI girlz YesYesYes summer is here and i feel much happier when the sunshine is out can do more things to pass the time 

Angharad Hope all is well hun, just looked back on some posts and wanted to say thank you on the nutrion advice only now i spooted it. thanksxxx

Sianny Hope all is well with you and jellybeanxx

Moorcat Oh Honey im so sorry that your counts and sizes are down hun, I had a cycle canx as my folls were growing outside ovary guttingi know and i totally understand about the money side as me and dp can not egg share and are not entiled to nhs teatment so have to pay pvt so i know how you feel there also, this is why we have to wait so long is to save up for a icsi cycle which is about £4500, but saying all this you still have time on your side for those little folls to grow babe and please remember that you have let no one down take care hun and good luck xxxxxx 

Afm still on the wait getting a little more excited as the tick tock on my cycle clock is geeting nearer thank god, going to start accupunture beging of may will keep you posted 

Take care and enjoy the sunshine while its here 
kimxx


----------



## ratsy

hi girls hope you dont mind me butting in on your thread just wanted to ask you girls a question 

Im from ivf wales and were still waiting for our 2nd ivf funding we know the north wales girls have had theres and are starting booking in planning apointments , but nothing down here for us 

Just wondered if your clinic have started there 2nd cycle yet 

Thanks girls  

R x


----------



## kimwalley

HI GIRLZ

Ratsy- Between me and you evan though i am due to start treatment with lwc i phoned ivf wales beginning of this week and booked for a consultation just to have a second opinion, only due to the fact that we have to pay pvt, i asked the receptionist if this new reg with the nhs would affect pvt treatment wait, she told no it shouldnt but they have not had the go ahead yet on this reg and that when they do it will probably start with older ladies(not that i know how old you are this maybe a good thingh for you) but to me it didnt sound like anyone is rushing there to have this new cycle 2 in place. Hope this helpsxxx

Hope all the rest of you are good
Take care kimxxxx


----------



## angharad71

Hi Everyone,

Ratsy- there's a thread on FF somewhere for people waiting for their second cycle in Wales. There's lotsof ladies on there from different clinics including LWC. There's a link to it on this thread about 2 pages ago posted by Kara (?). If you can't find it let me know.

Kimwalley- not long now! It's getting to be more like days rather than weeks now isn't it. I know when I started my treatment I was excited but still holding out for a miracle beforehand. It's allmixed emotions the closer it gets isn't it.

Sianny- you ok? You've not been on here in a while.

And Girlie Pinx- you alright love?

Oh Moocat- I hope thingswork out. What everyone else has said is right though your follies might surprise you yet. I really hope things go your way.


Jensi- what's happening?

AFM- all good. Went back to work on Monday after ages so it's great to be back to normal. Seeing my consultant this afternoon- just routine.

I hope everyone else is doing good.

A x


----------



## moocat

Hi ladies

Well miracles do happen!!!!!!!!!

After my complete devastation of being told i wouldn't be able to egg share on monday, i have just been to my next scan where 4 lovely big juicy follicles have appeared from no where!!! so i now have 12 large enough and can egg share again! i am in complete amazement (as were the clinic!!) but so so grateful. My lovely mum and dad had also offered to lend us the extra money we needed. I have to say i think all the positved vibes and messages i got for you guys definately played a part - SO THANK YOU!! i am booked in for egg collection on friday morning and am just praying i get lots of lovely eggs!

xx


----------



## ratsy

Hi girls 

Thanks for your reply  

Ive been on that thread with kara ive contacted welsh assembly and my local AM and nothing 

The hospital are holding back for some reason and i was just wondering if yours has started as ours hasnt ,

Kimwalley- Im 39 in july and im still waiting dont look like il get my cycle as ive had my immunes tested and i need to have tx asap as my bloods will be no good  so will be doing private  tx , And yes as you said they dont seem to be in a rush i was told they need new staff and new premises so think we have a long wait  

Thank you girls for your help  

R   xx


----------



## JennSi

Hooray for Moocat!!!!  I'm so happy for you!  Let that be an inspiration to all of us not to lose hope  

Good luck with your egg collection on Friday.  I'll be thinking about you and sending positive vibes your way.

Big hugs,
JennSi


----------



## kimwalley

HI GIRLZ

Moorcat WEll done girly on growing those extra eggs Good luck for Friday be thinking of you sending you lots of sticky dust take care xxxxx 

Ratsy Thanks for sharing that with me about the new premises etc i didnt realise this maybe its a better idea for me to stay exactly where i am anyway good luck hun have yo tried any other Clinic ?

Hope all is well With all 

take care 
kimxxxxxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi, 
well some interesting things happening on here!
Moocat thats excellent news about your follies, roll on friday and the egg sharing, more £££ to spend on your nursery you ARE going to need!

Spooks, thanks for pointing me in the direction of the IUI thread, I will head over there this w/e to introduce myself.
A quickie from me, just had my hycosy, quite uncomfortable due to my cervix not co operating, but both tubes are clear so thats reassuring. Now just to wait fro a donor, I'm cmv neg so migth take a bit longer to find a donor, but am open to offers. A bit of wishful thinking on my part but would love to get going on next cycle!

Anyway, better run, have  had my 2 5 year old nieces since sunday, so we're off to the parl and to buy sweeties!

Chat soon xx


----------



## angharad71

Wonderful news Moo-cat!!!!


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone and a big thank you to you all for your support this week!

Well we had egg collection this morning!! so bloody painful -ouchy!! but we got 11 eggs!!!!!!!!!!!      
So 6 for us and 5 for my recipient. Not bad when you think on monday they didn't think i would even get 8! Just had a bit of a sleep.The clinic are going to ring in the morning to let us know how many fertilise and decided if its ET on monday or wednesday.

So, so relieved!! its been one stressful week! but hey we got 11 eggs and the sun is shining (Just fingers crossed for tomorrow now!)

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Moocat that is amazing! Well done you, now you rest up over the weekend and get ready for welcoming those precious lil embies back so they can snuggle in for the long haul x


----------



## moocat

Well our celebration of getting 6 eggs was shortlived!!!

The clinic rang this morning to say that only 2 have fertilised. Which we are very disappointed about! because of this we are having ET tomorrow. Trying to remain positive, but beginning to feel like this cycle is doomed.......

xx


----------



## JennSi

Oh, Moocat!  What a roller coaster the past week has been for you   I know you've heard it a million times, but just remember, all it takes is one.  Best of luck with your ET.  

On another note, have any of you been using the new Gonal F pen?  I've been on 150 iu using a 900 iu pen.  This is the sixth day of stimming, so the pen should be empty now -- but we still have at least a couple of doses left.  I think we've been doing it right (turning the pen to 150 and pulling it out until it clicks), but now I'm worried maybe I haven't been getting the correct dose.  Has anyone had a similar experience?

Hope everyone is doing well.

JennSi xxx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Moocat - sending you lots of      I can imagine how disappointed you might be feeling but remember as they say it does only take one, I was sure all thought my 2 ww that my cycle had not worked, and here i am 11 months later badly sleep deprived but happily holding my little boy, so please stay as positive as you can and work on making those embies a nice warm friendly home to grow big and strong in - as they say it is not over till the fat lady sings!!

JennSi - I think they always overfill those pens, we had extra shots left in ours when were were using them both with the Gonal F and the other brand they used to use, sounds to me like you are doing it correctly so do not worry.  

AK - Sending you lots of     to hoping you get your donor soon.

Was wondering if you guys would be up for meeting up some time now the summer seems to be here, we could meet in a pub or for a picnic or something.  Let me know what you think, we seem to spend so much time chatting online it would be good to not just be virtul friends!!

Big hugs to you all.

Bemba


----------



## angharad71

Hi Everyone,

Moo-cat- we only had three fertilised, one didn't make it through the night, other two back in and here I am fifteen weeks gone. So you never know. You're still in the game! Good luck.

Bemba- what a lovely idea. Will we all have to wear red carnations? If other people are up for it perhaps we could meet in Swansea one Saturday?

All good here. I started bleeding again this week. Story of my pregancy to date. Had a scan on Thursday. Everything fine. No sign of what's causing the bleeding and they scan again in 2 weeks. I guess it means no white trousers for me this summer- best not risk it!

I hope everyone else is doing good. I'm worried about those of you who've not been on here in a while. I hope things are ok.

A x


----------



## moocat

Hi ladies

just a quickie (!!) to let you all know how ET went today........

well its was never destin to go well really after the week i have had!! out of two embryo's only one made it to today and the remaining one although had progressed had not divided. Anyway we had the remaining embryo transferred and i guess we just have to wait and see.......trying to remain positive. Test day is 1st May.

Bemba - thanks you for your kind words. I dream of the day when i will be sleep deprived and have baby sick down my sleeve! just hope this little embie sticks around. And yes i would love to meet up with you all!!

JennSi - Bemba is right, they always over fill the pens to make sure you always get your full dose. Its sounds like you are doing it perfectly!

Right i have a big bar of chocolate calling me, just hope it helps lift me out of my depression!

xx xx


----------



## kimwalley

GOODLUCK MOOCAT SENDING YOU LOTS OF STICKY VIBES 
enjoy your bar of chocolate you deserve it hun      

take care kim


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Ladies!
Guess what, we have a donor! So just waiting now for DS to be transported to swansea and then will commence our first IUI! Not sure how long it'll take but my new cycle should be around 4/5th may so might even get to start then Its quite scary but exciting to think that for the first time ever I have a chance at getting pregnant!

Enough about me, how are things with you?

Moo- hows your 2ww going? I really hope your embie is snuggling in for the long haul x

Jenn, hows stimming, any updates?

Hi to bemba, spooks, kimwalley, and angharad! A meet sounds really good, was trying to organise one last year but it never panned out, pub sounds good for lunch or dinner. My shifts do make it quite difficult but am free next w/e if anyone is up for it. Swansea sounds good, maybe a harvester/beefeater/toby


----------



## sunnysideup

sticky vibes moocat thinking of you just relax hun xxxx

bemba sounds like you are enjoying motherhood xxxx great idea with meeeting up would love to meet you all finaly and maybe bamba we can take our little ones for nice walks down mumbles

afm  got appointment with dr m on the 4th may to start my frozen transfer prob go for my may cycle  so lots of worrying and stressful posts are expected from me 

hope all the rest of you ladies are good 
luck to you all x x x xenjoy the sun


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Girls!

Well, we have a match! Very quick, sounds like my kinda guy!   Anyway so just waiting now for DS to arrive in clinic and then can begin. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it can be with my next cycle, AF will be due around the 5th may.

It a bit quiet on here, have we scared you all off talking about meeting

xx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Moocat - Sending you lots of sticky vibes of the 2WW            

AK - So pleased you have a match, sending you lots of       too, so exciting.

Sunny - Walks down mumbles sound lovely, I love getting out with the pram.

Angharad - Glad all is going well, how is your bump are you showing much yet?

AFM - Well we tried ot have our first bbq of the year today, tpyical we woke up to rain.  But hay we did it anyway, just ate in doors.  

Re meeting up, so pleased you are up for it, next weekend not good for me as  we are seeing friends from London.  Can I suggest we pick a date in a few weeks time, say a Sat in May or something, we can meet for lunch, as AK says maybe a harvester or beefeater or something.  AK as you work shifts when would be a good weekend for you?  We are pretty fleixble but both bank holidays in May are out for us.

Bemba


----------



## JennSi

Hello everyone!

Just thought I'd give you an update on how things are going with us...  It turns out I actually wasn't getting the right dosage of gonal f -- in his attempts to be very gentle with the shots, my DP wasn't pushing the pen all the way down.  I had only 4 eggs after EC and only 1 fertilised normally    I had ET on Sunday -- it was a grade 1-2 and had divided from 2 to 4 cells from the time they phoned us to come in and when we arrived for the ET 2 hours later, so we're hoping that's a good sign.  Still really disappointed about not having many eggs, but I can't be cross with my DP for trying to be gentle!!!  

Moocat - hope things are going well during your 2ww.  Sending lots of sticky vibes your way.  

Auntie Kerry - Congrats on your donor!  

Bemba (and everyone) - I think meeting up sounds great!  Weekends are filling up fast, but right now 15 and 22 May are free.

Best to everyone!!!

JennSi


----------



## moocat

Good morning everyone!

Jenni sorry to hear you were getting the right dose. Congratulations on being PUPO!! and its sounds like you have a super embie on board

Bemba hope you are well. I also work shifts and its also a hour and half drive for me to swansea!! but i would love to come and meet up with you all. Just let me know the date you decide and i will check and see if i am working or not

Aunti kerry - congrats on finding your prefect match hun!!! any news on when you can start?

Sunnyside up - Good luck with your appt with Mr M. Hopefully you will be waking up that snowbaby soon

AFM - well things aren't good - lots of AF cramps over the past couple of days and a bit of bleeding yesterday. Decided to test early this morning (OPD not til sat) and its was BFN. Feeling really down now, this will be my 3rd IVF and can't believe its going to be negative again!


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Moocat - Sorry you are feeling down, but try and hang in there, and do test on Sat, there is still time, it could be an implatation bleed, soe ladies bleed through out their pregancies, and the cramps could be your overies which are very swollen remember.  I was sure I was not pregant my boobs stopped hurting half way through, so do not give up hope quite yet.  Sending you loads of       

JennSi - Sending you lots sticky vibes for your embie - as they all say it only takes 1.    

Meeting up - I can do the 15 and the 22 (as long as it is not the bank holiday weekend) in May.

Bemba


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Girls,
firstly   moocat for testing early! As Bemba has already said lots of women have implantation bleeding and cramps, please don't give up yet, and do test on saturday,   we're all rooting for you, and hope you get a positive.

Jennsi, your poor Dp, bless him, at least the one embie you have on board sounds fantastic, fingers crossed for a nice sticky one

As for me, the DS is on oreder so just waiting for it to arrive at the clinic, not sure how long it'll take but I can't understand why it would take too long, next ccle should start around 5th so hoping its here for then and we can get going!

Hi Bemba, Kim, Sunny and Spooks...
From what I can remember I am free 15th, but not 22nd, 2 weekends in a row off is a no go! lol! So that would be great if we could arrange something for then

xx


----------



## angharad71

Hi Everyone,

Sit tight Moo-cat- so far all you know for sure is that you may have wasted a pregnancy test. Try and wait till Saturday before testing again if you can. Fingers crossed for you chick.

Ooh good luck Jennsi- take it easy for the next fortnight. Foingers crossed for you too!

Monday and Tuesday are big days for ladies on here then. I'll be thinkngi of you both Aunt Kerry and Sunny Side Up.

And isn't May the month Kimwalley?

Hows' things Bemba? Does Tomos enjoy the sunshine?

AFM all good. Had a scan today. My consultant wanted me to have an extra one becasue I'd been spotting. Baby looks great. I thought I could see it's gender, but turns out to have been the umbilical cord. If I'd been wrong what a big fella he would be!!! I've got a bit of a b ump on the go too. I'm so chuffed- I've waited years for this and I'm so grateful for where we're up to.

REgarding meeting up i can probably do the 15th or 22nd.

see you soon,

A x


----------



## sunnysideup

hi ladies 

moocat test dates are there for a reason hun sat is the day for you .... i bleed the 1st couple of months through my pregnancy i was in the epu in swansea nearly every 2 weeks so dont worrry about the bleeding

angharad71 glad your bump is coming along nicely i didnt have a bump at all so fingers crossed on my next treatment i fall pregnant and have a massive one to show off (posative thinking is the only way)

auntie-kerry hope you are able to start may cycle we will be in it together fingers crossed

: JennSi  sticky vibes hun dont test early.......... got everything crossed for you

afm baby paytnn is still teething bless her 4 months old and she has been teething for newarly 2 months and there dosnt seem that they will be coming through any time soon  but thankfully they dont seem to bother  her at night she loves her sleep (like her mum) looking foward now to seeing dr m and hopefully go ahead with my may cycle ..i can do any weekend as still on maternity tilll june


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Just to let you know i tested today and got a BFN. Its what i had been expecting really as i have been bleeding really heavily for the last two days. Will ring the clinic on tuesday and see where we go from here. Both completely gutted.......

xx


----------



## Juls78

awwwww moocat, i'm so sorry hunny. Its so hard! thinking of you
julsxx


----------



## angharad71

Oh Moo-cat. I'm so sorry to hear your news.  
Just take it easy the next couple of days and see what they say in the clinic on Tuesday.

A xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Moocat, I'm really sorry that this has not worked for you, know that we're all here thinking of you   
xx


----------



## sunnysideup

hugs moocat x x x


----------



## kimwalley

Moocat so sorry hun sending lots of hugs and love your way xxx take care xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Moocat, how are you doing hun?

Nothing to report here, desperately hoping the clinic phone in the next day or 2 to tell  us the DS is there, I can feel the witch  building her momentum to strike!   

Anyone else had any thoughts about meeting up?

xx


----------



## Bemba

Big hugs Moocat, so sad to hear your news.

Bemba


----------



## JennSi

Moocat -- so very sorry to hear your news   I hope you are feeling a bit better now... and hopeful for the next try.  I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of warm fuzzy hugs   

Auntie Kerrie -- hope that DS arrives soon and is full of the fastest swimmers   

Everyone -- thanks for all the sticky vibes you've been sending my way.  Test day is Sunday....

Still keen to meet up...

JennSi
xx


----------



## kimwalley

jensi sending you lots of sticky dust hun good luckxx


----------



## JennSi

Thanks, Kimwalley!  Feeling a bit crampy today, so I'm hoping it's not AF.  Trying to stay positive but feeling really anxious!!!  Can't think of anything else and it's driving me   

JennSi xx


----------



## angharad71

Good luck Jennsi. The wait is rubbish isn't it. You want it to fly by until the last couple of days when I just wanted time to slow right down. Don't read anything into the cramps- it could be anything. I've got my fingers crossed for you.

Kimwalley- how long is it for you Chick?

A x


----------



## JennSi

Angharad -- you described it perfectly!  I want it to be over, but not if it means AF instead of a BFP    Still crampy, and usually AF arrives two days before my test date.  Test day is Sunday, so I will be really surprised if it's not AF.  Still trying to hope for the best, but it's difficult to know whether it's better to be overly positive (and then be devasted) or overly cautious (and also be devastated).  Such a roller coster, this.

But thanks for the words of encouragement!   

JennSi xx


----------



## JennSi

Thanks so much, Spooks.  I really needed to hear that!

JennSi xx


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey girls, jus a quick hello to see how your all doing!!!


----------



## Sianny

Hey ladies,

Just a quick one as DH will be home soon as we are taking our cousins lil un out for the day.

Just thought I would drop by and say a big huge hello as I haven't been on here since we had our BFP  and we are now 11wks and 2days. We have our scan on 18th and can't wait to see the difference 4wks have made to our lil jellybean. Can't wait to hear her lil heartbeat and see her wriggling and kicking around for her mammy and daddy.

Hope everyone is doing well

Love and cwtches
Sian and jellybean


----------



## JennSi

Hi friends.

Just wanted to give you a quick update -- test day was today and it was a BFN    This cycle was different from all my others because AF usually arrives two days before my test day.  This time I only had light spotting (for which LWC told me to increase cyclogest to three times a day) on Friday and Saturday -- so I was really hopeful that this time was going to be different.  Feeling really depressed and not very optimistic for the future.  We have 2 frozen blasts yet to transfer, but that will be the end of our three cycles.  Not sure what we'll do (or can afford to do) if that doesn't work out.  It's all so much stress, pressure, and heartbreak.

Hope you are all doing well.  Sian, congrats to you and your little bean.  Hope the scan goes well for you!

JennSi xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Jenn, I'm so sorry!    

Quick update from me, we're systems go, into clinic tomorrow will find out from there what's gonna happen in the next few weeks, but we're finally on board the train, destination - motherhood! 

At least I hope thats where we end up!

x


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

JenniSi - So sorry to hear about your BFN, take some time out to spoil yourself and get strong for those forties.  Sending you lots of hugs.

Meeting up - Do people still want o meet up on Saturday?  I am up for it if anyone else is.  We could meet in a pub somewhere in swansea for lunch ofr just afternoon coffee.  Let me know if anyone is free to meet.

Bemba


----------



## kimwalley

Jensi- So sorry honeyxxxxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

so sorry Jennsi

you really need time for you at this difficult time, i dont know much about you but i was jus wondering if you had had accupuncture....  dont like to pry but jus wondered...i have had friends who have failed iVF and then successful after accup...dont want to provide false hope as every situation is different...i aslo had a friend who was told that as long as she had enough money she would have a child she longed for and low and behold on her 4th attempt she had a lovely daughter and her age was against her....not what you want to hear but message me if you want to have any info on an excellent accupuncturist...i recommend jus from personal experience and i am convinced it helped me conceive through icsi...i had very lil symptoms and have been quite good so far....i started in the august and had my tx in the oct/nov...please dont feel im pushy but i would jus like to offer support at this difficult time, thinking of you and hope you feel better soon...xxxxx big hugs...xxx


----------



## JennSi

Hi everyone.

Thanks so much for the words of kindness and encouragement.  They really mean a lot during such a sad and emotional time.

Auntie Kerry - Thanks for the support.  Hope things went well at the clinic and you're well on your way to motherhood.

Bemba - I'll definitely take your advice and rest up before my FET.  Really feel like I need some time to NOT think about IVF for awhile.  It feels like it's taken over my life.

Kimwalley - Thank you for the hug!

Girliepinx - I don't think you are prying or being pushy AT ALL!  I appreciate any advice that might help!!  I have thought about acupuncture because I really feel like I've been so stressed during all my cycles -- there's so much pressure when you feel like you're up against the clock.  I hoped that acupuncture might help me relax a bit, and given your recommendation, I'm definitely willing to give it a go.  I'll message you to get details about your acupuncturist.  Thanks so much for your support and advice -- I appreciate it so much!

Big hugs all around and THANK YOU again.

JennSi xx


----------



## angharad71

Hey Jenn-si, I'm so sorry to hear it didn't work out this time.
I read what Girlie wrote about accupuncture- i had it before IVF but not during as I didn't have huge faith in my accupuncturist. My Dad's gp told me about a person who does it based in the Mumbles who is meant to be brilliant. Her husband is a nutritionist too.

But for now just chill and take it easy.

A xx


----------



## JennSi

Hi Angharad,

Thanks for the support!   Do you know the name of the acupuncturist in Mumbles?  

Girliepinx - is that the one you went to?

JennSi xx


----------



## moocat

so sorry jenni


----------



## Bemba

JennSi - I had acupunture with Dr Zhu on Walters Road, I found her very supportive so she treated my mind aswell as my body, it really helped me to keep sane!!  She has pratsied in both a chinese and western medicine so knows the issues from both angles.  I keep up with the treatments throught out my pregancy and I do think it contributed to me having such a good 9 months.  I never hads the flu jab as the acupunture supported my immune system and in fact I had treatments pretty much for 2 years and only got 4 colds in that time, which is pretty impresive as I used to get quite a few and work with poeple with young kids so there was always something going round the office.  I would really recommend it.

Bemba


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hi jennsi

i have messaged you about my accupuncturist and i have seen previous posts on here, i think from the girls who have had it closer to you....i had my accup right up until and the friday before i had egg transfer on sunday but i didnt have it following et (altho recommended)...i spoke to them about it and they told me to go with my gut feeling and then i had it when i was due to test which was 2 days before and then around 6 weeks i think..etc etc. it increases blood flow to the womb and  can make it an excellent host for a baby to snuggle...well thats what i beleive....

i did have faith in my accupuncturist as she asked me how i felt and actually listened and gave me the choice, not pushy at all...after all you have to be comfortable with what your doing....take time for you...it does take over your life and it consumes you....

bemba- i remember you telling me about yours and i have had an excellent pregnancy before, during and after...really lucky to be honest cos its 2....i did have the flu jab mind cos i work in the communty and we had a preg mother who was severly ill with it so i caved in at 18 weeks and i was going on a plane so i was a bit paranoid about it coming through the aircon...lol...but i recommend too...

ang- how r you babes? no i didnt go to the one in mumbles....i live in bridgend so i went to cardiff as im lucky to live right in the middle of the m4...not literally lol...but i had a choice....

good luck aunti kerry.....


----------



## Juls78

Hi girls,
I have started a thread in the south glam main board asking for recommendations for accupuncure specialists in our area, i see you are having a discussion about it here. I would really appreciate any recommendations!

Girlipinx- jiya- how ya doing?? hope you are blooming! 
Bemba-  i can do a lunch meet in swansea on saturday- close to m4 would be great ( i hate driving through town) would be grat to meet you all.
aunty kerry- how did it go at the clinic. Hope you can meet on sat!
Jensi- hope you are looking after yourself!xxx
spooks, moocat,  angharad71, kimwalley, sunnysideup- hellooo- hope you are all ok.

I am bound to have missed someone out! SSSOOOO sorry if i have!
I am also sorry that i have been awol for a while. I have been a bit of a lurker- following all your stories but needed some time not discussing my tx for a while. Iam also a rubbish poster- would love to do more but time is so precious and by the time i have read your posts i don't have time to post- i will do better!

Hopefully we can meet on sat!
julsxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi girls,
well it all started yesterday, had my first jab, am on two injections per day, one to supress ovulation (can't remember the name of it) and gonal f which is to encourage the follicles to grow. Its DH's turn to do them tonight so we'll see how we get on. We'll have a uss next tues to check growth and lining then maybe IUI friday or the following monday...exciting!

Saturday is still good for me, just an idea but there is a harvester restaurant just off junction 43 of the m4 at llandarcy, you can't miss it as its on the exit roundabout when you come off the M4...just a suggestions though....

Really looking forward to meeting you all

Juls its great to have you back on the board!


----------



## JennSi

I'm so glad I found you lot on Fertility Friends!  Can't even tell you how much better you have made me feel.  Thank you so much!!!   

Moocat --  Hopefully we'll both have BFPs next time!!!  Thank you for the hug   

Bemba --  Thanks for acupuncture info -- I live in Uplands so Walter Rd is really close.  Also got a recommendation from Girliepinx for a clinic near where I work (might be the same on Spooks goes to).  Just have to make a decision about which one would suit me best.

Girliepinx -- I sent you a message -- thank you so much for the detailed information on your acupuncture clinic!  You are a star!

Juls 78 -- I'm definitely taking your advice and trying to look after myself and relax a bit.  Thanks!

Auntie Kerry -- Congrats to you!!!  You're finally on your way!!!  Just make sure your DH pushes the Gonal F pen ALL the way down so you get your full dose   

Spooks -- You're so right... there's so much stress, but it's so counterproductive because it adversely affects the tx!!!  I've decided I have to be more proactive about relaxation -- hence the acupuncture.  I'm also hoping to start going to a yoga/meditation class.  I'm willing to try anything if it will help me and my DP get that BFP we've been dreaming of for so long.  Really appreciate your kind words   

Good night everyone!

Love,
JennSi


----------



## sunnysideup

Stupid computer just done massive post and lost it .aarrrhhhhh

Just a quickie now hope you are all well afm had consultation with Dr M was gonna go with May cycle for our fet of 2 blasts but the DH has got some precious time off so he wants a holiday so we have taken the decision to go with my June cycle hopefully then ill be totally distressed and up for the treatment

I am def up for sat anthoer option is the village hotel (newish one) on Fabian way as you come into swansea just let me know what you ladies decided I'm up for anything (babies are invited are they)?


----------



## daisy-may

hey girlies can i join you ?? Im not with LWC swansea but im all set for cardiff but there is no board for cardiff and i feel all lonely    so please please please can i join your gang ?

Anyway, im hoping to egg share and have initial cons in a couple of weeks.....

Ok, bit of history ...

Hubby testicular cancer at 17 so using frozen sperm. Me no issues. This will be cycle no 5 for is .... 1 ICSI, BFN, 2 ISCI BFP but lost a few weeks later, 3 FET BFP, loss of one twin but blessed to get a boy, Dexter who is now 1, 4 ICSI BFN and soon to start again ...

This site has been a lifeline and i donk know what i would have doen without all the support on here ... Im living in caerphilly and if anyone wants a coffee anytime ( plus huge piece of choc cake ) then let me know ...

Looking forward to getting to know you lovely ladies ...

daisy xxxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Welcome Daisy,    absoloutely no problem with you joining us, I hope you get the opportunity to expand your family of 3 to 4 very soon, loving the name dexter by the way!

Sunny, a holiday sounds like a great idea, like you say to de stress you before your next cycle and hopefully for wht will be the last chance for some real quality time with your dh before you have a lil one/ones

Spooks its so nice to see you on here and for the support you continue to offer us all

Jenn I'm glad to see you're feeling a bit better, and it sounds like you and Juls are making good progress to finding your perfect acupuncturist.

I'm easy re sat and where to meet,  has anyone got any other suggestions or are we deciding between harvester and the Village? And who's actually coming??

xx


----------



## daisy-may

thanks aunty kerry, hope o get to know you over the next few weeks ...

oh and sunny - a holiday sounds fab ...

heres one for you girls ... if you could go anywhere where would you go ? What 5 things would you take  And who would you go with and why /

daisy xxx


----------



## Juls78

aunty kerry-  will be good to meet on sat!!
Sunnyside- ohhh good you can make it! and babies def welcome as far as i am concerned.
jennsi- i have bought the zita west relaxation cd- helped me throuh last tx.

Daisy may- of course you can join the gang- i am rubbish at posting though. The girls on the ivf wales site are good too. they are based on cardiff. Some girls post there who are also in lwc cardiff. You will come to swansea for some parts of tx though. 

OK i contacted the acu in walters road and she has fit me in at 12.15 on sat so i can meet from about 1.30 if thats ok with everyone. As i will be in swansea i don't care where we meet. Somewhere with parking would be good.

So lets start a list. just copy and paste into your post and add yourself if you are coming. Ohhh i am soooo excited.

*Swansea meet Sat 15th May*

*Juls (from 1.30pm)*


----------



## angharad71

sorry ladies I can't make saturday- it's my step son#'s birthday so we'l lbe in LC2- lovely!

Jennsi- I can't remember the woman's name. I'll try google-ing later to see if anyone rings a bell and let you know. I had the Zita West relaxation CD too- I loved it. in fact i listened to it until about 9 weeks. For the first month i was asleep by the end so didn't know what she said after about 15 minutes. I'd reccomend it.

Kimwalley- what's happening? Isn't May your month?

Welcome Daisy!

Sunny- where are you going on hols? 

Good luck Aunty Kerry. Got my fingers crossed for you.

Hello to everyone else.

All good here. Bump is growing which is fab. 20 week scan on Tuesday.

A xx


----------



## daisy-may

you guys seam lovely ill stay with you        

just cracked open a beer and boy it tastes good !!!!!!!!!!! So how are we all today ??

daisy xxxx


----------



## muminthemaking

*Swansea meet Sat 15th May
* 
*Juls (from 1.30pm)*
*Kerry (any time)*

*This is for you Daisy, if I could go anywhere it would prob be the carribean, 5 things to pack... a good book, sun cream, sperm, egg, libido! lol, am on nights at the moment so no chance of getting any this week, roll on tomorrow night! I would def take my DH, God how we need some real quality time!*

*Well day 3 of injections, I've got some nice little blood spots where the needles have been going in, oh the joy! No symptoms, feeling a bit spotty but on saying that my skin is not the clearest and especially with the nights.*

*Guess I better go do some work now, thankfully this is the quietest night we've had, definitely earn't our money this week!*


----------



## Bemba

Morning Ladies,

So pleased so many of us can meet, 1:30 is fine with me, I can meet in either the village or the harvester but in the interest of decissions i am going to say lets go for the Village.  Are people up for having lunch there?  Also my DH would like to come too, is that ok with you all, are you planning on bringing you DH/DP's?  If not do not worry he can stay at home.  

Looking forward to meeting you all,

Bemba


----------



## Juls78

Swansea meet Sat 15th May

Juls (from 1.15pm)
Kerry (any time)
Bemba

My dh isn't coming... its fa cup final day!!!!!!  I will be able to stay for about an hour and a half as its his birthday, so we are planning a night out after. 

Lets go to the village hotel then. Is there parking there?

Should we all wear a red carnation or carry a newspaper?    


ohhh angharad -  enjoy the lc2, i have never been. It is close to the village though isn't it
julsxx


----------



## muminthemaking

My DH isn't coming, to be honest I haven't invited him, thought for this first time meet it might be nice to have all girls, get to know each other and then introduce the boys??

So 1:30 at the village then, not sure about the red carnation but I will wear a red jumper/dress short sleevs. Where in the village we gonna meet?

xx


----------



## Juls78

i'll be there by 1.15 now and i will wear  red coat then! xx


----------



## Bemba

Cool, my DH is happy to stay at home and make it ladies only, I will be there for 1:30 with Tomos if that is ok, I notice Sunny is going to bring Payton so it would be fun for the babies to meet too, let me know if anyone feels akward having babies there though as I can leave him with DH.

See you all at the Village tomorrow.  I suggest we meet in the bar.

Cheers Bemba


----------



## Juls78

bemba- sounds good to me. Can't wait to meet tomos too xx Very excited  

Swansea meet Sat 15th May 
Village Hotel - in the bar

Juls (from 1.15pm)
Kerry (any time)
Bemba and Tomos
Sunnysideup and Payton


----------



## moocat

Hey ladies, have a lovely time tomorrow. Sadly i have to work     so won't be able to make it. Hopefully we can make it a regular thing and i will be able to come next time. Have fun!

xx


----------



## RubyBeth

Hi Ladies.

Hope you all enjoy your get together today. Is it ok if I join your thread?

Shall I tell you a bit about myself? I am currently on ICSI#2 in LWC and started DR'ing with suprecur on the 10/5/10. We will be stimming with Gonal F and have EC penciled in for 7/6/10. Our 1st cycle produced 13 eggs, 12 of which fertilised. 4 made it through blast and we had one transferred back. This resulted in a chemical pregnancy (happiness for all of one hour then I started bleeding!) We then had the other 3 defrosted and the 2 that survived transferred which resulted in a BFN. As a result of the chemical preg I am on gestone instead of cyclogest. 

I have been married nearly 4 years and have a 3yr old Border Terrier called Ruby. Neither of us have children and I have PCOS and DH has swimmer probs. We have been trying since May 2006, 4 years this month! WOW!

Cant think of anything else. Will take me a while to catch up on everyones journeys and to find out where everyone is but wish you all luck. 

Thanks and take care, hope to speak to you all soon. 

Debbs
xxxxx


----------



## Juls78

rubybeth- welcome to the thread. your story sounds similar to mine. You are welcome to come to the meet today- its our 1st time too xx

OK ladies, i am up and looking forward to lunch see ya at 1.30


----------



## muminthemaking

Welcome Rubybeth, why not head to the village and join us for our first meet, be easier to get to know us then reading through all the posts! lol 

See you later girls, p.s. I don't mind babes being there at all x


----------



## Juls78

ok i'm leaving now to go to acu. I am wearing black jeans and a black and white top. see ya later


----------



## Juls78

thanks for the meet up today girls. I really enjoyed. Food was lush.
Baby Tomos is gorgeous- i get to cuddle 1st next time, Kerry, you knew when to hand over!   

Have a good weekend!

julsxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hey gilrss,

it sounds like you had a lovely meet...i will try next time...i had a meet at the same time with my friends from work....

Juls- hey there, thanks for post....all ok here..every1 tells me im blooming or am i thinking they think im fat...ha...
no seriously i said to jensi i feel very lucky that all has gone well and have been so very healthy and happy....even though im mahusive...but all babies and not elsewhere surprisingly...well i have 11 weeks left and have only put on 14 kg on so far but i have 6lb combined jus baby weight so far...enough about me...hope your ok and like spooks said i had accupuncture, same place and feel it has contributed a great deal to my situation....all i would say that you need to take time for you!!!

sunny- i pm you !!

jensi- i pm you!!!


hey all the other girls, hope your ok....


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Was lovely meeting you both Juls and AK, I had a lovely walk in the sunshine abck to Sainsburys and T finally fell asleep on the way.  We will defo need to meet up again.  

Girliep - So pleased all is going well with the pregancy - can not beileve you only have 11 week to go, how exciting.  

Hugs to all 

Bemba


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely ladies   

Not sure if any of you remember me I was posting on here about this time last year before DH & I went for our 1st NHS ICSI cycle.  Well unfortunately that failed but after meeting with LWC today we are going to have a 2nd go!!!! not sure how to feel to be honest I am a little in shock as we had kinda decided to not take treatment any further then 2 weeks ago a letter landed on our doorstep from LWC saying we maybe entitled to another NHS treatment.  So I guess we are back on board the rollacoaster!  I will take some time over the next few days and catch up on where everyone is.

Hope you don't mind me rejoining this thread

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Ladies!
Welcome back Kathryne, its funny cos we were talking at the weekend when we met up about people we don't hear from anymore and wondering how they were doing, and you came up! Coincidence? Thats great that you have further funding! I really hope this is it for you.

Bemba and Juls (and not forgetting Tomos), it was really lovely to meet you, I hope we can arrange another meet soon, it'll help me reatin my sanity!

As for me, had a scan today, my lining is 7.5mm, and I have 2 dominant follicles, both on my right ovary, one 10.5mm and one 11.5mm. There are a few smaller ones also but unlikely to catch up. We're to continue stimming til friday when I will have another scan and hopefully confirm for IUI on monday. How do these measurements sound, I think they're ok, but would like to hear of others experiences.

xx


----------



## sunnysideup

sorry ladies about sat totally forgot as with trying to get everything organised for this holiday to turkey ...
Kathryn welcome back Hun 
and all the newbies

bemba gutted didn't get to meet you all and ickle tomos paytnn will have to meet up next time hopefully you all decide to make a regular occurrence this meeting up

well off now on Thursday so kaos in the household lol

hopeeveryone is OK and shall chat when back i get back 

love SAM


----------



## Kathryne

Morning xx

Auntie-Kerry - Hi lovely good to hear from you, your lining and follies sound great I   that everything  continues as it should and on Monday you have your IUI as planned - remember to take it easy afterwards.

Sam - Hi lovely hope you have a wonderful holiday, Turkey is lovely.  Remember my stick of rock    xx

Morning to everyone else hope you are all OK.

Love Kat xx

P.S. Going back to LWC yesterday I forgot how mad Mr M is


----------



## kelz2009

Hiya everyone, hope you are all ok.
Kathryne- welcome back hun, hope this works for you xxx


----------



## Juls78

evening ladies!

kelz, hiya hun, hope u are ok!

Kathryne- good to see you back on this mad journey, hope this is the one for you! I was under mr m for the 1st tx and he is bonkes. I have been under dr t sine bu i really miss mr m.

kerry- good news about the follies, you should be ready by monday- exciting day! you taking any time off in the 2ww?

bemba- hope you have enjoyed the sunshine today. x

girliepinx- heya! you shoul def come to the next meet, it was fun! i can't believe how happy you sound, i have put on more weight than you and have no babies YET! Keep it up hun, you'll be bqack in skinny jeans before you know it.xx

Well i decided to go with dr Zhu on walters road in swansea for acu- she was really professional and said i seemed to have a problem with circulation. she feels my body is not ready to go for fet this cycle so as i am going with her ideas i have decided to wait another month.  so got anothe appointment on sat morning- we'll see how it goes!
1 week left in school before witsun hols- i seem to be living for the hols at the moment, sad but true. i love my job but why do people have to make things so difficult.

anyway time for a bath and an early night

julsxx


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies and what a gorgeous day   

Juls - Hi lovely I went to see Dr Zhu last year and thought she was amazing, I felt completely chilled out what with going to her for acu and DH is a reiki practitioner so I had a few sessions of that to, which I totally recommend.  Fingers crossed it will work this time. Have a good weekend lovely xx

Kelz - Hi hun how are you? xx

Auntie Kerry - How did you scan go lovely, I have been thinking of you xx

Hope everyone else is doing OK have a fab weekend xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Girls, what a gorgeous day yesterday was and looks like we're gonna be lucky today. Heading over to camarthen for a bbq with friends, can't wait.

So yesterdays scan... was great, lining of 7.6, 3 follies, 1x 17mm, 1x16.5mm and 1 @ 11mm. Not sure if the 11mm will be ready in time, but had last nights gonal f, will have gonal f tonight also and trigger at 10pm. Planned insemination 10am monday morning. I now also have the lovely suppositories! Oh joy!

I haven't booked any time off during the 2/3 ww, just my regular days off. Work have tried to be flexible where they can and have said to let them know if I need anything, but I think it'll keep me occupied though hopefully it won't be too stressful.

Mr M- ha is bonkers! Sat in clinic yesterday and there was a man sat next to me, Mr M was asking why he was there, he'd said it was to go through drugs, will there be a scan etc. Mr M then asks what day of the cycle is it, to which the guy replies he's unsure, I'm sat there head down in a magazine, but Mr M was clearly waiting for me to answer loooking at me like an idiot cos i didn't know what day of 'my' cycle it was. It took a moment for him to realise we weren't together and his wife was in the bathroom. It made us giggle!

Anyway, whats everyones plans for the weekend?

xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Basting tomorrow!!!!!!!!
Oh my God, mad! Just wondering, after basting tomorrow am back to work on tues, I think this would be ok, what do you think?
very quiet on here this w/e, all prob enjoying the sun I expect. Think of me here in the hospital! lol x


----------



## Juls78

Oh kerry- good luck for tomorrow! will be thinking of you- lets hope your eggies are juicy! 

What a lovely day, don't think i will be able to work in the heat though- think i need to take a couple of days off. 
hope all are ok?

xx


----------



## **girliepinx**

good luck for tom ak...jus go with how you feel....if you dont fancy work tues, have a sick day or week....think of you...thats all i can say and it will be nice weather too....
kelz.....how are your three lil angels doing? hope they doing ok...lovely pic by the way...xx

juls- how you doing...it is very warm isnt it....my ankles aare so swollen....had em in a bucket all day....


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello everyone

Hope you don't mind me jumping on here - I can see a few familiar names!! Just wanted to wish you all luck and success on your journeys and especially my best mate - Kat - great to see you having the strength to go through it all ok - will be here every step of the way!! So lovely to read all the success stories from LWC too - me being one of them of course!! Can't believe its been 5 years since getting my BFP with them!! (I wonder if my picture is still up on the board??  ).  Whilst I no longer received tx with LWC I have nothing but praise for them and truly hope you all achieve your dreams.  I am currently going through adoption at the moment for a sibling so my journey has taken me in a different direction!

Lots of luck and babydust to you all

xx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Welcome back Kathryne, I was successful on my 2nd cycle, proof is sleeping upstairs now, so welcome back to the rollercoaster.

Kerry - how did it go my dear, hope you are ok, let me know if you are going mad on any of your days off and need to see someone for anity - Tomos and I are happy to meet up with you, I found the 2WW really hard, so hope you are coping.

Juls - How are you, on half term yet?

Shoe Queen - Did you used to post and Tiger?

Girlie - Do please come to our next get together.

Sam - Good to hear from you, have a fab holiday and looking forward to meeting you both at the next get togehter.

Speaking of which, lets start getting a date in the diary, I say end of June or early July?  Currently all weekends are free for me.

Hugs to you all,

Bemba


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Bemba, and all

Had insemination on monday, think I might have ovulated a couple of hours before so hoping timing was near perfect! Dr Thakere said I can test monday 8th june, just 2 weeks after insem, thougth it might be a couple of days later cos was IUI but will go with what they say. Am just loving the pessaries! Work is keeping me busy in the 2ww, and next w/e off to cardiff for rugby! 

Am looking at my diary and trying to work out when would be good to meet up, am thinking might be off w/e 19th june or 3rd july. What does everyone think?

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Bemba - congratulations on your little miracle!!! Yes I did post as Tiger but thought my new name more appropriate for my personality!!!   

Kerry - fingers crossed for your 2WW   

Cath xx


----------



## Kathryne

Auntie-Kerry - I am keeping everything crossed for you lovely I   this works for you roll on the 8th June xx

Cath - Hi hun and thanks for your kind words, you know I am going to drive you crazy over the next few months   xx

Bemba - Hi lovely, hopefully I will follow in your footsteps and it will be 2nd time lucky. xx

Hi to girliepinx, juls, kelz and everyone else hope you are all OK 

Love Kat xx


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey everyone,

bemba, i will certainly try to come next time...i had another get tog that day, provided im still driving and i have not gone in2 labour early...lol...no plans for that though!!


----------



## moocat

Hello everyone and sorry i ve not posted for a while. Need sometime to get things together. Hope you are all well! sounds like you had a great time at the get together, fingers crossed i will be able to make the next one.

Firstly Hi kathryn and welcome back! so pleased you got funding for a second cycle. Wishing you lots of luck 

also hi kelz your babies are beautiful!! and hi shoe queen i remember you as tiger too!!! so many old faces, how lovely xx

aunti kerry PUPO!!! hows the 2ww going your story about Mr M made me chuckle

Jules, bembe and girliepinx hope your all well ladies

AFM i had my follow up with the clinic on wednesday. They we very positive, despite my poor fertilisation rate last time and don't think i need ICSI which is good. They think it was just one of those things as the eggs and sperm were both good quality. Unfortunately i can't egg share again with them as they only allow a maximum of 3 cycles of egg share. They have suggest either FET (i have one frostie) or a full cycle of IVF. Sadly things come down to money and we are unsure if we could afford to pay for a full cycle of IVF. We have yet to make any decisions as i have a NHS funding appeal panel on 15th June which i have to present our case at (very scared!!) to see if they will fund us one cycle. I am doubtful that we will be successful as we have already been turned down once but i case its worth a try! next i thought i would ask our GP if he would fund the drugs for an IVF cycle and we pay the rest. He has always been very supportive and has paid for our blood tests etc. I guess its worth a shot hey!! Finally i have emailed a couple of other clinics to see if they woud let me egg share with them. Once i know the out comes of all of these we will then look and see if we go for FET or save for IVF. So lots happening!! i will keep you update on how things progress........ 

Right i am off out to enjoy the sunshine before starting nights tomorrow xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Moocat I don't blame you for needing some time out, I think we all need that at times, but that doesn't mean we want you to do it too often! I love that you're so proactive in working towards your next cycle and hopefully egg sharing whereever that may be!

Shoe queen, good luck in the next part of the journey, i look forward to hearing you are to meet your next family member!

Juls hows the acupuncture going? Not too long now til you start your next treatment is it?

Bemba, hows your lil man? And how are you, I hope you're still hanging in there with the b/f, you are doing such an amazing job!

Kathryne, when do you get to go again love?

Kelz, your babies are so gorgeous! Its so nice seeing success stories on here, and sam efor you sunny too.

Girlie, not long now for you, time has flown past!

Hi to anyone else I've missed, its not intentional!

As for me, well not feeling so positive as I was, by friday I was pretty down, no sore boobs and no spotting which would have been lovely over the weekend, however today the sore boobs are back, this isn't necessarily a symptom though cos for the past 6 months I have had sore boobs before I come on anyway so....its still early days, with a week to go til testing. Its so difficult really cos there are so many unknowns in IUI, for example, did the follicles contains eggs, did the eggs get fertilised... I wish I could see into my tummy and see every step, and understand why it didn't happen (if it doesn't) or why it did, if it does. Anyway, I'm going to get myself some positive thoughts, talk to my implanted embryos (   ) and try not to stress over the next week!

Talk soon girls x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely ladies what a gorgeous day   

Auntie-Kerry - Hi lovely how are you doing? how are the symptoms? hope you are looking after yourself and trying to relax (which is know is easier said than done   ) In answer to your question I have an appointment with Mr M on the 25th June and he said he wants me to start straight away so not too much longer now.

Moocat - Hi hun, like auntie-kerry said I really don't blame you taking time out, we did and I have to be honest I am glad we did.  Fingers crossed for the 15th June I   that the NHS board listen to your case and fund a go!  

Morning to Juls, Bemba, Kelz, Girlie and anyone who I have forgotten - hope you are all well 

AFM well I am still trying to diet and loose a few more pounds before the 25th - its not going too bad thank goodness.

Love Kat x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
I am starting in the LWC soon on my second IVF,? ICSI- I have also had two failed IUI's, my testing date was today,so I now have my period. 
I was on the forum for IUI and now have jumped to IVF Swansea as soon will be having all of the tests etc..
Hoping positive luck comes people's way and found these forums really helpful as in work with me I have great support, but nobody has actually had fertility problems, so it is helpful to share thoughts with people who are going through the same experience.
I will be dibbing in and out of forum as have not got an exact date of starting at LWC Swansea, but wanted to introduce myself.
Good Luck to All.
Be in Touch
Anna xx


----------



## sunnysideup

Hay ladies 

Holiday was fab Paytnn was amazing through the flight and on  whole holiday she loved the attention and the men (don't know where she picked up on being such a flirt) lol bless her....

Kath hows it going gorgeous hope your keeping well and focusing on your treatment 

Bemba hows the ickle one def up for meet up can do any sunday or Friday can't do sat as I'm back in work (gutted) but only part time but always have to work sat day till 4pm  so if you all decide to meet up on a Friday or sunday count me in.

as for me i am totally charged and mentally ready to start my treatment for my 2 snow babies on the 19th June so this time next month i will be either posting amazing news or bad news .....either way i have a little miracle already so don't expect to catch this time really just promised i would go back for them (we have to try) 

hope all the rest of you ladies are good and keeping positive and healthy


----------



## Bemba

Hi ladies,

Auntie-Kerry - How are you holding up!  I know it is easy for me to say but try not to get too hung up on symptoms, by boobs were sore one day and not the next all through the 2WW and the first trimester, I was gutted everytime they did not seem to be, so the symptoms really can come and go, sending you lots of sticky vibes though!!

Bubbles - Welcome the the thread, we are a samll but perfectly formed group!!  I agree the threads offer fab support.

Sunny - So pleased you had a good holiday and that P enjoyed herself.  

Meeting up - I am happy to get together on  Sunday no worries for me.

Hi to the rest of you, our e-mail is playing up so sorry if I am a bit random, but thinking of you all.  Have to shoot as DH needs to go off for a haircut so I need to take over tomos watch!!

Big hugs Bemba


----------



## Juls78

evening ladies! what a lovely half term break and now the weather seems to be turning- shame! nevermind i can get on with my reports now, instead of sitting in the sunshine.

Auntie kerry- not long to go now hun, hope you are ok.      thinking of you!

Kathryn- hiya hunny, hope your diet is going better than mine. I have now taken to drastic measures and started on slimfast. I know its not the best but i'm hoping it will help me get moving and will help me eat less. I'm going to try it for a month until my fet and see how i feel.

bubbles- welcome to the madness hun- this as a good place to let of some steam. good luck for future tx!

sunnysideup- its a great feeling when you are ready to start again isn't it! feelis like you are doing something. good luck for the 19th .. i don't think i will be far behind you, about a week i think.

bemba- hope you are keeping well and tomos too of course- bet hes growing loads!

moocat- i felt the same as you, needed some time out to do normal things- this if lark totally takes over. hope you have made a decision that you are happy with!xx

shoequeen and girlipinx- hiyyaaa! xx
well we have been away for a few days, it was lovely but good to be home. Acu is going well, still on her chinese herbs- i'm willing to give anything a try. i am on day 16of a 32 day cycle so in 12 days i should get af, then a scan on day 2 then tablets until the fet. i so hope my 1 little frostie survives the defrost- at least then i will have a chance.

right time to go

julsxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Lovely ladies, thanks for all your good wishes but its game over for me, the witch has started knocking at my door, I'm not looking forward to this, am thinking with all the drugs that it'll be a more painful one then usual    . Need to sit down with Dh and have a good chat about whats next, our inital plan was for 3 IUIs then walk away from this roller coaster. Unfortunately finances is a really big thing, and it can't go on indefinitely. I am thinking that there are too many unknowns with IUI and wonder if our money might be better spent on an IVF where we can know if eggs are fertilising, dividing and hopefully get to them being put back. With IUI you don't get to know if this is happening at all. The only thing is we can only afford one IVF... its so hard knowing which is the right way to go. Will phone the clinic in the morning and see if we can arrange a consult with Dr T to see what she advises. 

xx


----------



## Bemba

Hi AK - Sorry to hear your news, it is such a mean game this, I think it is a good plan to take stock though and make sure whatever you do next gives you both the best chance, as you say there is more control with IVF, but then i never went for IUI so have nothing to compare to.  sending you lots of    

Bemba


----------



## sunnysideup

aunty kerry so sorry for you hun i also never tried iui and dont know the cost of it but if you do try ivf and dont catch but are lucky to have some snowbabies the treatment for them is only £1054 for all scans and meds till you know you are pregnant(not saying that £1054 is cheap at all just cheaper than the ivf cycle again) im sure that you and your dh will make the right descion and youll be lucky in what ever you decided thinking of you hun x sam

Well afm the witch is due the 19th which falls on a sat so i guess ill have to wait till monday to go pick up my gestone injections and have a scan not quit sure though will have to check with the clinic tomorrow if they will give my jabs on friday or just wait till monday.  Excited but not really expecting another miracle just fingers toes and everything else crossed to be blessed againg 

hope you are all k x x


----------



## angharad71

So sorry to hear your news Aunty Kerry. This is a nightmare journey isn't it. Take good care of yourself and as much time as you need.

Angharad x


----------



## **girliepinx**

hi gilrs just popping in to see how your all doing...

Ak- so sorry..its very cruel...and wish you all the luck...

juls- fingers crossed for you and home your lil frostie makes it too...glad accup is going well....im still having the odd session...my next one will be to try and turn no2...its a lil tinker...

hey bemba....how r you?

right gotta go...lots to do and it takes me twice as long as norm....lol...not complaining though

love n hugs to you all on this rollercoaster...xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies   

AK - So so sorry that the wicked AF has showed up, I hope you and DH are looking after each other and I am sure you will make the right decision for you xxx    

Girliepinx - Hi lovely how are you xx

Juls - Good to hear acu is going well I found it amazing, not too much longer now hun until your next treatment xx


Bubbles - Welcome on board lovely we may even be cycle buddies xxx

A big hi to Angharad, Spooks, Bemba, Catherine and anyone who I have forgotten.

AFM well not too much longer now until I go back to LWC for my bloods etc (25th June) I am   that they will all come back OK and we will be able to start round 2 asap.

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Kathryn.
Be good to have somebody going through the same process as me. Sending lots of positive thoughts.
I think I may have seen you in LWC when I was there, but may be somebody different? 
Having practice Embryo Transfer Trial on Friday and awaiting blood test results for hormone levels etc, and obviously waiting for a start date.
Best of luck to everybody else who is going through the process. 

Will keep you all updated- hope you are all keeping sane!!!
Lots of Love
Anna xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Ladies, Thanks for your messages, its so nice to know others are thinking of you even when they've so much going on in their own lives. 
We've decided we're gonna go for IVF, can't see Dr T til 5th july so we think we'll prob hold off til september, it all depends if our donor is available as well.
Bubbles welcome to our thread, we met on the IUI thread I didn't realise you were having treatment in swansea too.
Kathryne, I'm so excited that you're getting another try, I'm sure your bloods will be just fine and hopefully you'll be good to go on your next cycle
Juls, its getting closer!    your eggy survives the thaw   

Sunny you're moving quick too, I really hope you get another blessing

Girlie, how fast has your pregnancy flown!

Hi bemba, hope you and your gorgeous lil man are well

Hi Spooks, we have no choice really but to go with the donor sperm, so yep IVF works out very expensive, but we have to give it our best chance as if the IVF doesn't work we will have to walk away and  move on. Unfortunately finances mean we can't see this as a course of treatment, so we'll be praying hard for first time lucky, pref will lots of eggs in the freezer!   

So, anyone free next w/e? Fancy a meet, can be sat or sun? xx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Sorry can not do next weekend, but could one after?

Bemba


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
Aunty Kerry- Hi Again, yes here I am, when I was on IUI site was having treatment in the hospital- had two failed IUI's in hospital now and one failed IVF last July at LWC. I had my blood results today, needed more as my Iron count was low, may need to take ferrous sulphate for a while, they are letting me know. 
I am now back at LWC and preferring the atmosphere there this year and staff are much better. 
I am awaiting my period at the end of June and the AHM result and then I will be given a start date. So all happening July.
I was a little surprised at the Gestone Injections, when I had IUI it was twice weekly, with IVF it is every day, including weekends and they train DH to give this intramuscular. Has anybody else had this experience.


Lovely to see familiar names on here and the best of luck to all of you.
Trying not to think too much of IVF process- the egg collection gave me nightmares after procedure last time, I kept hearing myself moaning through the collection, I think I was semi awake and could feel all of the prodding, don't want to put people off reading this if you haven't had IVF, it is probably just wimpy me!!!


Anyway enough babbling on, gonna chill and look forward to the break before July!!


Sending lots of positive thoughts me darlings XXXX


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey spooks- hope all goes well for you...will you have the same donor...hope dh is ok too....xxxx please dont think im nosey i jus wondered and dont answer if you think im nosey....

bubbles- good luck hun...if you find it difficult taking ferrous sulphate, i found spatone is easier absorbed in to the system as an alternative...

love to all..xxx


----------



## ann69

Hi all,
Just thought I'd drop in, not been on this thread for a while as I've been having some extra tests in London at the ARGC, however we are now due to start our 2nd NHS go at the LWC when AF arrives. Due in about 12 days so I ordered my drugs today.
I'm going ot be doing the antagoinist protocol. Anyone else cycling at the same time?


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Ann.
Had a telephone call from LWC today and my meds are being ordered today.
I have to wait for my AF which will be the end of June, so will be contacting clinic on Day one, with a view to a scan on Day Two.
Good luck to you and everybody else eho is going through this process.
I am still a bit miffed as to DH giving Gestone injections, but I am feeling more relaxed now about process and we will see whether these are needed.
Would like some comments on whether anybody elses DH or partner has had to give these injections.

Take Care All,
Love Anna xx


----------



## sunnysideup

hay bubbles yaws my dh had to give the injection every day for my fet and then when i fell pregnant he had to continue for about 13 weeks i had one painful bum lol  i was lucky my dh quit enjoyed jabbing me (sadist) he has always been a bit weird.


afm just one more week then i start my gestone injections again for my fet  (iv been reading in the post that some of you ladies order your meds from the clinic is this the norm as i havnt ordered any for me) 

hope you are all well sticky vibes ladies x x x x
sam


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Sam.
I laughed so much at your email. Our DH have to have some pleasure, while we have the pain I suppose. When I had my IUI, I had the Gestone injections twice weekly and the nurse was the only person who could administer this, which is why I was surprised that they would allow a non medical professional to carry this out. I decided on the buttock as I thought the thigh would be too painful.
Anyway we will see what the IVF brings and what the consultant has to say about Gestone nearer the time.
At the LWC they have always ordered the medication and it is delivered, I have not known it any other way.


Hope you have success yet again.
I love this site- it is so good being able to share things with people who know exactly what you are going through.
I am sure we will talk again.
Take Care 
Anna xx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick message from me today, allis well but feeling cream crackered.

Bubbles - Gestone is fine, I had them for 14 weeks for Tomos, I am a total needle scady cat and I must say DH was a star, they are easy to do, couple of tips though -

1) Pop vile down bra for 10 mins before injecting it warms the oil up so not as painful.
2) Take weight of the leg DH is going to inject into - stops you tensing the muscle.
3) Move around the injection site, again reduces pain and brusing.
4) Massage area and put a hot conpress on *un*injected cheek each night, stops the lumps forming - reduces pain.

Mine did not really get painful till the last 10 days, DH was fab, infact I wish he could adminster all my injections from now on, I tried to talk the Antinatal clinic into letting him do my Anti D injection during pregancy I tructed him that much by the end of the 14 weeks!!

Big hugs to all you lovely ladies.

Bemba


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hey there girls,

Bemba how are you and lil tomos?

Sppoks- glad you got a sibling sperm for DD and hope your dh copes a bit better in the weeks to come...after all its not his fault...and you will love him regardless...glad your strong though..as a couple..makes a difference

good luck- ann, bubbles, sunny, good luck for the start of tx....   it works for you all...xxx

hi kathryne, juls and any1 else i have forgotten...

afm- all ok here, and resting up...xxx


----------



## bubbles2718

Hey GirliePinx- 
Thanks for the info- really good to know that Gestone worked for you and that your DH was good at administering.
I have to say that on my first IUI I had to have gestone twice weekly and went to my local GP practice and several practice nurses administered this- I have to say that the experience was not good and it would depend on what nurse injected and whether they asked you to stand or lay down.
On my second IUI, I insisted the fertility nurses gave me the injection twice weekly as with the hospital it had to be a medical professional who gave you the injection. I am glad I had both fertility nurses giving me this as it gave me more confidence in gestone, as when you have a bad experience, you dread having the repeat performance.
I will take all of your tips on board and show them to my DH.

Thanks for this information and good luck with everything and to everybody else.

Take Care
Anna xx


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey bubbles

i think it was bemba with gestone...i was on cyclogest...but glad the info ok....xxx


----------



## Juls78

hi girlies- wow we are getting busy!!!

girliepinx- keep reting hunny- not long to go now!    xx

bubbles- my dh did my gestone for my last tx. I had a nurse friend do it for the 1st icsi but she was ill durng 2nd so dh had to do it and what a star he was. Before that he wouldn't even look at me doing the superfact or gonal f so i was really surprised when he did as well as he did. Good tips from bemba- i did all those! i also did this too
*rolled the vial around in my hands to warm it it- much easier to inject!
* asked the nurse in the clinic to draw a cross on my bum cheeks to show where the ideal place is    then we moved around the cross so we knew where we had been. we used a sharpie permanent marker. it did fade and needed topping up every couple of days.

sunnysideup- i am supposed to start fet in 6 days- they told me to phone on day 1 then a scan on day 2- they have not said anything about meds for me yet either. Maybe they give you a couple of days there after the scan?

bemba- hello sweetie- enjoying the sunshine with little tomos?

ann69- hope af arrives on time and you can get going xx

spooks- you def can't leave the    in the fridge!  maybe this time will be less stressful on you both and you can do everything you can to improve your chances and then say at least we are giving it a go! xxx

Auntykerry- hope you are ok hun! been thinking of you xxx

I am in swansea on saturday if anyone wants to meet up 

well afm, bad news here, got to put off the fet again. Doc is not happy with some of my blood results and so i need more tests to see what the matter is. I have to admit i am a little worried. but i suppose it is better to make sure i am well enough to get pg and to be able to carry a pg too. so put off for another month (hopefully just a month)- maybe by then i will have lost enough weight to have the 2nd nhs go before the fet. I want to do that asap as i think funding maybe pulled soon due to the budget cuts, I am on slimfast and have lost 7lbs in 3 weeks so i think it may be possible to lose a stone in 6 weeks. anyway, just a little down here and up to my eyeballs in work, but summer hols begin in 5 weeks. 

sorry if i have missed anyone tonight!xxxxx

julsxx


----------



## sunnysideup

ahh juls don't worry about the month delay things happen for a reason if we don't know that then no one does.....you have done really well to have lost 7lb in a short space of time and I'm sure that you can lose as much as you need to do fingers crossed for you

bubbles don't stress about the gestone injections please i know that everyone is different but i understand that you had a bad experience with the nurses injection you cause its there job they assume that everyone is the same.. once your nervous DH has done the first couple he will get to know your bum (better) and where is the best place for less pain  think about it he is going to be the only person doing this to you for the 1st couple of weeks and hopefully get a bfp and hell have to do them for weeks after so just relax the more you tense the more it will hurt x x 

I'm free sat but depends what time xx x  

afm thought that AF was coming early today felt like it my mood had been a bit everywhere too supose I'm just apprehensive about starting this journey again.... sticky vibes and fingers toes and everything crossed roll on Monday where the rolloercoaster starts again (hopefully the long ride)


----------



## Juls78

i will be available around 2 ish on saturday for a meet up


----------



## bubbles2718

Oh Girls.

Thank you so much for all of you advice. I am truly blessed to have come across such supportive and kind people who provide such good advice, I am so glad I joined this forum and so pleased that I am getting responses to the questions and worries.
I can honestly say from these responses that I am not as apprehensive as first thought as so many of you have had their DH giving them the injections and most importantly giving them comfortably. 


I am sorry I haven't done any personal thank you's but the posts have really cheered me up and given me positivity.
I am so so grateful for this site and subject group.
I am also wishing everybody the best of luck and those that it hasn't worked for- keep going like me.
I am also going to look for a relaxation class- have a 7 month puppy to take for walks, but need something to unwind after work. Maybe start swimming again??


Anyway enough of my waffling.
Take Care All
Love Anna xx


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey bubbles- swimming is an excellent choice hun...really helped me unwind...
glad your more pos...

juls- thinking of you and a month is a short time really if it allows everything to go well after...think pos and enjoy the hols, not long to go plus the timing will be great as you will be off work...jus do your planning at the begin of hols if poss!!!

love tto you all and wish you luck..xx


----------



## onedream

hi girls i hope you don't mind me joining in im at the LWC Swansea starting my next go in 21 days time im so nervous the 2nd time round i think it is because i know what im letting myself in for im under dr m i find he is OK but what i do find is they seem to leave everything to the last minute which worries me as i don't feel in control of anything at the moment i dont know if its just me being oversensitive but it would be really nice to have some friends at the moment and if i can help any of you girls i will thanks for reading


----------



## bubbles2718

Hey one dream.
It is my second time around too. I was under Dr M last time, but under Dr T this time around. He is so laid back Mr M and a funny sense of humour. Staff are really laid back too, and it depends some can be helpful and others not so helpful. 
I am at a different place this time, so feeling more positive and optimistic, had one failed IVF and two Failed IUI's. 
I am starting having scan's at the end of June, so the process will begin.
Don't get too anxious, this site is really helpful and the people on here are fab, we are all in the same boat and can say what the hell we like without being judged!!
Take Care and Keep in Touch.
Anna xx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been so crap at keep in touch.  All ok here, t had his 3rd load of injections last week, he was a little star, but I welled up again, what a sukkie Mum I am!!  

Bubbles - Pleased you are feeling better about Gestone, they will be fine, let us know if you are having problems and we will try and help.

Sunny and Spookes - Hope all is going ok with you both.

Pinx - Keep restng and looking after yourself.

Jules - Sorry you have another delay, it must be so frustating, but you need to be in perfect condition, so try and relax, remember the saying  slowly slowly catch your monkey!!

Katherine - Hope you are well.

Onedream - Welcome to the thread.

right have to shoot as Dh has dinner on the table for me - but would love to meet up again soon, how about the middle of July - and sorry i missed the discssions last week.

Hugs to all Bemba


----------



## onedream

hi girls thanyou for welcoming me i had good news to my A/F came so i will start D/R on the 13th of July to be honest i just want the whole ordeal over and done with i know that sounds bad but I'm feeling really negative about this cycle and yes i know what you mean the clinic are so lay ed back it just frustrates me because its such an important thing to me anyway girls where are you in your ivf treatment i hope its going well for you all


----------



## sunnysideup

hi onedream welcome along  i caught on my second try so stay positive

bemba middle of July sounds great maybe if we can confirm a date now we will all have more time to organise the meeting  watching the little one having their jabs is awful isn't it paytnn used to cry as soon as we walked into the surgery bless...she knew what was coming

bubbles fingers crossed for you cycle starting soon

Jul's a month will fly by now just enjoy yourself and try not to worry

afm AF was couple days late so bought pregnancy test and as soon as i peed on it AF arrives straight away typical....so phoned clinic and i started elleste Wednesday scan went great everything looking fine down there.  Got to take these 4 times a day for 8 days then go back for another scan in  which will be the 30th where they will check my lining if its OK start gestone and go for the transfer of my 2 blastocyts if they survive the thaw ....... its mad i find myself again goggling every question under the sun about thawing the fet process yet you would think that i would be satisfied as fet was how i conceived little paytnn i guess that this is just where i start worrying over anthing and everything all over again..stress head SAM is back look out hubby lol


----------



## bubbles2718

Hey Sunny side up.
Thanks for your support- yes will be starting next week.
I am asking as a general question as on my last IVF and IUI, I was injecting suprecur and Gonal F, now I am on suprecur and menopur, the clinic explained that the bloods are sent off to London and depending on your results is depending on what medication you are prescribed.
Anybody have feedback on menopur, the clinic will explain more, but I have no idea about how it affects you, side effects and whether the medication is a success. 
I am an obsessive googler, but I have found since I have such good advice here, I have no need to search.
Best of luck to all of you as we go through this process, hopefully   with a positive result at the end.


Take Care
Anna


----------



## jennymorgan

Hi 

I have had an email from Lyndon Myles at IVF Wales about the prices at his new clinic.(CRMW.CO.UK)
£2795 for ivf including blastocyst culture and embryo freezing for 1 year,£3495 for ICSI (includes blastocyst culture and embryo freezing for 1 year) and £595 for IUI.

That knocks the socks off London womens prices!!

Jen


----------



## jennymorgan

No I do not work for him!

If anyone is interested IVF Wales prices are even cheaper £2500 for IVF and £3346 FOR ICSI.


----------



## jennymorgan

P.S  IVFWales.co.uk

Yes I do work for the NHS and no I am not trying to market them.

Jen


----------



## onedream

bubbles2718 I'm in the same situation has you when it comes to new medication last ivf i was on puregen i had 27 follicles with that one but only 8 eggs and only 2 survived so I'm really scared about having menpur i didn't even know about it until i read the prescription form iv being trying to goggle but i really find out which is the best one so if you find out anything about it please let me know vice versa i will see if i can find out anything good luck with your treatment i might phone the clinic Monday and ask why they have changed it


----------



## onedream

hi spooks thankyou for your reply I'm so frustrated about it all when i last went to the clinic he said i would be doing the pen again for stimulating now it has being changed in a matter of a week i just dint want to ruin my chances of starting a new drug and it not working i will be phoning them to see whats going on i feel so much in the dark at the moment sorry about the moan i just feel i need to vent at the moment i feel i have no control .  how are you doing anyway when dose your treatment start


----------



## onedream

bless your so kind i start D/R on the 15th of July so i just think i getting myself in a panic i just think its a build up because i know it starting soon so I'm sorry for the rant I'm going to do a ivf diary this time so if i have to do it again i will remember it and i think just writing it down will help me instead of it all building up inside me did you say you had a baby i cant remember sorry i really hope your treatment goes well and I'm sending you lots of babydust


----------



## onedream

spooks that is so lovely to hear that you have a baby I'm so happy for you yes iv just being writing a diaries for myself which i think will help me yes your right i think if i wasn't worrying about the drugs it would be something else just on the rollercoaster ride at the moment so everything crossed for us both


----------



## Angharad

Hi Girls

I hope you don't me putting in but do the LWC still do blood tests to confirm if you are pregnant or not?  I have had IVF in London recently but live in South Wales, and have negative home tests but not started bleeding and want a blood test to confirm?

Thanks

Ang x


----------



## sunnysideup

hi Angharad as far as i know they don't take blood test to see if your pregnant they just tell you to do pregnancy  test on the 14th day then you go back 6 weeks later for scan.  Thats what happened last year with me

hope you are all OK 

afm clinic was really busy today i wounder if any of you were there i was there with my little girl had to wait an hour to be seen but bless her she never cried once (not that she does cry) lining perfect looking gorgeous (its what she said) so I have fet on Monday stared gestone jabs so now i will just stress about whether they service the thaw fingers crossed.  Gutted as-well cause Dr M is away on holz when my transfer is due how dare he lol  His daughter is getting married this weekend so ill let him off


----------



## Angharad

Thanks Sunnysideup

I still had no bleeding this morning and after another negative test I couldn't stand it anymore, so rang my GP. The receptionst was useless and said I would have to speak to one of my doctors at the end of morning surgery.

By this point I just didn't want to go through another day of no knowing for sure, so rang 3 local private fertility clinics and managed to get an appointment with LWC in Cardiff this morning to get a HCG test done, and I would have the results about 4 hours later.

The test came back with a reading of less than 1









Ang x


----------



## Bemba

Hi All,

Angharad - sorry to hear your tests came back less than 1 - sendng you lots of   .

Sunny - good luck with the FET, glad your lining is good, keeping everything crossed for you.

Bubbles - i strssed changing from Pruagon to gonal F  between 1st adn 2nd cycles, it is horrible you look at everything under a microscope in this game, but try and go with the professionals, they know what they are doing and want you to get pregant.  Good luck.  I also found LWC great for answering questions and beleive me I have millions!!

Hi to everyone else, sending you all big hugs.

bemba


----------



## Angs

Help!
Starting IUI next week but not too hopeful as one tube is damaged. If unsuccessful I've been told to phone LWC Swansea in October. It's so hard!!! I'm only just beginning but finding it so difficult. I have mild PCOS as well. How do you all cope with it? Need advice and some friends who understand why I've become a loon!
Ana x


----------



## sunnysideup

angs
Haven't tried iui mysself just wanted to welcome you along to this thread the women here are amazing and always with great advice x x

afm both my blastocys survived the thaw and are now nestled in fingers crossed they stay there had to wait 2 half hours with a full bladder what pain x x 

hope all of you ladies are good I'm just gonna put my feet up for a couple of days before back to work on Thursday


----------



## Angs

Hi Sunnyside,
Thanks for your reply! How are you feeling? Good luck with everything! Hope it's good news! Starting the drugs for IUI Wednesday, and am hoping I dont get moodier than I already am!! I really do feel sorry for my hubby! I love this site!!! It's so nice to talk to others going throug the same thing. x Take care x Angs


----------



## Bemba

Sunny - so pleased for you, sending you lots of sticky vibes and     for you little embies, take care of youself while those embies nestle in!!

Angs - It is a rough old road the fertility road, I have mild PCOS and also a male factor and I think from my experiance you just muddle though best you can.  Took T into the clinic last Thursday and everyone was commenting on how good I looked and how happy I am, and for me that summed the IVF journey up, I found it very stressful and spent most of the last 3 years worrying, but with a 4 month old upstairs (refusing to go to sleep right now) it has so been worth it, so just run with the punches, try and hand all your hopes and dreams over to the proffessionals and look after yourself and your relationship with DH/DP would be my advice, but most of all do not beat yourself up when you have off days!!

Spooks - Hi, hope all is well with you, all honky dorey here.

Hi to everyone else, would be good to meet up this month if we can.  

AFM - All ok, T has had me up since 5:45 this morning, not fair when he sleeps in till 7:30am on the weekend when DH is on morning duty, but hay as that is my biggest complaint these days I am counting my lucky stars.

Hugs to all,

Bemba


----------



## Kx

Hi Anybody

We have been TTC for 2 years an had 1 M/C and have found out my DH has a fertility issue. I am due to start down regging in August 10.  This is our first IVF ICSI cycle so very nervous and excited.

We are under the London Womens Clinic in Cardiff but I think we will have to go to Swansea to.

If anyone can offer any advice or is going through this at the same time I could really do with some support  I am not really sure what to do with myself waiting for this all to start... 

K x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
Welcome to to the site Kx and Angs and good luck with yout treatments. Sending lots of positive vibes.    

I started my medication/injections yesterday, suprecur and menopur. Gotta say they were fab in the clinic Ann F and Liz were really supportive. Had to be at clinic 7.15am this morning to practice menopur, I now have a plaster on my finger!!! When removing the tops, the glass was so fine, I broke two water bottles and cut myself, what a clown!! Anyway gonna have a go myself tomorrow- it is just getting the hang of it.  
Here's too my second cycle of IVF and my two failed IUI's.
Keeping positive and ignoring the side effects of Menopur, had none with Gonal F, but seem to be having headaches. Early days and not gonna winge, looking forward now and as I say keeping positive and sane only by visiting this site.

Sending lots of love and positivity to you all.
Anna xx


----------



## Angs

Hi Everyone,
Thank you for all the kind words, sunnyside, bemba and bubbles! It's like a big family on here! You're all so welcoming! Thanks again! Huge good luck to everyone for their treatments! 
Angs
x


----------



## ann69

Hi girls,
I'm due to start my 2nd go now when AF arrives - probably about 2 weeks.
Doing short protocol. Had to delay this month as I was waiting for some immune results to come back from London, hoping I won't have to delay again.


----------



## Angs

Hello!
Starting the treatment tomorrow!!!! Scared, excited..... On Norethisterone then Suprecur and Gonal F. Anyone else had that combination? Any advice? Hope everyone is o.k? D'you mind if I tag along next time you all meet? Big hugs,
Angs x


----------



## Kx

Hi everybody

I am due to start down regging next month. As this is our first time at ivf I have loads of questions and wondered if u guys could help me- what does long protocol mean? What medication will I be on for down regulation and what side effects did anyone have?

Sorry so many questions- trying to get my head around one stage at a time and I don't really know anybody who has gone through this.

Thank you and I hope everybody is okay 

K x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
Feeling very stupid. I had a go with the menopur injections this morning.
By the end of it- I had wasted 5 vials and two waters, as all I can say is syringe was not working effectively and I still can't get the hang of it and it looked like by the time I had drawn all vials and two waters, that the liquid had evapourated and I was left with hardly any liquid.
Attempt two a similar thing happened, but I just injected myself with the remainder of what was left!!
The clinic did say that I could go back and also telephone if I have any problems.
My mum is a retired nurse and I will be completing the next tomorrow evening and will be reassured by the help of my mum.
Any other tips apart from contacting the clinic and re-visiting would be appreciated.
This is my first experience with menopur and hopefully my last, as I am really struggling!!!
Please HEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok and positive things are happening.
Sending lots of love and positive vibes. 

Anna xxxx


----------



## sunnysideup

hi bubbles so sorry your struggling with the menopur just phone the clinic babe if you are having trouble thats why they are there you will get the hang of it ....sorry can't help any further just wanted to let you know that i am still here and reading the post just wish i could be of more help mwah hugs x x   

hi k again can't really help had gonol f and superfract with my ivf cycle and to be honest i had no symptoms but everyone is different i wish again i could give you great and meaningful advice but can't so sorry Hun....we are all still here just hope someone can post something soon for you to put your mind at ease as I'm clearly no good  just wanted to post something to you all anyway  

Hi angs today is the big day of your treatment hope it all goes well for you just try to relax eat healthy and loads of water.  I didn't have the combination that you had but I'm sure that everything  will be OK the pros know what they are doing  hay they got me pregnant x x hugs and just to let you know I'm here x x   

Hi ann69  i bet 2 weeks seems like a lifetime away trust me I'm on the 2ww and every day seem like a 40 hr day ... AF will be here soon and then your journey begins fingers crossed for you and everyone x  x hugs  

spooks, onedream, bemba, Angharad and all you lovely ladies hope you are all well

A meet would be great anytime soon x x 

afm as i mentioned above struggling with this 2ww everyday is ssssssssooooooooo long  i soo want to test even though I'm only 2dpt I'm thinking that i had 2 6 day blasts transfered then i could be able to pick up some kind of hcg could i   i know i know I'm being stupid just being really impatient.  Not really feeling pregnant but never did when i was pregnant oh its so early I'm just going crazy.  Did go into boots to buy pregnancy test and they were buy one get one free so bought pack of 1st respose 2 pack twice so had 2 free so got 8 tests just sitting there looking at me saying test me SAM you got nothing to lose...I'm going mad lol    I'm thinking that I'm going to get a negative anyway for everyday that i test up until my official test date which is the 17th July so it will only be on the 17th that i will be disappointed iv got the test i might as well use them....on my last fet i tested about 8dpt with my blasts and got a pregnant every day but never believed it until i tested on my official test day soooooooo yea I'm gonna test tomorrow morning me thinks and ill let you all know everyday whats happening

BYE FOR NOW THE CRAZY LADY X X


----------



## Angs

Oh Sunnysideup! Bless you!!! Want to give you a big hug! I know I'd be exactly the same as you. My hubby is forever telling me that I have no patience! Which is why fertility treatment is so hard! You need bucket loads of patience! I really, really, really hope it's good news! Fingers crossed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Angs


----------



## sunnysideup

hi ks found this on this site http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

hope it can answer a few questions for you

afm negative test 3dpt

love the crazy lady

hope you are all well x x mwah


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone,
feeling a bit down today. I know I should be happy and excited that I'm finally starting treatment but it's all getting to me. maybe it's the drugs making me down. Need some  . I read the stories on here, women who've been through SO much more than me and have so much respect. I'm finding it so hard. I actually ovulated naturally this month and am paranoid that if I did conceive, the Norethisterone will do some harm. I've read that it can cause birth defects and misscarriage. It's unlikely that I did conceive, but am paranoid all the same! Am feeling a bit  . IUI nurses told me to take it, even when I explained that I'd ovulated, so I guess it can't be that bad, but if I'd know about the stuff I read on the internet, wouldn't have taken it. Hope you're all o.k and in a better place than I am. Sorry for the misery, just needed to moan to people who understand. I don't like complaining to my friends all the time.  
Angs x


----------



## Bemba

Angs - Poor you honey, I konw just how you are feeling you read into everything and stress about everything, my piece of advice to you hun would be, stop googling and reading - if you start now you will go mad once you are pregant, and trust the professionals, we have to, and it will be ok.  Seriously I spent 3 years stressing about not being pregant then 9 months stressing about being pregant and a lot of that was because I could not let the worry go and kept googling things and getting horror stories.  These days I do not look at books as I know I would be stressing about T's development goals.  So take care of yourself and bin all those worries you can do nothing about!!

Sunny - Would you stop testing you nutter - I guess it gets no better when you are trying for a sibling then - we are still fruit loops!!  Sending you lots of stickie vibes fro those little embies who are suggling up and getting a good hold for the next 9 months!!

Right I suggest meeting the 24th of 25th of this month, let me know who can make it.

Hugs to the rest of you,

Bemba


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone,
am free on 24th and 25th. Would be lovely to meet you all. Hope you're all o.k.

*bubbles*- how are you getting on with the injections now? I'm starting in 10 days, not looking forward.

*Sunnysideup- * Hope you're not driving yourself too mad with the tests! Fingers crossed and ^reiki

*Bemba*- Thanks for the kind words. feeling a bit better today! Went shopping in John Lewis, Cardiff. Did the trick.

Hope everyone else is o.k. Big .

Angs


----------



## Bemba

Retail therapy always works for me too.


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Angs and everybody.

Menopur Injections- Thanks goodness for a saviour, my gorgeous mum has helped me through and is an ex nurse. Went to LWC yesterday and had a scan, have had to up my injections to 6 vials and go back tomorrow to see how follicles are developing.
Feeling really tired and emotional and getting fed up of the whole thing, this is my last time and a colleague has really given me a good suggestion.
Give this a really good shot and if it doesn't work, have a year off and see what happens, give it a break for a while. 

Hope everybody else is ok and getting on well. Thinking of you all. Sorry don't have time to do personals, but read all what is going on.

Take Care and Look after yourselves.
Sending     and    that it will all work out.

Lots of Love
Anna xxxx


----------



## sunnysideup

8dpt and tried 1st response and bfn  i know that otd is friday but i knw it hasnt worked havnt had any symtoms and just dont feel like i did before ...grateful for my ickle madam  she is gonna have to be spoilt rotten x x mwah im up for the 24th bemba if any one else is joinging us 

hope you are all well


----------



## Angs

Hello!
*Sunnyside*- so sorry! You never know tho', you might have a surprise. I guess you know your own body and how you feel, and you can compare it to last time. Really am sorry. . It's a ****ty thing this infertility business. I broke down in work today, twice! Took a test today, hoping I'd caught naturally. BFN! . Luckily my sister was at hand to mop up the tears. She said that she'd be my surrogate if I can't get pregnant. Bless her!

*Bubbles*- glad your getting used to injections. Starting next week and dreading it. I pass out when I give blood, so should be interesting!

Hope everyone else is o.k. Has anyone had the counselling that they offer? wasn't sure what to do, and am up and down like a yo yo so was wondering if it might help.

Still up for meeting up.

Angs (emotional wreck)

x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Angs.
Good luck for next week, once you get the hang of the injections it will be fine. Thinking of you. xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I am going to clinic on friday for final scan before going on monday for egg collection, things are moving fast!!!

Thinking of you all.
Lots of Love
Anna xxxx


----------



## Bemba

Sunny - Sorry you keep getting BFN but you never know, it is a horrible game this, hoping things have changed and you get bfp tomorrow.  

Meeting up - Looks like there are 3 of us so far, going for the 24th, Sunny, Angs and me so far. 

Bubbles - Hope all goes well tomorrow, sending you loads of  

Angs - The jabs are not as bad as you think,. if you are really nervous get you DH/DP to do them for you.

Bemba


----------



## onedream

just a quick update from me iv had to cancel my ivf has I'm suffering badly from depression I'm so gutted i should of started injecting today i cant believe this has happened so im sorry


----------



## sunnysideup

ah onedream so sorry for you but just look after yourself pamper and treat yourself  start treatment when you are ready its hard working when you have started so wait I'm sure you will be up and ready to go again soon    

bemba looking forward to 24th what time and where??

afm bfn again with 1st response absolutely gutted otd tomorrow but its imposable for it to change now to bfp  still taking the gestone and ellestte just in case (we can just wish for a miracle)  the only thing that keeps me from breaking down  is my little girl gonna go home from work and give her a big cuddle i hope that all your dreams come true ladies i really do x x x


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone, 
hope you're all o.k. 
Bubbles- Hope it goes well Monday! Things are moving fast, exciting!
Bemba- will let you know how I get on with injections! DH is gonna have to take over! Hope things are good with you.
Onedream- so sorry you had to cancel this month. It's so horrible. I've been feeling so low, everyone says to stay positive but it's so hard to. Hope things get better for you.  
Sunny-  I'm sure your beautiful girl is helping you through this.

Looking forward to meeting you!
Angs x


----------



## sunnysideup

Hi ladies me again 

  going mad .... if i had 5 day blasts transfered on the 5th July when is my test date ... (grasping at straws now hoping iv got a extra day to make 2 lines instead of the one)  my nurse at the clinic 1st put the date down as Monday the 19th then i told her that they were blasts so she said "oh thats 2 days earlier" making it the 17th (sat)  but when i had letter off the embryologist she said it was the 16th i tested  what day would you think it would be ?

from the crazy lady xx  hope you are all doing better than i am lol


----------



## Bemba

Hi Sunny,

Sorry you are still having a BFN, if you have enough gestone though I would go till 14 days, i think i tested at 12 days then at 14 days with the blasts last time but think the clinic told me to wait for the full 14 days, so you still might get those two lines.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Bemba


----------



## sunnysideup

BFN  phoned clinic they didnt say to stop using gestone or to keep using it i have enough to last me till tuesday so ill keep using it have got nothing to lose exept for a sore bum lol  not expecting another miracle but if its here i might aswell carry it on and see what monday brings x xx 

hope you are all ok looking forward to meet x x x


----------



## Angs

Hi everyone,
So glad the weekend is here! Finished Norethisterone today. Af should arrive in 3 days and then I'm having scan and starting injections for IUI. had a little chat with DH last night about my lack of PMA. Don't know why I'm so pessimistic all the time. I know being positive is supposed to help, but finding it hard to be happy about the ****ty situation we all have found ourselves in.

Hope you're o.k sunny. Don't give up yet, there's still hope! Listen to me, should take my own advice!!!

Big   to you all.

Angs x


----------



## Bemba

Hi All,

Sorry Sunny, but I agree you might as well keep the gestone for a bit longer.  It is horrible, I am dreading getting back on the tread mill when we decide to go for the FET, it will defo be our last go, and while i am so so grateful for T and thank my lucky stars every day I am loving motherhood so much, once you get a bite of that cherry you just seem to want more.

Shall we meet at the Village again iy worked well last time?  Are people Swansea based or is town to much of a treck?  If so I am happy to meet elsewhere.

Cheers and have a good weekend,

Bemba


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Sunny side up, Bemba and Angs and anybody else.


Went to clinic for scan, as I have not produced enough follicles-3, my IVF has been cancelled and I am seeing Dr T on 02.08.2010 to discuss medication and plans of when to start IVF again. Hope it will be suprecur and Gonal F, Menopur obviously didn't agree with me in body and using it was tough, but me and my mum did get the hang of it.
The way I look at it is the timing was all wrong and at least I get another chance, which will be our last chance and they want to give you the best chance, so we will see. 
Have to say I am really tired after the Menopur, didn't have this problem with Gonal F and produced 11 follicles last time, with 5 eggs and two of excellent quality, but they had trouble with the embryo transfer, so on practising this time it worked perfectly.


Anyway be glad of a break,  really feel as if this is taking over!!have been told to continue with the Ovetrille and have sex for three nights and complete a pregnancy test in two weeks, looks like a busy weekend!!!


Anyway enough about me, really good people are meeting up and the village hotel is a lovely venue. Hope things are not too tough for people. This really is a tough old game and tests your relationship sometimes. With all of the support on here, it is bloody fantastic to know you are listened too. 
Take Care all and don't let the bas***ds get you down!! I get knocked down but I get up again is the spirit!!!
Hope you all have a good weekend.


Lots of Love Anna xx xx


----------



## Bemba

Bubbles - sorry you had to abandon your cycle, take time out for yourself and the build up to the next one, they learn with each one so the teeking helps for the next.  Please do join us for the meet up if you can.

Onedream - So sorry you had to cancel too, but again take time to regroup and I hope things improve for you, that way you can be strong when you next try.  Hope you are getting lots of help to get yourself back on an even keal.

Bemba


----------



## sunnysideup

bubbles sorry you had to cancel but like you said meopur waas no good for you so fingers crossed you have lots and lots of follies with gonal f next time round  (hay with the weekend planed that you have got you may not need the lwc anymore)  good luck hun for future

afm i can agree that if it wasnt for you ladies on here i would of gone mad (i know you might of lost me for a few day a couple of days ago)  but seriously i would  not be the person i am today with out you lot as no one knew  that i was ever taking treatment  even when i fell pregnant with my little girl so i have no one to talk to (sorry my mum knew) dp isnt the best typical man.
Here ive been today upset with the outcome of result (still jabbing my bum in hope) and he hasnt even been in the room longer than 10min with me after finishing work.  Typical    .....  so again thank you all for all your support  and good luck to everyone.  carnt wait to see bfp on here x x x


----------



## Angs

Hello!

Where has everyone gone? There only seems to be 4 of us left on here.

Bemba - Village is fine with me. I'm a Swansea girl now, so it's convenient.

Bubbles - SO SORRY about you having to cancel your treatment. Can't imagine what that feels like! Fingers crossed for the next one! It will happen, for all of us! I'm getting more determined now. Not going to give up, ever!

Sunny -      . Hope you're o.k. I know what you mean about the support on here keeping you sane! My hubby is pretty good with the support, but he doesn't understand why I'm so emotional and, at times, pessimistic. His approach is 'It'll happen , just be patient and think positive', which at times seems impossible. They haven't got all the hormones running round their bodies! They also don't get emotional every time they see a pregnant lady or a beautiful little baby. I've told people in work. During a few staff doo's, got drunk and blubbed over everyone. Most of them don't ask questions they just let me get on with it. Some nosy buggers want to know all the details, I just don't talk to them about it. It's tough in work at the mo, there's one pregnant lady who hasn't shown me ANY sensitivity. Keeps talking about scans and names and fertility... in front of me. I don't expect her to keep completely quiet about it, but have a heart!! My best friend is 8 months pregnant and she's the opposite. Hasn't gone on about it at all. I have to ask her about everything. She doesn't want to rub my face in it. It's tough! We started trying the same month.
x
Looking forward to meeting you all!

Angs x


----------



## sunnysideup

hay ladies I totaly understand ang when we go through this it seems that every single woman you see is pregnant and every young 15 year old has a baby in a pram...... i hope you get your wish hun i really do and all the rest of you ladies where ever you may be x x x  
afm still doing the gestone ouch!!! didnt do pregnancy test today as im out worked my way through 14 of them lol  gonna test monday and i know what is gonna be but praying for a miracle x x x 

hope your good bemba x


----------



## Angs

can't believe you've worked your way through 14 tests sunny!   Good luck with test Monday! You never know! It might be another little miracle! Still laughing at 14 tests! I'd be exactly the same!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## sunnysideup

good job they were on offer buy one get one free from boots lol


----------



## Crystal10

hello
I am new to posting but have been lurking for a while, I hope you don't mind me 'butting in' ?

I have been TTC for several years, recently went through yet another round of IVF & shock of all shocks got a BFB (don't ever give up ladies) !  My question is re: Gestone:- Once the 7 week scan is done the clinic said if all is well then NHS wont pay for gestone after 7 weeks & to stop taking the gestone intramuscular injection. I have read elsewhere that Gestone should be taken up to week 13. Does anyone have any experience/advice in this matter?


----------



## Crystal10

Meant BFP in last post, not BFB - sorry!


----------



## sunnysideup

hi crystaltips  welcome along and congrats fro your bfp... when if fell pregnant last year our fet was nhs funded and they paid for my gestone up until 13 weeks... this cycle if i had fallen pregnant cause i had paid for the fet this time the cost had only covered me until i found if i was  pregnant or not i.e after the 2ww then i would have to but the gestone and ellestte myself.
They never said to me when i preg last year to pay for any of my drugs it was all nhs funded x x hope this helps and you have a safe pregnancy 

afm just been to boot (should of bought shares in these) to buy yet again preg test not trying it till tomorrow morning which will be 14dpt  (i know that it is bfn but hay i just love jabbing my bum and peeing on a stick lol)  

hope you are all k x x x the POS QUEEN


----------



## sunnysideup

SORRY CRYSTAL10  DONT KNOW WHY I CALLED YOU CRYSTALTIPS  (sounds better thought lol)


----------



## Crystal10

Thanks for the gestone info SunnysideUp.  I shall question the clinic further.  

and Good luck this morning. x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.

My experience with Gestone was for my IUI on NHS and was advised that if I were pregnant NHS would fund me for up to 12 weeks of pregnancy and the Fertility Nurses have completed some research in this.

Well feeling absolutely exhausted, not disappointed with outcome and hopefully starting swimming on Thursday, and then looking forward to appointment on 02.08.2010 where I can look at next options.  Really pleased that I have got a good break now, although August only around the corner!! 

Good luck everyone, will be dibbing in and out now until august.

Thanyou so much Bemba for the invite, will defo think about meeting on your next venture, at present unable to too. 

Speak Soon. 

Lots of Love
Anna xx


----------



## sunnysideup

definate BFN fo me knew really .....

phoned the clinic as i want to maybe go down the path of egg share waiting for ann to phone me back dont know if there is a waiting list as im already 35 and will be 36 in may so they wont egg share then so fingers crossed there isnt too long to wait (must be mad to want to get back into asap)  

hope you all k x x  x


----------



## Crystal10

Bubbles - Thanks for gestone advice. 

SSU - Never give up. It will happen! After TTC 10 years I am approaching 40 & finally have a BFP....I know its early days but its further than i have got before.  I have always rushed straight back in to the next round of treatments, for me it meant getting back on the 'hopeful' track again. If I hadn't continued with treatments I wouldn't have a BFP now...
 Go for it.  x


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone! Af decided to turn up a a day early! Not sure if that will affect the treatment or not?? Am  having scan tomorrow (which should be day 1) and supposed to start Suprecur on day 2-14. But day 2 is tomorrow! Will have to ask them. 

Crystal - lovely news, BFP after 10 years! I'm only at the beginning, I really don't know how you did this for 10 years! I'd need locking up! I'm not far off it now! Lady in work came back from maternity leave today. She tried for 5 years and had IVF twins! There's hope! I won't ever give up!

Bubbles - good luck on the 2nd August. Hope it's good news.Will be thinking of you! I'm meant to be going in for IUI on the 2nd. Might be different now tho, now that af is early.

Sunny - sorry about bfn! Hope you're o.k.    .

Bemba - Hello!! How are you? What time were you thinking of meeting on 24th? Looking forward to meeting you! Ignore me if I start blubbing tho! That's all I seem to be doing lately!

Hope everyone else is o.k.

Angs x


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Sunny - So sorry it is a BFN, hope you got a positive response re egg sharing, when I mentioned after my first failed cycle they said no, so hope you fair better than me.

Crysal - Congrats on your BFP and welcome to the thread, we are planning to meet this sat, do join us if you want too.

Angs - Hope all goes well tomorrow, sending you lots of  

*SAT 24th* - Shall we meet at the Village bar, to the right when you go in? Say 1:00, we can have lunch and chat - is that ok with you all. Think it is just Sunny, Angs and me meeting so far, please do join us everyone else.

All ok here T is going through a very hungry stage and is very grumpy at night at the moment, bedtime is a battle, bless him he crys and crys - I feel aleful.

Cheers Bemba


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone,

just got back from hospital. Baseline scan went well. No lumps or bumps that shouldn't be there. Was worried that they might confirm PCOS, so am feeling relieved that all looked well. Going back next Tuesday to see how I'm responding to Gonal F. Good I hope!!!    . Having to start Suprecur today as   arrived early.

How are you all doing?     to you all.  

See some of you on 24th, although I'll probably be on here before then!

Angs x


----------



## ann69

Hi all,

I'm going in on Thurs for my baseline scan, AF arrived this afternoon. I'm doing short protocol so will hopefully be starting with the gonal f on thurs all being well.

Angs - are you stimming now then? We can be cycle buddies if so!

Sunnysideup - so sorry to read you had a BFN, please try and remain positive, I know its hard. xx

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## Crystal10

Wow. What lovely ladies we have on this thread! And thank you for welcoming me to the thread & inviting a newbie out to join you for lunch, you're very kind. I don't live locally so I unfortunately won't be joining you, plus if I'm being totally honest I do like the anonymity of these threads - please don't take it the wrong way, I am touched that I was asked. Thanks girls. xx


----------



## Angs

Hello ladies!

anna - starting on Gonal f tonight!!! Started Suprecur last night and almost passed out. I often get faint after giving blood so I thought it might happen. Think I must have a needle phobia as it wasn't too painful at all!!! PMT is far worse. DH was soooo cute. He put on soothing music as he knows what a big wimp I am! After he injected me, I went clammy and light headed and had to lie down. I'm having Suprecur and Gonal F tonight so I might actually pass out!   . I amuse myself! BIG WIMP!!! I'm having IUI not IVF. Joined this thread as I need to phone LWC Swansea in October for IVF if I'm not pregnant. Hope you find the injections less of an ordeal than me. Everyone else does!!! Nice to have a cycle buddy!!! Never had one before.  


Hope everyone else is fine!!  .

Angs (the wimp)

xxx

xx


----------



## sunnysideup

Hi ladies 

hope you are all good just a quick post 

Just letting you know whats happening with me with the egg share  I was told that there was a 6 to 12 month wait  and if you are 36 then you carnt do it.  So i thought my chances were gone with that path, but ive had confirmation today that  we can go ahead with it asap so thats amazing news.    The thought of either having another sibling for my little girl and making someone elses dreams come true makes me happy (again not expecting miracles but if it did work WOW)  so my journey again maybe starting alot sooner than i thought way hay !!!!


----------



## Crystal10

Just thought I'd post how my 'gestone' query went at LWC today. Ann @ LWC explained that LWC IVF procedure is that they fund the gestone until the pregnancy is confirmed at week 7 & then after that its up to your local healthboard to fund it. I have an appointment with my local GP tomorrow who seems to think it shouldn't be a problem to prescribe gestone for me for the next 5 weeks.

Keep up the good, and positive, work everyone (Angs - injections get easier & easier the more you do so try not to worry too much).

x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
Crystal- Fab News if you can get GP to fund your Gestone!! Good luck with all of it and hope your keeping positive. 

Angs- Thinking of you with the injections- keep going and try and think of what could be the end result.

Bemba, Ann and anybody else. Hope all is well with you.

An update from me is that I was telephoned by LWC regarding my Appointment with Dr T on 02.08.2010, this is now cancelled, and have an appointment next tuesday 27.07.2010- so will keep you all posted.

Keep positive and well.
Take Care
Anna xx


----------



## ann69

Hi all,
feeling very sad and disappointed. Went in today for scan and to start stimms and I have 2 cysts which are 14 and 12mm and therefore cycle has been cancelled before I've even started. So gutted.
Been put on the pill for a month now to try and shrink them and then will hopefully start next month.
x


----------



## Angs

Hello ladies!

Sunny - good news about egg share!!! When's your appoinment to discuss it? Glad you're feeling up-beat!! 

Crystal - How are you feeling? At least they're willing to fung the gestrone. That's good news  

Bubbles - Good luck on 27th. Hope it goes well for you.  

Anna - so sorry about your cycle being cancelled. Can't imagine how frustrating that must be!   Hope next cycle is better!

Bemba - looking forward to meeting you tomorrow. Is it 1 at village hotel bar? I've got curly blonde hair incase your wondering what I look like.  

Update from me - had a wedding all day yesterday and it was so tough. Everyone assumed I was pregnant as I wasn't drinking. They wouldn't let it drop. Best friend who's 8 months pregnant was sat next to me so you can imagine what main topic of conversation was!! Another pregnant friend turned up for the evening do, we were sat together and they were calling us the pregnant corner! Awful!!!! So hard! Filled up! Then got home and DH had to inject me after 10 hours of drinking! He didn't do too badly but I was a wreck! Glad it's over!

Big hugs to you all,

Angs x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Angs- Just read your thread about wedding- people are so insensitive- I know how you feel, I went to a works do, these happen often and everybody was drinking and one girl said to me why aren't you drinking are you pregnant and ever since then haven't gone to any work do's because of it, a girl in the office has a hen night recently and we are invited to her wedding day, so we have decided not to go to the wedding and the hen night has passed, I have tried to distance myself from my work colleagues that I share an office with and that is hard, as I have talked to them in the past about it and none of them have had fertility problems, one has just become a grandmother and another girl in another office has just announced she is 3 months pregnant, it happens this way.
I know I am missing out socially, but I can't bear not having a drink and being questioned why I am not drinking, so am being really unsociable and that way, I cannot be upset about comments, cause people will comment and be insensitive without realizing the real problem.
Lit your head up high.


Hi Ann- Sorry about the cysts, but at least they can do something to rectify this- it when they have no solution you tend to worry and become upset. A Break is sometimes a good thing. 
I am on a break at the moment and going back next week. 


Thinking of you all- sorry if I have not mentioned anyone else. 


Take Care 
Anna xx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Ann - sorry hun, I konw it is so frustrating we had to pospone our treatment last year becuase I had a breast lump, and when you are waiting a month seems an age - hang on in there.

Bubbles - Good luck for next week, just in case i do not log on again before hand.

Angs and Sunny - See you at 1pm tomorrow in the bar at the Village, I will be there with a little boy in a quinny buggie.  I have long brown hair which will be mostly likely tied up away from little tugging fingers!!

Bemba


----------



## LittleMissM

Hi Ladies, I am new here and will be undergoing ES with LWC Cardiff with EC/ET in LWC Swansea.

I am not yet medicated just waiting on AF to start the pill but anticipated to be having EC/ET by the end of Sept. I have used LWC self funded previously so this isnt new for me although ES is new.

I am nervous and excited but raring to go.

Hope everyone is well, and you don't mind me 'butting' in on your group.

Sue


----------



## sunnysideup

LET YOU DOWN AGAIN LADIES SOOOOOOOOOSORRY....hope you had nice day absolutly gutted could not be helped my little girl is smothering with cold totally forgot (couldnt of  made it if i had of remebered) she not keeping her food down and finds it hard to breath havnt slept for 3 nights worried sick sorry again x x x


----------



## Angs

Hi Sue! Welcome to the thread!!! Good luck with your treatment! It is exciting! Fingers crossed   it'll work out for us all!!

Sunny - never mind! Hope your little girl is better  .

Bemba - so lovely to meet you yesterday. Thanks for the advice! Tomos is so beautiful and meeting you both really does give me hope x  .

Bubbles - hope you're well  .

Hugs,

Angs x


----------



## freddypop

Hi all
I'm new to posting but have been regularly reading your posts for a while, hope you don't mind me dropping in. Everyone has had such amazing journeys, this is such a tough process.
I've been TTC about 3&1/2 years. PCOS - not ovulating. Been through many tests and treatments but now on 2WW with 1st NHS IVF at LWC Swansea. Test day 30/07 and am going absolutely crazy!!!!!!!!

Had a really bad day yesterday which is why I finally decided to register on FF. Completely convinced myself that this hasn't worked for many reasons even though I know I have done everything as I've been told. Was a complete wreck, crying all morning, poor DH didn't know what had hit him. He was trying to keep positive even though I seemed so convinced it hasn't worked. Eventually calmed down, read a few posts on here and thought well you never can tell.

Had very sore boobs 3DPT/6DPC but that went after 3 days so now I don't have any symptoms not even from the cyclogest. Feeling completely normal, except not sleeping well and now have sore throat - prob cos I'm run down.

Anyway sorry for going on a bit in my 1st post.
 
 to all. 
Freddypop


----------



## Angs

Welcome freddypop!!

I haven't gone through IVF yet, doing IUI at the mo, so can't offer much help I'm afraid. Don't give up hope! You're thinking it hasn't worked just to prepare yourself for the worst! Some people don't get any symptoms at all. You wont know until your test date. It is hard and so emotional, but we're all in the same boat here and know what you're going through!! Big hugs!! I really do hope it's good news for you.    

Angs x


----------



## freddypop

Thanks Angs. 
Was hoping that might be true but have now started spotting!!! Have rung clinic now waiting for a nurse to ring back!!
Just have to wait & see now! 
F. X


----------



## sunnysideup

hi freddypop welcome along ... i had spotting in the 2ww and right up unltil 7 weeks pregnant so dont worry hun.  Its our minds playing games with us that is why we get so run down and negative chin up hun postative vibes fingers crossed for you hun that you will have bfp  when is your test date x x x
bemba why were you refused to egg share  hope you dont mind me asking 

hope all you ladies are good my ickle one is now saying dad dad dad allllll the time where is mam mam mam lol bless her x x x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi freddypop- Hey don't worry about things, it is so hard not to think the worst, make sure you don't give up- remember if you need another IVF Cycle, you are able to have two now.
The TWW is a sod and it is so hard, I have found this site fab and really supportive.

I am off to LWC tomorrow to see consultant-so will keep you posted, this is my last chance without paying that is, so we are giving it one last blast and then having a break, it can really take a hold of you and we don't want this to happen, although I have had to really distance myself from work colleagues as I have found out that it does not help telling everybody about your fertility issues, as people can be insensitive. 

Anyway enough about me rambling.

Hope evrybody else is ok and welcome to any newbies!!!.

Take Care and Will Be in Touch. XX Anna XX


----------



## freddypop

Thanks sunny it really is horrible waiting. Spoke to LWC & I've increased cyclogest immediately. Have crampy tummy now though like AF is just about to start - no more blood at moment. Bit more waiting now!!!
Good luck Bubbles with your appt & next cycle! 
F. X


----------



## freddypop

Sorry Sunny, test day Fri 30th July - if I get that far!!!

Think positive positive positive!!!


----------



## LittleMissM

AF finally found me   and so I start the pill tomorrow. Its sad how excited I am about startung the pill lol

Hope everyone is well
Sue


----------



## Crystal10

Freddypops - how many embryos did they transfer?


----------



## freddypop

It was a 3 day transfer. 2 embryos transferred - one was a 7 cell grade 1, other was 8 cell grade 2. So they were both good quality. 
No more spotting at moment & under strict instructions from DH to stay in bed today, which I am following.
F. X


----------



## Crystal10

Freddypop - I had no symptoms apart from fluctuating sore boobs (one day they were sore, next they weren't). I was 99% convinced the IVF hadn't worked. I didn't feel pregnant/any different to normal. Like you though I was restless during the night. I had some spotting for a about a day & a half about 5 days before my test was due. I also had some mild cramping & a kind of 'heavy' feeling, as if my period was due.  Unbelievably my test was positive, and all is well.... so far. The spotting could have been one of the embryo's falling away.  Mine was a 5 day transfer but other than that you seem to be experiencing very similar symptoms to mine. I really relaxed this time round, stayed off work etc. Put your feet up & get into a good book or crappy day time TV.

Sending   your way.  x


Update on gestone funding from GP. The GP say it is not straight forward & they have to apply for the funding themselves, they've given me an emergency 5 day supply in the meantime. I just think its odd that SWARU will fund NHS IUI gestone up to week 12 but LWC NHS IVF they will only fund until pregnancy is confirmed. Any one else been in this gestone funding situation?


----------



## freddypop

Thanks Crystal10 that does give me some hope even though I've had a little bit more spotting this morning, can't help knicker twitching though. I'm currently lying in bed watching tv.
I really hope you get the funding for the gestone, good luck.


----------



## MittensWales

I'm usually a Cardiff LWC person but have had to progress to IVF after losing twins at 20 weeks so now I am limited to single embryo transfer.  Any tips out there for keeping the faith and getting on with life in the meantime?

Also any singletons out there doing DC?


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi all.
Well went to clinic today to see a consultant that was covering for Dr M and Dr T, a Spanish consultant that works in London LWC.
He basically told me that due to my low ovarian reserve (10.1), I am unlikely to conceive naturally and with IVF, I am starting the short protocol, last go on NHS on my next period, which could be this Friday or early next week- I asked if I could have Gonal F instead of Menopur and he is upping my dose to 450 and not giving me suprecur. I am having something else instead, medication ordered. 
I cried all the way home and when I got to my mum' s couldn't contain my emotions, lucky my mum is so supportive and like a best friend, I am truly blessed to have her to listen to me and provide reassurance.
He did also mention that as I am 36 years of age there is a good chance of conceiving with egg donor's, spoke to DH and he said that it wouldn't be my make up, it would be like having somebody else's child.
I think we are going to have this last go of IVF and that is it, feeling really low- have been googling Low ovarian reserve, anyway sorry to be so low in mood, but thought I would have some better news, but at least we know where we are going now.


Thinking of you all and hope things are positive for you all, and if not,try and turn it into some kind of positive- whatever is meant to be is right. I have a lovely puppy, who I adore and will have to be our substitute if nothing else happens.


Take Care All. Be in Touch on my Day 2 Scan.
I am thinking of asking on this- why do I have to put myself through another IVF if consultant thinks it will fail- but I am not the type to just give in.


Lots of Hugs
Anna xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Mittens - I am in LWC Cardiff for tests etc but treatment at Swansea. Keeping the faith. I have a CD for IVF and try to keep positive by doing positive things. Being here and talking to people who know also helps.

Anna - I am going to be an egg share donor. This is just my opinion and DH is entitled to his, but I believe that in ES and DE that being the mum and dad is the most importnat thing. In my statement for the child should they want it I wrote 'Although biologically I am your mother, your real mother is the woman that craddled ou in her womb, gave borth to you, and brought you up with the love and affection only a real mum can give'.
I truly believe that and think biology only plays a very small part. You can give this tx a try and see how it goes, but you can also try seeing the clinic's councellor - she is very very good - to talk to you both. Once you know what is said and dh has all the information he needs, then you can sit and talk about your options. If its something he still doesnt want to do then you have explored all options open to you this way and you will feel at least like you tried.
This was the approach I went down, and after a bot of time, soul searching and information dh and I decided ES was the right thing for us.   and   thoughts for this tx.

Good Luck
Sue


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone!!
Hi Bubbles, how are you today? I'm so sorry about your news, but don't give up hope! It only takes one egg, and with a higher dose of Gonal F, who knows how many you'll produce?!?  . It's so tough about whether or not to try an egg donor. I'm sure you and DH will eventually come to the decision that's right for you both. You may not need to now, as you have one more NHS go and although the consultant was negative, he didn't say that it was impossible!!    . Big hugs x
Welcome mittenswales - I really hope it works out for you!!!  . It is tough staying positive at times, and it's all we think about! I thought I was going a bit mad until I joined FF and spoke to people who understood. It does take over your life but I'm trying to keep busy with friends and enjoy DH's company and our time together. Easier said than done I know. Take each day (and hurdle) as it comes, I try not to look at the the mountain I have to climb, as that gets me down. 
Hi freddypop - hope you're o.k.    .
Crystal - any update on gestrone funding?? It is strange that SWARU fund it and IVF Wales don't. I'm assuming it's v.expensive to pay for it?
Hi Sue - had a laugh about your post about being excited to go on the pill. At least you're starting treatment. Exciting x

Sunny and Bemba - hope you're both well.  .

I had my day nine scan (for IUI) yesterday. My follicles were too small, so they've increased my Gonal F dose. I'm having another scan on Friday, so hopefully they'll be bigger! .

Angs x


----------



## freddypop

Well not such good news from me today.

Started bleeding heavily yesterday lunchtime, rang clinic & went in to get Gestone injection.
Bleeding increased towards evening and still today (with some clots). Got DH to inject Gestone today but not very hopeful. 

Will carry on and test Friday anyway just so I know we've done everything we can!

Hope everyone else is well.

F. x


----------



## sunnysideup

Dont quit give up yet freddypop ive read so many stories on here and heard of more unbeliveable miracles happening everything crossed for you that it has worked and your little bean stuck around    

bubbles have faith hun that this nhs treatment is all that you are gonna need x x 

sue33 hi im starting (well hoping too) egg share in september too. went for my follow up consaltaion yest.with that dr from london he was a bit quick and rushed us out but we knew all the answers to any questions anyway.  Waiting now for my period next month to have the hormone injection for any heriditory problems but as ann said we all ready have a little girle it wont be a problem and that  this is just protocol.  Over the moon that this is happeing so quickly we might be cycle buddies would be great to have someone to go through this with.  

Mittenswales so sorry for your lose you sound like a very strong women     hugs x x x good luck with your cycles the women here are fab and know how to chear you up

angs hope the gonal f has done the jobe and your follies have grown im sure they have thinking of you good luck for scan tomorrow

hope you are all well x x


----------



## LittleMissM

Freddypop - I hope things are ok and that this is just a 'setback' for you.   Don't give up hope as you hear of amazing stories all the time  

Ang - Sad isn't it lol, not enjoying the headaches though  
When we did IUI I needed to keep being increased with meds due to size. I hope it was beause I was overweight, they say that you can need more drugs the bigger you are, I have lost over 3 stone for this treatment and plan to lose another stone to have a BMI of 25 in readiness. 

Sunnysideup - That would be great to have a buddy. How you feeling about the donation? Have you completed your forms? I agonised over my statement that any children could read.
what hormone injection you having? I havent had any injections. To date I have had blood drawn for genetic tests, a vaginal swab, a smear, and urine test. All of this was done on the same day as the consultation. I was then given the pill and told to start it on Day 2 of my cycle, the only way it would stop/not go ahead would be if the tests came back with something. Most are back and ok  

Let me know what you have left to do, its interesting to hear. I had all the tests etc done in LWC Cardiff but the EC/ET will be in Swansea.

We too had the same doc in 2008 when we had our IVF and dh liked him, he was to the point which dh appreciated, and he was in the clinic the other day talking about deliveries with a patient. We saw Dr Thackare this time, she is nice, and really put dh at ease - he can get stressed easy!

Hope everyone is doing well today?

I have a horrendous headache, not sure if its the pill or just because I was up at 5 am - for work - and am just tired. When I was on the pill many moons ago I got horrible headaches all the time!
Did anyone see in the paper that they are trying to blame debt from numerous IVF treatments as the reason that man killed his wife and kids? Ok you can get stressed and in a lot of debt with IVF, but to kill the whole family?! Are the media just using IVF as a convenient scapegoat?

Sue


----------



## sunnysideup

Hi Sue  i have to have the AMH blood test which i have to phone up the clinic on the 1st day of period next month it takes 1 to 2 weeks to get the results then we have to have hiv test and lots more blood  test me and my partner who then has to have a semen analysis.  Ann says that we will be going for my September cycle which is about the 18th


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Welcome all the newbies.

Angs - Lovely to meet you, hope those follies are growing big sending you lots of    

Sunny - Think they refused me because of the miscarrage, not really sure, but i am nearly 36 so guess they would not except me now.  Hope your lo is feeling better.
Freddy - Sorry about the bleeding sending you lots of    and   

AFM - All well here, started weaning T - lots of fun, banana is his favourate so far.

Hugs to all,

Bemba


----------



## LittleMissM

Sunnysideup - ah I get you now. I was lucky because I am on the nhs waiting list I had just had AMH and semen analysis done and had the results with me to take to the appointment. All we had to do then because all results were good, was to get the gentic testing done, perhaps this is why we got onto treatment so quickly. How you feeling about it? When is AF due?

Feeling really tired today and not really wanting to go to work! Would rather stay in bed all day, but as I have a double shift I had better make the effort   this weekend I am defo having a major lie in!
Ony on day 3 of the pill - wish it would hurry up! 
I have to call Mary in Cardiff for my 'plan' on Tuesday so will have more info in how/where/when then, looking forward to that!

Hope everyone is well

Sue


----------



## freddypop

Well it's a more than expected   for me. Rang clinic and told to stop all medication which in some ways is a relief.

Poor DH - think he's more upset than me!!! But typical man, can't seem to get him to talk about it much!

Appt at clinic next week now. Not really sure what will happen then. Will try and think of some questions to ask!! But alas I'm sure they won't have any idea why it's failed as everything seemed to go like clockwork!

I am a bit worried that my embryos don't seem to grow as I've had a previous M/C at 6 weeks, but from reading these pages I think that was a chemical pregnancy!

I'm also wondering if I should get some immune testing done, might look into it.

Hope everyone else is well and treatments are going according to plan.


love to all. F. xxxx


----------



## Crystal10

Freddypop - So sorry to hear it.  I know it is so, so hard.  Just makes you think "Why why why isn't it happening and why do I bother".  Hang on in there & just keep on plugging away, it may not have happened this time but it's not to say it won't in the future.  There have been times when the whole TTC thing just got too much for me and my DH, but tomorrow is another day & you must have hope...and never give up. I didn't & finally it's happened for me.  Your turn will come.


----------



## LittleMissM

Freddy - I am sorry for your news  . Perhaps testing is an idea to bring up at your follow up appointment. It is always in the back of my mind. I keep thinking should I ask for a test to see if my body attacks the embies, but then talk myself out of it. But after your loss it is a reasonable suggestion. I would be thinking the same.
Take care of you and dh    you way hun

Sue
xx


----------



## Angs

Hello ladies,
was wondering if anyone can help me. I have had to increase Gonal f dose to 112, the nurse mentioned 3 clicks of the pen. When DH pushed down on the pen last night it automatically clicked 3 times. Is that right? He didn't actually press it 3 times. Are you meant to pull it then click it 3 times? Worried I'm not getting correct dose.

Hope you'r all o.k.

Angs x


----------



## freddypop

Angs
you set your dose to required amount and insert needle into skin. Then push right down on the pen until it won't go any further. It should then have clicked the correct amount of times. Hope this helps. 
Good luck with everything!  
F. X


----------



## MittensWales

Thanks to all for the replies and support.  This is my first IVF so finding all the uncertainty difficult.  I have my date for egg collection now at least - just trying to figure out how to give myself the ovitrelle injection at the Feeder gig tomorrow??!!!  Somehow a portaloo doesn't seem like the right venue....


----------



## Juls78

Hellooo ladies, sorry i have been awol again... i have been checking in to see whats going on but things have not been good for me so wanted to keep quiet for a while. 
Lovely to se the board is getting busier- always good to have support from fellow ff'ers.
I hope you enjoyed your meet- wish i could have been there. Sounds like baby t is coming on nicely- can't get better than mashed banana!

So sorry to hear about the bfn's- such a horrible result!    
Good luck to those still waiting for the bfp! hopefully very soon! xxxx

Well AFM- where should i start.... I am lying here on my bed after spending the last week in Morriston hospital on the neurology ward where i have had a lumbar puncture and 5 days of Ivig. It all started in february really when i went to get some blood tests and it showed up a slightly elevated thyroid issue. so on medication i went and then all SH** has hit the fan, i started getting weak. Poor balance, unable to walk, lack of sensation in my skin...etc... loads of things. Doc put it down to stress, went for more bloods and all normal. I was beginning to think it was in my head. GP suggested i see a neurologist so put me on the waiting list... i got home and dh said... go back and say you are going private. So i did. That was 3 weeks ago. He did some basic tests and told me straight away that he thought i had an autoimmune issue called. Chronic inflammatory demyelatory polyneuropathy. Needed lumbar punncture to confirm. That happened on monday and yes it is true. I needed the ivig and am on steroids. It is chrionic and not a lot is really known about it- still up in the air and don't know what it means for......well.... my life. i hope it is controllable but i can't help think i may never be a mammy! I don't really know where to turn. All the docs have said is we don't know what path this is going to take, or what future treatment is needed. I have never even heard of it!  So positive thinking is needed. I think i am definately much better since being on the steroids, still wobbly but at least i can walk up the stairs. I now have to hope ivig does its stuff. 

sorry about blabbering on.... just trying to get things off my chest.

julsxx


----------



## Angs

Oh Juls, I'm so sorry! I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better. I'm sure once you get used to the medication that you're on, and discuss your options with the doctor, you'll have a better idea about what path to take with regard to fertility. I'm not surprised you need to get it off your chest, and you really don't need to apologize for blabbering!!! I really hope it works out for you. Sending you lots of  and  and  . It's a cruel world at times. These things are sent to test us and only make us stronger. Cliche but very true!!  . xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Freddy - thanks for the advice about Gonal f. Really sorry about your BFN. As Crystal said, your turn will come!   .

Hope everyone else is o.k. I'm going back to hospital Monday to have final scan to see if follies have grown. If not will have to abandon cycle. On the bright side, can get v.tipsy on holiday!!! Going to Majorca on 9th, so I'll either be on 2ww or getting v.drunk on Spanish wine!

Big hugs,

Angs


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.


Oh Jules. I am truly sorry for your diagnosis, it must be so hard when you first get a diagnosis and are unsure about the future and fertility. I hope you get some answers from the consultant soon and even people can prove medics wrong with fertility and neuro problems. I am sure you after all of this time are relieved to have a diagnosis and that it is treatable. Thinking of you XX


Angs- Sorry have not responded to the Gonal F, but Freddy seems to have helped you, the good thing is that you always have somebody on here to lend support. Whatever your follies decide to do, Best of luck, I had to have mine postponed and am glad of a break and at least you can have a fab holiday and relax more if it is cancelled- timing is everything!! 


My up-to-date news- Spoke to LWC as advised by consultant on Day 1 only to be told via Ann on speaking to Carly that I need a months break, as July was my cancelled IVF, due to not enough follies- So end of August I will be ringing clinic again!!
Be Glad of a break now- it can really take over!!!


Thinking of everybody and apologies for not mentioning anyone else!!


Take Care All
Anna xxxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Jules - What terrible news I am so sorry  , but at least some of the uncertainty is gone and you have a diagnosis,    that there is a treatment  and medication that will help you out and then you can concentrate on that BFP!  

Ang - Fingers crossed for Monday for you! You won't miss that spanish wine   honestly!

Welshmittens - How did the concert go? How was taking the drugs in a porta loo   ?

Anna - Sometimes a break does you good. You are right tx and IVF does take over your life, and I am so glad dh and I had a break or I think we might have killed each other  

So as for me, I am on Day 5 of the pill, and already can feel it affecting me. It used to before but only just realising again. I am getting so worked up and angry so quick. Last night we had a take away and they messed up my order, I called and it took all my strength not to reach into the phone and kill the man. I had to count to 100! Anyone else suffer like this? I hate wat it does to me, I just want to be me again!


----------



## sunnysideup

hi juls so sorry  about your news just wait now hun and see what path this will take you and I'm sure you will be a mummy soon x x

bubbles enjoy the break chill-ax and enjoy the sun (hopefully august will be full of sunshine)

Sue33  my AF is due the 19th so that is when i will have to get the hormone testing done.  you made me laugh when you said that you wanted to strangle the man down the phone for messing up your food (shouldn't laugh but I'm the same and I'm not taking the pill no one messes with my food lol)  hope your not struggling too much Ann never said that i would be going on the pill is that protocol for egg sharing  ??

bemba hope you good and little t, Paytnn is great now and back on to her food thankfully as she is only little for her age anyway bless her she is 7 months and still in her 3 6 months clothes and has no sign of growing out of them any time soon she will def. see the summer through in them. Mummys little ballerina cute and petite x x 

Angs hope your follies have grown nice and big thinking of you for today and your scan x x 

welshmittens thinking of you taking that injection in Porto loo lol x x iv injected my gestone in some strange places but you made me laugh with the Porto loo

freddypop so sorry about your bfn next time now Hun is it x x x  x  hopefully 

afm just glad my little one is 100% again stress is not the word but she great now and I'm great just waiting to start the journey again hopefully things will be plain sailing


----------



## Angs

Hello,
had to cancel IUI, stubborn follies wont grow! Gonna have another go next month. At least that means I can enjoy the vino in Majorca next week. Hey ho! Better luck next time    .

Hope you're all o.k,

Angs x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Angs.
Glad to hear you are so positive about the next one, especially as you are going on holiday and can now relax!!
I am starting next month too- probably around the end of august, so will be looking to chat to you, all of our emotions will be starting again, as I said before, I am glad of a break, to recharge me as a whole and to gain some positivity back.
Have a lovely holiday.

Anybody else I have failed to mention, apologies. 
Thinking of everyone.

Will not be posting now, just popping back and forth until I start again the end of august.

Take Care and Sending lots of       and luck xxxx


----------



## MittensWales

Hi all
Well, egg collection was today.  For all of you who were curious I did my hcg in a restaurant loo (I made them open up the disabled loo!) and then went to watch Feeder play (who were great and it kept my mind off things).  Now in bed with my movements punctuated with 'OW!' when I bend, sit up, generally move at all....  Still, 7 eggs and I now have another wait to see if any fertilise


----------



## LittleMissM

Ang - sorry about them embies not growing   but its good you so + have a great hols away and relax!

Sunny - Normally I am very placid and I go with the flow! Yes the pill is to sync me with a recipient.

Mittens -   Well done on the loo escapade! Wow your tx flew by, glad you had 7 eggs, fingers crossed they grow grow grow  

AFM need to vent - I had to call my clinic yesterday - in case they forgot! - to get my plan. Called and had a 30 second call with head nurse, only to be asked how long on pill, and they will ring me today with aplan. I was like WTF  
I had to call back as they hung up before I had a chance to talk, I wanted to know about my bloods etc, and spoke to another nurse. I also asked about appts, as I need as much notice as poss at mo, and no one could tell me till I have my plan.  

So later in the eve, I get a call about my weight levels and in the conversation is dropped that tehey have only just contacted my recipient and they are waiting for her to come back and say when af was last. In my head I was like hang on, have you only now contacted her? I have been in the pipeline for a month and on the pill a week! WTF!  

I am no nearer to knowing what's happening and am so frustrated


----------



## sunnysideup

angs you are sounding upbeat Hun enjoy the vino and your holz x x jealous

mittenswales hope they all fertilized for you Hun fingers crossed x x x

sue33 how annoying for you you would of thought that the least they would of done was tell the recipient what if the recipient was away on holz or she had changed her mind (worst case scenario)  you would of gone through this for nothing.  Fingers crossed they sort themselves out asap for you before you strangle one of them lol.

afm having brown stuff when wiping strange as AF isn't due till 19th but feel like she is coming any day I'm thinking that maybe with the gestone jabs and stuff my periods are all out of sinc anyway keep you posted x x x


----------



## LittleMissM

Sunny - perhaps your right and your cycle is a little off sync now  

I need some advice on what to do. LWC won't test for things such as NK (Natural Killer) Cells, and I have been reading a lot about this. So far I have been told nothing wrong with me. The one m/c - chem was natural and nothing since, and the one embie in IVF didn't stick.
Now here is the thing....for many years prior to meeting dh I just 'knew' that something was wrong and that I wouldn't conceive, so not long after we started ttc I wanted to see the dr, but dh persuaded me to try naturally as he was convinced we would catch ASAP.
I'm not professing to say I know what is happening before it does or any of that malarky but I just knew we needed help then and I just feel 99% positive it will work this time, but that 1% inside of me has this nagging doubt.
So I have done some research and found a private clinic in Cardiff that will do the test for just under £400. Do you think it is worth it? Do you think I am mad? Do you think I should try this IVF and if it fails then test?

I really need some sound advice.

Thanks ladies
Sue


----------



## Angs

Hi everyone,
Sue - Not sure what to tell you about NK cells. It's something I've been thinking about before even starting! It is expensive! Is it reliable? Is it proven to help? I really don't know what advice to give you, but if it puts your mind at rest it might be worth it. Otherwise it'll be at the back of your mind! Let me know how you get on, as it is something I've considered also. Good luck x
MittensWales - hope your eggs fertilize    .
Bubbles - will be nice to have a cycle buddy! Hopefully little follies will behave next month!
Juls - been thinking of you. Really hope you're feeling better.    .
Sunny - how are you Hope it works out this time for you xxxx 

freddypop, bemba and anyone else I've forgotten  . Hope you're all o.k.

Angs xx


----------



## LittleMissM

One of the girls on the immunology thread suggested fish oil - from the body not liver - as it is meant to help borderline cases. Looking into it I am not sure which type of test they do and £400 is a lot of money to waste if not conclusive. So I am resolved to doing the tx, take some fish pil and see how it goes. If it fails or m/c then I am going to get the test done.

what do you think of that? Does it sound sensible? Gonna do a bot more research on fish oils though, so will let you know!

Take care
Sue


----------



## Angs

Sue - I think I'd do the same as you. Best of luck xx


----------



## LittleMissM

I really need a rant!  

Can you believe this I am actually seething inside!   

So I turn my mobile on this morning and at 8pm last night the clinic called to say 'I'm calling because I said I would today, I still havent done your plan, but will call you tomorrow, bye'. I am like WTF 8pm, why not call me at home!
So patiently I have been waiting all day for a call - and so far NOTHING!    

I have left a message, no call back! I am really anxious, is something wrong?? Personally I think the recipient has changed her mind. Mary left a message the other day and it said she was still waiting to hear when her af was, now if that was me I woud be on the phone like a shot wanting this to get started, so why the delay? 

So I have just called AGAIN and left another message saying I am really anxious and that if something is wrong can someone please call me ASAP!

This is really getting beyond a joke, I am seriously thinking of stopping this now and finding another clinic. I know we are not paying full whack for our treatment but surely I should be treated with a little bit of respect...yes?!

The pill is making me anxious and angry and this is only adding to this.

Sorry to go on, but after numerous 'We will call you...' and no call backs etc I am so so angry at the mo!

Sue


----------



## ritzi

Sue have sent you a PM

ritz


----------



## LittleMissM

Ritzi - Thanks for the pm, have sent a reply  

I got a call...eventually! presumably after my last message that was a bit desperate and angry, it came through about 6.30pm and she said oh no need to worry I am on the case. I said what is wrong, and was told that the recipient wants to dig some more into my family history, and I may need further testing. No one has said this to me and it came as a shock.
I had a brother 17 months older than me and he was born with his heart having 2 chambers instead of 4 and died from the condition at 17 months. This was 1977, so no real heart ops on kids. Out of 5 children he was the only one affected and all children born thereafter are fine. I understand the recipients concerns but surely someone could have mentioned this to me.
She went on to say that as long as I am on the pill they can start me any time in tx, but I said I don't want to be on the pill longer than necessary and would rather stop if that is the case. 
So she said 'I am on the case don't worry' - yeah right - and arranged a  date of Friday 13th for me to call her back. Why have I got to keep calling? Oh and what a day  

I am seriously thinking of approaching this new clinic in the meantime and having a chat. Then sit down with dh, who is frustrated like me, and decide our options. This is so frustrating!

Hope everyone is well

Sue


----------



## sunnysideup

sue its sounds like you are having a terrible time with it ...and making me think about what am i letting myself in for 
everythings just seems so hard with them.  It would of taken them 5 min to phone you just to let you know what is happening.  The fact that you are chasing them seems really annoying hope you are bearing up Hun and things get sorted.  Sounds mad that she is still digging into your past medical history as you wouldn't of been accepted to be a egg sharer if you had not had the relevant checks and they hadn't of come back all clear !!!    my mum has got ashma does that stop me from being a egg sharer??  all these questions i never asked just assumed that i would do the test they would come back yes or no to being and that would be it  am i just naive!!!


----------



## LittleMissM

Sunny - Your not naive, if you are so am I  

Got a call this afternoon. It seems that my recipient is worried I am a carrier of congenital heart disease and wants me to be tested for it. I am not worried about that part as I know the test will be - we have been checked out after my brother and everything but either my recipient or the clinic wants to be sure.
So I have to be tested. Bloods on Monday but it takes 3 weeks   that means I have to stay on the pill for another cycle and it looks like tx will be pushed back by 3-4 weeks if not longer. As once the results are through the recipient will then have to sync with me, so we wait for her af  

It does dishearten me, and I am a little sad   I should be used to my hopes being dashed by now, but ever the optomist I try not to  

Hey ho...that's life isnt it. The only thing I am a bit miffed at is that the clinic say I have to pay for the test which is £205. I will be speaking to them about this on Monday though.

Have a great weekend everyone, sorry to be on such a downer!  

Sue


----------



## sunnysideup

hugs sue  why should you pay ?  if she wants the extra testing then surly she should have to pay
!!!!!!!!!!! guess my roller coaster is going to be bigger and faster than i thought .... im so glad that you are here posting your process i know at the moment it is not going right for you but hopefully you will get amazing news at the end


----------



## sunnysideup

mittenswales  how are your little embryos hopefully they all fetilized for you x x


----------



## LittleMissM

thanks Sunnyside  

Today I go to the clinic and get the blood test. I am armed with 's on why/what/how, and hopefully some will be answered for me today. dh and I have chosen to stay with lwc for the moment and see how we get on.

I will update you all as soon as I can.

Take care - Love to all
Sue


----------



## LittleMissM

Today did not go well. I left the clinic and cried in the car park, cried in teh car, cried on the phone to dh, and to my boss when she asked if I was ok.
I think it may have been sheer frustration, I really don't know  

Well the jist of it was, I went with questions like planned. Turned up, overheard a conversation the nurse had with Dr about me on the phone. Had the blood taken and was nearly pushed out the door.
some of my questions I didnt get to ask as I was so shocked, but the fact of the matter seems that the recipient didnt ask for the test, it seems the clinic offered it, hence why I have and had to pay  
She said basically that they could be sued by either party and so to be on teh safe side the test has to be done. So basically I had to pay £205 so they don't get sued!  
She tried to make me feel better by saying I'm not charging you for taking the blood only the cost of the test! WTF!

She even changed her mind about the pill...AGAIN.... and seemed to be asking me what I weanted to do, I was like WTF do I know! So now I am stopping the pill next week, only to restart again!  

So you can see why I was so frustrated and upset. 

DH has been lovely - my rock actually and I couldn't do this without him.

I feel tired and upset about all this and made a rash comment about packing this all in, but DH wants us to sit down when calm before making our minds up. I know he is right bless him!

Well that's the sorry saga so far ladies sorry to be on a downer!

Sue


----------



## MittensWales

Hello all,
Sue- so sorry you're having such a hard time.  I had been treated in Cardiff until now and found the Swansea experience less friendly to say the least!  You really don't need extra hassles going through these treatments and it's a shame that staff can forget that they are dealing with 'people'!

To all of you who sent best wishes, thanks so much.  7 out of 7 embryos fertilised so I was hopeful initially but then 1 failed to progress and eventually another 4 fragmented leaving 2 - one 'excellent' and one 'good'.  I had to decide whether to to single embryo transfer or not - tough when you're sat in theatre!  I went for one as I had lost twins a few months ago at 20 weeks so played it safe.  Unfortunately then the one embryo left was not good enough to freeze.  2 days til test but negative so far and I am not feeling too hopeful.  Finding the wait sooooo hard and seem to spend 50% of each day crying.....  Had been going for acupuncture but therapist rang yesterday to tell me she is 12 weeks pregnant so don't think I can deal with that.

Trying to think what next step will be if it's a BFN on Thursday!


----------



## LittleMissM

Mittens   stay positive hun you never know. Your hormones are going to be messed up, but keep believing hun.

Take care and let us know
Sue
xx


----------



## sunnysideup

mittenwales so sorry that you have no frosties hay Hun you ain't gonna need them fingers crossed till Thursday for you


sue i bet you were upset your Lucky to have such a rock in you DH ... i have never taken the pill not even when i was young so have no idea about how my mood swings are going to be.  I totally understand though that if you react badly to them(mood swings) then the last thing that you want to do is to have to take another month of them ... as the last month was pointless  this game is hard work enough on the mind.

afm  af due the 21st  had spot of bleeding on the 11th thought that it was implantation bleeding (thinking that i was pregnant naturally)  did pregnancy test and bfn  that was on the 13th .... its amazing how this whole process makes  you feel i have spent this month convinced i was pregnant Ive  had the sore boobs nausea, implantation bleeding, even palpitaions...........head work or what  ....  i have the ivf treatment and convinced it hasn't worked then i dont have treatment and convinced that i am pregnant what a total head game ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Angs

Hello lovely ladies,
Just a quick note to say that I won't be posting for a while. I had a really bad day yesterday, cried all day!! Although FF is a wonderful support network it also contains a lot of information, and if you're like me it can mess with your head. I've become so paranoid that I'm going to have another ectopic, immunology issues, miscarriages... I'm torturing myself! I've decided to take a break from the internet for a while. I really hope you get your BFP's and I wish you all the best on your journey's.

Lots of love,

Angs


----------



## sunnysideup

angs totaly understand i wish that i could be that strong i need support as my dh is a man and dosnt understand as for firends no one knows  my journey..... i feel the same though the internet can be a mind game but at times can help you xxx good luck and the next time we hear from you you will have you bfp  x x x     


its gone really quite on this site hope all you ladies are ok...x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Sue and Sunny-side up and all others.


Sue- Firstly I can appreciate how you are feeling, have been dibbing in and out of FF and have seen your posts. Yes funily enough have found the staff at the LWC Swansea mixed. I have only had the experience of LWC Swansea so cannot comment on any other clinic but I would hope it is better. I think they need new staff there to make it more of a friendly place, but hey ho. 
I am still on my last NHS cycle, so I am grateful for my last treatment and I have tried to not let the staff and experiences get to me so much, I have learn't to just pop in and pop out for whatever is needed. I could tell you some things that happened to me, but it would not help the process.
I am starting at the LWC End of August, so I am trying to remain positive and whatever will be. 
The NHS Clinic however were a fantastic crowd, where I had my IUI's and I even spoke to them about the difference in visiting them compared to LWC Swansea.
Anyway, Glad you have a supportive DH and I hope you find what you both want to do next.  
Best of luck for the future.


Sunny Side Up- I noticed it had gone quiet on here, but hope there will be enough people around to offload to when I have my next treatment and I hope things work out for you. 


Thinking of Everybody and Keeping most things crossed, apart from the obvious!!!


Take Care
Anna xx


----------



## sunnysideup

hi bubbles sorry you have had bad evperience with lwc swansea i have only had good experience...  hope its gets better for you at the end of august.

i hope that there is enough of us to ofload on too as ill be starting my treatment nxt month still waiting for my af too arrive  x  x

ang,  sue  bemba hope  you are all well and any one else i have missed


----------



## MittensWales

It was a BFN unfotunately.....  So 36, single and back to square one.  Have booked a spa day, a haircut and have gone back to work to fund the next lot although my heart isn't in anything just now.  I guess you have to wait a while until you get the faith back so I'll hang in there until I am feeling stronger again.  Best wishes to all!


----------



## sunnysideup

Mittenswales I'm so sorry for your bfn  ...  spa day sounds good and the new hair do will cheer you up don't give up yet Hun i know its expensive isn't it and like me we are not getting any younger ... As for you being single you get out there and have some quality you time spoil yourself and when you are mentally ready (which I'm sure will not be long)  I'm sure your time will  come and you will get your bfp x x x  x    thinking of you

afm still waiting for AF to come was due today  don't know if i should waste my money on a pregnancy test again  guaranteed though if i test 10 min later my AF comes so I'm gonna hold out till Monday.  If she has arrived I'm going in to have the hormone injection with lwc swansea.  Off to Kiln park tenby for 5 days in our motorhome so may not post for few days thinking of you all 

SAM


----------



## LittleMissM

Mittens - sorry for the BFN hun. It does so good to have a break, I think its the only way I have been able to get my head straight!  

Sunny - That happens all the time with me. I can be late and think shall I? I do at 30 mins later she comes. I think she is evil! Have a nice break in Tenby!

Anna - I am sorry you had issues too. I havent had the pleasure of the NHS yet. I am willing to give them one last try and then I am moving to CMRW. I telephone them for a consult on Monday so fingers crossed.

Good Luck all

Sue


----------



## daisy-may

hey girls ... can i ask a question  ?


i am currently stimming with the LWC cardiff and will have to go to swansea for EC and ET ..... met some new friends today ( one of them is online right now    !!! ) and one of them told me that at swansea they wont do EC and ET at the weekends, so i would possibly have to coast over a weekend        I have always had a touch of OHSS and am worried that if i coast it could happen again ......


Can anyone shed any light on this  ??



sorry for the questions, but there isnt a board for LWC cardiff ....


love and hugs, daisy xxx


----------



## loeytom85

Hi daisy-may I had e/c on a tuesday, but they went to blast and had the little one put back on a sunday so they do e/t on a weekend but not sure about the e/c, this was in november last year. Good luck with everything


----------



## LittleMissM

That's good to know as I was thinking the same thing  

Sue


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
I hope I won't be on here on my own, really found FF really helpful and may have to post on another thread.
I am off to LWC tomorrow for scan and to re-start my final IVF. 
Would be great to have a buddy.
Thinking of everybody and hope that you are all keeping well.
Anna xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Anna,

I am there today and have a scan and to pick up my drugs. so looks like you have a buddy hun  
It is quiet here, but feel free to PM or post here anytime.

Sue


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Sue.
Oh Goody. So glad your carrying on and starting again. Fab that we are going through this at the same time.
You feel free too to offload.
Looking forward to scan tomorrow and taking my medication along to start.
Was glad of a rest and ready to rock and roll now.

Speak Soon.
Anna xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Well you have got to pick yourself up and carry on as they say, and dh and I want this so bad we are willing to try anything! Bless him he has been an angel I really don't envy him the next few weeks   I am sure my moods will be like    
Anyway my appt went well this afternoon. Didnt get scanned as planned,she said no need, so I got given my drugs and I start to inject from tomorrow morning. How sad is it that I am looking forward to jabbing myself??   or what  

Let me know how your appt goes?

Thinking of you
Sue


----------



## loeytom85

Hi bubbles and sue, just wanted to let you know im in middle of treatment too, been injecting since the 22nd got my first scan on tuesaay the 7th to check the lining then can start on the gonal f, think im a little bit further on! Its my second go at icsi and the last time i was addicted to ff and the cycle buddies board so dont want to get so addicted this time! Im having accupuncture on saturday for the first time to see if it will help! 

Louise x


----------



## kara76

good luck ladies and its great you have eachother to chat too


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Louise.
Welcome to the thread. Good luck with you icsi. Me and DH are unsure whether it will be icsi or IVF dependent on his sperm on the day, bless him!!
Day 2 scan tomorrow so hopefully starting on Gonal F, which is what I am used to. 
IVF abandoned, due to poor response of menopur. Second and last attempt of IVF and also had two IUI's.
Me and DH are trying one last time and then leaving it to the lap of the gods if it doesn't work. Consultant had mentioned egg donation, but we are not going down that route.


Hey Sue.
Thanks for message, glad your feeling more positive and that you have a goodun in DH. Will post how appointment goes tomorrow.
Take Care


Anna xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Anna - Fingers crossed for today. Let me know how you do  

Louise - If you don't mind me asking, who did your testing for the NK cells? Was it LWC? Good luck with your tx, I am trying not to be obsessed too but its not working  

Sue


----------



## loeytom85

Anna - good luck today, good that you startin gonal f, that would make it very close in cycles. 

Sue - I havent had any NK tests done, I just start reading too much into everything when im on here thats my problem! 

Does anyone now if at LWC your allowed to have 2 blasts put back if your 25years old but on second go at ICSI? Thats if im lucky enough to get to blast!

Louise


----------



## LittleMissM

Sorry Louise   I meant Kara - duh!   I am dull nut sometimes!

Kara - Do you mind me asking this?

Louise - I believe you may be out of luck. Under a certain age, if you get a good blast I believe only under special circumstances will they allow more than one. It is really down to the number of live birth rates of multiples that is set by HFEA. Each clinic is given a percentage, and they have to stick to it. So to minimise the risk they make rules like thi, personally I don't think it's right. Reading on some of the boards where ladies have had tx overseas, some have had 3-5 embies back as there are no rules!
I am over 30 but not yet 35, and want 2 back in regardless of quality. I am ready to fight for it   should I need to! But then again I have to get that far!

Does anyone know how much the surcharge is for Blast? My price list says free till July 2010, but not what the price is afterwards.

Thanks
Sue


----------



## coldstuff

Sue I  had blast at Swansea on Wednesday  and it was free xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Lisa,

Thanks for the info. Hmmmm, I hope its free for me too!
How many did you transfer? If you don't mind me asking?

Sue


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
Just to let you know had my scan today and first Gonal F injection, gotta go back on Tuesday to see how things are developing. Keep you all posted. Good Luck to everyone and sending lots of positive vibes.


Anna XXXX


----------



## sunnysideup

Hi ladies glad to see its gotten busier on here went really quiet for a mo....

your all progressing well ...

afm  went to tenby weather was awful not easy trying to keep a 8 month old occupied in a  motor home (confined space) but it was still a nice  break.  Had to cut it short though as AF came on the Wednesday so we were home on Friday morning at 9am  to have my hormone injection.  Was  a bit peeed to say the least as Ann said that there was no need for me to rush to come back i could of come in on the Tuesday ahhhhh....bloody receptionist!!!  Anyway jab done just waiting on results to start egg share  which should be back next Friday..  Then i think its a load more blood tests sperm analysis then i should be back on the ivf path by end of month  or could be October 

hope you are all good x x  x  SAM


----------



## LittleMissM

Not sure if any of you ladies are going to go down the supp's route but just wanted to warn if you are prone to cold sores beware L'arginine. It is meant to be very good for egg quality and lining I think, so have been taking it and now have 2 whopping big monsters on my lip  
Apparently something I can take to get rid or stop it, will see how I feel in a few days.

Good Luck everyone

Sue


----------



## coldstuff

sue was only allowed 1 back as im under 35 did ask for 2 but it was no go x


----------



## kara76

hiya all, its nice to see you are chatting

sue you can ask me anything and i will always try and answer. i had my uNK biospy done in Liverpool by a dr quenby who has done a lot of research into recurrent mc and implantation failure, i believe she is now in birmingham somewhere and continuing her good work. it was a different test to the nk cell bllood test which is taken from your arm. the treatment for it was high dose steriods, 20mg of prednisolone a day from et


----------



## LittleMissM

Lisa - I spoke to Mary Friday and asked her and she said it is up to you, they will recommend but up to you. I amd efo going to push and fight for two!!!!   Will have a big discussion on EC day, will also make sure they put it in my notes at next scan! Thanks for info.

Kara - Do they only do it if you have recurrent m/c? I want to be tested but not sure how to go about it.


----------



## coldstuff

sue i think in my case because i already have children it was a defo no but hope you get your 2 and i would push for it if i had to start again.... 7 days left untill i can test omg i cant wait!!!


----------



## LittleMissM

I'd be going   by now  
You gonna test early.
Oh that might explain it, but I defo want 2 no matter what they say


----------



## coldstuff

I am tempted after reading someone who is due to test the same time as me and they have tested and got a bfp!!


----------



## kara76

hey coldstuff try and hold off testing lol, i know how tempting it is

sue i paid private for the test and you are able to have it, will try and find some details to where the doc is , brb


----------



## kara76

http://www.heartofengland-communications.co.uk/?p=316

ive found her, you would need to contact the hopsital and ask to speak to her or ask for her email address and i hope they do the test private like they did in liverpool


----------



## LittleMissM

Thanks Kara I will have a look now


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
Just a general question.
I have an appointment in the clinic this afternoon for a scan to see how follies are developing and I had to go to the GP last night for an appointment due to having a sore throat, headache and throbbing ears.
He prescribed me Penicillin (Phenoxymethylpenicillin) and I am unsure whether I can take this with Gonal F. 
I will check with the clinic this afternoon and hopefully be able to know whether to take them.
My GP didn't know as he is not familiar with fertility drugs.


Will let you know how I get on, hoe everyone else is ok.
Thinking of you
Anna xx


----------



## loeytom85

Hi everyone

Coldstuff - hows' everything going, I hope you've kept away from those pee sticks! I know how hard it is, I got so bad last time, but ive insisted that my d/p has some time off this time with me if only for 3 days of the week so I can try not too go too insane! 

Sue - Hows everything going with you? Ive just noticed you will be having your 1st scan on the same day as I'm having my last scan! 

Anna - Hope that the meds you've been given are ok to take, I really wouldn't know! sorry. How did the scan go, how are the little follies comeing along?

I had my scan to check my lining, all was well so start takeing my first gonal F tomorrow, along with the steroid tablets and lower supercur, got my first follie scan on wednesday 15th, i asked about having two put back and they said it would all depend on my egg transfer day on how they are, as the last time I only had 1 blast to put back which collapsed anout 1hour before we arrived! so basically if we get to blast and have a really good on then we can only have one back, but if its not so good at blast we can have two or on day 3 we can have two, but like I said last time we only had one left at blast stage so clutching at straws really!


----------



## kara76

bubblehope the clinic called you back, i used antibotics while stimming in the past

things seem to be moving forward for you all now


----------



## loeytom85

Hi Kara - seem to forget how quick things actually happen once you start treatment, on my 2nd nhs go  at the moment which is thanks to all the hard work you put in, just hope everything goes better this time around. 

Louise


----------



## LittleMissM

Louise - Oh what a coincidence. Will you try for blast again or do a day 3?
I only had 1 fertilised last tx so had it back on day 2.
Hope it goes well this time   

Sue


----------



## loeytom85

Sue - I would defo go for blast again, at the end of the day it collapsed but what happens in the dish outside is just as likely to happen inside, so if they do manage to go to blast again then thats great and hopefully there will be more to choose from and be stronger this time, but if it does get to blast and they're not very good I want 2 put back for sure.
Have you been haveing accupuncture at all? I had some on saturday dont really feel any different after it, but have to change some of diet too apparently like no wheat and dairy! but the clinic have said to eat cheese and salty foods! 
Louise x


----------



## LittleMissM

I did acu in my last tx.
I personally didnt find it helped me. I was relaxed during the sessions but the woman was creepy and I didnt like her very much.
So I am not going to bother this time.
I have my Zita West CD which I will use every day now - downloaded to my ipod today   - and hopefully PMA, a good diet, a healthy weight and some luck will do teh trick.
Zita recommends acu but fertility acu. On the CD she uses visualisation of acu points, so I think that will be enough for me this time around.


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi AllThanks for all of your help. I am fine to take the penicillin, so I didn't take them until I checked with the clinic.
Scan went well, I have five on each side size 12. Gonal F and Orgalutran  injection every morning now. Going back Friday and possible egg collection Monday.
That is my one dread the egg collection, but have to go through it like so many other people, so will brave it!!


Hope everyone else is doing well and keeping positive?
Thinking of you all


Lots of Vibes 
Anna xx


----------



## coldstuff

hey all thought id give you a quick update started bleeding on Tuesday     phoned the clinic out of hours on the advice of a good friend and was told to up pessary and phone clinic in the morning. phoned them and me and dp went in to get new jabs bleeding has eased but not stopped so hope with lots of rest might be ok


----------



## LittleMissM

Lisa,

Fingers crossed the bleeding ceases.
Don't give up hope, some people bleed liek this and get BFP's!!! You will be the same   

Sue


----------



## coldstuff

thanks sue im hoping so will find out for sure on sunday, just wish it would stop


----------



## LittleMissM

Lisa,

Is it a lot of bleeding? When is OTD?

Sue


----------



## coldstuff

sue is otd the test date if so its sunday xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Lisa,

Yes it is hun. I will keep my fingers crossed    for you   



Sue


----------



## coldstuff

thank you sue means alot just read a few stories about people bleeding and still getting there bfp so im not giving up hope yet xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Don't you dare  

PMA all the way!!!!


----------



## loeytom85

Coldstuff- thinking of you Hun. It's so hard keeping your pma up at times like this, but please remember this happens to a lot of people and they still get there bfp, I will keep everything crossed for  you.  
ATM- these injections are just getting more painful! The suprecur is really painful, And now only on day 2 of gonal f and mood swings already kicking in! Blinckin hormones! 
Hugs to everyone


----------



## LittleMissM

sorry the suprecur is playing you up. So far I am doing fine on it. I get a few stings when injecting but nothing else thankfully. But oh those headaches!   Now they have been getting to me!!! 

Lisa -    this will work hun keep thinking that  

Sue


----------



## kara76

hi ladies sorry to hear the jabs are hurting, i found if i tensed they would hurt a little and also some parts of my body were sensetive so i avoided those parts


----------



## loeytom85

Lisa - hows everything going? Thinking of you    

Sue - you seem to have been injecting for a while now, fair play its already annoying me! 

Kara - Yeah I try and have a nice long warm shower before i do my jabs so im relaxed, but because ive been told to inject around my belly button its now getting painfull! Weird though cos I dont feel the gonal f one just the suprecur! 

AFM- Got serious spots comeing now, so have bought some cream today! And weighed myself this morning have already managed to put on almost 1/2 a stone since starting!! Not impressed after having to lose all the weight to actually go through this treatment! Never mind can always loose it after! Sat down now doing nothing with a hot water bottle on my tummy wanting chocolate! No wonder im gaining weight! It seems to me that after working all day when I come home I just want to slob out and eat! Not like me atall! I forgot how much it takes over your life! I sound like a right moaning mini! Going to sell some stuff on ebay now and get some extra dosh for xmas! 

PMA and     to all Louise x


----------



## kara76

louise i always injected either side of my tummy button and never too close, i use to jab about 3 inches either side and up and down and found the right side easier than the left and make sure you leave a good space between each one and each time as the skin gets bruised


----------



## loeytom85

kara thanks for that will try with tonights jabs, fingers crossed, thanks for all your help

lousie x


----------



## coldstuff

hope everyone is well    im still waiting did a sneaky test this am and got a bfn but it was what i was expecting as not due to test till sunday {and im still bleeding} we have decided if this cycle does not work we are going to leave it till after christmas as iv got about a stone and a half to lose as thats what i gained through treatment lol thank you all for your kind words it means alot xx


----------



## kara76

louise hope the jjabs were better

lisa im sorry hun and it is always good to plan


----------



## coldstuff

hi all just to let you know i got a bfn this am xx


----------



## kara76

so very sorry coldstuff


----------



## LittleMissM

Coldstuff -    I am so sorry hun


----------



## loeytom85

Oh Lisa I'm so sorry really was hopping for a different response thus morning! It's so unfair having to go through all of this to have a slap round the face at the end of it with a bfn! Life really can be a struggle at times, thinking of you big hugs Louise x


----------



## coldstuff

will be keeping my eye on you all   and good luck


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.

Cold stuff- I am truly sorry that it didn't happen for you this time, it is really good that you are having a break. Thinking of you. This is our final attempt on NHS (Second try). After this it will be if it doesn't happen naturally then we are just not meant to be parents.


Sue- Is everything ok with you?


Anybody else I have missed, apologies.


Just to keep you updated. Had my Ovitrille last night and have my egg collection tomorrow, which I am dreading and then it will be even more nerve wracking knowing how many eggs they collect, from my first IVF it was 5, I have what is known as low egg reserve. The Consultant who was covering for Dr M and Dr T explained that the best way forward for us was egg donor, so we will see what happens with this first, he made me quite depressed, but I don't let things get the better of me, I just move forward. Me and DH have decided already that this is the last time and would not consider egg donation.
Anyway keep you all posted on what happens tomorrow.


Thinking of you all.


Anna xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Anna - Thinking of you at EC, I really hope it goes well hun  

Coldstuff - How you doing?   I hope the break does you good  

AFM - I need a bleed before Friday to go ahead as planned. Nothing at present   so things may be pushed back. I really hope not.
So need a few AF   vibes my way   

Sue


----------



## loeytom85

Anna - good luck with e/c, hope it all goes well , me and my partner are the same (our 2nd go) if it doesnt work this time then we will look into fostering as I cant put myself through this again its so draining, I really admire people who have the will power to keep going until they get that BFP but Im not cut out for it! 

Sue - Good luck for friday hope everything goes as planned here's an A/F dance              hope that helps   


AFM - nothing really going on, had accupuncture again on saturday, felt a lot better after this one going again this saturday! Got my first scan after being on gonal f on wednesday, but my stomach doesnt feel as bloated as last time so a bit worried its not working properly! but then I dont want as many as I had last time as it was so painfull! ant have it all, have to wait and see. Have got my dads 50th this weekend and Ive got to prepare all of the food which im not happy about! but cant get out of it as its only my mum in the family that knows! plus im not going to the party anyway so have to do something, but no doubt I will get myself in a right stressed out mood as its just before when my e/c is due!!!

Anyway Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok

Coldstuff- thinkin of you hun      x


----------



## LittleMissM

Thanks for the dance     that made me smile   The little red men look like M&M's and I just want to eat them!  

Try not to get too stressed over the party food. As its just you can you plan ahead and do some stuf a way in advance, like the night before? I am miss little organised so would be in my element   , cooking and preparing things like this relaxes me! Shall I help lol  

Don't let all your hard work be undone by stress, take deep breaths and be calm............

Take care
Sue


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
Well I had my egg collection yesterday, didn't stop popping the paracetamol and sleeping yesterday and today I still have a lot of pain. Anyway DR T collected 6 eggs and the embryologist telephoned me this morning to say that 5 had fertilized.
I was over the moon and couldn't believe the difference to my last IVF cycle.
I have to telephone the clinic on Friday as to whether the ET is on Friday or Sunday.
Please let me know how everybody else is doing.
Trying to remain positive now as I know I have ET and 2WW, so am not getting too excited yet.


Take Care Everyone.


Lots of Love
Anna xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Anna,

Wow that is great well done! You must be over the moon   

To give you some good news and to keep your PMA up. Daisy whgo posted here a little while back had 2 perfect blasts put back, and got a BFP the other day, she tested about 5 days before so I think she is having twins. But she is suffering with pg migraines so poorly at the mo! But its worth it!

So you see success is around the corner  

Keeping em crossed for you!

I have my baseline tomorrow and hope to start stimms then. Its weird just checked the calander and EC is only a2 weeks away  
Were you asleep at EC? I am getting anxious about it!

Sue


----------



## kara76

anna well done thats great news

sue thanks for the update on daisy, the headaches suck, good luck with your baseline

loeytom, where you having your acu?

coldstuff, another big hug any advice ask away, if you want questions for your follow up etc etc....


----------



## loeytom85

Anna - thats great news, just goes to show the cycles can be totally different every time, which is always good. Hope you feel better soon, I hated my e/c, dreading it this time around, but hopefully it wont be as bad! Good luck for friday, let us now how there doing

Sue - Thought you were having baseline on friday, have they bought it forward? Has your A/f  arrived yet? Hope everything goes well with the scan and you start soon, Im feeling a bit better about the party food, im a very organised person aswell, its just I originally didnt want anything to do with the party, but have now come to my sense and realise I have to! So Ive told them im takeing control of the food and will get most of it prepared on the friday at myt house, cos I dont want to be stressing out too much on the saturday after having accupuncture! I used to be a chef myself so It's not too bad!!

Kara - Been having accupuncture in newport pembrokeshire, they dont specialise in fertility accpuncture, as there doesnt seem to be enough call for it down here as it's such a small area, but they have done it for a few people in the past, the only problem is I know I wont be able to have it just before and just after due to the distance from my home to the LWC, but I think its helping so cant be a bad thing.

AFM - Had my first stimms scan today, after injecting 150 gonal f since last wednesday I have 9 follies on right side and 10follies on left so fingers crossed there will be some lovely eggs ready for next week. I have got another scan on friday in the afternoon whenevr we can get there, will now more then when to expect e/c, the nurse said it will probably be monday or tuesday, which is what i've been expecting anyway. It seems really weird though, cos last time when I had been injecting for this long I had some much pain and swollen stomach yet this time I seem to fine at the moment and have the same amount! The nurse said all tcycles vary, so I'm hopeing that the e/c wont be as painfull this time, Im not very good on anesthetic so I dont normally have the full dose, so we will see what happens this time! 

Louise x


----------



## LittleMissM

Kara - Thanks for the best wishes   

Louise - I have been looking at a clinic close to LWC Swansea and they do acu before and afeter EC/ET. Do a google on acu in swansea and it should come up.
My appt was Friday but they have a lot of people having to come in early so asked me to change it to tomorrow. I am ok with that. Yes af did arrive thankfully, I had a lot of af dances sent my way so I think this did the trick!!   
Just remember the deep breaths, if your a chef you can come cater for me   
Good luck with the party  
Excellent number of follies   you have lots of mature one's!  

Sue


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
Thanks for your good wishes. Still have a long way to go until I know the quality of the embryos. EC you are sedated, but on arriving in the clinic my BP had rocketed, so they kept checking it, on arrival into theatre it had gone down and before leaving the clinic it had come back to normal.
The EC is the part I dread of IVF, but the nurses and Dr T or Dr M do put you at ease and just think of what could be at the end!!


Sue- Glad you are going to the clinic tomorrow and hope it goes well.    


Louise- I had acupuncture on my last cycle of IVF- Killay clinic- Alex was his name- do lots of other treatments as well- found it quite relaxing.
Just to let you know was injecting 450 of Gonal f and only had 8 follicles on each side, which wasn't as much as last time but had one more egg and more fertilized this time. Wishing you lots of luck.    


Kara- Thanks so much for your best wishes and wishing you luck too.


Anybody else I have missed apologies.


Keep me posted on any news. 


Thinking of you.


Anna xxx


----------



## loeytom85

Anna - Everythinig seems to go so fast once you start treatment then when you get to e/c everything seems to go so slow!! I hate it, Im on the same amount of meds as I was on last time, I had 17 eggs last time, 8 fertilised and then 5 went to blast and only 1survived the blast and then that collapsed just before going back, so hopefully this time will be different and get less eggs but stronger ones! 

Sue - thanks, sure the party will go fine, I was just stressing cos no one was organised, well I've taken complete control of the food now so Ive got lists everywhere! JUst picking up the rest of the food tomorrow after my last scan as theres more choice in swansea, then get most of it done in friday night so I dont get too stressed after accupuncture or it would have been pointless going! 

Louise x


----------



## kara76

lousie your a pembs girl, where do you live hun? im in clunderwen

sue all the best for your appointment tomorrow

hiya anna, i agree the ec made me very nervous until i had it and it really is ok isntit. fingers crossed for you


----------



## LittleMissM

Appointment went well girls, I start stimms tomorrow.
I forgot to ask about EC, cos I am REALLY nervous about it. I want to be asleep, do you think they will let me?


----------



## kara76

sue i got the wrong day lol wally i am

ec is really ok, you can tell them how nervous you are and im sure they will give you enough sedation to be asleep, ive had 4 ec and was only awake for 1 which was also fine


----------



## coldstuff

hey sue i was awake for mine and it was fine you are sedated well but you can still hear whats going on i joined in on the conversation lol xx


----------



## loeytom85

Sue - glad everything went well, I think I just had a bad experience with my e/c hopefully it wont be soo bad this time, I can then tell you how well it all is!! Good luck with the stimms tomorrow 

Kara - Im from cardigan, such a long treck to swansea just to have a 2 minute scan! It was good last year cos I coincided xmas shopping with the scans, Id almost finished my shopping by november last year!! 

Anna - good luck for tomorrow with the phonecall and hopefully e/t on saturday, then the dreaded 2ww!! Im not far behind you as long as e/c goes well

AFM - My pains have started today spoke too soon about not having any, got my last scan tomorrow, so hopefully e/c wont be long either monday or tuesday, will need to organise my work as soon as I know tomorrow what date its all happening! oh the joys!! Im just praying that whatever I get makes it too blast as my time off isnt until a week monday!!   

Louise x


----------



## LittleMissM

Kara - They moved my scan date cos they are busy today so your not going   hun  
A few ladies have said they cried out in pain at EC and its stressing me. I meant to mention it yesterday but forgot, but will do next Friday.

Coldstuff - I don't know how brave I am to join in, not sure I can take it all in  

Louise - Please do let me know how you get on, can feel the nervous butterflies just talking about it. Good Luck for Monday/Tuesday. I hate the uncertainty, and due to my job have to book my time in advance. So all time is booked based on original plan, I just hope everything goes to plan and I don't have to change things   as boss is already  

Anna - Good Luck   let us know how you got on.

Stimms went well for me today. I was given 2 x boxes of Gonal F - not had it before - one in a pen and one I mix with water. Started with the water/mix one and the needle did not want to go into the skin at all, the same happened with the Suprecur injection. Normally no issue, I put to the skin, push and it easily slips in, but really had to push today and it hurt  
Ah well hopefully tomorrow will be better. All done and just 7 more to go for next scan   grow follies grow


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All,
Had telephone call from Embryologist to say that three of my eggs have grown to Grade 1 and one Grade 2, they have qualified for Blastocyst. Apparently these are the highest grade. Asked about risk factors as I had read that sometimes the eggs don't make it, and this can happen. Have to go into the clinic on Sunday and Dr M and Nurse Liz will be there and I will know if they have made it and one with be transferred. I have been emotional today, as on my very first IVF, myself and my mum were back and forth the hospital as my brother had leukemia, unfortunately he passed away and me thinking ahead, if all goes well and I have a positive pregnancy test then the baby will be born a week before his birthday, so have been feeling really down today guys. 


Sue- Glad Stimms went well- Gonal F is a good working drug, I am sure your follies will grow well. Good Luck Hun.
Don't worry about E/C it is just a process we all have to go through, some peole's experiences are better than other' s, I am sure you will be fine. XX     


Louise- Best of luck for E/C, hope it goes well for you. Will be thinking of you.      


Kara- Best of luck to you too. XX    


Will let you all know how Sunday goes. XX


Lots of Love
Anna xx 
p.s Thank you for your continued support.


----------



## loeytom85

Anna - Oh hun, thats horrible about your brother, the treatment defo makes you more emotional, hope everything works out for you, try not to get too upset about things, )easier said than done I know, I'm a hypocrite!) well done on the excellent quality embryos fingers crossed for sunday will be thinkin of you 

AFM - Had my scan today have got 11 follicles on one side and 12 on the other about 18 of them are above 15 and about half are even as high as 17 which is great news. So e/c is planned for monday at 8.30am, then apparently e/t could be either wednesday, thursday or saturday, so have to wait and see on the quality! Stomach is swollen loads so defo a baggy top tomorrow night, then got ovitrelle injection at 9pm tomorrow!! Its all happended so quick, start counting down to OTD soon!!! 

Wont get much chance to come on here over weekend as trying to sort the house out before e/c and e/t so It's nice and clean and saves me stressing over it!! Good luck to everyone with things on this weekend, hugs to all    

Louise xx


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
Just to let you all know. I visited the clinic today and on the way, clipped somebody's wing mirror and I was waiting for a 4x4 to pass and was concentrating too much on this and not on the parked car, telephoned my mum on the way and she went to explain and had verbal abuse from the guy, but on going back later with my details, she explained that I didn't have time to stop as she was visiting the IVF Clinic, anyway he was apologetic and my insurance excess will remain the same as I have protection against my non claims, you have two reprieves!!
Anyway arrived at the clinic at 10.30am and was greeted by the lovely nurse and she explained that Dr M was going to arrive at
11.30am. Tried not to think of my bladder, passed the time by reading magazines and Corrie omnibus.  
Arrived in theatre and Dr M was welcoming and the Embryologist explained that I had two eggs that were suitable for transfer and one they need to monitor over the next 24 hours and could possibly freeze if it makes it.
Anyway Dr M had no problems with transfer and 2 were transferred.
I just hope Dr M has worked his magic. 
The nurse gave me a massive hug and wished me well.
Just a question, I noticed that freezing egg is 500.00 and 250.00 every year, if the egg makes it, would you go for egg freezing?


Thinking of everybody, keep me updated with progress- now the dreaded 2WW!!!! 
Have to test on 30.09.2010 which makes it 12 days, not sure if it is because of Blastocyst?


Will be dibbing in and out, but will reply with any posts.


Lots of Love
Anna xxxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Anna,

Yes its 12 days because you were at blast.
RE the lone egg. You may not get the chance to make a decision if it does not progress, but it is up to you really. The stats on FET are lower than a fresh cycle and with one egg I didnt think they would freeze it. I was told they would only freeze if I had enough, but I can see your point its a lot of money.
Not sure what I would do but you could try googling some stats and see what that does for your decision.

Good luck on being PUPO lets hope we start a BFP trend  

Sue


----------



## kara76

bubbles if you have a suitable blast to freeze defo freeze it, ok its a lone embryo but it could be a silbling for later in life lol,i personally dont listen to stats as ive seen so much either way. look at me, if you go on stats i should have given up!


----------



## loeytom85

Anna- if you dont mind me asking, how come you were allowed 2 blasts back, are you over35? I want 2 but worried they will say a defo no on the day cos im 25, i dont cope too well with treatment so want to make sure i have every possible chance. Good luck with being pupo. X

AFM - had e/c today, ive come to the conclusion being sedated isnt for me, i dont cope too well, but on the bright side ive got 17eggs again, same as last time, jeanette is going to ring me tomorrow with fertilisation amount and hopefully when tp have e/t so another dreaded 24hrs but i will sleep when i get home today so should go quickly  

Hi tp everyome else hopr your all ok hugs to u all xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Louise - I am under 35 (32) but i spoke to Mary as I want 2 back even if Blasts.
Mary said that initially they would recommend 1 but it would be your decision. So I am going to go with 2.
Can I recommend that when they call about fert rates that you say youw ant 2 back regardless and see what they say?
I know in your 20's they recommend SET but if your past tx has been unsuccessful and you do not respond well you can use this in your argument/discussion with them.

One of the other ladies may have more info so they may advise better than me  

Sue


----------



## claudiamark

Hello Ladies

I was hoping I could join you!   I'm due to start downregging around October 1st on short protocol - saw the wonderful Julian today and all set to go!  We had our beautiful daughter with his help on my first cycle, then we had a negative cycle last year. Louise - I'm 37 and was determined to have 2 put back in. Mr M said that was fine but think age was on my side, defo give it a go though

I'm living in Plymouth so think my car mileage is about to go off the chart    .  Anyway, looking forward to getting to know you all,

Claudia


----------



## loeytom85

Sue - yeah will ask them tomorrow, I have read all the complications with 2 but Im still determined, This is going to be my last try as I really dont cope well with the drugs and e/c, cant go through this again! Fingers crossed my little follies are getting there act together tonight, just hope I manage to get plenty fertilised so they can go to blast      Hows everything going with you? 

Claudia - Plymouth! You reall are gonna be racking up the miles, I moan about having to travel 1hour and half!! I have asked the nurse but she said it would all depend on the quality of the eggs, but Im gonna push for 2! good luck with the treatment x


----------



## LittleMissM

Claudia - Wow   I too thought my travel was    
Well done on your success and I hope this one works well too  

Louise - Regardless of quality just push hun, list your reasons - i.e last go etc and then see what they say. I think if they know we have considered the options - I too have looked and think I will take the risk - then they should let us go ahead.
Good luck and let us know your fert rates.

AFM - I am on day 5 of stimms and ok so far. It has felt a littl e like a rave inside   but hopefully the drugs are working their magic!
I have an issue at work, my boss knows about tx and i have tentatively blocked myself out for the week of ET and she has now booked in training saying I 'have' to attend   but the training is ET day!!!  
I am due to have a word today and if all fails will go on the sick!!!!  

 to everyone
Sue


----------



## kara76

hiya all

louise hope you get good news today

welcome Claudia and congratulations of you dd

sue tell your boss to **** off, it makes me so made when bosses feel they need to make us do things through tx!


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.

Welcome first of all to Claudia. Hope your short protocol goes well.     

Louise- I have had two embryos placed back as I am over 35years old and have low egg reserve, also it is my last attempt at IVF on NHS , there is no harm in asking. Great you have 17 eggs, I am sure with that amount that you will have a good response. Best of luck. XX

Sue- Bosses can be a problem, mine told my senior that I must take my clinic appointments on my day off- friday, which is rubbish as I cannot predict what is going on!! Just go off  on sick you have one week of SSP anyway, don't put the reasoning down about fertility, make sure it is a viral infection or something else. I am sure you will work something out.

thinking of you all- 9 days for me till testing, still feeling uncomfortable down below.Let's hope I have some positive news to share with you all,believe me, me and my family could do with this!!!

Sending lots of positive thoughts.

Lots of Love
Anna xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Kara - Widdles     what a brilliant word I like it and will use it from now on  
Considering she had IF issues you would think she would be more understanding!!!

Anna - GL on the testing, the uncomfortableness is a good sign    and I am sure thats your babies burrowing in nice and tight  
I have a meeting tomorrow with boss - cancelled from today - and am going to raise it from there, but I am 100% positive now I will go sick. The first 5 days are SSP like you said and will need a note for the second if I want that off, but will wait and see about that week for now.

Hope everyone is well and     to us all  

Sue


----------



## loeytom85

Hi all, well not such good news! Out of 17 only 4 fertilised so theyve told me there goin to put 2 back tomorrow, seems i do have problems with my eggs afterall!!! Got e/t tomorrow just hope they survive the night!! Flat out busy today tryin to re-arrange work have had to let alot of ppl down who arent happy but what can i do!!! Still havin pains today so goto troddle on an keep takein paracetamol every 4 hours, but really not keeping my hopes up!!!!


----------



## LittleMissM

Stay positive    and sending you lots of    

It can still happen, your tummy is just recovering and will be ok, I   your embies make it through the night.

Did they mention assisted hatching for next time?

Sending you     and  , PMA all the way ok!!!!!

Sue


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.

Sue- I think taking sick is a good idea, I don't normally encourage this but it seems to be one of your options and this is mega important. I was off with ssp for first week with respitory infection and the Gp signed me off for an additional week with tonsillitis. I can't believe your boss has been through it also,must have a short memory and be very harsh. Good that you have a meeting to iron things out or just ram the iron where the sun don't shine!!! 

Louise- Sorry about your eggs Louise, at least you have some that have survived, I pray too that they survive the night, I am sure they will hun. XX At least they have discovered that there are problems and can hopefully resolve it for you, but hey you may not need another consultation, a positive test may happen   

I am feeling so bloated and cannot stomach eating a lot, so we will see how it all goes.

Keep me updated and good luck all.      

Lots of Love XXXX


----------



## kara76

louise it could be down to the sperm, we had poor fertilsation on out lasy cycle and a day 2 et and now have tyler so try and stay postive yet i know hard it is


----------



## coldstuff

hi all thought  id let you ladies know even though i did not get my bfp this time my recipient did   how fantastic is that


----------



## claudiamark

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the warm welcome! FF kept me completely sane while having tx before and I can see we're gonna get along fine 

Coldstuff Sorry to hear about your BFN, how are you? I'm delighted your recipient got her BFP but I'm sure that makes it a bit harder for you. Sending you best wishes

Kara76 Thanks for the welcome!

Bubbles 2718 Sorry to hear you're uncomfortable but it's a good sign for implantation so worth putting up with!!   

Sue33 If boss continues being a pain in the backside you should go to your doctor and get signed off. I found most doctors are fairly sympathic when it comed to tx. Wishing you all the best 

Louise Hope transfer went ok for you. Remember, you only need one good one and positive vibes are ultra important!   

I'm trying to work out whether to get the in-laws down to stay from London while I'm cycling or not (my family are all back in Ireland). I can't take my daughter on a 7 hour round trip to Swansea for a 10 minute scan so would be handy having them here but then I'd have all the stresses that go with it!! AAAH! What to do.... 

Hope everyone is good and please forgive me if I don't get to log on every day,

Claudia


----------



## loeytom85

Bubbles - Hope your feeling a bit better today and bloating is easing! 
Coldstuff - So sorry for your bfn, glad it worked for recipient, shame it couldnt be for both of you, thinking of you   
Sue - you shouldn't have to attend anything, at the end of the day she knows what your going through and should be a little more sympathetic, hope you manage to sort it you dont need the extra stress. 
Kara - It was 8donor and 9d/p sperm, so there was no excuse why the donor sperm hadn't fertilised, thats why they think there is problem
Claudia - Do your family know about the treatment? Could they help out around the house aswell to save you getting stressed? You say it would take 7hours could your daughter go to a friends house after school on appoiuntmebt days? 

AFM - Well E/t went well, all 4 were of the same quality (grade 1 4 cell which is good for day 2 im told) so I chose d/p, obviously, they're going to take the last donor 2 to day 5 and hope to freeze them, they will send me a letter in a couple of days to let me know if they've manage to freeze them or not, would be an added bonus but Im just so chuffed that all 4 made it through the night, so anything is a bonus from here on. I've had 2 put back and just have to sit tight and wait now OTD is 6th of october, they've told me I can carry on as normal and just dont lift anything heavy, so might venture out a bit more this time to keep me sane! 

Love and hugs to all Louise xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Louise - Well done on ET, keep PMA up as this is defo going to work hun - PMA PMA!!!  

Claudia/Louise - DH and I have decided to go on the sick, we need to give ourselves the best chance after all. I had a meeting with the boss today and she offered me 2 days special leave but only if I have little annual leave left   so this made up my mind for me!!!!

Claudia - Wow 7 hours, your dedicated girl. Is there no satellite clinic you can use for basic scans and only go for EC/ET? We are having to stay overnight as we are 2 1/2 hours away and I thought that was bad!!!  
Defo use the in laws thats what theyre for after all  

Sue


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.


Kara, I am so sorry to hear your news, keep well hun.


Sue- Glad you have made a decision and good that both you and DH are gonna have each other for support, thinking of you. XX


Claudia- I know it is a bit different but I am having friends down for the weekend and think it will be good for me as it will take my mind off things. Perhaps your in laws will help out, only you can make the decision on whether they will be a help or a hinderence.
I am sure you can decide. Dedication to your treatment is what you are concentrating on and good on you that you are travelling for it.


Louise- Well done for your ET and eggs, now the 2WW. I will be thinking of you and hoping it is     !!


I have to say I am a bit concerned tonight, have some pains that are really cramping and I don't like it, feels a little like period pains, On day 4 after ET so don't know like anyone else, what to expect and whether this is bad news. Trying to keep up the positivity peeps. Gonna go and rest now with my lovely 10 month puppy and have a cwtch.


Take Care and will be in touch.
Lots of Love
XXXX


----------



## LittleMissM

Bubbles - Try to stay positive hun, it could be the start of implantation. I have read a lot of the diaries and pg boards and a lot of BFP's have said they felt cramping/af pains in the 2ww.
Keep optomistic and positive, sending you some     and  

Sue


----------



## bubbles2718

Thanks Sue Same to you hun. Sending lots of    .


I have visitors for the next two days, a good distraction technique, lets hope that it takes my mind off things.
Cramping is still up and down, trying to remain positive, but worried at the same time, this damn 12 day wait!!!!


Speak Soon XXXX


----------



## loeytom85

Bubbles - fingers crossed its implantation cramps, hope you had lovely cwtches with your puppy last night. At least having visititors keeps you occupied, Ive got d/p to take some time off next week and following week, only 4 days in total but spread out so I dont go insane!! Only first day and Im already bored. The clinic said I can go back to normal staright away, just worried If I do anything wrong! Like they said most peopls who fall pregnant naturally dont know and they carry on as normal! I just kept thinking to myself " yeah but they get a chance every month without all the pain!!" oh well 13 days to go for me.
Im still getting bad stomach and very bad belly back and for to the toilet quite often    yesterday with bad wind, damn pessaries, puttin them in the front now, I know its messier but less pain!! What is your exact date for Testing Bubbles? You've probably already said but my memory is beyond at the moment!! 

Sue - good on you, you really do need to think of yourselves during this time and give it the best possbile chance, just think if you carried on working and it didnt work, the atmosphere in work would be unberable! good luck hun xx


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Louise- Testing day is 30.09.2010- as I had blastocyst- have to wait 12 days. Hope things continue positive for you too. I do hope these pains are a good sign.
Visitors arrived and having really good fun, so they will take my mind off things.


Talks Soon.
Take care


Lots of Love
Anna xxxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Anna and Louise - Sending you lots of   and PMA.

Claudia - Hope you are doing well and you sorted childcare.

I am really nervous about tomorrows scan, it doesnt help that I have had a financial crisis and car broke down, it had to go to garage and I have had to pay a whopping £500 bill. Leaves me penniless and I have to transfer money about to ensure I have enough in the account to pay the dreaded bill tomorrow! I don't need this stress   

Take care all   

Sue


----------



## loeytom85

Bubbles - only 8 days to go,      keeping everything crossed

Sue - Oh nun, everything seems to happen at once, I hope you manage to sort all this out soon so you can keep stress levels down, good luck for tomorrow    

Louise


----------



## kara76

hope your all ok on your 2ww. louise i didnt know you had half and half. i had a day 2 et last cycle so fingers crossed huni

i dont always post but im watching lol


----------



## loeytom85

Hi kara - yeah me mixed to see which was stronger, and they thoightvi would have a lot better fertilisation with donor but i didnt which is why they think it could be egg problem,oh well never mind cos this is the last go anyway, hopeing i wont need another go, if my remaining too make it to be frozen ill use them but not the whole treatmemt again!! Im going crazy already, hopping to go out with d/p next thursday for a meal, week after e/t so got something to look forward too, still got pains on my ovaries, but limiting my paracetamol! Decided to start goin out on monday walking the dog to keep me occupied should be ok by then i hope! 
Hugs to all hope everyone is well and not going to crazy xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Sorry ladies I am gonna bring the tone and PMA down a few notches  

Had my scan and......... I am not responding well. I only had 2 follies on my right ovary less than 10mm, and a very thin lining. Now in my gut, and I remember saying it here as well as in the clinic, I felt they were putting me on too low a dose. In my IUI and last IVF I did not respond well and last time we were on 250 Puregon increased to 350 in the last 4-5 days. I did well and had 16 eggs, 8 mature.

Now I feel they have messed me up. I have been increased to 225 Gonal F and still feel its not enough.
at the clinic the nurse said why did they put you on a low dose given your history   because you wont bloody listen to me thats why!!!!    

So I have to go back for a scan on Monday as planned, another on Wednesday and it looks like EFC on Friday or Monday if I get enough follies.

Feeling really low at the mo! Don't want to drag you all down so will go and find a corner to cry in!!! 

Sue


----------



## coldstuff

hey sue try not to worry i did not respond and was told it might be over for me ( cried all day when i was told) but they upped my dose scanned me again 3 days later and, i was responding and they upped my dose again it did make my egg collection a week later buy ended up with 19 so not all bad.... sending big hugs


----------



## LittleMissM

Thanks Lisa, That is really reassuring.
If you dont mind me asking, how long between you increasing the meds to EC?

Sue


----------



## loeytom85

Sue - dont you dare go cry in a corner, let it out and have a good moan it will help, then we can do the same and wont feel guilty, I may be talking B**L S**T but the last time you say they upped the meds from 250 Puregon increased to 350 in the last 4-5 days and had 16 eggs, 8 mature, where Im going with this is you've got another week before possible e/c and a scan monday so if worst happens you could have your dose upped on moday ready for the friday e/c at the end of the day if you have 8 mature eggs you still have a higher amount than some people Ive noticed which have as little as 3 eggs and get a BFP, you look at my scenario I had 17 eggs but only 4 fertilised, so basically just cos you have a high number of eggs doesnt guarentee a high fertilisation! Chin up hun Louise x


----------



## coldstuff

sorry sue was looking through paper work... started stimming on the11 aug at 225 went for a scan on the 16 nothing happening so upped to 300 things started to happen so then they upped me to 375 and did not go to egg collection untill the 27th so quite a long time hope this helps xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Lisa - So that was what 14/15 days of stimming - given a days break etc??
Hmmm that has got me thinking, cos she said they wont stim me for much longer! This is all getting confusing  

Louise - I see what your saying hun, just need to pull myself together I think


----------



## coldstuff

when it happened to me thats the impression i got as well but read the info and it seems you can stim for 16 days, well im sure thats what i read and if they up your dose and you are responding they should let you go on xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Thanks Lisa


----------



## kara76

louise how are you , hope your ovaries are feeling better

sue chin up girl, i know how hard it is, slow and steady can sometimes work best and less eggs can often mean better quaility also you can stim for up to 3 weeks!

coldstuff how are you?


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.


Thought I would be the bearer of bad news and know I am not suppose to test until the 30.09.2010- but we all know our own bodies. I think the big bad P is on its way, I kind of feel it a couple of days before and know that when I start getting emotional and drained and have period cramping, it seems to be the end of the road for me, I know some of you will try and say it is not over till the fat lady starts, but this is my last attempt, that has failed, I am afraid.
I have increased pessaries and have started putting them in the front now but find they are messy, but the damn flatulence was getting the better of me!! No other pregnancy symptoms. 
If I don't post anymore- you will know that I had a negative. It has been nice chatting to you all and I thank-you for your support.     


I wish everybody success in their journeys.


----------



## LittleMissM

I know you think its a bust but girl I am going to keep up the PMA for you.
Not everyone gets symptoms and some do feel like af is coming.
Please keep a little bit of PMA going and I hope you post again with a BFP!!!!
We will miss you if you go  

Sue


----------



## loeytom85

Bubbles - I know there's nothing i can say on here to help if you've made your mind up, I really hhope your wrong and its just the drugs affectiong you. I have read so many times on my pshychotic searching on the internet about people who have been the same and they tested everyday from about 7dpo and then gave up by the day before OTD then it came up as a BFP! I know I read them and think "yeah right" but miracles do happen. Will be keeping everything crossed for you, take care   

Sue - How have you been getting on? What time is your scan tomorrow?

Claudia - How are you getting on? 

Kara - Im feeling a bit better, im resting as much as possible but its makeing me    I have recliner sofas and when Im lieng on that, when I get up I have terrible pain in my ovary! but then once I've been walking around it goes! 

AFM - Well im still on 6dpo (4dp2dt) think I wrote that right!! im already symptom checking, which is a completly crazy thing to do as they wouldnt have even implanted yet! had a metallic taste thursday evening, all day friday and saturday had to keep brushing my teeth! It was horrible, then had blood when I blew my nose this morning!!!!! I think its safe to say ive gone past the going crazy stage, IM ALREADY THERE!!!!! Cant beleive I dont test until the 6th of october!!!! Keep trying to find when I can test early just to check the trigger is out of my system, if I dont test it out I wont believe its a true positive!!! Ive got 10miu POAS tests screaming at me!!!!!! P.s If anyoine wants to send the police make sure they bring handcuffs!!!


----------



## LittleMissM

A straight jacket might be more appropriate    only kidding.
Try and not stress if you can  but I will be exactly the same as you and you will need to get the   for me when its my turn   

My scan is 10.15 tomorrow, really hoping some lovely follies have developed!

Sue


----------



## loeytom85

Sue - Straight jackets sounds very apt, Good luck tomorrow, hope you have plenty of big follies and then you wont be delayed any more! 
I havent heard from the clinic so hope its good news regarding freezing the remaining two should have a letter by tomorrow or tuesday I HOPE!! Im terrible on the 2ww, thats why I was hopeing for a 5 day blast I get 3 days less of sitting around then! Your mind really does play tricks on you, I hate it, its cruel! The funny thing is I read through the 2ww board where people keep saying they've got certain side effects and i just think to myself "they're side effects of the pessaries/prigesterone" but then If I get that symptom it gets translated to "ooohhh must be pregnant then" lol. I think Im just going to go into hybernation and live in a fforest, cant keep looking up stuff then!


----------



## LittleMissM

Isnt it a shame they just can't give us a GA and wake us up after the 2ww and we find out og or not!!

Maybe one day in the future


----------



## kara76

bubbles im keeping my fingers crossed for you hun

sue how was your scan?

louise you naughtie girl, throw those tests away lol! i tested with a blood test at 9 days post 2 day et and the level was 10 then so you may aswel wait the extra few days as those cheap tests are rubbish, the 2ww really does drive people insane . i know it did me on all 9 of them!

hiya to everyone else, thankful the nasty cold/man flu bug has gone


----------



## loeytom85

Kara - I know been reading up some real crazy stories on here about people being addicted to POAS tests and have even starterd testing from 2dpo!!!!! lol, I count myself quite sane compared to them! So hard not to analyze every little twinge though!! Im naughty I know, but I did a test this morning 7dpo knowing full well it would be negative, just to check if the trigger shot had gone yet, (secretly hopeing it was gonna be a BFP so I could see one!) so I know now that the trigger is out so have to try and control myself to not test until atleast another 2days    (9dpo if they both implant it should be a high hcg anyway if they implant early!) Still havent heard from LWC so fingers crossed for tomorrows post about freezing last 2. I really do admire how you managed to not be instutuionalised after 9 attempts, im already close to phoneing them myself and I'm only half way through my second lot, never, ever again!!!

Sue - Hope everything went well this morning.


----------



## kara76

naughtie naugthie.

praying that you get a postive


----------



## LittleMissM

Scan went a bit better

R - 13, 13.5 4 x 10 
L - 11.5, 2 x 10, 3 x -10
Lining - 7.7

Thye have warned that should I not respond much better I will be cancelled. Really hope not so send me some luck ladies. Back in on Wednesday, and if they 'cook' better we can go on Friday or Monday for EC, hoping fr Friday but think it will be Monday if not cancelled.

Hope you are all well?

Sue


----------



## loeytom85

Sue - glad they've started growing, thaty're not bad sizes considering you've got another couple of days of stimms to go, fingers crossed for you, but atleast its looking positive


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Sue.
Just to put your mind at rest- in July I was prescribed Menopur and supecur and I only had two follicles, having gone through three IUI's and one IVF Cycle, and I knew that I stimulated better on Gonal F, so my IVF Cycle was cancelled and I started again in September using Gonal F and another pre-filled syringe that I cannot remember the name. 
I hope that your follies reach the stage that they are ready for EC.
Thinking of you hun.

I have gotta confess, I am a naughty girl. As ypu know I have been having AF pains that have now turned into twinges and I took it upon myself to insert another cyolgest pessary. 
So I have one in the morning- rectally- one in the afternoon- vaginally and one in the rectum at night, I do not know if I am harming anything- but I may jsut be supressing my AF, anyone have any thoughts? 
30.09.2010 is slowly creeping upon me and I have been googling like mad my symptoms and you really can't tell. I know you are suppost to have a PMA and I normally have- but as this is my last attempt- I seem to know already that my AF is going to arrive.

Thanks for your thoughts Kara. 

Louise- you are not on your own testing, I have been looking at other 2WW and so many people do it, if it makes you feel better then best of luck to you- I seem to know my own body and how it works and it seems to be the end of the road for me hun.

Sending lots of    and    that it all works out for you all.


----------



## LittleMissM

hun you will supress af but if she is going to show she will....so fingers crossed that she doesnt....no scrap that she WON'T!!!!

Sue


----------



## coldstuff

hello all i have been keeping my eye on you and i am thinking of you all  thought id give you a quick update, had my follow up app today and we are good to go again in december, they have given me the pill to start when af arrives so no time wasting    so they must have a match in mind for me already, i did ask for 2 embies next time but they said would have to wait and see, well at least thats not a no lol... she did tell me my 1 embie that went back was grade aaa so no reason it should not of worked    but there we go these thing happen xxx


----------



## loeytom85

Bubbles - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow,    you get a bfp             

Sue - Didnt you have another scan today? If so how did it go? 

Coldstuff - Glad everything went well with follow up, I admire you for going again so soon, hope everything goes well and a/f turns up soon! 

AFM - still nothing to report my end, not getting up till the middle of the day to make it go quicker but its not helping, argueing with d/p all the time! (not a good idea I know) Supposed to be going to carmarthen tomorrow to get me out of the house, but d/p said he didnt mind going for food but he wasn't keen on doing anything elses! So I'm not impressed, it's supposed to be helping me getting out of the house, not somehting for him to do!! Anyway still no news from clinic about 2 remaining embryos, I dont want to phone incase they didnt make it (only get me thinking about my 2!!) Well OTD is a week today!    it works, symptoms seem to be easing off but then getting more prominant ones now, but could be cos Ive gained weight from lack of exercise and steroid tablets and pessaries! 

Big Hi to everyone else hope all is well


----------



## LittleMissM

Scan was not good again and they were basically insisting we cancel. I wasnt havent any of it and dug my heels in like a 2 year old, and the jist of it is they have agreed to keep me stimming till Friday and then we have to 'decide'.
Scan was as follows:
Lining - 10.5
R - 2x 15
2 x 13
16.5
12
L - 14
11
17
13.5 
3 x -10

Basically I need 8-10 for egg share (my paper work says 8, theirs 10), and if they dont grow enough we will be cancelled. So although I am trying my hardest to relax, I am really heart broken at the moment. My last IVF was excellent with 16 good eggs, I am positive it is the clinic starting me on such a low dose meds.

Sorry to be on a downer ladies

Sue


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Sue.

Have read your post and I am so chuffed that you disputed with the clinic this.
I don't see the problem in you carrying on with treatment and I wish you the best of luck for Friday Hun and hope you can continue. 

I really want to keep in touch with you all and I am pleased to share with you all and want to shout from the rooftops and tell work colleagues, but I am going to telephone the clinic now just to let them know, I had a   , still in   !!!. 
I am going to speak to the clinic and confess that I have taken an extra pessary, just incase that has an impact on the result!! I used a clear blue digital??

Sending lots of my positive vibes to everybody else and thinking of you all. 

Will let you all know what the clinic says.

Take Care 

Anna xxxx


----------



## coldstuff

congratulations anna on your bfp !!!!!
sue if you dont get enough to share wont you have enough to donate then you can do it again for free im sure i was told this xx


----------



## kara76

anna wonderful news woo hoo

sorry for the quicky just on way out


----------



## bubbles2718

Thankyou everyone for your best wishes. 

I am still in shock and disbelief.
Clinic have said that increasing a pressary won't make a difference to pregnancy result.
Scan booked for October 21st at 3pm- so will keep you posted.
Thinking now of what to eat and what not to eat, scary!!!

Will still be looking at people's post and keeping up to date with progress and    for    news.    

Wishing you all luck.

Anna xxxx


----------



## loeytom85

Sue - I hope everything works out for you on at the scan tomorrow       

Bubbles - thats great news, so happy for you, good luck with everything


----------



## ANDI68

Anna .. a huge congrats on your BFP!!

Sue - I believe the minimum is 8 eggs and 10 follicles to egg share at LWC.


----------



## LittleMissM

Anna - Well done hun we said you would didnt we   congrats babe hope it all goes well.

Coldstuff - You are right hun and we will do this but would rather not, ah well lets see what tomorrow brings!

Hope everyone else is well.

Sue


----------



## drownedgirl

ANDI68 said:


> Anna .. a huge congrats on your BFP!!
> 
> Sue - I believe the minimum is 8 eggs and 10 follicles to egg share at LWC.


Andi your inbox is full!!


----------



## ANDI68

Oooops ..... I've made some space now thanks


----------



## loeytom85

Sue - thinking of you today, hope it all goes well at the scan if you haven't already had it      that everything is still going ahead


----------



## LittleMissM

It was up and down at the scan today. At one point cancelled and then not.
I have 13 follies, 8 an excellent size with the rest at 14. They are going to stimm e an extra day and then EC on Monday - at 8.15 am   wow thats early!
Really hoping the others catch up but so happy to be going ahead. Fingers crossed now, but if you took my BP earlier wowwee it would have been through teh roof.
More than one   shed today.

Hope everyone is well
Sue


----------



## loeytom85

Well done sue thats fab news, good luck for egg collection hope the extra day ripens up the follies nicely and you get plenty of eggs to collect. So happy for you, lucky you contested on wednesday, always go with your gut instinct


----------



## LittleMissM

I agree hun and so far my gut is spot on  

Thanks
Sue


----------



## coldstuff

sue fingers crossed for monday will be thinking of you   sending lots of positive energy


----------



## popsi

Andi ... fab to see you have updated your history honey xxx
   
much love and luck to you all, hope you all have your dreams come true


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Popsi, I'm still in


----------



## Juls78

hello ladies- wow we have been busy! Well i am back.... again... i know i keep going awol!

First massive congrats to andi!!!!! Just found out, amazing news hun! about time! xxxx

kara, when did you become a mod- perfect person for it, but how do you have time with little tyler!? Bet she is growing well. Thanks for your message on the other thread. I know you are the one to ask about gestone!!!! Last time i asked the nurse to draw a cross in the right places with permanent marker, which needed going over every couple of days. It still seemed too high really and lets just say i have a lot of padding now- not muscle. Does it work as well in fat layers as muscle I'm thinking i have some spare cyclogest so just to be safe i will use one of them too, initially. Hey i may as well throw everything at it. 

sue33- hope the weekend is going ok for you. I didn't seem to respond to well last cycle but still got 10 eggs- they thought i'd only get 8. So you never know till they go in.  Parking will be good at the clinic at 8.15- just think of that. The only benefit of going early, can park outside! Good luckfor monday!!xx
To everyone else- hope you are all ok, i have been reading.

well i am on day 4 of oestrogen tabs for fet. Going back for a scan on friday- hopefully will be ok and et will be the following friday or the monday. I just have 1 little frostie waiting so just hope it survives the thaw. I have a few immune issues at the moment and have had to have 5 days of ivig in august. I should really have another before et but timing is way out so i'm hoping that 20mg of prednisolone will help. I will also be on 75mg asprin. Dr was not keen to give clexane said asprin should be sufficient- as i hav the other issues. Anyway it feels good to be back on the ride- last tx was a year ago. Right time for shower then bed! 

julsxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Jules - Thanks for the moral support.
Good Luck and hope that embie does well xx


----------



## kara76

sue good luck for tomorrow

juls the gestone jabs do seem to be high but it needs to be hun to avoid a big nerve running in your butt, have you seen my vids. i got my dh to draw on my bum and section my bum in 4, one line across from top of butt crack and then one down in the middle and then section the upper quarter in four and i would jab on the cross of this section. i never even had a bruise of lump until about 11 weeks but by then i was just jabbing standing etc etc. put the amp in your bra to warm the oil, DO NOT use ice and rub area afterwards for a good while to prevent lumps, if your ona use cyclogest too tell your clinic cause i would advise dropping progestrone once its been increased!

louise how are you


----------



## loeytom85

Sue - good luck today, i know youve already had e/c by now so hope it all went well for you 
Juls - my last cycle was with you, hope it all goes well fkr you this time atleast theres not toomany drugs to take with a FET from what i understand
Kara - im now wishing it wasnt so close too test date, as you know ive been testing since 7dpo too test trigger out! Well im using the internet 10miu extra sensitive ones and since saturday which was 12dpo ive been having a very very faint line! It should have got stronger by today but still really faint! Ive got a clearblue digital for OTD but dont want to use that yet as i dont think its as sensitive as the ones ive got!! Really confused, why cant the most natural thing be easy, havent we been through enough without this confusion!!


----------



## LittleMissM

Hello ladies,

Going to be quick ladies as a little sore from EC and dh is looking after me a lot, making sure I dont move a muscle and pampering me!   Bless him.

We had EC and ....drum roll please.......we got 8 eggs from 10 follies      
Also dh's   was 100% perfect, everything was within the proper guidelines and counts, so much so that they have said we dont need ICSI anymore and can do IVF. We are so pleased it is unbelievable  
Lady luck - or was it PMA - was really on our side!  

So now we have to wait till tomorrow to see if our eggs fertilised.   that they do, more PMA needed   

DH says he is happy for me to share this with you, so when we got to the clinic, I was taken to my cubicle and asked to change into a gown, and dh was taken to 'his room' for his bit. He came back pretty quick and I was like 'you ok', he was fine, but he said laughing 'you'll like this!' When he was giving his sample there were obviously magazines, he said he was doing what he needed and he said he swore the woman in the magazine winked at him, he lost his control and the first part of his   went on the floor. I was    so much so I almost wet myself and we had to be quiet for the other patients  
He did however manage tpo catch the rest   What do you think a   dh or what?

Hope the rest of the EC ladies have gone well,   you all  

Thanks to everyone who sent me PMA and love, you are all angels  
PMA still firm and strong  

As per sedation did not have a GA, was worrying about it, but was so woozy although I felt some pain it wasnt excruciating and nothing to say it was a bad experience.
Enjoyed the oxygen, with the LA it was quite nice   or as nice as can be  
Feeling sore with a small amount of bleeding so going to rest now for the rest of the night,   to you all.

Sue


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Sue,
So Glad your EC went well and really    that you have 8 eggs, let's hope they fertilise and you get the results you want.

You made me laugh so much about DH- you wait till I get home and speak to my DH- when his mum asked if there was any of them magazines, he said that there wasn't, so I will ask him again.

Will be thinking of you and continue to read the posts of how everybody is getting on.

I had to telephone the clinic this morning, as I felt as if AF was starting, was told to relax and that the pessaries were probably giving me symptoms along with early pregnancy signs.
Have been peeing on any stick possible, well that is an exageration, as long as it has a pregnancy result, was a bit gutted to know that digital test only lasts 24-48 hours, so if you want a momentum to show you are not making it up, then buy a clearblue ordinary test, luckily I showed DH, my mum and work colleague to show that I wasn't making it up!!!

You rest up now and be pampered by DH.
I am sure he is not the first one to aim out of the pot, although he is probably the first one to visualise a babe winking at him!!  

Sending lots of          to you and Anybody else who is going through this 2WW or other progress.

Lots of Love

Anna xxxx


----------



## kara76

louise i hope you get good news on your OTD

sue great news about your eggies, shame you dh spilt it lol, fancy the lady winking at him!!!pmsl

anna i took photos of all my tests!early pregnancy and af is very similair


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Kara.
Thanks for that feedback, if I wasn't as shocked I would have taken photos, really good idea though!! Thanks also about AF and early signs of pregnancy being similar, that helps too, especially as it's my first experience of pregnancy.   
Hope your well.


Take Care
Anna xx


----------



## LittleMissM

I am going to be quick and will chat more another time if ok, but none of my eggs fertilised.
I rang at 11.30 as no call and they said 'Oh hasnt anyone called you!'
A lot devestated but is dh amazing at the moment.
We may try again but have to wait a month before we can do so but will be with another clinic.

Good luck to everyone

Sue


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Sue,
I have been keeping check on here for most of the morning, as I thought it would be good news. I am so sorry and cannot believe how lax they were about not telephoning you and that none of your eggs fertilised.
Perhaps you will have more luck with another clinic.
Just for the record, a friend of my dad's daughter actually had IVF treatment at Harley Street in London and prices were not that different and although they had to travel the success rates were better. 

Hope you keep in touch and let me know what is happening. 

Take Care

Anna xxxx


----------



## ANDI68

Sue I'm so sorry you didn't get fertilisation   

Take care x


----------



## kara76

oh sue i am so very sorry and im glad your dh is being amazing. i hope lwc have a reason for why this has happened.hugs.


----------



## popsi

Sue I am so sorry.... that what happened to me (all being I only had one egg!) you feel so cheated honey i am sure, i know i did ....big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## coldstuff

sue thinking of you hun sending big hugs   xx


----------



## loeytom85

Sue im truelly gobsmacked, that is so unfair after everything that you had to go through to get there, really thought you would have  fighter. Good luck for the future and what ever step you decide to choose.     
Feel reallyt guilty now for doing this but came on to tell you all that as you know ive been going insane since 7dpo with my hpt, and the very faint positives since saturday on my 10miu sticks, so I took a clearblue digital today expecting the worst as the line still hadnt got stronger on my extra sensitive cheapies but low and behold I came back from bruching my teeth and there it was 1-2weeks PREGNANT    I made an appointment with my doctor, they said they don't normally do a blood beta hcg test, but when I explained my situation theu said thats fine if it helps to put my mind at rest, so Im going back tomorrow and friday to check there doubleing, fingers crossed it will all be ok, and I have to phone the clinic tomorrow to let them now the outcome, I didn't ring today as I didnt want to be told off for testing early!! I had the letter from the clinic today aswell and the 2 remaining embryos with donor sperm didn't make it, so I didn't have any frosties! Im over the moon and so happy, but still in shock, have the rest of the week off then back to work from monday. 

Louise


----------



## kara76

louise that is wonderful news yay yay, ihave been thinking about you

sue thinking of you


----------



## coldstuff

congratulations louise on your bfp xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Louise,

Never feel guilty! I am elated for you hun!   
It wasnt meant to be and I need to move on, maybe next time  

sue


----------



## Juls78

aww sue, so sorry, I hope the clinic have given you an explanation- about some of the choices they made and the lack of telephoe call. I wish you sooo much luck with the new clinic and hopefully you can start very soon.

loeytom- naughty naughty with the peesticks-  i was always too scared to test early but wahhayyy!!! You must be on cloud nine! good luck  now for th next 8 months! 

julsxx


----------



## claudiamark

Hello Ladies

Huge apologies for my absence but I've been too busy decorating for laptop  .

Sue So sorry to read your news, hope you're doing ok  
Louise & Bubbles Well done girls!! Fantastic news for you both. I did 11 hpt's when I got pregnant and even then I didn't quite believe it til the scan  

Hello to all the other ladies and sorry no more personals but think I need to do a lot of reading to get to know you all!! AFM, I'm shattered today - drove from Plymouth to Swansea and back for my baseline scan yesterday so about 7 hours in the car. Lovely drive in the sun and managed to be about 30 minutes ahead of the Ryder Cuppers which was a relief. Scan fine, had my Suprecur there and started on my Gonal F this morning. Back next tues for a scan and probably EC thurs or fri. Nervously excited..

Hope everyone is doing ok, now I'm off to catch up on last night's Britains Next Top Model!!

Claudia


----------



## bubbles2718

Thank-you Claudia for your congrats and everybody else. Nice to know that EC will be next week all being well. Best of luck and lots of    vibes from me.      


OMG Louise, that is fab news, many congratulations  , I think we should rub some of our luck onto thread peeps!!
I have stopped peeing on stick, coming in from work and going into bed by 8.30am with my lovely 10 month puppy, beauty!! and DH.


Thinking of everybody else.


Lots of Love
Anna xxxx


----------



## loeytom85

Thankyou everyone, still in shock, I had my blood test for quatative hcg today and get the 2nd one on friday but wont know if they've doubled until monday, I phoned the clinic and have got a scan booked for the 28th at 3.30pm and find out then how many heartbeats I suppose, if they've put 2 back surely I would have had a bleed if i'd lost one wouldn't I? 

Claudia - I really dont envy your long journeys, but atleast there's not too many too do, fiungers crossed for e/c next week and pray it all goes well for you   

Bubbles yes defo need to share our luck, I see you've got your scan on the 21st, did you have one or two embroys put back?

    

there's loads of babydust for luck to everyone 

Louise


----------



## kara76

louise no you wouldnt have bled. there is no way to tell how many on board til a scan

sue how are you?


----------



## kara76

ladies i have set up a new thread for you ladies with bfp, feel free to pop in

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248080.new#new


----------



## ANDI68

Congrats on your BFP Louise   

Thanks for setting up the other thread Kara

Juls, thanks for your good wishes.  I hope your cycle goes well.  I'm on gestone and cyclogest, I upped the cyclogest to 2 a day when I spotted just before testing and I'm still taking the higher dose. I'm also on a higher dose of prednisolone 15mg and and I'm having very disturbed sleep, so beware   

Good luck to all the ladies cycling atm

xx


----------



## freddypop

Hi again.
First of all congrats to Anna & Louise well done!

Well back on cycle journey soon long protocol again which is fine as had no frosties on first attempt.
Suprecur then Gonal f last time but they've decided to change to Menopur for next go to see if I get more eggs. Had 12 follies last time but only 6 eggs, 5 fertilised, 2 back - day 3, other 3 didn't make it to freezer!!
Just wondering what you all think of changing meds? Bit worried as got on well with gonal f.

Freddypop. Xx


----------



## Juls78

Hiya all, seems to have gone quiet here now.
Andi- glad all is going ok for you, hope sleep improves, i have ben on 20mg prednisolone since june so am past most of the side effects, but i do struggle if i am more than a few hours late taking them. I am going to be doing the same as you with the gestone and cyclogest. gonna do both clinic oked it yesterday- i feel better about it now! Hope scan goes great for you. When is it?
welcome back freddypop! goodluck with the next tx   

loeytom- bet you are excited for monday and then the scan. I bet this wait is just as bad as the 2ww! Kara is right you never know how many are snuggled in until the scan, not everyone bleeds if one hasn't made it.     xxxx

bubbles- i will have some of your babydust luck please! xxx

Hello to anyone  have missed out.

Ok afm- went to clinic yesterday and lining is between 8.2 and 9.2 so looking good for thursday transfer. Stayng on 3 a day elleste and started cyclogest this morning- 3 a day, till thursday when if embie is transferred i will start on gestone and cyclogest. Got to phone at 10am to see if the frostie has survived the thaw.         Then they will  tell me what time to go in. They think they are going to be busy with ec's that morning.  I have an accu session booked for 10.45 so we will have to leave home straight after 10am- could be a mad half an hour. I don't want to tempt fate by leaving before knowing if frostie has survived the thaw but i also want to be there asap! I will then have another accu session after the transfer.  Luckily Dr Tzu is only 10 mins away from the clinic. As you can tell i am very nervous about embie surviving but there is nothing i can do, i just have to get myself ready. I just keep trying to prepare myself for disappointment because .....well i suppose you all understand why. 

So now it has begun... the waiting...... again....... . So now advice needed. As a teacher i have 2 weeks left in work before the hols. My headteacher doesn't know i am having ivf tx at the moment, he thinks i am having tx for the cidp- i havn't lied i just said i needed some time off for treatment. So do i take the thursday and friday off or just the thursday? I will def go back to work for the last week of half term as staying at home will make me go mad on the 2ww. It is only tranfer so should be ok to go back on friday but what are your opinions? Part of me thinks if i say at home i will lie on the couch and sometimes moving around is good for circulation!! 

Ok i will stop babblng now!!!!!!!       this thing sends me nuts!!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

juls good lining hun and fingers crossed for the thaw


----------



## loeytom85

Freddypop - I dont know what to say regarding the meds, I was on suprefact and then gonal F, first treatment i had 20eggs, 8fertilised and 5 by day 3 and only 1 made it to blast which collapsed, then the 2nd treatment I had exactly the same medication and had 16eggs but only 4 fertilised! I didnt have any to freeze either time. I really think each treatment varies so they may not want to risk again and be a lower amount, I would go with what they suggest, they're not going to do anything to jepordise your treatment. Good luck with whatever they decide.

Juls - Good luck with the thaw, hope it all goes well. If I was in your position I would take the thursday and friday off so you would have a day after to recover and then go back to work on the monday if you wanted to, I had the full 2WW off but I was going insane, but due to having a physical job (cleaning/gardenein carrying hoovers up and down stairs) I decided it would be best I wouldn't be able to blame myself then! But Its all up to what works best for you, and what would keep you less stressed!

Claudia - How you feeling? 

AFM - Yes still hasn't sunk in, Im still finidng it really weird cos im not having symptoms Im finiding it hard to actually believe im pregnant! Suppose Im not going to be 100% until I see that scan, Its really weird though 'cos I find myself analysing everything, the other night I woke up at 2am with a really bad shooting pain in my right ovary, but then It went after a couple of minutes! But still having the pain first thing in the morning! My first hcg blood came back at 117, but the clinic said it was pretty pointless me having this done as it doesnt tell you anything apparently unless I plan on having it dont every other day up unitl the 12week!!! So felt a bit silly then after this! Oh well back to work monday so that will speed my time up before the scan hopefully, done half my xmas shopping now to try and help prepare myself inadvance without having to get too stressed!

Hugs to everyone hope I havent forgot about anyone 

Louise x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
Sorry have been quiet, have been keeping myself busy. Called into the clinic for cyclogest on Friday, I don't know I didn't feel relaxed there, no congratulations from anyone, when asking if it was safe for me to have flu jab, Ann said 'oh I thought you were asking me for one and said to ask the nurse at the surgery'. Roll on Scan 21st Oct!!! I think it is worse than 2WW as when you are having little symptoms you wonder are you actually pregnant, although no bleeding and my last AF was 1st September. 


Freddy-pop- I was better on Gonal F and Suprecur and on seeing a Consultant really layed down that I was better on Gonal F than Menopur, i had a cycle cancelled after taking Menopur, We all know our own bodies and everybody is different though, it may work for you it was just my experience!!


Claudia- How's things with you?


Sue- Missing you on here and wishing you luck in next step.


Louise- I know exactly how you feel about symptoms. I had lots of AF symptoms that at moment have relaxed, but kept googling, and apparently it is normal, looking forward to scan like you Hun. I am keeping as busy as I can too and my mum bless her will not let m carry any heavy shopping, and I got fed up yesterday saying this pregnancy lark is getting on my nerves, especially when I am so used to doing things that I can't or my lovely family won't allow me to do!!
Anyway had flu jab yesterday and BP was really good, so I was happy.


Jules- Best of luck with ET and hope you have really healthy Embies- Sending lots of 
 


Kara- Hope you are keeping ok?


Take Care All and still keep up PMA- sending lots of love


Anna xx-xx


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck ladies with your week ahead .. whether it's scans, thaws, transfers or egg collections


----------



## freddypop

Thanks for the replies.
I will try it but am slightly worried about it not working, really don't want a cancelled cycle. Will see how it goes. 

Good luck to everyone this week with EC, ET etc.

  xx


----------



## popsi

Good luck everyone 

Andi...loving your updated profile hun


----------



## kara76

hey ladies remember i have this lovely thread for you successful ladies where your more than welcome to post your news and concerns!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248080.0


----------



## Juls78

Andi OMG 2 sacks!!!!!!!!! whooohhoooo!! xxxx


----------



## loeytom85

Hi everyone, just a quick question as im on my phone! My first blood test hcg was 117 then the 2nd one was 48hours later and 179!from what ive read up this isnt good as most hcg needs to double or increase by .60% in 48hrs!! Could this be something to do with the pains im gaving and if not bein viable!!


----------



## kara76

louise HCG levels need to increase every 48 to 72 hours in early pregnancy so all could be fine, i suggest another blood test or a scan! bloods are all very well yet only a scan can say for sure what is happening


----------



## loeytom85

Andi - Congratulations on the twins, good luck    

Kara - I found one website which said HCG needs to double every 48-72 hours or atleast increase by 60% in 48hours, mine was 52% increase! Know i now why they said at the clinic not to have quantative HCG! Fingers crossed it will all be fine, like my D/P said he's sure everything will be fine but theres nothing I can do to change the outcome anyway, and the more I stress about it the more likely there will be a problem!! Got my scan on the 28th so only 16days to go!!!!


----------



## Rockchick71

Hello Ladies

First of all, I'd like to wish each + every one of you the very best of luck.  This is very tough isn't it??

I'm posting on this thread because I'm a local person( hope you don't mind ) + I'm desperate for some advice from anyone who can offer it. I briefly passed through LWC Swansea earlier this year, but I'm not there anymore.

I am 39 yrs old + we have secondary infertility for the last 4 yrs. We also have had 5 failed iui's. 5 days ago we had a negative result after ivf. We managed to get 3 Grade 1's + that's why at the moment I'm struggling very hard. If on EC day my eggs weren't good, we were prepared to accept DE. I don't feel strong enough at the moment to move on with my next decision, so this is my question. I understand that the mind is a very powerful thing + I'm a very negative person. So, I feel I need to sort this out - 

Have any of you Ladies used Dr Zhu for acupunture ? Does this help for negativity + depression etc ?  I have emailed her, but didn't get a response.
What about hypnotherapy ?  Any advice on anything will be appreciated.

Again, Best of Luck To You All

Rockchick


----------



## claudiamark

Hello Ladies

Once again apologies for the lack of posts but I just don't seem to get any time to myself anymore   

Hope everyone is well and enjoying our lovely sunshine.

I came down with a horrendous cold last night - my eyes were running so bad I literally couldn't drive.  Luckily I had the in-laws here and my wonderful father in law drove me from Plymouth to Swansea today for a scan!!  Feeling much better now and even managed a little nap in the car lol.  The news from me is that I have around 10 follies and I'm off for EC on friday which is fab.  Bad news is that in-laws will be gone so will have to take our 2 and a half year old with us. No fun for anyone, especially as we have to leave here at 5am..  Clinic was a hive of activity today as HFEA were in for an inspection so they were all hands on deck!  I love those nurses so much and Anne Fisher is amazing.  I shall be doing some yummy baking for them on thursday night to say thanks.

Right it looks like my 5 mins are up so I promise I'll try to catch up with personals in tomorrows 5 minute window!

Take care girls,

Claudia


----------



## claudiamark

Just noticed my ticker is way off - Cadhla is 2 and a half now!


----------



## claudiamark

All fixed now.. (Like anyone other than me was bothered lol)


----------



## Juls78

Hiya all
Rockchick- oh this if malarky is such s**t isn't it! I try to be positive and then the horrible negative monsters come creeping back in but yes i have been having tratment with dr tzu in swansea. She has been fab. I don't know if it has made any difference because  i had reflexology for my first 2 tx's. I loved reflexology! I preferred it to accu but i  feel i needed a change for this tx. With acu you are left on your own to relax when the needles are inserted. But with reflexology- i had a good one- it was more like life coaching/councelling as well. I always left there positive and raring to go. I will go back  to her. 

Dr tzu has been great though. She has always tried to fit me in at short notice and at times which are convenient for me, which is difficult as i am a teacher. She is so experienced and has a good reputation especially for fertility issues. 

The problem is ivf is such a lottery- but all we can do is try to cover all bases and do the best we can. Do you know why you have secondary if?

Any other way i can help, just ask!

Claudiamark- How you are doing that journey i will never know. I complain about 40 min journey! Good luck with ec on friday! Hope you get plenty of healthy eggies.xxxxxx


loeytom- hope you are ok?  not too long to go till scan! are you having another hcg test before that?

Ok starting to get a bit nervy now- if i have to phone at 10am to see if embie has survived the thaw what time tdo you think et will be? I don't want to tempt fate by leaving before knowing but i want acu before. Do you think 11.30 will be to late? ohhh i don't know! going nutsxx

julsxx


----------



## loeytom85

Rochckick - I had accupuncture during treatment and I thimk it definately helped me stay less stressed, but it wasn't with dr zhu, so no feedback there, sorry 
Claudia - good luck for e/c on friday fingers crossed for you hun x
Juls - Good luck today hope it all goes well, thinking of you. No im not having another HCG the staff at LWC told me not too have any more than what I was booked in for as I would only worry! So instead I just worry anyway! oh well 15days to go!!!!!

Hi everyone else, hope you are all well and everything is going well. 

Louise


----------



## Juls78

Ok so tomorrow is the day-  hope i sleep ok will be dreading the call at 10 but i have to give the frostie a chance Hope all theis medication is not for nothing!

So i have managed to get Tomorrow and friday off, i will then have the weekend before going back into schoo on monday but it will be a 4 day week as friday is an inset and then half term for otd. will take things easy but i went nuts the first tx as i was off for the whole 2ww! Kara you probably remember! 

Claudia make sure you get an early night tomorrow. Trigger tonight??

Loeytom i suppose there is no right answer- too much testing and we worry, not enough testing and we worry, keep the strength. xxx

ok food, last bath, ironing and then bed

julxx


----------



## Rockchick71

Hi Juls + Loey

Thankyou for advice on acu. I've booked an app with Dr Zhu already, she also said she could pick up on immune problems, if I have any.

Jules - The reasons for our secondary infertility started with my DH samples. Then after my AMH result came back as low, they said my age + low ovarian reserve. But, like I said, this last cycle was very good, so , I just don't know. Anyway, the very best of luck to you for Friday, I'll be thinking of you   

Loey - Take good care of yourself   

Rockchick


----------



## Juls78

Rockchick- ahh dr zhu is so lovely and i have been having some immune issues. She is fitting me in tomorrow for acu before and then for a session after et. I was there today too... maybe overdoing it a bit but hey try anything once. I actually fell asleep there today and woke myself up with a large snore   , made me giggle. Where are you having tx if you don't mind me asking? 

Thanks for the positive vibes- i will soak them up if you don't mind! 
Julsxx


----------



## Juls78

ok, i'm home and in possession of 1 blast! Sooooo happy it made it through the thaw. at least now there is a chance. 

i am absolutly shattered, been a long day so going to watch a film and have an early night. Thanks for all your support!

julsxx


----------



## Rockchick71

Hi Jules

So glad things went well for you  

Sending you some more positive vibes to soak up!    

As for my tx, I now go to Athens in Greece, bit of a trek, but hopefully one day, it'll be worth it

Take Good Care Of Yourself

Rockchick


----------



## loeytom85

Juls - Just a quick message glad it all went well and look after your little one, fingers crossed for you      

Rockchick - Greece! Wow that really is a trek fair play to you, how many treatments have you had abroad? (if you dont mind me asking that is) Is the treatment any different from the uk? 

just less than 2weeks for me,                          

Louise xx


----------



## claudiamark

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie. DD staying at a friend's house so I'm off for an early night - up at 4.30am for the drive  .

Rockchick My sister got pg with twins through a clinic in Athens, she lives in Corfu. Best of luck  
Juls Well done missus! Now take it easy for a few days and let it nestle in  

Thank you everyone for your good luck wishes. Feeling a bit worked up but looking forward to getting some rest when I'm sedated!! I've made some Red Velvet Cupcakes for the staff so I'd better make sure they save them til AFTER my ec or they'll be hyper on the sugar lol

Right gotta go, I'll keep you updated,

Claudia


----------



## loeytom85

Good luck Claudia completely slippde my mind about you tomorrow, think I might just pop into the clinic tomorrow to have one of those cakes, mmmmmm! Take care and have a safe journey xx


----------



## loeytom85

Well nothing prepared me for this, felt fine today, then went to the loo and im bleeding sorrh tmi! When i wipe but defo fresh!!!! Ive been im bits now im feelinv sick cos im worrying, i phoned the clinic, had to up my pessaries to 3 a day, if bleeding continues have to go to clinic tomorrow and have the unjection for my bum!!!! Never have i felt so usless and pathetic!!! If its not goin to work why even raise my hopes with a bfp!!!!!! This is so unfair, just dont know what to do with myself! Sorry for the rant.
Claudia, hope everything went well todag and they all liked the cakes xx


----------



## kara76

big buys louise. the gestone bum injection isnt bad, i did mine myself. you could be bleeding for various reasons!

juls well done on being PUPO


----------



## Juls78

Oh louise, the bleeding really could be anything. so many people bleed in the early stages. I know it seems easy to say stay calm but you need to try to. I am on the bum jabs and they really are not that bad, hopefully they will give you some tomorrow and the bleeding will stop. Any improvements by now? Wish i could give you a hug, and rant as much as you need.    

Claudia- hope you are home safe and sound. Hope they appreciated the cup cakes! Now a wait for the call tomorrow. Hope you had lots of lovely eggies!

Kara- thanks hun, been very lazy today- sat on the sofa- watched tv and cr***y films. Got the weekend toi relax then back to work on monday for 4 days then off for half term. Ok i think they have given me otd a day late. They said 16 days from ec. I had a 5 day blast fet , so i make 16 days to be either week sunday or monday- they have said tuesday 26th. What do you think?
Hows Tyler today? any better?

Hope everyone else is ok?

julsxx


----------



## loeytom85

Juls - Think I tested 12days past a blast last year, I see your as patient as me trying to bring the OTD day forward already!
My bleeding seems to have stopped but still getting the odd pain in the ovary! Not holding out much hope though, had a bad feeling from the day I had the blood test! Like I said to D/P if its gonna happen why not just happen no point pro-longing it which is what I think the pessaries and the jabs are doing!! 

Thanks Kara thought I had finished with all the jabs, If the bleeding doesn't start again then I wont be going in but still have to phone in the morning, just lost all my PMA and not looking forward to my scan, thats goin to be the longest day ever!!!


----------



## claudiamark

Evening ladies

Louise Sorry to read you've been bleeding and I know it's not easy to hear but it really could be something and nothing. I know people who bled all through their pg. You gotta keep saying to yourself it'll be okay and keep up the PMA - you've come this far. Chin up girl and fingers crossed things are better in the morning   

Thanks for the good wishes ladies. Julian was wandering round asking the nurses where my cakes were and they were all saying "cakes? what cakes?", very funny. Sedation ain't what it used to be so feeling very sore now but it's the first time I've ever felt anything at ec so think I've done well. Anyway, we got 9 eggs from 9 follies so fingers crossed there's a big ol' party going on in a petri dish in Wales!! (English sperm + Irish Egg x Welsh clinic = Wonderful combo!)

Hi to Juls, Kara, Rockchick and anyone I've missed - hope you all have a nice weekend,

Claudia


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Louise.
Hope you are feeling better, there are many people who bleed during pregnancy, it is easy for me to say, but just relax and take things easy and listen to the clinic, they know what is the best. Take Care and Thinking of You.      


Claudia- Best of luck for your next step and ET, lets hope you have good news hun. Them cakes sound fab, lucky LWC. XX


Juls- I had Blastocyst and had to test on day 12 and not day 14, as it had gone that stage further, keep resting and hope it burrows well.      


Rockchick- Best of luck with your Athens Adventure.      


Anybody else I have missed apologies XX


I have my scan next Thursday 21.10.10 to detect how many and if there is a heartbeat, I am feeling apprehensive as the only Preggie symptom is tiredness so much so that I am in bed by 8pm some nights!! This believe me is worse than the 2WW, waiting for that scan!! Anyway I hope to here some   . Sending lots of    to everyone.




Lots of Love
Anna xxxx


----------



## claudiamark

Hi all

Just a quickie from me - 5 good embryos this morning so have to ring clinic on monday to see if ET will be monday or wednesday  . DH & DD stressing me out no end today so they better give that a rest before next week   

Hope you all have a lovely weekend,

Claudia


----------



## kara76

well done claudia

louise how are you

bubble the wait for a scan is hard hun


----------



## loeytom85

Anna - Some people dont get many symptoms atall, thats why they dont realise there pregnant until much later in the pregnancy, I haven't got many symptoms, just the boob size and very sensitive with plenty of veins!! Thats all though! Good luck for thursday will be thinking of you   

Claudia - Hopefully they will get it out of there system know then they can use all there energy running around after you    5 is very good fingers crosssed for e/t hope it all goes well for you. Hope the pain from e/c has eased, I never get along great with that, I have so much pain normally crying the whole way through the process   

Kara and everyone else - Thanks for asking after me no bleeding again which is good but just having lots of (TMI WARNING) creamy brown discharge, so much so that I have to wear a pantyliner 24hours a day!!!! Not haveing any more aches which is good, still got serious spots which are terrible hope they will ease off! Going for sunday lunch at the MIL today, running around after her as she's dislocated her shoulder which isn't nice! 
Anyway hope everyone enjoys this lovely sunday 

Take care Louise xx


----------



## kara76

louise brown is old hunni so sounds like the spotting is ending. your poor mil
anna i had no real sytoms of pregnany

how are you ladies who are cycling?


----------



## loeytom85

Well its all over for me, heavy bleed and cramps last night and confirmed with a negative trst this morning!!! Xx


----------



## bubbles2718

Oh Luise- This IVF is a tough business. I am so sorry hun, words cannot replace what you are going through. Don't give up now- onwards and upwards. 
Thinking of you. 
Take Care 
Anna XXXX   

Claudia- Hope you got a good result with ET if it was today. XX     

I have just been doing some mega googling today and looked on FF- I had my ET on 19th September and have my scan on Thursday 21.10.10 to detect the heartbeat and how many etc.. I don't know if it is too early for the scan, I know LWC should know what they are doing and Karly receptionist booked me in for it, but anybody got any thoughts.
I am such a positive person and turn things from negative into positive. I read some really sad stories about no heartbeat and just a sac and was really thinking of this. Not long to wait now I know.
Feelings of AF today, but hope this is gonna pass as no bleeding and still no Preggy Symptoms!!
Thanks for your kind words about everybody's experience and some having no symptoms which is reassuring.
Just need this scan now for more reassurance.

Thanks for your support girlies.

Hope everyone else is ok.
Sorry to Waffle!!

Take Care- Big    from me and    and lots of   and   .

Anna xxxx


----------



## kara76

louise i am so very sorry huni, i know how hard it is and i hope your gettibg lotsvof support

bubbles your scan date is fine timing wise


----------



## claudiamark

Hi Ladies

Louise So sorry to read your news. It's such a difficult time when you get a negative. Allow yourself time to process everything and then start looking to the future. Sending you lots of  

Bubbles Try to relax missus! Wouldn't it be great if we could turn our brains off for a few weeks instead of thinking ourselves around in circles lol? I know exactly how you feel, when I was pregnant with DD I had trouble believing it even AFTER my scans!! Just try taking it easy and enjoy the fact that you've no symptoms - soon enough you'll be regaling us with talk of stretchmarks and piles  

AFM, I'm officially PUPO. Called clinic at 8.45am to be told to be there at 1pm for transfer so hubby had to race home from work and we all piled in the car for a 9 hour daytrip to Swansea. DH drove all the way so I rested which was lovely. Had to wait ages for ET but Anne did it while Dr Thackare did u/s and I LOVE Anne so I was delighted. DH and DD sat at the top of the bed and DD started stroking my hair - so cute. Here's hoping she get's a sibling out of it..

Hi to all the other girls, hope everyone is ok.

Claudia


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
Claudia-You made me laugh about strech marks and piles!!! (Bring it on!!   ).
Glad ET went well and that you had Somebody who made you feel relaxed. Hope your feeling ok today and getting plenty of rest.

Kara- Thanks for your advice XX

Louise- Hope your coping as best you can. Thinking of you XX

Jules- Hope you are ok and resting too. XX

Apologies if I have missed anybody else out.

Thinking of you all. 

Anna


----------



## Juls78

Loeytom- been thinking of you. Nothing i can say, awful times.     here if you need anything.

Bubbles - scan sounds good to me- we are never happy! Stop googling- it does no good (she sayes after googling all weekend). I have been back in work for 2 days son the time is passing faster now- not resting but at least my mind is beig kept busy.

Claudia- sounds like you had a lovely experience at the lwc.  Congrats on being pupo, what are you doing for the 2ww? Sounds like you ahd a lovely family experience there. Any embies left? how many transferred. What did ann do and what did dr t do? i didn't understand.

Kara- helloooo, hope tyler is feeling better.

afm, well weekend went very slowly- i hate the beginning of the 2ww. I went back to work yesterday, so at least time now seems to be moving forward. Had bad cramps since sunday morning- must be the gestone. No bleeding yet but didn't bleed last time until i stopped the gestone. Aparently  i look tired- don't know why i am sleeping well and had a 4 day weekend but i suppose all this tx takes things out of you. Ok tmi alert but i have noticed an increase in clear cm? is this normal, i don't remember getting it before, is it common with fet? another thing... the gestone has changed- i was on 100 last time but the clinic have lowered the dose to 50 for everyone now linked to some research so i am still using a cyclogest during the day. My bum/hip is starting to get sore, and dh seems more uneasy of doing it this time, doesn't know why. So half day tomorrow- got accu then in work on thursday, then inset day on friday then the weekend then it will be otd! wow! Commeeoonnn!!!         

julsxx


----------



## claudiamark

Hi Girls!

God it's quiet on here!

Louise Been thinking of you, how are you doing?  

Juls I never used Gestone but have you tried taking Arnica pillules from the health food shop? They're fantastic for bruising and inflammation. I was in bits the day after EC and took them all day and I swear, the next day I was like new. Might be worth a try. How's the  going for ya? I'm not really thinking about it though I'm sure the panic will set in next week. Regards my tx, the ET itself was done by Anne and Dr Thackare did the tummy ultrasound - I had a bad experience with Thackare last year so was delighted it was Anne. One thing I will say though, she pushed the catheter a bit high and kinda poked me, doc told her to pull it back a bit and when she removed catheter there was a bit of blood on it - anyone got any thoughts? I know when I bled having IUI it wasn't a good thing..

Anna How are you doing missus? 

Hi to everyone else and hope you're enjoying some sunshine in Wales as I am in Devon,

Claudia


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Everyone.


Claudia- Glad your ET was a better experience this time. Blood is normal after ET and there is nothing to concern yourself about. Best of luck with your wait. Just busy yourself and relax!!


I cannot believe how quiet it has gone on here either.
The sun is shining here too, which is a good thing.


Louise- Sending lots of  to you. XX


I feel so fortunate and blessed- I had my scan today and am officially 7 weeks pregnant with one. I feel as if a miracle has happened, especially seeing the heartbeat, it was magical.


Anyway going to see GP tomorrow.


Take Care All of you.


Sending lots of   vibes and    .

Anna xxxx


----------



## claudiamark

Anna, that's fantastic news! Congratulations, I'm sure you can relax a bit more now you've seen the scan, well done!

Claudia


----------



## Juls78

Hey laadies i'm looking for a little advice. 

Dh did the gestone just now and the bed looks like a masacre happened. He pulled out the needle and blood started pouring out quite fast. I would say 3 teaspoons full max. once pressure was put on it stopped but dh was paniking and wouldn't put pressure on for about 15 seconds. So question is.... has the gestone escaped too? should i do more cyclogest today and tomorrow just in case?  I'll post this in peer support too just in case this this thread is quiet tonight but Kara i know you have experience of gestone.

Apart from that i'm ok, still the same as yesterday. Last day of work tomorrow! 

Will post more tomorrow, sorry no personals at the moment, keep well all! xx


----------



## kara76

congratulations anna

juls you wont need to do any extra cylogest, the blood would have come from a broken vessel and not from where the oil was injected. its not unusually to bleeds like this with gestone hun


----------



## Juls78

Kara awwww thanks hun! panic over! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## loeytom85

anna - congratulations good luck for the future with your little bean x

Juls and claudia - Hope your both keeping sane so far       

Kara - Thanks for being a great mod, you've really helped through the hard times   

Im struggling a bit sleeping isn't easy, It will get easier over time I know that just have to go with what I feel is right, I really dont want to go through all of this again, but have no other option if I wanted a baby, Will have a too wait a good few years though get my head around everything. Thankyou everyone for asking after me. 

Take care Louise xx


----------



## bubbles2718

Thank you all for your congratulations.

Louise- You take care of yourself and if you need to off load please email me. I really   that things work out for you in the future.
[/size]
[/size]Sending lots of   [/size]    .

Lots of Love
Anna xxxx


----------



## kara76

your welcome juls

louise you are going through something very hard and im here if ever you wana chat, everything you are feeling is normal. hugs

hiya anna


----------



## Juls78

loeytom- it seems like it will take forever to get over and there will always be days. I cried and cried but eventually i had to dust myself down and get back on the horse and go again. We have to be so strong to keep doing this but i look at all the inspirational women on here who keep going and get what they want in the end and that gives me hope and strength to continue. Allow yourself the time to grieve hun! There are no right and wrong ways to feel right now.

Anna- congrats with the scan- so pleased for you. How did it go with the gp?

Claudia- how ya feeling hun? Keeping yourself busy? Its hard isn't it!

Well otd is tuesday- got another little issue- dh has managed to get a couple of days of work from monday and so we thought we could go down to visit mil who lives in hampshire. We are going down monday pm and staying in a hotel so we don't have to test in her house and can have a couple of hours to pull myself together if a bfn ( which i think it is now_ don't ask why just have a feeling) then go and stay with her for the night and back wednesday night. I think i am going to test on monday morning though because if we go we won't have enough gestone if by some miracle it is a bfp. If a bfn i will test again on tuesday and then if result changess i will use cyclogest instead until i9 get back. Does that sound like a plan or am i still mad to think of testing 1 day early. No signs at all- apart from progesterone stuff! Going out this pm with my mum for a distraction so will get some tests today. God i hate those tests!!!!!!!!! So much pain!

Hiya to anyone else

julsxx


----------



## claudiamark

Evening Ladies

Juls It won't make a huge difference if you test a day early missus and I'm sure the gestone shennanigans aren't worth getting worried about. When I got my bfp with my daughter I had every symptom of AF so you absolutely don't know - try to stay positive. Hope you had a lovely time today with your mum. 

My mam had a huge stroke last year and is in a nursing home in Dublin now. She's paralysed on one side but her brain is as sharp as ever however, she has lost all recognition of emotion. My 3 sisters and I have all gone through a grieving process as we realised she wasn't going to be able to support us like before. My bfn last year was horrible. I was crying my eyes out on the phone when I told her and she had absolutely no idea I was upset. God, I'm sorry for the bit of a rant there, it just made me wish I could go shopping with my mam  

Anyway I'm feeling good at the moment apart from the fact that my boobs are killing me, so bloody sensitive. HCG I suppose. DH is off away on a course this week so looking forward to chilling out with DD.

Hope everyone else is good and enjoy the rest of the weekend,

Claudia


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.

Juls- GP Appointment went well- he was so pleased for all of us as a family as in 2009, I lost my lovely brother, so needed some good news!! Felt emotional due to not being able to share this with him, but I am sure he had a part in it, to make it happen!!
Booked in for antenatal 01.11.10, so looking forward to this.
Good luck with testing, you never know, I had the biggest shock as I thought AF was coming- now 7 weeks and 4 days and still am
not having symptoms still, so sometimes you don't feel any different, it varies from person to person hun. Will be  for you . XX

Claudia- I am so sorry about your mum, I am so close to mine and was to my brother, life is just so tough, even this process is an emotional roller-coaster!!
Hope you have a nice weekend with your daughter. Thinking of you.

Louise- Thinking of you too and I am sure you will decide what is right for you. 

Take Care Everyone.

Lots of Love and Positivity.
Anna xxxx


----------



## Juls78

well i have just been knocked for 6..... my brother and his girlfriend have just left after announcing she is 13 weeks pregnant- timing or what! Oh i am so full of emotions and may be more able to put it in words tomorrow. I am happy and sad all at the same time. I always expected it to happen, but not now. 

I am the oldest, my sister died at 21 and my brother is 9 years younger than me so i thought i would have more time but i suppose he is nearly 30 so the right time. I am pleased that my mum and dad will be gandparents cos they will be brilliant but i wanted to be first!!! Me me me i suppose. 

Anyway.... Claudia- i think the boobs thing is the progesterone cos i have them and i didn't have the hcg shot. If you can't rant your feelings here where can you? Life has sch a way to kick you in the     , enjoy your time with dd!

bubbles- not to long for antinatal- 7 weeks already! you now neeed to enjoy every moment!

Ok i'm off to bed and hopefully will wake up more positive and in charge of myself.

Julsxx


----------



## Juls78

well it is the day before otd and i tested at 3.30am- must be bl**dy mad. AND omg there are 2 def pink lines! i am in some shock. Will not be going mad for a while but i think it is a   ! 

yesterday was such a horrible day. Now more waiting! 


julsxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Juls thats is just wonderful news, I've been following your story, despite not being in contact for a while, you've made my day. Here's wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Juls- Just wanted to say, absolutely fab news- I am so pleased for you.
Hope you are well.

Hope everyone else is well.

News of me has travelled and is now confirmed with work colleagues and family/friends , so Everyone is delighted.

Sending lots of    .

Anna xxxx


----------



## kara76

juls great news after such an awful day yesterday yay yay


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248080.0
just thought i would remind those lucky ladies there is a thread here espeically for you


----------



## Rockchick71

Hi Ladies

JULS - I'm so happy for you, congratulations + take good care of yourself   

CLAUDIA - The very best of luck to you too   

LOEY - I'm so sorry, this is so unfair. Take all the time you need to come to terms with this   

Good Luck to all you other Ladies wherever you are on this rollercoaster!!

Take Care

Rockchick


----------



## claudiamark

[move]Congratulations Juls[/move]

That's fantastic news! Hope you have a lovely evening,

Claudia


----------



## ANDI68

Juls a big congratulations to you    Well done!

Anna, good news on your scan .. hope you're feeling well.

Best wishes to everyone else


----------



## loeytom85

Juls - Congratulations

Claudia - Hope your manageing ok, cant be long now 

Hope everyone else is ok, only a short pop on, still finding it difficult but I do keep popping and checking peoples progress 

  to everyone 

Louise x


----------



## claudiamark

Hi Ladies

Hope eveyone is well. Beautiful sunny day here after yesterday's drenchfest!

Hope you don't mind if I vent a bit but I seem to be heading into a dip on this fertility rollercoaster.. Was doing grand but yesterday started to feel it hasn't worked.  Seems like my hot flush the other night was a one-off and my boobs are totally back to normal now.  When I got my bfp with DD I had loads of cramps and dizzy spells none of which I'm experiencing.  Someone give me a kick up the **** please! 

Claudia


----------



## Juls78

awww thanks ladies!!!!

Well i am up and down, waiting for the scan which is on 15th November . Waiting for things to go wrong and i know i should be positive but it is  hard after the last 2 cycles. There has been no sign of af - no bleeding but the gestone and cyclogest is keeping that away. 

The problem is the pee sticks... i tested a day early  first response and clear blue (with the blue cross) and went to clinic to get more meds, everyone really happy etc, was then told to test again on tuesday. So i did. The first response came up much much lighter- so light you could hardly see  it but the clear blue was exactly the same. I tell you these pee sticks give  so much happiness and pain.  So now in my head it is all over and i will have yto wait till the scan to find out. I am going to see the gp on monday to ask if they can cover the meds till scan and see if they will give a blood test.... doubt it without signs of bleeding etc! 
So kara i would love to come over to the other thread, but i don't think i am there yet,       I have 1 peestick left so have waited thinking what to do since tuesday.  Too scared to test and too miserable not to!! Good god will i ever be happy??

Sorry for the rant- i thought i would cope better with this wait than the 2ww.

Will catch up with everone else tomorrow, claudia- hope you are ok hun!!!!!!   

julsxx


----------



## Juls78

Well i got up this morning and tested and it is a bfn. Gutted again, still not told dh- he is still in bed. So unfair! why tease me with a lovely bfp!?? anyway will phone clinic later they will prob do a blood test now to confirm and then i will stop the meds and just wait. This process is so cruel. I suppose deep down i knew. 

thanks for all your support girls xxx


----------



## kara76

juls huni i hope they do bloods for you. thinking of you


----------



## Juls78

Thanks Kara- no they don't want to do bloods, told me to test again tomorrow and then phone them again. I know you know what this is like and i am looking at you as my inspiratiion for the future. I think i need to look at the killer cells issue and i think i am going to contact dr gorgy at some point to see what he has to say. Thanks to you and all your hard work i have the second nhs go , so when i feel stronger i will start that. 

I am actually handling it better today than i thought i would although it is early in the day, but all week i have been expecting something and was not enjoying the bfp at all, maybe your body knows. Think it has been harder for dh this time. I hope he has the strength to continue. I am dreading him telling me he can't go through all this again.

anyhow, time to get up and move on. Time to be productive.

Thanks again ladies, i wish you all well with your treatment. If i go quiet for a while i just need some time, but i will be thinking of you all.

julsxx


----------



## kara76

juls what test did you use this morning and have you done anymore? im here for you matey just wondering if you got a faulty test!


----------



## Juls78

oh wouldn't it be lovely if it were faulty!!!!    It was a clear blue one and it was morning pee as always. It was there on monday, lighter tuesday and non existant today though. I am going to test tomorrow am AGAIN- just as closure really.  Thanks Kara!!!!!! Will be probbing you again at a later date. 

Julsxx


----------



## kara76

juls i am sorry hun it really is hard and of course you are probe me anytime just be gentle. at the moment your head is probably all over the place, here anytime mate


----------



## ANDI68

Juls I was just coming on to say I had the same trouble with the clearblue and the first response in that the pink line was very faint on the first response and made me doubt the result but now I've read your further post.

I'm sorry Juls


----------



## Nicnicx

Hello,

Sorry for dropping into this thread but I need some advice if possible. I am having my first IVF at LWC Swansea. I am having the long protocal and started DR on 21st and got my AF this morning. I have a letter asking me to go back in on the 9th of Nov for a scan but have been told by my acupunturist today that I may need a scan on day 2. The clinci hasn't mentioned this ??!!?? Does anyone one know if this is right as I am debating calling the emeegencey number but don't want to be a pain and get in the way of 'real' emergencies but also don't want to miss my chance to begin stimms. 

If anyone has any advice they could give me it would be great as Monday seems a long way off at the mo


----------



## kara76

hiya and welcome 

on long protocol you dont need a scan on day 2 of your af, this only applies to short protocol. maybe you could advise your acu lady to read up on protocols to save worrying people!
with long protocol you start down reg on day 21 and have a bleed and they tend to scan after this bleed to check lining is nice and thin


----------



## Nicnicx

Hi Kara,

Thanks for replying so quickly. I'm assuming by bleed you mean AF (sorry i am new to all of this)   which came today. So do you think that a scan on the 9th sounds normal- I will have been DR for 3 weeks by then ? 

Sorry I am asking so many questions just don't want to undo all the good destressing that I have done this week


----------



## kara76

hey ask as many questions as you like

yes its pretty normal to down reg for 3 weeks as often it can take a couple of weeks down reg to have your bleed. yes af means your period


----------



## kara76

hey nic this might help you along the way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120


----------



## Nicnicx

Kara,

No need to answer I just saw your pic of your gorgeous little girl. Congtrats she is lush and thanks for the link.


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone! Mind if I join this thread? Again! I was posting a few months back, knowing I'd soon be eligible for IVF, but got a bit stressed with the IUI, and went a little bonkers for a while. Feel a lot better now tho. I've got an appointment tomorrow at LWC and am very nervous as I'll be having my AHM results, so I home it's good news. I'm assuming they'll give me my treatment plan if all looks well. Hope you're all o.k.
Angs x


----------



## LittleMissM

Hey ladies have been stalking you and reading for a while.
I am waiting a call from Mary now to have a plan on dates for next cycle. Hope it can be at next AF.

Love and Luck to all
Sue


----------



## claudiamark

Hi Ladies,

It's a    for me I'm afraid.  AF turned up on friday - I was ok and even better on saturday but had a total meltdown yesterday. Have turned off my mobile and screening home phone cos I just can't deal with anybody right now.

Best of luck to you all,

Claudia


----------



## kara76

welcome angs

sue did you get your dates?

claudia i am so sorry hun, big hugs


----------



## Angs

Hello, me again.

So sorry Claudia. Can't imagine what you're feeling. Big  .

Thanks for the welcome Kara. AHM results came back satisfactory, so starting long protocol when December period arrives! Eek! Just bought a puppy so he's keeping me busy! I was also told that they'll only be transferring 1 embryo. She explained that this is due to my age and complications associated with multiple pregnancy. I just assumed it would be 2. I guess having had an ectopic, it's safer to go with 1.

Hope everyone is well.

Angs x


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been AWOL for months, our internet connection went down but we are now up and running.  Hope you are all well, sorry to hear Claudia's bad news sending you   .

Angs - hope you are ok, sorry to hear IUI did not work but full steam ahead with IVF.

Cyw is going great 8 months old now and 2nd tooth comming through, ging back to work next week can not believe my mat leave has flown by so fast.  

Anyway just wanted to touch base with you all again, hope you are all ok, hi to Jules, Auntie Kerry and so on, are you still regular usesrs girls would love to hear your news.

Hugs to all Bemba


----------



## LittleMissM

Claudia - So sorry about the result. Do you know what you will do next?

Kara - No, no dates at the moment. The one recipient couldnt go with next af dates and so they are approaching another. Oh I hope we get a dtae soon  

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## coldstuff

hello all not been on here much as been between tx but had a call from mary today start dr on 13 omg cant believe its come round so quick xx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Jules,

Just read back, so sorry to see your chemical pregancy, I had the same the first cycle, it is so gutting those dam sticks mine went on postive for 5 weeks so so difficult, I know how hard it is so sending you loads of       .

Bemba


----------



## kara76

angs aww a puppy, they are such fun

bemba nice to see you back

coldstuff good luck

sue hope you get dates soon

how is everyone? juls thinking of you


----------



## Nicnicx

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me dropping in. I am posting on another thread but also like to keep up with all you LWC Swansea ladies also. I am on day 16 of DR and have a scan booked next Tues at the clinic. I'm hoping that everything is going ok and I can begin stimms next week but have a quick question. 

It says in my notes to take my medication with me so I can be taught how to do them on the day (fingers crossed) . But they are in the fridge, am I being an   , won't they warm up too much? 

I don't want to do anything that is going to damage them. 

Can someone help as I don't want to call the clinic as I feel like a bit of a pain. 

Good luck and baby dust to you all.


----------



## LittleMissM

As long as you dont put them in direct sunlight, put them in a very warm environment etc then you should be ok.
I put mine in the bag they gave me and kept next to my desk (by my purse) until I went to the appointment.
If you are really worried try freezing a block you would use on picnics - you can get them from asda - and pop it in your bag with the meds.

Good luck
Sue


----------



## Nicnicx

Thanks Sue that's a really good plan. I have kept some of the blocks that came when they were delivered so i will pop one into my bag.


----------



## Nicnicx

Claudia,

I forgot to say I'm so sorry to hear your news. I hope that you are feeling ok and are doing what you need to do to feel better and take care of yourself.


----------



## kara76

nic what drugs are your on? i would take them in a cooler bag buut dont use ice blocks, no need as they will stay cool enough.


----------



## kara76

how are you all?

gone very quiet


----------



## Nicnicx

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been in touch been having a couple of bad days. Had my scan on Tues and have a cyst. They said it may go away by itself so I have another week of DR  before I go back next week for another scan and possibly have it asperated  

Feel a bit better today but was really upset as although they said that we will probably be able to move on it is the first scan and the first hurdle!! 

Sorry to sound so down I know that there is a lot worst that could happen so am going to try and be more positive from now on.  

I hope you are all ok and your treatment is going well. I am sending you all lots of


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone, hope you're all well
NicNicx - It's understandable that you'd feel a bit down! I'd be the same. I worry over every tiny detail. I'm scared that I'll over respond, or under respond to the treatment. I need to find a bit of positivity from somewhere!

Sue - Have you had a date yet?

Kara - How are you? Hope you're well.

Coldstuff and Bemba - Hope you're o.k.

Am feeling a bit down myself today. Had to drive a pregnant colleague to the hospital as she fell in work. Thankfully she's fine, but it made me feel a bit sad and scared that I'll never experience pregnancy. It doesn't take much to get me down these days, but I'm trying to be positive as I haven't even started yet!!!


Big hugs to anyone I've forgotten ,

Angs


----------



## Juls78

hiya everyone- sorry i have gone quiet but i have been licking my wounds. No idea what to do next. Got a telephone follow up on tuesday so need to wait and see what is suggested. Apart from immune testing and treatment (which we can't afford) we tried everything. Maybe it was bad luck again - i feel so negative- don't think it will ever work, i just have that feeling. Maybe it is not meant to be for us. And now with the diagnosis of cidp- even adoption looks very unlikely. I hd been toying with the idea last year, but stopped thinking about it since christmas with a focus on this tx. Then i got  ill and didn't think how it would affect adoption. Now i thought about it again and then it hit me! Mad or what.

Need to snapout of it and get on! I still have an nhs go and could possibly afford 1 more go after that - as long as mentally i can go through another couple of 2ww! 

sorry its all about me! Am thiking of you all, will try to be more supportive to you all soon!  Thanks for all your messages!

julsxx


----------



## Angs

Hi Juls,
I have been thinking about you! Don't give up hope! A friend of a friend is going through the adoption process and she has a heart transplant, so there is a way!! It's hard to be positive sometimes isn't it! I haven't started IVF yet but really need to find some positivity from somewhere! I'm also scared that it'll never work, and no matter how many times people tell you not to think that way, it's hard not to, as it's something we want so much. I really hope it's good news for you on Tuesday. Sending you  .
Angs x


----------



## Juls78

Thanks Angs!!!! - 

I feel a bit more positive today- the way i'm looking at it at the moment  is that some people are in a much worse position than me. I have a lot of positives in my life! What is meant to be is meant to be- i will give it all i can and just hope that lady luck visits me. 

Thanks for listening to my ramblings!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

hey juls imglad your feeling abit better, ive had 2 losses before tyler and lots of fails, dont give up girl. i know how hard it is to get so close yet so far but you know what if your strong and brave and keep going you have a very good chance of success


----------



## Juls78

Kara as usual, a woman full of good advice! Thank you for your support!

Well i had my follow up and the chemical pregnancy i being put down to bad luck again. Dr said she had  been to a conference on immune issues and the concensus is that there is still no real evidence to suggest the treament for it works and as i am already on high dose steroids i am effectively being treated for it anyway. They will not consider ivig or lit. So i need to wait for af and then go and have my amh tested, from there they will sort out my protocol. They are hoping to go for long protocol again, and start in January. I feel stronger, especially for the meds- that bit has always been ok, its the bloody 2ww that does my head in! Think i need to find a way of turning my brain off! 

I hope my egg reserve is going to be ok at the old age of 38- it has been a year since last full cycle. 1st cycle i got 10 eggs, 2 made the grde, 2nd cycle 7 eggs and 3 made the grade. I hope to be stronger stimulated to produce a few more eggs but i suppose it is quality rather than quantity. 

I will be going back for accu at the end of this month and will probably go to the clinic for some councelling- won't do anyharm to chat i suppose. 

Kara can i ask why you were prescribed clexane? - what tests did you do for them to give you that?

Angs- i'm not going to lie to you- this is soo hard but it is something we have to do and we get strength from somewhere- we have to! I hope you will be one of the lucky ones and it works first time for you!   When do you start?

Ok well i hope everyone else is ok- you all seem to have gone quiet.

julsxx


----------



## Nicnicx

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been in touch I having been mixing my posts up and posting everthing on the Holiday Hopeful threads. I hope you are all ok. 

Juls78 I'm really sorry to hear about your treatment. I hope you are doing ok and taking it easy. I know it must be hard but now but I'm sure everythin will be fine and the New Year will be a fresh start with a fresh cycle. Hears a big   for you. 

AFM- My cyst is still there but apparently isn't the type of one they thought  so they said that I can begin stimms. I had my second injecion today. I'm not sure I did it correct though as I can still see 75 poking out of the top after it's done. Does anybody know if this is ok ? or am I not getting enough? 

Nicx


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone! 
Juls- you sound much better today! I'm glad! I'll be starting long protocol in December. I hope we'll both be lucky!!!!
Went for counselling today. She said I wasn't really in a good place and if I wasn't NHS funded she might suggest postponing it. I don't think that would help. I'm finding work quite stressful as it's an inspection year (I'm a teacher). Everyone is finding it hard.

Nicnix - glad you can go ahead! That's good news at least. Not sure about the injections sorry! Hope you're o.k.

Hope everyone else is o.k 


Angs xx


----------



## Juls78

nic- did it click the right amount of times? i would check with the clnic tomorrow though. I don't think 1 injection short will be a problem. I can't remember what it looked like with my pen , i just know they do have spare liquid in it. Thanks for the hug by the way! xx good luck for the next scan? when are you there next?

Angs- I am feeling better thanks. Not looking forward to the 2ww but hey i have to do it. i'm a teacher too, my inspection year was 2 years ago and i put off tx until it happened but i was also at a new school. I wouldn't put it off if i was going through an inspection now. Work is work and life is far too important. It is so hard and with all the changes you don't know what to expect. Are you having the new style inspection? 
Was it Liz that did the councelling? Sometimes we just have to put our heads down and get on with it i suppose. Have you tried reflexology or accu. I found reflexology was brilliant for relaxation and calming during tx. It was like a weekly councelling session. MAybe we will both be lucky! 
ok off to watch the apprentice!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

juls im glad your ok and gona try again, you just have too. i had level 1 immune tests yet nothing was found but clexane was given due to mc and past fails, my consultant in pregnancy told me sometimes they cant always tests for everything and cause i have a family history i could well of had something they couldnt detect! steriods i had due to uNK cells which i had a biospy for and of course gestone and i also had a womb relaxant

nic 
ive never used a pen but i do know there is always drugs left!! check with clinic

angs why do counsellers seems to think postponing tx would help! when all we wana do is get on and get pregnant! ive never had counselling yet did want it after my first mc but it took a week for someone to call me and i had already sorted my head out by then


----------



## Angs

Hello! SO glad it's the weekend! 

Juls - Yes, we're having the new style inspection and I'm teaching in early years, so not quite sure what to expect! It's very stressful at the moment, I'm hoping it wont have a negative impact on my treatment! Such bad timing!!! IVF and inspection in the same year!!! How are things with you?? It was Liz who did the counselling.
Kara - I must admit, I didn't find being told that I'm too stressed for treatment particularly helpful! The waiting around is so difficult! I don't think I'll bother going back. Hope you're well.

Big hugs to everyone else,

Angs x


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Angs - I agree with Karak you can not put life on hold not trying is worse.  In fact you might find the inspection a good distration that will stoip you dwelling on the cycle, just remeber you are not superwoman and work will still be there next week, give yourself so slack!!  I drank lots of milk and superfood when stimming to make super duper eggs.

Jules - Sorry hun, keep strong and do not give up hope, I went into the last cycle already planning my next move and had planned a life without kids, hoildays in canad, wine teasting Italy the lot and now i am up at un goddly hours of the morning snelling the fruity leu de pooie nasppy and puke, i thought it would never happen so do not give up hope the world can tunr on a six pence!!

Hugs to all,

Bemba


----------



## Bemba

Just read back - awlful typeing letters all in the wrong place - sorry in a roush hope you can deciper my message    

bemba


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone,
feeling a bit rubbish today. Another close friend just announced she's 3 months pregnant. She wasn't even trying. She was going to start trying in Jan. I know I should be happy for her, but I just can't face baby talk.  I'm scared I'm going to be avoiding her, as being around pregnant women is too hard! My best friend gave birth in September and I just can't face going to see her as I'm such a mess when I leave! I won't have any friends left! I haven't even gone through one IVF cycle yet and I'm a mess. Hopefully I'll pick up when I start meds in a fortnight. Hope so! No tears left!

Thanks for the advice Bemba! 

Nicnicx- hope everything is going well for you! 

Hi Kara, you o.k? Any advice for a loopy lady?  

Juls - Hope you're feeling o.k this week! Have you started meds yet?

Hope everyone else is o.k!

Angs x


----------



## Nicnicx

Hi Angs,

Sorry to hear your not feeling to good lovely. I was the same before I started the medication but felt better when it all began. I think that when I feel I am doing something to help I feel fine it is the times in between that get me feeling a bit down. I hope your feeling better soon, try and focus on the next 2 weeks and getting yourself ready   

AFM - I had two sacns last week to see how stimming was going. During the first they measured 21 follies and the second they measured 24 !!! It's great news but I am a bit scared I may be developing OHSS so am drinking loads and loads. I had my last stimming injection this morning and hopefully wll be having EC on Tues   


Lots of    
to all the Swansea ladies


----------



## Angs

Thanks Nicnicx! I'm sure I'll feel better when it starts! Good news about your follies! Out of curiosity, how many follies are considered too many?? I'm sure you'll be fine and it'll all go ahead on Tuesday and you'll have loads of little embies!!!!
Thanks again,
Angs x


----------



## coldstuff

hi all have not posted for a while have not known what to say wanted to try and say thinking of you all and chin up (if you know what i mean)... angs all my friends have just had babies or are about to and when my last attempt at egg share failed i felt gutted as i thought because iv had kids it might work better i felt like a failure.. this time pma and been dr for 2 weeks now scan on monday and im so excited so fingers crossed for stimming next week xx


----------



## Nicnicx

Hi Girls,

Angs - they said that if they get 30 or more eggs that they won't put them back as the risk is too high. They said they would freeze them for another time. I shouldn't complain as I was worried that I wouldn't have any so as long as I stay on 24 follies I think I should be ok    . 

Doing my maturation injection at 9.00pm tonight can't wait as this will be the last one but am very very nervous now goin to go out and walk the dog in a bit to try and take my mind off things - wish me luck


----------



## Angs

Thanks Coldstuff! Wish they sold PMA somewhere!!! Good luck with scan tomorrow!  

Nicnicx- good luck with your injection! What dog do you have? I've just bought a puppy. He's keeping me busy!!

Hope everyone else is o.k,

Angs x


----------



## Nicnicx

Hello Ladies,

He is a very naughty dalmation. We had from the rescue centre about 8 years ago and thought he may have calmed down by now - but no such luck he is   but we love him. 

How's the puppy ? Just think you may have a lovely baby and a little fur baby running around soon   

I have done my injection so fingers crossed everything will be ok. I don't know if I am a bit odd but I think I am going to miss them a bit - I suppose it goes back to me feeling better when I am doing something practical to help. Sorry if this is a bit strange for those of you who are hating them. 

x x x x x


----------



## kara76

sorry ive been awol ladies but i will try and catch up over the next day or so


----------



## Angs

Hello!

Nicnicx - my puppy is 4 months. He's a springer spaniel. V.cute! A bit busy tho! I can't believe you're going to miss the injections! I'm not looking forward to starting mine! All worth it tho, hopefully!!!

Big hugs,

Angs x


----------



## kara76

nic hope ec went well, i always kinda missed jabbing til i went of gestone then it was jabs all the way

hiya angs


----------



## Angs

Hi kara, you o.k? Waiting for AF to arrive and then I'm all go!!!!!!!!! Time flies!


----------



## kara76

wow you will be off before we know it

im ok flipping cold though


----------



## Angs

Haven't caught one yet. Amazing considering I work with 30 4 year olds!! Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Nicnicx

Hey Girls,

Just a quick message to tell you I had EC yesterday and got 19 eggs , 13 fertilised so I am thrilled. Still very very nervous but absolutely thrilled


----------



## coldstuff

hi all hope your well... angs i hated waiting for af there is nothing worse!!!!
congratulations nicnicx im thrilled for you 2!!!
and for me second day of stims today woop woop, even though i dont like doing them lol x


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone!

Nicnicx - fab news!!! 13 fertilized! Brilliant. V.happy for you xx
Coldstuff - I won't be that far behind you with jabs!! Hope you're o.k.

Big hello to everyone else,

Angs x


----------



## coldstuff

just typed a message then realised what i wrote was wrong angs when are you starting jabs x


----------



## Angs

Hi Coldstuff. Waiting for AF. I'm on day 26 now and period normally arrives between day 30 and 33. On what day do you start injecting, and when do they scan you? I can't remember what Dr Thakare said. I hope I don't get any more hormonal, I'm bad enough as it is!!!! You o.k?
Angs x


----------



## coldstuff

hi angs was on the pill started dr before finished the pack had my first scan on the 29th started stims on the 30th got my next scan on the 7th then the 10th then hope ec will be on the 13th but who knows, last time had to go longer follies were not growing but this time iv started on a higher dose xx


----------



## Juls78

Hiya girls, just thought i'd pop in to say hello. No news for me. waiting for af so i can have bloods done. Will then start on next af i think. 

Coldstuff- good luck with the follies- hope and    you have good news to end the year and start a fab new one!

Angs- i hate waiting for af to start! Its always the one that is late! If i remember they like to scan you within a few days of af and then jabs start on day 21. I THINK! As for hormonal, i wasn't too bad. To be honest i didn't notice much difference, but everyone is different. I just thought of it as part of the process so i think i over compensated for it. To be honest i was calmer than usual. I seemed to have more patience with the children (another teacher). I was quite bloated though by the end of stimms. 

Coldstuff- hope jabs are still ok, nearly there now!

Nicnicx- wow a bumper crop of eggies and fab fertilization rates. I take it you are going for blasts. Good luck hunny!
Hey Kara   

Julsxx


----------



## Angs

Thanks girls! I thought I'd be injecting as soon as AF arrived. At least I can have a drink or two on Chrismas day now!

Hope you're all o.k xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coldstuff

hi ladies had a call from swansea tonight to say having problems with there equipment so have to go to london for ec and et


----------



## kara76

coldstuff sorry to hear you have tp go to london, i would ask if they could help withcosts! its worth a go as this is not your fault!i do hear londons lwc is very good!


----------



## CLAIRE1969

Hi Coldstuff hope you do not mind me popping in sorry to hear your news.It must be very disappointing and frustrating.Just wondering howw does it work with ET then,If you have blasts.I was told that they phone on day 2 or 3 to tell you when ET is likely day 3 or 5.Blasts ET is day 5 I think.Will you have to stay in London for all those days not knowing when ET might be?

sending you lots of best wishes anyway

Claire1969


----------



## coldstuff

kara76 and claire1969 
its all expenses paid you go up the night before ec so your there for the morning then you travel home after it they will call you as normal then you travel up on the morning of et and back after it..... a bit of a mad week but there stats are better so every cloud has a silver lining xx


----------



## jamtastic

Hi 

Coldstuff - sorry to butt in but i had my first EC and ET at London and you will be fine they are really nice up there. at least you get your expenses paid for we had to fund it ourselves.  Treat it as a day out.

I am due to have my ET on tuesday (FET)  and the clinic has not contacted me so i hope i dont have to travel to London.

Jamtastic x


----------



## coldstuff

jamtastic maybe its the collection machine thats faulty and the transfer machine is ok if you get what im saying lol.... getting used to the fact we are going london now  got another scan monday and blood tests  as had about 30 follies on the right  but they are hoping they mostly stay small xx


----------



## CLAIRE1969

Hi Coldstuff,

good to hear you are not paying any extra.Get a freebie I guess.

Best of luck with EC

Claire1969


----------



## Angs

Hi coldstuff, sorry to hear you have to go to London! I've heard v.good things about LWC London, so it may be a blessing!  .
Jamtastic - good luck on Tuesday! xx
Juls- you were right about this waiting for af making it late! On day 34 now... didn't ovulate this month, so not late for a good reason!
Kara - hope you're over your cold.

Waiting for af to arrive to phone clinic for treatment plan. Not sure whether or not to let my hair down over xmas and have a drink or two. Probably wont start DR till new year now. What d'you think? Be good or a little naughty

Angs x


----------



## coldstuff

hi angs been getting good feedback about london 2   .... waited 52 days for af before this tx had to get meds from clinic to bring it on in the end.. if i was you id let my hair down and have a good time while you can   
thank you claire1969 want all the good luck i can get xx


----------



## Angs

Hey coldstuff hope everything is o.k with you? xx

 to everyone else.

Af still hasn't arrived. On day 36 now, so going to see GP tomorrow. Have taken a test, BFN. Just hope it's not repeat performance of Feb (ectopic). Have got sore boobs and am having twinges on one side. Hope it's just paranoia and af just late. I've never missed a period and have never been this late, except when I had ectopic. A little worried.

Angs x


----------



## kara76

hiya all sorry ive been awol its been a strange week

angs i think your doing the right thing seeing your gp, its always best to becheck over

hiya everyone


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Clodstuff - When are you off to London, sending you lots of     

Angs - Hope you are ok sweetie, hopefully it is just your system saying lets go for Jan and let our hair down in Dec.  

Wishing you all a happy Christmas if I do not get on here in the next 8 days.

 

Bemba


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone,

Af finally arrived. Phoned clinic. Start DR on 4th Jan. Hoping for EC on 31st Jan if all goes to plan. Feel a bit better about it now that I've had my dates. Hope everyone else is well. It's gone a bit quiet on here.

Angs x


----------



## kara76

bemba merry crimbo to you

angs great news you have your dates


----------



## Juls78

Hiya all- very quiet on here at the moment. Hope all are well and to those of you who are cycling- good luck. Those about to start- enjoy chrstmas- thoses dates will be here in no time.

AFM well all quiet at the moment. I am waiting or af then i will probably start dr on day 21. Should be mid january, i hope. 

Merry christmas and a happy new year to all!!   

julsxx


----------



## Angs

Hi Juls,
I'm starting DR on Jan 4th, so you won't be far behind me. Feel v.nervous, and quite negative if I'm honest. Really need to find some PMA from somewhere!

Hope everyone else is o.k

Angs x


----------



## Juls78

Angs i feel the same. Think i have a defence mechanism going. If i think it will fail then i won't fall so hard. But i know that s not the answer and lots of ladies have gone on to be successful after failed txs.  I'm dreading this cycle. It is so emotionally draining and i feel a little bit of me dies after every tx. I hope and pray i have the strength to keep going. But i will put on a brave face, i will do as i'm told and i will push on. 
There is no other option really. 
Good luck for january 4th. Lets hope its a magical start to 2011 for ya!

julsx


----------



## Angs

Juls -This is all so hard isn't it! I haven't had one go yet, and I'm so defeatist! I really don't know how I'll have the strength to keep going if it fails! I admire that you have Juls! We'll get there. I've decided if both NHS attempts fail, I'm going to get immunity tests done, as that's something that worries me a bit! I worry about everything! Feel so lost and heartbroken all the time. It would be nice to feel like myself again, but until I have a baby, I don't know if I will.

  . Hopefully 2011 will be our year xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Anyone due to start or will be starting tx soon/next year and will be on Gonal F and/or Cetrotide but not purchased meds yet?
If so please PM me as I am aware of a place that you can purchase these for a fraction of the cost.

Good luck
Sue


----------



## Juls78

Thanks sue, will contact you closer to the time. 

Angs, I thought about immunity tests but have decided that as i am on  prednisolone anyway and have ivig now and again theres not much point. I couldn't afford anything extra anyway. I just have to go for this nhs one and see what happens. I think i may ask for claxane this time though and see what they say. They said they didn't think i needed it last time but i don't think it would do any harm. Anyone with other ideas let me know. I am up for all. I have stopped accu for a while but will start back after christmas. I feel it did help. 
I understand how you are feeling! this if thing becomes everything and thats all your energy zapped. I supppose we keep going until we a. have the bundle of joy and poo or b. can't take anymore tx and that is stronger than the need for tx. I suppose we will know!

I want to get more positive now, its nearly christmas, time off work  and we have got nhs tx- some people have lost this because of budget cuts.    2011 will be our year (whispering)

julsxx


----------



## coldstuff

juls78 and angs sending you lots of      have a fab christmas and try and relax xxx
afm  went to london for et yesterday had 1 a grade and 1 c grade put back my test date is the 2nd jan so keep your fingers crossed for me xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Coldstuff - Been stalking you via Daisy   sending you lots of  ,   and   hun, stick embies stick!!!!


----------



## coldstuff

thanks sue33 we will defo have to all catch up in the new year xx


----------



## Juls78

good luck coldstuff! will be thinking of you for the 2ww! Try to relax and think positive thoughts! xx


----------



## Angs

Coldstuff -        Hoping your little embies stick xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coldstuff

thank you ladies.... have a fab christmas and new year xxx


----------



## CLAIRE1969

Good luck Coldstuff.Hope it all works out for you next week.

Claire


----------



## coldstuff

thanks claire1969 but not looking good started bleeding yesterday


----------



## Juls78

coldstuff, hope you are ok! xx

Happy New Year everyone! Hope it is a good one for all of us!

Well had amh results back this morning at 9.26 so on the low fertility side. Not just dh now. Still got a chance though. Waiting back to hear from the clinic because i think they may start me on short protocol and af arrived today. Timing eh! I have no idea about short protocol but i am aware it will be a quicker process. I had it in my head that we would start dr on day 21. But in theory it could be on thursday. 
I have also had a call from morriston to go in for 2x ivig this week on thursday and friday. Don't know if it is all going to happen. 

Just have to go with it and see what happens.

julsxx


----------



## coldstuff

hi juls78 happy new year and good luck with tx.... its a new year so lets hope its a good one for both of us xx

was a bfn for me so having a break might start tx in about 5 months xxxx


----------



## Juls78

Coldstuff- I took a year out last year, and it did me the world of good. Mentally i felt stronger to go through it again. I'm sure you will be the same and itching to go in a few months.

Well looks like as long as my lining is ok tomorrow in the scan i will be starting stimms on thursday. Wow- much faster than thought. I should have had ec in 18 days! No time to get worried about anything. I put off accu in december.        1. needed the money and 2. fancied a break.
I phoned her today and bless her she has squeezed me in tomorrow afternoon before my scan! So going into work tomorrow morning for an inset day. leaving at lunchtime and off again till Monday. My poor class- i want to know how their christmases went. But i come first from now on!

Hope everyone else is ok.

julsxx


----------



## kara76

coldstuff i am so sorry bug hugs hun and we are here if you need up

juls hiya hun,  did lwc tell you your on the low side of fertility? as there are too ranges with amh and often previous cycles tell them more, i have a normal amh yet now respond poorly! great news you can start so soon, short protocol is a whizz and no nasty down reg. any news on your IVIG?


----------



## CLAIRE1969

Hi coldstuff,

So sorry to hear your news,thinking of you

XX
Claire1969


----------



## Juls78

kara- yes i am classed as low fertility- never had the amh test before though. I stuggled in stimms (a bit) Had to be put on the highest dose and then got 6-8 eggs- last tx we had 3 embies on day 3, had 2 put back 1 taken to blast to see and then frozen. We will see what happens now. I can't understand why they would do long protocol at all if what they say is true.

I'm having ivig on thursday and friday- 7 hour transfusions. i think i may contact dr g to see what he says about intralipids. I can't afford ivig privately but intralipids may be a copromise. I also need to push for clexane i think- even though not been tested.

Thanks for the advice hun- hope you and the family enjoyed your first christmas together!

julsxx


----------



## ann69

Hi Juls,
I notice you are having IVIG, just wondered who you've been under for immune stuff then?
I had treatment at Swansea but had all my immune treatment from London. I've managed so far to get away with intralipids and not IVIG, touch wood it carries on that way as I cannot afford to pay for IVIG, its a struggle to pay for the retests every few weeks and intralipids if needed. I'm also on clexane.

I also did short protocol at Swansea, it is much quicker. You literally have baseline scan on day 2-3 and then start stimming straight away. I never did long protocol so have nothing to compare it with but I did respond well.
Good luck xx


----------



## Juls78

Hi ann- i am havig ivig as a treatment for a neurological disorder on the nhs but through a neurologist. I should be having it every 4 months or so but as everything with the nhs waiting is a problem. It just so happens that there is room for me on the ward this week. It has been 6 months since my last one. 
This is my problem, i have not had tests for other immune issues. I am on 20mg pred anyway. I asked about clexane and intralipids today and have been poopoo'd by the consultant at the clinic. I figure that as i will have 2x ivig this week- which should see me to the end of the 2ww i could then look into intralipids if i get a bfp. Not sure about clexane, i may have to fight harder for this. 

They knew about dr G prescribing and that was a suggestion- not sure about the testing then though.  Do you have any other suggestions? 

well my af is deciding to play funny beggers- i started a light discharge on monday- light again yesterday, but assumed i had started and then today hardly anything but very bad cramps. Went for the scan and as expected lining is not thin enough so going back on friday.  hope to start then!  hAd acu to this pm - lovely and relaxing, back there on monday.

well time to watch the darts. I am hooked!   

julsxx


----------



## ann69

Hi Juls,
I had a bit of a battle with Mr Mamiso about the immune stuff as he felt it was all really unnecessary and even though I got a BFP he swears it has nothing to do with the immune stuff.......maybe but we'll never know and I think it did make a difference!
So in the end Swansea prescribed me the pred and usual IVF drugs and I had the rest from Dr G, it was expensive but it'll be worth it. I didn't really go into any details abotu the intralipids with Mr M just did all that through Dr G. Mr M was willing to give me a small dose of clexane but not the standard dose so I didn't get that from him.
I did have all the immune testing before I did that cycle so knoew exactly what had been recommended.
xx


----------



## Juls78

Hiya 


Ann- I  think i am having the same issue with the clinic too but i will go with what they say this time. If nothing this time then my last chance next time will be more aggressive in the immune issue. Hopefully i won't need to be but best to be prepared.

Well i have just had 2 days of ivig- i have a headache but that is it. So hopefully i will be all immunoglobulined and it will last till the end of the 2ww. I started jabs this morning too. Supercur and gonal f- got to go back next friday for a follicle scan and see how i am doing. I usually stimulate for 14 days on long protocol so i assume it will be the same. I will be eating lots of protein. So in 2 weeks i should be having ec. They are going to blast this time with assissted hatching if they can, so     for good numbers of good quality eggies. I know only 1 is needed but i would like a good choice. 

So here we go again. I am not as excited/nervous/scared as i have been in the past. It could have something to do with the short notice but i think it is a good sign. Time to go with the flow and just do it. I will be very different in the 2ww though. 

ok going for a birthday meal with my brother and his pg girlfriend tonight. Time to put on the happy face!!!

julsxx


----------



## ann69

Good luck Juls - I'll be watching this thread closely. xx


----------



## kara76

Yeah juls good luck huni, I'm following you

Hi ann


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls, How r u all?  I am new to all this so u'll have to excuse me. 

I have had 4 IUI and 1 IVF but all BFN.

I am hoping to have my 2nd go of NHS tx for IVF in LWC.  I have had one go of IVF about 18 months go I have a questionnaire to fill in which i need to send off which i am about to do.  Do anyone know how long it takes to get accepted for 2nd go once they received questionnaire.  My first go was BFN and its only now I am starting to feel strong enough for another go.  I can cope with the injections/scans and everything but its the 2WW and the not knowing that does me.  I am such a control freak and this is something that is completely out of hands.      

R u all having/had tx at LWC Swansea?  

xxxx


----------



## ann69

Hi Emma,
When I returned the form about the 2nd cycle I was called in for an appointment a couple of weeks later and then could start cycling with the next cycle. It then got delayed cuz I had a cyst, but if I hadn't of had that we'd have got going quickly. That was last summer.
Good luck
xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Thanks Ann, that really helps I was panicking that I had left it too late to return it.  I just felt like I wasnt strong enough to have another go until now I think I'm now ready for the rollercoaster to start again lol.  How did ur 2nd attempt go I hope it was good news?  Was it easier the second time around or worse cos u knew what to expect?  I am    it all works out for me this time as I really couldnt afford to pay privately and really dont know what I would do if it failed again.  

xxx


----------



## Juls78

Hiya emmalily, welcome to the madness. All the what ifs. This is my 3rd cycle. I paid for the second one before the new nhs guidelines came in so i am having my 2nd nhs one now. I took a year out too because i didn't feel strong enough to go though it again. I'm not sure i am fully ready now but i can't give up. - not yet anyway. Once they get the form you will be in he system quite quickly. you will have more blood tests to do etc but it should be more straiht forward this time.  I wish you all the luck in the world that it works for you. 

Ann69- how are you? thanks for your support.
Kara-Thanks again for your support too! Hope tyler is keeping you busy!   

Well day 4 of stimms today- so far so good. No major issues. just getting on with it. i have had accu today. going again on weds before scan on friday. Will i know then when ec is or will i have to go back for another scan next week? I have no idea what to tell work about ec and et. I will only take those days off this time as i have been having lots of time off to see the neurologist and get ivig tx. I had the whole time off 1st cycle, a week off 2nd cycle and a 3 days after et on the fet. It is getting less and less every time. It cant get much less now. 

Right dinner and a shower!

julsxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Juls.  

Good luck hun with ur 3rd go I really hope it all goes well for u and u end up with your little bundle of joy.  

I am exactly the same I dont feel strong enough but at the same time I dont feel like I am ready to give up either. I just think if IVF ever works for me god will I appriecate my little one every single second of every single day and they will know how wanted and loved they were and I think it will make me a better person and mother.  but if it doesnt work then god knows I will probably end up as a woman will about 10 million dogs lol!!!!!

I need to lose a little bit of weight before i have tx so I might wait a few weeks before sending my questionnaire in.  

It is so lovely to find somewhere like this u can just say exactly how u feel and u know they will understand u....it makes the world a bit less lonely.............thanks girls.   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ann69

Emma - yes it worked and I'm 21 weeks with twins! felt the same as you with the cycle. 
I did short protocol had 9 eggs collected which was much less than the time before but they all fertilised, however only had 2 get to blast so had them both put back and touch wood they'll both carry on growing as they should!! I'm due in May.

Hi Kara and Juls xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Congratulations Ann that's brilliant news!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Do u know what ur having?  Are u going to find out?  

Its lovely to hear a real sucess story!!!!!!!

I am a bit concerned this time, as usually I have Progestogen pessary's but during all the TX i have had I have always bleed halfway tho or on day 10 or 12 of 2WW so Dr M said last time he was going to try Progestogen injections next time.  Has anyone else ever had these before and if so are they painful?  Where do u do them and how often?  Do they make very hormonal?  

I am really hoping that the injections will make the outcome different next!!!!! We live in hope!!!!!   

Juls ~ Any news!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Juls78

Hey emma- i had the pessaries 1st time and bled from day 9 after et. I have done the gestone injections since then and have made it to otd without bleeding both times. I'm not gonna lie to you, they can be a bit painful and can be difficult to do yourself. They are easier if you can get someone to do them for you. If you have to do them yourself, kara has made a fab video of how to do them! They used to come in vials of 100 now they come in 50 and i think that has made a big difference. Much less painful. They can't be that bad though cos i keep having them. Last time i did still use a pessary in the morning. Thde most important tip i could give you is to warm the liquid up a bit before working with it cos it is oil based and when cold is very thick. I either rub the vail in my hands fpr a couple of mins or pop it in my bra for a bit. i promise you it helps. They are done at the top of your bottom ish, once a day- i used to do mine in the evening, I never got hormonal on them at all. 

Well scan on friday- will see how follies are developing. I feel really calm at the moment. No sign of mad hormonal woman! in fact the children in my class have commented on how calm i am. I think the ivig is beginning to work too. I am much more mobile, awake and less shakey. Lets hope it continues! 

ok time to drink my glass of milk!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Sorry I haven't posted much but I am following you all.

I did all my own gestone without any problem, just shout uf u want tips or link to my vids


----------



## EmmaLily

Thanks Juls.  I hope all went well with the scan on friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Kara I might just need that link when Im starting the tx in a couple of months........I am such a wimp, honest!!!!


----------



## Juls78

well scan went well i think... lining is 9 and i had 9 follies on one side and 12 on the other. Two at 13 all the others 10 so still a bit small. got to keep going with the gonal f at 300 unti monday when they will scan me again. Ec looks to be end of the week. I def have more follies this time, just hope they grow now. Any tips

Having a few pulling apins but thats only to be expected i suppose. Traffic is going to be mad getting to the clinic next week because they are closing cockett road for gas repairs. I don't know the shortcuts into singleton. Think i will have to look at google maps!

Hello to all. It seems to have gone quite quiet on here at the moment. hope everyone is ok?

julsxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Juls, thats brilliant news!!!! So chuffed for u thats sounds really good.  U must be so chuffed.  I havent really got any tips tho sorry hun I didnt really respond all that well I only had 5 follices and at ec only 3 contained eggs and only 1 fertlised.  so not the best response   

How many eggs are they planning to put back for u? 

I bet u cant wait to get back down there on monday.  Its funny how I seemed to live for each app its was like i couldnt look any further than my next appointment.  Shutting cockett road is going to cause absolute mahem probably best if u go down Oystermouth Road and just leave plenty of extra time cos osyermouth road is always busy.  

Good luck for monday Juls i'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun.  let us know how it goes!! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Juls that's great news hun. As for tips many believe hot water bottles help growth and also eat protein and milk through make sure the milk is organic

Emily I use to live for every appointment, its such a massive part of life


----------



## kara76

Emma sorry I got your name wrong, my brain is mush


----------



## EmmaLily

lol thats ok Kara I answer to anything    xxx


----------



## serenmai29

Hi all new LWC swansea.  Nervous, excited and relieved to be making the steps towards treatment.  Any advice ladies pre treatment?  Have any of you tried accupuncture and where you having it?


----------



## Juls78

you're right emma- i live for every appointment. Just another step closer. I am pleased with the response on short protocol. I seem to have more follies than when i did  long protocol. I am a bit concerned about the sizes though. I hope there are a few good mature ones in there next week. I'll know monday when ec is and then i can plan the next 2 weeks. I have said a few fibs at work and now i seem to be forgetting what i have said. I didn't want them to know about it this time. I have found that keeping things simple is the way.

Kara- i have been trying to up my protein intake- i hate milk though. So i am drinking it through gritted teath!    And i can't stand hot water bottles- but i will try that too. Are you back at work now?

Serenmai29- hiya and welcome. Its such a good feeling to be doing something isn't it!?  I have tried reflexology and accupuncture. i loved reflexology and felt i benefited from it but i fancied a change and have been having accu since the summer. Reflexology was in carmarthen and accu is in swansea. Other than that just try to be as healthy as you can. Its a long process and emotionally draining so get yourself as strong as possible. I wish you luck on your journey!

julsxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Kara - its so hard when ur working as well.  I didnt want the office knowing cos i didnt want to cope with the pityful looks if it didnt work and words of advice etc, but its hard when u need time off and u catn book time off until last minute.  extra stress u really dont need. fingers crossed u have good news on monday.    

Serenmai - welcome to the madness of tx.  Hope ur ok?  What tx u having?  it really is an exciting time.  the only advice i have is dont bottle ur feelings up talking really helps and dont shut partner out as he is probably feeling the same as u.  My hubby is sometimes to frightened to talk about his feeling in case he upsets me. 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Seren welcome to fertility friends, u will get loads of help and support here

Juls don't worry too much about sizes, the drugs are working alone side ur natural hormones which boost them and also u can stim for longer if needed.
Also I hate milk, I added nesqik lol and just use to keep tummy warm and didn't use hot water bottle. Make sure not hot water bottle after et

Emma work can be a nightmare

Oaktree park clinic is swansea do acu and use the fertility protocol.

I'm not actually going back to work,I'm gona be skint but so be it lol


----------



## ann69

seren - welcome and just to 2nd what kara said - Oaktree parc clinic do acupuncture and I have to say Emma's (the acupuncturist) support is what has got me through my treatment and pregnancy so far, when I was bleeding in early pregnancy she saw me everyday for needles.
Hi everyone else x


----------



## Juls78

Well, ec is on weds so trigger tonight at 10.40pm. They think i have 9 on each ovary but varying sizes. So we will have to see how many mature eggies we have. Think we may try getting jiggy tonight though and maybe weds night if i can cope- you never know!    We are going for blast and ah if we can...so does that make it sunday or monday If not many then i suppose it will be day 3. 

Kara- lucky you not going back to work- skint but happy! don't blame you! 
Hope all ok, sorry bout me post, thought i'd keep updating. Time for a quick shower befor trigger! 

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls yay all the best hun, great that's ec is wed, that would be day 0 so blast would be monday


----------



## ann69

Juls - so exciting it seems to have come quickly. Good luck with EC, yeah all being well blast transfer would be monday. Drink plenty of milk now to see if you can get some extra follies ready for weds.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## EmmaLily

Juls that brilliant news    so chuffed for u!!!!!

Will be thinking of u hun and     everything runs smoothly for u!!! Keep us updated hun.  Reading ur messages is really bringing back memories and really giving me that extra push to start our tx sooner rather than later.  woohooo so excited now.


xxxxx


----------



## Juls78

Awwww thanks girls! your thoughts are much appreciated.   

Well i'm back from ec and i have 16 eggs. I am so happy! Still a long way to go but a big improvement on numbers from the last 2 tx. I dn't know if its the treatment i have been having for the cidp or the change in protocol or accupuncture but it's a great start. 
we had a little sweepstake on the numbers before starting- one nurse said she thought i'd have 6 so i said for every egg over 6 i would buy them a packet of biscuits. SO 10 PACKETS of biscuits needed to take in on monday!     oops! 

So now the waiting begins again. Phone call tomorrow morning to tell me about fertilization and next steps.  With the numbers i am really hoping for blasts and a few to freeze if possible. So if all goes to plan et will be monday. If not day 3 will be sat.  I should have tried the sweepstake on the number that make it to blast!   

Dh has a pupil having a driving test on monday but hey ho its just one of those things. So i will be going alone on monday. I will be fine. I feel quite comfortable there now. 

Emma- it won't be long now! x
ok i'm off to bed for a few hours, will update tomorrow.


----------



## ann69

Juls - great news on a fab crop! hope you get good news tomorrow with fertilisation.


----------



## kara76

Wow wee juls that's wonderful news, you must be smiling from ear to ear
Good luck for fertilisation


----------



## EmmaLily

16!!!!!!!!!!!    That is amazing. So excited for u! Hope u have good news tomorrow.  There's not a lot the DH can do anyhow on ET hun and the nurses are so nice.  It might also change ur luck not having him there lol.    

 
xxxx


----------



## Juls78

well girls i am a little down today. Of the 16 only 10 were mature and of those 10 only 3 seem to be developing after 24 hours. They were going to continue to develop the 7 to see what happens but it looks like a day 3 transfer on sat with whatever is left. I was so hopng to go to blast and have a few frosties with that number but 3 is def better than nothing. Just need to hope and    that the 3 continue to develop well and strong. I think i am just a bi disappointed how can 13 of them be duds  I have to phone tomorrow morning for a progress report. So anothr sleepless night for me. 

And yes i know before you all start telling me that it only takes 1- especially you kara! in my head i know that, its my heart thats a little crushed and i need to get over it and move on. It is so not over yet!!!

julsxx


----------



## ann69

Ah Juls sorry to hear your disappointed with that, I would be too. My first cycle I had 16 eggs collected and of them 11 fertilised and by day 3 we only had 3 remaining. on the next cycle the numbers were less at collection but we had a good number on day 3. You just never know what will happen, its quality not quantity so don't panic yet ok?
Keeping fingers crossed that they grow nicely for you xx


----------



## kara76

Juls I totally understand why your disappointed. I was gutted when we got 2 embryos out of 6 eggs when all past fertilsation was great. I got so fed up with people saying it only takes one as In my head I wanted at least to try for blasts and ended up with a day 2 et and well tyler was one of those embryos! 
Its ok to be gutted and if you weren't I would be shocked, if the eggs were collected slightly too early they mite mature in the lab but focus on the embryo you already have. Big hugs huni.


----------



## loeytom85

First off hi everyone, I havent posted for a while as I'm still trying to come to terms with everything but I have been following. Im posting now to try and re-assure Juls

Juls - I dont now if you rememeber but my first cycle I had 17 eggs, of them only 5 fertilised with ICSI, everyone kept telling me it only takes one but I didn't help! They took 3 onto blast and on the day of transfer the blast had collapsed! Needless to say I had a BFN but that doesn't mean that everyone with a collapsed blast will have the same.
The second cycle I had 16 eggs, half with ICSI with doner and half ICSI with partner sperm. Out of the 16 only only 4 fertilised 2 of doner and 2 of partners, and due to not being able to mix the eggs I had to have a 2day ET. I ended up with a BFP but unfortunately lost it at 6 weeks! What I'm trying to say is just because it doesn't go to blast doesn't mean it wont work. I was gutted both times as I didn't get any frosties either which meant I only had the 2 full nhs goes and now have to self fund which is putting a delay on things, but I suppose that could be a good thing for me to sort my head out! 
I will keep an eye on your updates and fingers crossed for you.

Hope everyone else is doing well and progressing were ever you are in your journeys.

Louise x


----------



## Juls78

Awww guys you are all so lovely and supportive. I am sitting here with tears in my eyes bcause i have had so much support from you.

Well Positive i have to be!

I phoned this morning and had a blind panic when they said i had to go in today. I was in work with no cover for my class. I managed somehow to get out of there at 12.15, go for accu and still be in clinic by 1.35. I am well impressed. So after all that i am officially pupo with 2, grade 1, day 2, 4 cell embies. I also watched as they did assissted hatching on both. There is nothing more i can do but hope and pray. I have kind of resigned myself to the fact that is is a long shot but it is still a shot!!  

They told me that the 10 of the eggs were of good quality but the little non swimmers were an issue. I suppose donor sperm is the only real option next time. I'm ok with it but i don't know how dh will take it. We'll have to cross that bridge when we come to it. 

I was very brave going on my own. But they were lovely there. Helen and Mr M coped with my sarcaastic nervous humour well. I did have to let out some pee on a few occasions before going in. I didn't know my pelvic floor muscles were so good!   

So to rest now! lots of tv and books this weekend, but apart from that i am going to carry on pretty much as normal from monday.  
Kara i keep thinking of you and hope you are my good luck mascot!
Loey i hope you find the funding soon!
ann thank you! youhave given me a lift!
Emma- i'll take the change of luck! xx

julsx


----------



## kara76

Juls well done sweetie, your pupo yay. Ur little day 2 embryo sounds perfect and I'm sending you loads of luck.
Amazing to watch your assiste hatching, we also had hatching.
Time to chill now


----------



## EmmaLily

Im so glad it all went well for u hun.  Have a massive chill out this weekend u deserve it.  If i was u I would tell DH Dr M told u no cleaning for at a week lol.

massive    to u hun and loads and loads of      

I really hope the next two weeks absolute fly for u hun!!!!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## ann69

Juls - congrats on being PUPO, take it easy over the next 2 weeks now. Keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls.  

Just a random question....just wondering if anyone else is the same as me and find music really helps I seem to have certain songs for different emtions I feel during this.  My favourite one is Please dont stop the Rain from James Morrison.  R any of u the same and if so what is ur treatment song.  I have million of more songs i could write I am so sad!!!   

Emma xxx


----------



## Juls78

Emmalily- to be honest i have never thought of it, but the song really sums up how i feel. A good song for tx!!! I am rubbish with songs - i sing along and have no idea what i am mumbling. One good example is grease lightening from  grease!!!! No idea what i am singing!   
Hiya all, 

Well day 3 of 2ww and so far so good. I am not picking up heavy things and taking my time with stuff but other than that carrying on as normal. Oh and i refuse to mash potatoes and pick up an iron!!     . Gestone is going ok, but i really am off my food. I am not thinking this is any kind of sign Kara!! i don't believe in signs in the 2ww apart from when i start to go mentally insane.  I used to and looked at everything but past tx has taught me it is all medication!!

anyhoo, got some bedtime reading for work to do so will catch up later in the week.

I can't believe how quiet it is on here! Anyone else having tx at the moment

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Songs can help so many people and ivf wales use to let u bring music into ec and et

Juls nice to hear from you hun, it does seem quite here, you can always hop over to the ivf wales board or crwm where there are ladies on the 2 ww


----------



## EmmaLily

I am feeling really sorry for myself today   .  Dont really know why just really fed up.  I think its got something to do with it being my birthday next week and it just seems to mark another year gone!  Just want to scream and stamp my feet and shout what have I done to deserve this........I'm really not a bad person.  Sorry for the rant girls I seem to have woke up in this mood.  Just hope tomorrows going to be a better day xxx


----------



## Juls78

awww Emma, birthdays do have that effect on me now too. I dread the month of september. Everyone has bad days though so dion't beat yourself up!

This thing is like an emotional rollercoaster! My best advice is if ya wanna cry then cry, if ya wanna scream then scream and if ya wanna laugh then laugh!!!

Hope you feel better tomorrow!

Kara- the song playing in my et was.... du du duuuuuuggggghhh    the final countdown!! can you believe it. I found it funny though!

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me joining, I am on my 3rd day of 2ww, 2nd ivf cycle and this is our last chance mainly due to my age and finance too. I need advice as hospital has run dry on Geston due to manufacure issue that's what the pharmacy told me yesterday and I have only 2 days drugs in fridge, any idea where I can find them? Many thanks x Mari


----------



## kara76

Welcome and good luck. I have heard there is an issue with gestone, I would contact clinic and see what they advise and whether I can get it from another pharmancy or they might suggest switching to cyclogest. 
Also I wouldn't store in the fridge as it would thicken the oil yet it wouldn't do any harm so don't worry. 
You could contact ur local pharmancy and see if they have any and if need me get ur clinic to call ur gp and explain the problem and ur gp cud write a script for you

Good luck and let us know


----------



## Mari0609

hi Kara76, many thanks for your kind advice and help, we checked with our local sainsbury and tesco, they do not have them either, will try to ring around see any luck


----------



## Juls78

Mari- i hope you find some gestone. Have you tried ask the pharmasist thread. Maybe they can point you in the right direction. Maybe the clinic will tell you to take 3x cyclogest a day instead- much more hasstle but will be ok in the short term until you can get hold of some. Apart from that i hope the 2ww is going ok for you. I am not too far ahead of you, day 5 me!! Good luck i hope this time is the time!! 

Emalily- hope you are feeling a bit better today? Thinking of you! xx

Had acu today, she was very positive!    I am trying not to think too positive or too negative this time. 

julsxx


----------



## Juls78

mari- just found this thread- may be of some interest! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=254318.0

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

hi Juls78, many thanks for your kind help, spoke to the doctor yesterday evening and she advice to take cyclogest, DH has gone to collect them this morning. I used the cyclogest on my last ivf treatment and I was in such a pain on the pile, fingersX there are ok this time. 

How are you feeling? I wake up this morning and check the calendar,  can't believe this is only 3rd day of 2ww, I got to find something to do and keep me in sane.


----------



## Juls78

Mari - I wish i had the problem of not having much to do in the 2ww. I have had to go to work this time. The week has flown but still got a week to go. When i was off work i decided to brush up on my welsh by following the catchphrase programme on s4c website. It was a good way to pass the time and it was a calm activity. and i learnt something new. If i have to do another round though it will be in the summer hols. 

I have decided to test on the 5th not the 4th because the 4th is a friday and i don't want to go in to work after doing the test- good or bad!  

Glad you have sorted your progesterone issue. Did the clinic say when they are getting more supplies of gestone in?? 

I had a few stomach issues yesterday. very twingy- not had before and then felt like trapped wind- All settled today. Could be good or could be bad!    

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls, the answer we got is that due to factory delay and there is no date as when the delivery will likely to happen, guess might take a while.

The progestrone gives all the winds, I join another chat room and most of the ladies have the same problem, guess is best to let them out then in .... as long as not toxic    .  I have few twingy too a bit like af, let's hope    . Yes learning Welsh is a good idea especially we moved here 1.5 years ago, we both agreed if we cannot prornounce the street name or place name we are not going there otherwise if any emergency we can't even tell where we live   

Tx on Sat is a very good idea at least friday you can have a good and normal preweekend celebration, and I    you will get the answer your wish for and have a big celebration ok,


----------



## Juls78

Mari- dh is english and when we moved here he had the same idea. The road had to be in english! He's starting to speak welsh now though- putting me to shame!!  As for wind- yep cyclogest definately does that!! But its the twinges- is it or isn't it?? boobs- are they sore or not Those are my only 2 issues though. not symptom spotting honest. 

Well i have enough gestone to last me till otd and maybe a week after. I really hope i have the need to be desperately looking for gestone in 2 weeks time!!    

How have you found the week so far though. Hope you are ok!!

emmalily- hope you are ok sweetie!!
Loeytom, ann69 and Kara!! hope you are all well. xx

Well i have had a lovely day, went to acu- aparently strong pulse! No idea if that is good though!! Then went for lunch/tea with mum and brothers girlfriend. There was a lot of baby talk cos she is pg but i was fine with it! actually looking forward to being an aunty! So another day down. 7 sleeps to go! i think i will def wait till sat to test- to scared to test any earlier!

I had a bad day at work on thursday and cried a lot- not sure if it is tx or school related. Think it was school related- i was so stressed. Friday was much better though, so going to take it easy next week.

julsxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Had a rubbish day yesterday.  Went for a meal with my two pg mates.  It really wasnt a good idea!!!!! They done my head in, it was constant baby talk which I dont really mind cos I would probably be the same.  but tbh i just felt really uncomfortable most of the time and my poor dh had to sit through it aswell.  Well lets just say even he had had enough  after about 3 hours of scan photos/baby names/aches and pains etc.  God sometimes they are really hard work and havent got a clue!!!!  The best thing is one of my mates know about everything and that just made it worse as i felt she was looking at me with pity sometimes (I might have imagined that mind!).

Im feeling good today tho spent a really lush day with my niece and nephew and that always cheers me up.  They are amazing kids and my sister really includes us in their lifes in such a big way fairdos to her.  Thanks to her and her lush kids it seems to keep us sane!    

Sounds like everything is running pretty smoothy for u girls.  Hope everything continues that way and the next week fly by for u both.  Its such an exciting time for u.  I remember my 2ww wait i was going crazy but then when it was over and i was sitting in limbo waiting for another go I kept wishing i could go back to my 2ww (even tho they are 2 weeks from hell) cos at least then u have a little bit of hope and u feel like ur doing something.  Last time I had treatment I really tried to stop my imagination running away with me on the 2ww but towards the end I just thought it cant hurt leaving ur imagination go wild cos its only natural and u might as well try and enjoy ur 2ww.  

I have got my fingers crossed for u girls I really hope its both ur turns this time. What day r u testing Juls and Mari?  Keep us updating girls.....Im so excited for u!!!!!! xxxxx
  
Do u know if there are any support groups in Swansea or nearby would love to me up with people who really understand?


----------



## Juls78

Emma - All your feelings are so normal! Everything from friends to the 2ww. I feel exectly the same but i'm not as good at puting down on paper like you!!  Thanks for your support. 

I am really looking forward to being an aunty and i know my brother will want me involved as much as i want to. They live an hour away but have planned a sofa bed for me in their new house!!!   

Three of us met up once last summer. It was so lovely, but we never really got to do it again. If you want to meet up i'll come. The board seems quite quiet at the moment though so it may only be us but its a start, if you want to. I lve in the ammanford area, work in llanelli and have acu in swansea so could meet anywhere.

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Hey ladies setting up a support group is easy. Pick a date, time and location and post it up. I can post your meet date up on the whole wales board if u like?

Juls glad to see u haven't lost the plot

Emily big hugs hun. I hated those looks of pity too. Must have been so hard for you


----------



## ann69

Hi girls,
I've moved to Powys now but would be up for meeting at some point if other people wanted to. I can come down to Swansea no problem.


----------



## Juls78

Kara- not lost the plot yet, but think i am well on the way. Will be glad to get back to work tomorrow! Today has been the hardest so far. Looking into signs now - and i don't believe in them but surely my boobs should hurt even on progesterone!     6 sleeps to go- more than half way!!

Ann it would be good to meet up wouldn't it. We should def get some ideas and times together. 
Bemba and kerrie- would still like to meet up with you again!!

julsxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls.  I think it would lovely to all meet up....I live in Swansea but Im happy to met wherever.  Kara I dont know about everyone else but I think the more the merrier.  

Juls I just like the sound of my own voice I think   !!!!! I think I am better writing it down as I find it hard sometimes as I dont really like to talk about my feeling as I worry about upsetting my hubby and family cos they are real worriers!!!!  

 xxxxx


----------



## Juls78

emma- i don't talk about anything really, maybe thats why i find it so difficult to open up when doing tx, i try not to involve anyone else in my feelings, after hearing about if issues for years i think i would feel like i was boring people because as we know it becomes the be all and end all. I really don't want to be a bore. In a way  have closed myself off to normal friends for a couple of years now. I don't feel like i have anything in common with them any more. either they ave families or they are not interested. A couple of old school friends struggle with if too but we seem to avoid eachother too.

Ok so maybe we should think of arranging a meet in swansea in a few weeks. We had a real giggle last time. 

Oh i forgot to mention loeytom last time. would be lovely if you came too!!!

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls78, great idea to meet up with all lovely ladies here, I live in Newport, usually visit DH's brother near Margam Park once a month, unfortunately I have rather long back log orders, will have to lock myself into studio and making buntings and baby quilt ...
I hope you have a wonderful working day and don't make yourself too tired ok!
I am now also thinking to tx on saturday instead, just don't think I can bare to wait until 9th    

Hi EmmaLily, Ann69 and all ladies in 2ww, hope you have a lovely weekend. 

Afm, I seems having habit in knicker checking to see any old blood spot, is there any sign of implantation.... I think I am going


----------



## Juls78

well ladies, i wanted signs, now i want them to go away. Looks like it is all over. I am having serious af pains and a coloured discharge when i wipe. Not blood but the stuff you get before af comes. Yes i suppose it could be implantation but my experience tells me its more sinister than that. 
So knicker checking has now reached epic proportions. Lucky i am in work so i can't take myself off to the loo every 10 mins. 

4 sleeps to go- aaarrgghhh i hate this week! Still determined to wait till saturday if i can. We'll see!! 

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls, this is normal as our body hormone is everywhere, please stay calm and relax, I pray no af     
sending you lots of


----------



## kara76

Juls so hoping the discharge is nothing. how many days are you post et now?


----------



## EmmaLily

juls massive       to u hun.  I really hope its just implantation bleed!!!!  Have u rang clinic as when it happened to me they told me to up pesseries. R u on injections or pesseries.  

Hun I know how it feels, I was angry as I felt I was even robbed of my 2ww.  But have faith hun there are loads of people on here who have some spotting on 2ww and it all turns out ok.  I pray this is the case for u hun.  Sending u massive loads of love hun xxxx


----------



## Juls78

Mari - thanks for your good wishes and baby dust. Much appreciated.

Kara- i am 11 days post et- 13 days past ec. and i hope it is nothing either. Its not got darker but it is still there. Beige colour
Emmalily- I am on 1 cyclgest and a gestone every day. I havn't phoned the clinic but maybe i will tomorrow. I think if i wasn't having the af pains i would be able to think more positively but the pains are there and quite harsh at times. Thanks for your prayers though!

It happened on the first cycle but not the 2nd or 3rd. I thought the gestone would keep it away until otd at least. I am so scared to test. Hey ho... i just have to go with it, and see what the week brings! 4 sleeps to go- unless i bleed then i will test on friday.

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls, how's work today, hope not too stress and please hang on buddie, only few more days to go until tx.

I am having rather often af pain last 2 days, sometime left, right and sometime centre, not sure whether clexane as I inject them on my tummy daily, but one thing is that I sleep very well, I even have a sneeky afternoon sleep for couple of hours.

Having some diarrhea since swap to cyclogest on Saturday, fingersX wil be ok tomorrow, sorry tmi

Hello to all 2ww ladies, hope you having a great evening.


----------



## ann69

Juls - I had the same and I was on cyclogest and gestone and was panicking that I had again not got to OTD before AF started to come but in actual fact I tested and had a faint BFP. Don't want to get your hopes up at all but also wanted you to know its definately not over for you yet.
Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Juls how u feeling today hun x

How r u all girls. I am just getting over a horrible stomach bug and just about feeling normal (well as normal as I can be   )!!!


----------



## Juls78

Hey girls sorry its a quickie but i am shattered and just need my bed. But wanted to say thanks for all your support and words of wisdom. I am still waiting for af but at the moment the discharge seems to be subsiding so      fingers crossed!! We'll see what happens tomorrow as to wether i test friday or sat.

Emma- thinking of you!!x
ann- You have given me some strength to carry on hun. Thank you XXX
Mari- How ya coping hun? i think some cramping is normal hhun. Thinking of you too!!xx

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls, great to know you are more    , must be looking forward tx

EmmaLily- how are you feeling today?

I need to ask whether any of you experience morning sickness? I experience it yesterday afternoon, thought its me







but an hour ago I have the same, my legs are jelly. I am 10day after ET, EC was on 19th, OTD 9th. Could be only me thinking too much again!!!


----------



## Juls78

Mari- not long to go for you now!! I have had some nausea for a few mins today and yesterday buti have put it down to nerves and medication. I hope and    for you that is is ms!!!! 

The discharge is still there but very light at the moment. Only 1 day to go, i will prob now test tomorrow. I bought some tests so we'll see. 

julsxx


----------



## kara76

I never had any morning sickness but I know people who got it before a bfp

Juls loads of luck hun


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Kara, really hope this is a positive sign instead of me going   ..... still 6 more days to go before OTD, have some urge to tx this weekend.

Hi Juls,      ok


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls.

Juls & Mari - I feel much better today thanks I am a serious wimp when it comes to be ill lol!!! 

Mari - I hope ur not going to    hun!!! 2ww is seriously never ending and so hard.   

Juls - If u test tomorrow all the best of luck babes will be thinking of u!!! I really really hope its a BFP and it turns out to an amazing and absolutely special day for u.  Keep us update!!!! So excited for u woohoo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Juls78

well girls, it is ridiculously early, but got up as a needed to wee at 3.30. Decided to test today it is otd.  I can't believe i actually lasted till otd! It was a bfp. I am still having some discharge and it has happened before so i am not getting excited yet. I will phone the clnic later and ask for the blood test next week, cos i will go mad before the scan. At least it is not over yet!     

At least i can go to school not crying today.

julsxx


----------



## loeytom85

Juls thats brilliant news, hope everything goes well x


----------



## kara76

Juls wonderful news. I had a feeling it would be a bfp yay yay


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls, I am so happy for you     

EmmaLily- Glad you are feeling much better, don't mention about wimp as I am a big one too, managed to stay calm for the 1st week ,2nd week I go bit   , lets hope and   we can join Juls soon.

Hi Kara, are u a midwife? You are brilliant!


----------



## sun dancer

sorry 2 butt in i dont post on this thread normally but just wanted 2 say Juls fantastic news congrats on ur bfp x


----------



## ann69

Juls - congratulations - had a good feeling about this!!! Good luck getting the blood test, the buggers wouldn't do one for me so had to wait for the scan, which they did do early in the end at 6+1.
So, so chuffed xx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I am such a sporadic poster these days but just wanted to drop by to say so pleased for you JUles have everything crossed for you.

bemba


----------



## EmmaLily

Juls - YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so chuffed for u hun that is amazing news!!! So excited for u I bet u cant believe it. 

Mario - Its hard to keep urself sane.  what day u testing? xxx


----------



## Juls78

Awww what a supportive bunch you are!!!!

I am taking things one step at a time. The first responce came up with 2 lines straight away so then i did a digital one just to make sure and it said pg ( still can't say it out loud or type it) 2-3 weeks. I think that is ok. I phoned the clinic and explained about the spotting and past experience of chems/ possible ectopic and they said they'd talk to Mr M. They then phoned me back to say i can go in monday and weds for the blood test. So am pleased about that!!  I

I had another funny five mins this afternoon in class about 3- same time as yesterday, when i got all hot and bothered and quite queezy. Only lasted 5 mins but i hope that it is a sign of ms! Lets wait and see!!

Loeytom, bemba!! xxxxxx thanks xxx
Ann, Emma- thank you o much you have been keeping me sane!

Mari- thanks for the dancing banana!! xxxx Hope you do join me soon!!!
Sundancer, thanks for popping in here!! your wishes are gratefully accepted!

Kara- i so hope this one goes to plan! if it does it is all up to you. This is my second nhs go and that is all thanks to you!! xxxxxx

julsxx


----------



## spooks

hi, i don't post on here anymore but do read from time to time, I just wanted to say Juls



> had another funny five mins this afternoon in class about 3- same time as yesterday, when i got all hot and bothered and quite queezy. Only lasted 5 mins but i hope that it is a sign of ms! Lets wait and see!!


that's exactly how I was when I was having baby spooks   

I understand you must be feeling anxious so I'll offer you a congratulations in a whispered voice 

love and babsy dust to everyone


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls, we went to tesco and got the tester and I did a naughty and sneaky tx when we came back from the shop as I was so desparate to have a wee .... and its BFP!!!, cannot believe it, anyway fingersX as OTD is on 9th will do another tx and hopefully will still be same answer


----------



## Juls78

Spooks- hopefully it is a good sign then!!!  Hope you are keeping well xxxx Thanks for the calming words!!

Mari- Ohhh how exciting for you too!!!           spin  naughty girl though!       that your wish comes true!! xxxx

Still having bouts of queseyness- if thats a word!? and the sore boobs are back after a week of nothing.    it continues- i want all that!!! Not even tempted again to test. will try to wait till monday for the blood test! 
julsxx


----------



## kara76

Mari congratulations

Juls all signs sound good. When I got my bfp I had no signs then my boobs would hurt on and off it was weird. Bet u can't wait for bloods, I was the same

Hiya everyone


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Kara- may I ask you some questions as we are on same med,  I experience very warm on my tummy during middle of night and I have to peel  off the duvet to get some cool air, wondering whether is the clexane as I  inject them on my tummy?
Do you continue to use clexane, steriods, gestone/cyclogest  after bfp? The drugs I have only last until Monday but my otd is wed, not sure  whether I should ring the clinic to ask for more?

Hi Juls- thanks, I am like you bit worry as my last 3 was  all mc before scan, so have to take one step at a time and   . I have ask Kara  about the warm tummy not sure whether you have experience the same? And about  the drugs, do you still continue using them?
Yes, the sore boobs defo is back on which is good sign, how’s  your ms? apparently this is also a good sign too.


----------



## kara76

Yeah u would need to continue the drugs, when til depends on your situation but the gestone and cyclogest til 12 weeks. Phone clinic firsy thing and get it sorted. Not sure about the warm tummy


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Kara, many thanks for your kind advice, will ring hospital tomorrow morning.


----------



## kara76

Your welcome hun. Hope your feeling well


----------



## Juls78

mari- yes i am continuing with meds till 12 weeks    hopefully!! Boob soreness comes and goes, nausia (not calling it ms yet!) is there at times, heartburn is there too. not had a hot tummy but generally feeling warmer than usual. I would phone the clinic tomorrow to sort out the extra meds.

Kara- i am both excited and petrified about the blood test tomorrow and weds but hey it is one more step. I am not going to plan a scan until results come back on weds. God i am edgy!!! I can't see me relaxing at all! No i will-i remember when you were pg with tyler there came a point when you relaxed a bit and had a pg ticker and joined a preg thread. If you can do it so will i!! i hope       Oh my right    is really sore and has a big lump on it from the gestone- after onlty 2 weeks, any advice?  ?? its the right buttocks turn tonight and i am dreading it!!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls make sure u rub the area for a long time afterwards as this helps with reducing any lumps. That's what I did and I think I only had a couple of lumps in just over 12 wEeks. U will relax in time. I made a promise to myself after my last mc that if ever I were lucky enough to get a bfp again I would enjoy every moment and that's what I did.I push all negative feelings away as soon as they came


----------



## Juls78

ok, i am here rubbing away!!!!    and ok i will wait till weds and if all ok then  will follow your lead!


----------



## kara76

After the jab is most important lol. So after wed then yya


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- awwww mine is easing off as I swap to cyclogest last saturday, I called them my lumpy bumpy full moon    , yes like Kara said you need to rubbing them after the injection for few minutes and please do swap side so that they are even  and yes its a treat too, enjoy and keep posting ok.

afm, this morning I have some yellowish discharge, fingersX nothing serious. oh yes, is there any particular reason or med caused heartburn? How to avoid or reduce?


----------



## Juls78

Mari- the steroids can cause heartburn, make sure you take them with food- very important other than that i have no idea- not had it before!!!!


----------



## Juls78

Hope this is not a bad sign  but i have had lower back pain all afternoon. Well we'll see what the clinic says tomorrow. After horrible googling it could be

1. nothing- normal in early pg
2. signs of impending mc
or 3. signs of possible ectopic. 

I hope it is number 1!!!!


----------



## kara76

Juls google is evil stay away. I found I had a lot of back ache, the embryo or embryos tend to implant on the back wall of the uterus and this can cause aches and pains.


----------



## Juls78

kara - this early hun?? i will go with ya though! oh what would i do without you!!! i will have to meet you one day xx


----------



## kara76

Yeah this early. I found out I was pg 9 days post 2 day et. Meeting would be fab


----------



## ann69

Juls - step away from google - it is not your friend, believe me, from another neurotic serial google addict!! I always end up freaking out big time!!
Back ache is normal and it may seem early, but there are lots of changes happening down here which can cause you to get aches and pains.


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- How are you this morning? I have some backache too especially when I wake up in the morning, guess will change bed tonight to see how it goes.
I have some googling too, I feel hungry all the time, can't be so early stage otherwise I will need to replace the door size soon  
I rang hospital this morning and a nice lady ask me to collect the prescription at lunch time and another lady called to inform the scan is on 17th Feb.... oh is happening, really hope they can see something then me guessing all the time, which drive me nuts  wonder is there any machine to check where you can do it while you are at home?


----------



## Juls78

yes yes i know google is   , but you just can't help it!!! I have not booked a scan yet, i'll wait till weds pm if i need one    . I was at the clinic at 8 this morning and was in and out like a whippet to get to work on time, i did it though. I phoned at 3.45 to see if the reslults had come back but they hadn't, it doesn't make a difference anyway as i need weds numbers to compare. Ohh another long couple of days. The backache has eased today- not as bad as yesterday, just a niggle now and again. No brown jelly discharge for 2 days now, and sore boobs are there, but apart from that nothing. Oh i have been completely off my food, don't know if that is nerves though. I have more gestone being delivered on friday- lets just    and    that i need it!!!

Wow mari your scan is in 10 days time, less than a 2ww!! good luck to ya!!xxxxx Oh and i am big enough already- so glad i have lost my appetite not gained one!   

Ann- i can't imagine now that it is real so i suppose i am prepearing myself for the worst! But you are right - no more google for at least 2 days!!!!! xxxx

Julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls well done for getting to work on time. Will u get ur results from today tomorrow?


----------



## kara76

Mari well done on bookinh ur scan, hope the next 10 days fly by

Ann google should be banned, its so hard not to google


----------



## Juls78

kara - yes i should get the results tomorrow, no idea what the numbers should be though, as too scared to google now!!!     

julsxx


----------



## spooks

mari 

ann - lovely profile pic of your bump   

hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## kara76

Juls no need to get hung up with numbers. It will be fine hun

Hey spooks how's u


----------



## ANDI68

Juls, what wonderful news. 

I haven't been on here for ages and didn't even know you were cycling.  Congrats!!


----------



## spooks

I'm well thanks Kara, gearing myself up for another tx. (possibly) - I still don't think I'm really ready just yet but will have a follow up appointment soon and then decide - I'll guess I'll know when I am ready 
hope you are well   

hi andi -    hope all is well with you


----------



## Juls78

Awww andi- not seen you for ages- you look like things are developing well, wow hun!  thanks xxxxxxx
Spooks- i think you def know when you are ready, i'm glad i took some time out. Made me stronger, but i don't think i will ever be strong enough for all this!! Good luck! xx

Kara xxxx

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- wow you are like superwoman managed to get back to work on time, tomorrow another test, do keep us update ok.
I told the nurse that I tx on Saturday which was 12days post et, luckily she did not scold me that I have been naughty, did ask her whether she would like me to tx again but she said its ok. I did another tx this morning and come out 2-3weeks pg!!! Yes can't believe it when they give me an appointment for 17th [email protected], really anxious to confirm all this are real, not sure so early will detect the heartbeat though!
Hi Ann, how are you, notice on your signature that you are expecting twin in May&#8230; wow brilliant! Any idea the sex yet or you would prefer a surprise?
Hi Spooks- yes, you need to be body and mentally prepare as this ivf journey really is like a rollercoaster, anyway I knew we are a bunch of brave women! Please don't give up yet ok, hope the link below will share some light : http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/8296554/Miracle-boy-born-thanks-to-new-IVF-technique.html# 
Hi Kara- need to say big thanks you again, hope to meet up one day ya


----------



## Juls78

ok a quick one from me at the moment- will be back later. A phoned at 12.30- talk about dragging it out! Yesterdays beta was 669. I have no idea if that is good or bad. She said it needed to double tomorrow. So back in tomorrow moring for more bloods. Hopefully i will have that result back by the end of the day!!    Aargghh!!!!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

How many days post ec was ur blood test? Shows bloody great to me hun yay yay


----------



## Juls78

uuurrmmm need to work it ou hang on...  think it was 19 days post ec.... or 17 days post et!! 


yep think thats right. ec to otd was 16 days - that was friday, tested on monday so 19 days.


----------



## kara76

Don't get hung up on numbers hun. Its the doubling that counts but I wud say that's a good start figure, mine was 10 at 9 days post 2 day et and 53 14 days post ec


----------



## Juls78

o my god i read that really badly!!!! I read 5314 14 days post ec- god i am losing it! was about to say well that is not good for me then!!!!!!  Phew glad i re read it!!        ok that seems good then, will have a quiet little smile to myself... hang on .....    done!! Ok back to caution- if things look good tomorrow i will be happier i promise!!!!! 

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Pmsl bless ya. Yeah after tomorrows result u can start to enjoy it I hope. Ur results are great hun


----------



## EmmaLily

Congratulations Mari so pleased for u!  Really exciting times x

I am thinking about having acupuncture with my next treatment! I have never had it before.  What do u guys think about it?  Have u had it before? Does it work?  Is it expensive?  Does it HURT? 

Juls Hope u get ur results tomorrow! Good luck 

xxx


----------



## Juls78

emmalily- i have been having accu for the last fet and this cycle and i believe it hs helpd me. In swansea i pay £35 a session and usually have 1 or 2 a week. 1 a week in the lead up to ec then  a week through the 2ww. I have more because i have had issues though. No it doesn't hurt at all! quite relaxing- i usually daydream or snooze. Thanks for the luckxxx


----------



## kara76

I've had acupuncture of 2 cycles and it did relax me but didn't help with my cyccle. If u feel it cud benefit u than its worth a go but yeah its expensive. There is evidence to say that before and after et is of benefit


----------



## EmmaLily

Thanks girls.  Really not sure what to do it sounds really expensive but I mean obviously if it works then it is worth every penny.  I am a bit worried if it works then what happens then do u have to keep having accu or can u just stop?


----------



## ann69

I've had acu in Swansea during my treatments. I don't believe it helped me get pregnant totally, but it helped me feel more relaxed and prepared for the treatments. I have immune issues going on and I don't think its something acu helps with, however, I felt the benefits of the relaxation and better frame of mind was enough to justify continuing with it.
I am still going now fortnightly during pregnancy but early in pregnancy when I was bleeding I went everyday for about 10 weeks!


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Emmalily- thanks, how are you feeling today? Don’t forget  your is not too far away ok.
I had acupuncture on my previous ivf but not this time, yes  rather expensive in UK  compare to in China.  Accu doesn’t help you to get pg but will help you to relax your body and mind,  hey girls we always say no pain no game right … to be honest is like ant bite,  nothing to worry about and you certainly can stop anytime you wish.  
Hi Juls- sounds very good news, waiting more good news from  you today ok.


----------



## Juls78

Ann your bump looks amazing!!
Mari- am i right, 8 sleeps to go? How ya feeling today?
Emmalily- what have you decided to do abot acu? I had reflexology for th first 2 tx's but felt like a change for the fet and this cycle.

Well went this morning early- they said i should get the results abou 3. I phoned at 2.15    and they wern't back then, they said they'd phone in an hour. So there i was lying on the acu bed when the phone rang. I jumped so did dr Zhu, only to be told that the machines were being serviced today and the samples were sent to morriston and they hadn't been put on the system. They didn'y think it was likely to be back by close of day so could i phone after 11 tomorrow. AArrgghh!! This waiting is killing me!  So another sleepless night! Oh well what is another day on top of everything else and the waiting to come hopefully!!!! So there you are. Will let you know what happens tomorrow!!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls what a pain but just think with each passing day. U r a day closer to your scan


----------



## Juls78

very true!!! thanks for that! xxxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi good morning ladies, have a great day what ever stage you are, m sending lots of     


Hi Juls- Can’t wait to hear more good news from you buddy! 
Yup 7 sleeps to go … bit excited but dare not show as DH  will tell me off! Yesterday I experience some needle like pain but not all the  time, rather strange. As for this morning much better, I seem burp a lot  especially after meal, really embarrassing, luckily only at home. Still find it too early to have symtoms!


----------



## Juls78

Aaagghhh they lost the blood from weds. They sent it to morriston and it has gone missing from there. they told me at 3.45 this afternoon,  i cried so they said come down for blood so i did.  i have just got back from giving more blood. I will hopefully have the result tomorrow, think i will go mad if i have to wait over the weekend. They were lovely and very appologetic and i know it isn't their fault but aaarrggghh! So they can't look for doubling now, not sure what they will be looking for, i will want to see a good increase or i will ( i don't know what i will do actually!!!)  So MORE waiting!!

Mari- burping a lot was happeniing to me but i had nothing else really till the day before otd and i am still not sure if they are signs!!!  So kara another day closer to scan now!   

Hello to everyone, sorry about the me post, just needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## kara76

On no what a nightmare. Juls yeah u should see a good increase. Stay calm all will be fine.I'm sure huni


----------



## Juls78

Kara!! thank you


----------



## kara76

your welcome hun

please can all your ladies take a moment to read this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256121.msg4270442#msg4270442


----------



## Juls78

No probs kara- do what you think is best!!!


----------



## ann69

Juls - Oh my gosh how stressful for you!! I have been checking to see if you'd updated, can't believe they lost them!!


----------



## Mari0609

Hi juls- positive note is that you are one day closer to your scan like kara said and buddy we are only at the beginning line still lots of note to be compare ok!

Hi Ann- love your bump


----------



## ann69

Ah thank you for the bump comments. I'm quite chuffed with it at the moment!!


----------



## Juls78

Ok i think it is good news 2700ish!! whooohhoo! i am a little excited and happy now Kara!!     So scan is booked for 2 weeks today when i will be 7 weeks + 2. 
1 week in school and a few days away over half term and it will be here. Its like the 2ww but MORE!! 

will catch up more tomorrow!
julsxx


----------



## kara76

Yay yay juls that's wonderful news


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Ann- u must be very proud, should take more so that next time you can compare.

Hi Juls- that's a very good news and well done you girl! I can wait for the scan now as really need to hear the doctor to confirm we are pg. wonder how many weeks only you can hear the heartbeat?


----------



## tmw

Hi everyone. 1st time on here so getting used to everything!! 

Good news with your bloods Juls & hope everything goes great for you.

Had 3 courses of IUI in past & now having 1st course of IVF. On 450 Gonal F and just cant stop eating! Has anyone else found this as my waist is expanding at a hell of a rate?! Hoping that we may have ec on Wed but will know for definite on scan monday. Follicles taken longer than expected to grow so bit nervous as last IUI had to be cancelled for that reason. AMH low!

xx


----------



## ann69

Great news Juls!


----------



## Helen85

Hi all, 
Going to make an appointment to see about receiving Ivf treatment in the Swansea Lwc . Any good information from anyone that's currently or previously been treated there would be a great help. Pretty new to all this as only found out 3 days ago that Ivf is our only option. I have Pcos but have just had a lap and dye done and my tubes are blocked. Is anyone on here with Pcos and currently going through Ivf 
Thanks for any help received 
Helen xx


----------



## Mari0609

Hello ladies, hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Hi helen, welcome, I am sorry I can't give you advice on this but I am sure some one might able to help you with, sending you lots of    

Hi tmw- I am feeling hungry all the time from starting the tx and now I eat even more, don't worry to much about the waistline, just be happy and healty. I have been advice that fresh pineapples and american nuts are very good to help to grow the follies, I tried it on my last ivf and ya boy they really help. 

Afm, I wake up with terrible backache ( on the lower back), couple hours later I am ok, hope and   not going to hurt the pg. Rather strange as since yesterday I do not feel nausea or twinge, really worry that something might happen, 4 more days to go, don't know whether to feel anxious or scare with the result.


----------



## Juls78

Mari- It may be a bit early to hear a heartbeat but you never know!!! If not this time then you will on the next one. At least your scan is close. 4 days and it will be here. 

Helen85- welcome to the thread. Most of the staff at lwc are lovely and you feel very comfortable there. The consultants work hard and are keen for you to get your dream. it must be a very difficult time for you asyou have only just found out that ivf is the only option.  I have no knowledge really of pcos but if you look under investigations there is a whole area on it. The one thing about ivf is it doesn't matter the state of the tubes because they bypass those anyway. I fyou have any questions just ask away!!

tmw, oh yes stimms does increase your appetite, i would have eaten anything! Your waist is not just expanding because of the food though but because of the follicles and water retention/bloating. And it does take a while to go down, My amh is on the lo side and i did short protocol this time, they were slow to grow but had plenty. The docs will take time to find the right protocol for you. Sometimes they are lucky 1st time, sometimes they need tweeking.  Have they told you how many and the sizes? Good luck for the scan tomorrow, eat loads of protein!! Hopefully it will be good news for wednesday.

Ann69    Looking good in the pics!!!

Ok afm- i am in a weird mood today. My boobs are sdtill sore, i have some twinges/stretching no real nausia. I just have this feeling its not good. WHY no idea, maybe protecting myself. The scan seems ages away and the clinic were happy with the bloods (ithink) Oh i am going to spend the next 2weeks wishing my life away.  mY bum really hurts from the gestone.  1 min i am positive and hopeful and the next negative and hopeless. i am driving myself nuts. Think i need to go back to work- weekends off are no good for me!! Think i may phone the clinic to ask if they can bring the scan back to the weds from the friday, i would technically be 7 weeks then so should be ok. Why make me wait an extra couple of days? yes that is what i am going to do!!! i have also had a delivery of replacement gestone as it seems we can't get hold of it at the moment. They now send you prontogest which seems the same thing only italian. 

ok time to go for a walk!!!  

Hope you are all ok!

julsxx


----------



## ann69

Juls - I had my first scan at 6+2 in the end because I had the bleeding and we could see heartbeats (just) that day.


----------



## EmmaLily

hiya girls hope ur all good!!! Juls and Mari it sound like everything is going to plan.  keep us updated xxx

Hiya Helen I also have PCOS.  I am currently on metaforim for it as my BMI is too high.  The metaforim really helps bring my bmi down.  i am currently waiting for my second go of IVF on NHS with LWC.  I hope its not goin to be long I am itching to have another go.  The doctor and nurses down the clinic are absolutely lovely really supportive and caring.  They will put u u at ease and answer any question u have.  It is really strange I always had 28 cycles and I was spot on with my days but since i found out I have PCOS i am all over the place.  

Sending u all massive   's xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi emmalily , 

How long did you have to wait for your first nhs go? Do u know if the second go is the same waiting time as the first ? How did your  first Ivf go?? I have read that people with Pcos can have problems with ohss and have to be monitored closely ?? Did u have any problems. Hope u don't have to wait to long for ur next go. Wishing you  luck with the rest of ur treatment . I have a really long cycle 50 days long :-/ all my bloods lead to believe no ovulation occurring . Apart from my periods I didn't have any symptoms tho I am of a healthy weight and don't have any of the horrible side affecte of  Pcos excess hair etc so I was a bit shocked when they told me.  xx


----------



## kara76

Everyone should be able to access the second cycle of ivf on the nhs 6 months after a failed cycle


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Emmalily, how are you today? hope the appointment come through quickly!  

Hi Helen- mine was exactly 6 months waiting time from 1st visit, but once you reached this date, you will find the treatment has gone really fast until you reach 2ww and the scan appointment. Plan for a long holiday during the waiting period helps!

Afm, feeling quite anxious at the sametime worry, lowerback ache still, no sore boobs, no cramp, no nausea ...i have this thing in my mind about missed miscarriage (i never even knew you can have one and not realize) and that they wont find any heartbeat







If i don't have any cramps i feel no pg, am I going


----------



## Helen85

Thanks very much for the info , glad to know the second nhs wait won't be as long as the first  x


----------



## ann69

Helen - Just to add that I waited a year from referrel for my first funded cycle and then I had my 2nd just under a year later but I had done a frozen cycle in between and my 2nd cycle got delayed by a month because of a cyst.
I too have PCOS and because I had a high AMH they advised I did short protocol instead of long protocol. This means I didn't down regulate and just stimmed, but I kow other girls who've had long protocol there with PCOS. I was monitored for OHSS and was warned they may have cancelled my embryo transfer first time round, but in the end it was fine. 2nd time they monitored me more closely and I had mush less follicles, but they were definately better quality.

Mari - I had no symptoms whatsoever when I had my BFP, I had some headaches after about 10 weeks but mothing much more other than horrible bleeding. I'm a midwife and see many women who have no pregnancy symptoms at all so please try not to be paranoid.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Ann, Many thanks for your kind advice, I am sorry I sound like a mad women, I guess over analyst everything, promsied will keep calm and wait for thursday scan.


----------



## freddypop

Well Hi girls!! Hope you are all ok.
I've been following the thread for a while now as I had an abandoned cycle with LWC in January.
Scan last week as no sign of AF since then and told it will be very soon. Change then to short protocol and go as soon as AF arrived (2nd NHS cycle).
AF arrived late last night so rang in this morning as Day 1 expecting to get ready for the off - scan, drugs ordering etc.

HOW WRONG WAS I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Told that they have reached their NHS quota of 240 and cannot go over in any circumstances!!!!!!!!  Aaaargh!!!!!   Slap in the face or what!!  They said I should ring in either in mid March or with next AF, huh thats really funny as with my cycle it could be another 3 months who knows (PCOS - no ovulation).

So annoyed that its happened like this and really wish they had pre warned us of this possibility. Really not happy as only told last Thursday that we would start with next AF.
Anyway really dont know what to do now as don't really want to wait any longer!
Have made a first appt with CRMW in 2 weeks time to see if we could maybe do IUI with them in the meantime.
So girls don't expect your 2nd NHS go anytime soon!!!
F. x


----------



## Juls78

Oh freddy- how hard for you!!! Thats awful, i feel for you i really do. I would do exactly the same and go to crmw to see if they can do anything in the meantime. I hope you get some sense soon.! xx

Ann how ya feeling?? thanks for the wods of wisdom!!

Helen- I had to wait a year from referral from gynae to get the nhs appointment. Think it is mandatory but then once in the system it was a very quick process. Not sure what has happened with freddypop though. If i knew then what i know now i would have paid for a cycle while waiting because a year was too long. 

Kara- not heard from you for a while, hope you are ok!! xxxx

Ok Mari- if it helps i feel exactly the same!!!! Analysing everything!! I have sore boobs sometimes but i wake up and give them a squeeze to check and then get a bit worried because they are not as sore as they were!!  Going    Got some cramps- which feel a bit like stretching/af so another thing to wonder/worry  about!! No nausia here too now either- are the symtoms wearing off aaaarrgghhh going mad. My scan isn't till the 24th so will have another week of this. I wish you so much love and luck for thursday. Hope you get your dream!!!!   Which is worse, the 2ww or the scan 2ww!! Well now i am at the conclusion that there is nothing i can do to change the result we just have to try to be positive and hope luck is on our side. 

julsxxxxx


----------



## kara76

I'm here , watching and reading just mad busy atm. Will post more soon.

Waiting for the scan goes so slow. Just for the record I had no symptoms


----------



## ann69

Freddy - that is terrible, I'd be so gutted if that happened as I expect anyone would. Hope you manage to sort something soon.


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- thanks for your kind tips, you are right, there is nothing much we can do until the scan and hopefully everything is ok and will let you say I told you so   ... sorry I was bit out of control hope not effecting you.


Hi good morning ladies, hope you have a nice day.


----------



## Juls78

Couldn't seem to get in the old one so thought i'd do this one so i can send mari a good luck message for tomorrow!!! Will be thinking of you and hope it goes really well. xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

hiya girls I am having such a rubbish day   !!! I dont really know why! I started my diet this week cos i need to lost 1 1/2 stone for my next go of tx.  I originally lost 3stone for my first go but i stupidly managed to put 2 stone back on. I am such a comfort eater!!!  So anyway I started my diet and when i have my mind set on something i stick to it religiously most of the time.  But yesterday this man was getting rid of an exercise bike and was asking everyone in work if they wanted.  While he came pass me and he said obviously its not worth asking u if u want an exercise bike and walked off.  i could have died I was shamed   .  Talk about hitting a girl when she is down.  I just put my head down cos I think if someone would have said anything nice to me I would have burst into tears and embarrassed myself.  

Then today i was still feeling slightly sensitive amount yesterday's comment and my parents are going away tomorrow so i thought i would call in on the way home from work to see them before they went but my mother was just going out and said that she rushing out and wont be home until late cos she is meeting my sister and her kids so there was no need for me to pop in.  I felt like screaming down the phone thats it u make sure u see the fertile one!!! I know that is wrong to think that but I am an emotional wreck at the mo and the best thing is i am not on any drugs at the mo god help me when i am.  

I just feel so sorry for myself at the mo I absolutely hate the position i am in at the mo.  Why cant life be simple.  I know the world doesnt revolve around me and it is not all about me!!! but sometimes i just want to scream what have i done to deserve this? i am not a bad person honestly I am always the first person to help.  If anything that is probably what i am most guilty of is putting everyone first!!  

I am really sorry to bore u all girls I am even boring myself!!! 

Well tomorrow is another day....lets hope it is a better day! 

xxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- thanks, the scan confirmed that I am 5w3d, still very  early stage, because of my previous history, she want to scan again in week 7,  so booked the scan on 3rd March. We both are very happy as we  finally see some light from the dark tunnel, still have to take one day at a  time, hoping and praying we will see the heartbeats soon, I think by then I can  be a little bit relax. Have you manage to change your scan appint yet? anyway your scan is not too long to go (I know its easy to say), I am sure you can see more and just wanna to give you     for all those emotion and mentally support, maybe more to come yet ... hope not hee heee!!!

uh ... new page, hope Kara will not suggest me joining other thread as I really like here!


----------



## MamaBird

EmmaLily,


I don't normally post, but I just read what you wrote and wanted you to know that I know how you feel and I'm sorry.


I have had a similar week....  gearing up for 3rd IVF at LWC and my little brother's wife Heidi announces that she is pregnant.  I am from America, my whole family is there, and I heard from my grandma that she, my mom and Heidi all went out for a big celebratory lunch.  I don't know why that hit me so hard...  I guess because I've been pregnant 3 times and have never made it to the celebrating phase.  Picturing them all together celebrating made me feel really sorry for myself, which of course leads to arguing with DH because he doesn't understand why I'm feeling sorry for myself.  And then I just want to disappear from everyone because every time anyone says anything to me, it makes me feel like sh*t. And, like you, I'm not even on any drugs yet... though AF is imminent, which also always makes me feel sad sorry for myself.


I just wanted to say that I understand.....  feeling like it's all so unbelievably unfair and what the heck have I done to deserve this.


I'm sorry you've had a bad few days, I hope the next few are much better.


Oh and p.s. that guy at your work is a total A-HOLE....  I'd like to tell him where to shove his exercise bike.


xo


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Emmalily- Hope you feeling better today, like tangerine said don't let this useless guy put you down, you should always be proud of who you are and always be healthy and happy! I am no expert on diet but the foundamental is that you should always be happy with yourself, with that thought in mind eating salad with a glass of sky juice (sound much nicer isn't it) would be delicious, please promised me that you won't starve yourself ok.


----------



## Mari0609

please help! I had a trip and fall from stairs (last 2 steps) yesterday  afternoon and landed on my bottom, I am worry that I may have lost the baby, but don't know what to do,  I don't  have pain on my stomach except my bottom, some twinge here and there  but not often and no bleeding (thank god!)


----------



## EmmaLily

thank u girls! Tangerine    life is so cruel sometimes! 

thank u so much for ur support.  I am still feeling the same to be honest just hope I snap out of it soon! 

Mari no chance of me staving myself hun I absolutely love my food but unfortunately seem to hate anything healthy! I wish i wasnt such a fussy eater.  

It really means a lot to have some support on here.  thank u mwah! xxx


----------



## Juls78

all i can say hun is that my sister in law fell down a few stairs a few months ago and was pg and she is still fine and so is bubba!! xx Hope you are ok though! xxx

Going away for a few days tomorrow. Will be nice to see some old friends and family. Back on Tuesday evening, accu weds and scan thursday.     everything is ok!!! So less than a week now, phew!!


Kara i can't seem to find the other lwc thread! Hope everyone over there is ok!! Ann how is bump developing! 

julxxx


----------



## kara76

Emma what a complete , stay strong sweetie and try not to let a comment get u down. Use it to boost ur strength huni. As for the visting the fertile one I so understand too. I had both my sil pregnant at the same time and felt like I was the only infertile person in the world, was so alone then the babies were born a week apart. The thing is with this journey its never easy and often very long yet when and it will happen for most of you, you get there you will cherish it so so much more. I promise you have.


----------



## kara76

Ladies sorry I've been awol been a little busy

This can be ur lwc thread if u like. I'm on my phone so not sure where the other thread is. Due to updating on the site things are changing which will take time I'm afraid

M


----------



## kara76

ive turnt the laptop on and set this as sticky. i have set this as a cyclers thread so please be mindful of those still going through treatment and at any point anyone wants a bfp, bfn etc thread just drop me a pm. 

mari you make the choice where to post, I will only make suggestions for you to get the best out of fertility friends and remember you can also post in as many threads as you like. how are you after your fall? your baby/babies are very well protected in you so im sure all is well yet if your concerned contact your clinic

juls hows you girl? hope you enjoy your time away

happy chatting ladies


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- DH rang the clinic and nurse asked to wait for 7weeks scan as long as there is no bleeding, thank god nearly 2 days now and seems ok, so far apart from bit af like pain occasionally,   the baby is ok

Have a wonderful weekend, by the time when you come back, you are preparing for the scan, so you won't feel too long to wait!

Hi kara- Many thanks, I did asked the Midwife in FF and Emily replied in good speed and I am feeling much better now, at least I did not cry myself to sleep last night ... feel terrible though as we have been waiting for so long to get pg and I was so useless to have to trip and fall.

Hope you ladies have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## dawn0709

hi everyone, im new to this site and want to say hello, Myself and hubby have our first appointment at lwc swansea on the 17th march to start the egg share tests, i have no fertility problems but hubby suffers from ejaculation problems (lwc are going to test him for retrograde ejaculation as thats the only test he hasnt had, all other tests were normal) we are hoping to go to blast, as this may be our only try at icsi, any info or help would be much appretiated, good luck to you all in your quest for a bfp 
Dawn xxx


----------



## dawn0709

hi everyone, im new to this site and want to say hello, Myself and hubby have our first appointment at lwc swansea on the 17th march to start the egg share tests, i have no fertility problems but hubby suffers from ejaculation problems (lwc are going to test him for retrograde ejaculation as thats the only test he hasnt had, all other tests were normal) we are hoping to go to blast, as this may be our only try at icsi, any info or help would be much appretiated, good luck to you all in your quest for a bfp 
Dawn xxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- bit quite here, how are you, its school break hope you have a good rest at home, 2 more sleeps and your scan, can't wait to hear more good news from you, I am sure you will be over the moon when you hold the picture! keep us update ok.

Hi down- welcome, sorry bit quite this week but will be busy soon, hope you are well, I am on icsi too, I would say very much depend whether blast will have higher chance to get bfp, some women only have 2 days embroys put back and got bfp and there is one women on other thread have 1 blast put back got bfn, the embroylogiest will decide the best for you, so not to worry too much.  

Hi to all ladies on FF, hope you are well and sending lots of     and


----------



## Juls78

Hiya all- just a quickie tonight as i have only just got back from visiting family and i am exhausted!!!! 

Mari thanks for asking abot me- i am soo scared for thursday- i can't tell you!! At least i have been kept busy so only 2 sleeps to go. Got acu tomorrow so another couple of hours busy and thursday morning i am going with dh to have his eyes tested and choose his glasses so another few hours there. I feel strangely calm though. Antd the new prgesterone support injections really hurt!!!!
Dawn welcome hun, one piece of advice is, ask lots of questions but ultimately listen to what the clinic has to say! Good luck xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Dawn just wanted to stay hi hun.  Sorry I havent really got any information about egg share but i am sure someone else will be able to give u some information.  I have had one go IVF but bfn just waiting for my second go.  I was considering egg share if my next ivf fails.  I hear that it reduces ur own cost of IVF.  Is that right?  Also it would be nice to be able to help someone else out!  Hope u find the information u need hun.    

I hope ur tests go well on the 17th March! 

love 
Emma


----------



## kara76

Hiya dawn and welcome. What a wonderful thing to egg share. It does reduce the cost and some clinic do it at no cost for the sharer. Try not to think too far ahead, blasts r thought to up your chances of success but my most successful treatments were from day 2 embryos

Juls one more sleep huni

Emma how's you? Hope the time is going quick yet I doubt it is


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

juls one more sleep hun

dawn hiya nad welcome

mari hows you

i did another post and im currently trying to merge a couple of thread for you ladies so its all in one place but wow its driving me nuts lol

chat alter


----------



## dawn0709

aww thanks, getting really nervous now, I've got a list of questions as long as my arm to ask when i get there, fingers crossed all will go ok.xx


----------



## dawn0709

hi emma, yes the ivf is free if your eligable for egg share, you only need to pay for the hfea licence and extra if you need icsi or assisted hatching etc, I'm really happy I may be able to help another couple out aslo, fingers crossed i will fly through the tests and get started, good luck with your next round, hope you get your bfp xx

Kara thanks hun, I will be asking a million and 1 questions on the day, I have got them all written down 2 as i know my mind will go to mush on the day.lol. xxx

Dawn xx


----------



## Mari0609

Good morning ladies,

Kara- you are superstar, you have managed to link us together again hurray!

Juls- I can understand as I was scared too before the scan but please don't worry as everything will be ok, you will be over the moon when you walk out the door!!! Do you have any MS yet?

Hi to dawn, emmalily, ann, tagerine, hope you all have a lovely day.

Afm, I guess the ms is starting softly, once in the morning and once in the afternoon, hope this is good sign.


----------



## Juls78

Kara- good luck with the merging!!!     oh just noticed that you managed it!! clever girl!!
yep 1 sleep to go- anxious is not the word!! what am i like!!

Mari- no ms for me, hope you don't suffer for too long or suffer if you want to!!!
Brother has just turned up so will wish you all luck and speak to you tomorrow!! arrgghhh!! xxxx

julsxx


----------



## kara76

The merging went to higher powers in the end lol

How are you juls ?


----------



## Juls78

brother has gone now!!!!

Kara - i think i am numb- want to prepare myself for the worst but also want to enjoy this time too. 

got to get through tomorrow morning first- will i sleep now there is a question.

julsxx


----------



## serenmai29

Hey Dawn I've just had my egg sharer tests unfortunately despite my age and healthy state this isn't something I could do in the end.  The tests are fairly simple you have your amh first and then a barge of others. Amh is on the first couple of days into your cycle. That's as far as I got as my amh was unexpectedly low for my age. They are really open and helpful at the clinic with the questions and just don' t be afraid to ask even the ones that seem ridiculous.  

I'm taking dh to have his pesa tomorrow and I'm very nervous about whether we will get what we need.  Fingers crossed.  Good luck ladies for all those pending scans.  I don't write on here often but I read avidly to see how urvall getting on xxxxxxx


----------



## dawn0709

Seresn: sorry to hear your amh were 2 low hun, just a quick question, do you have any fertility problems or is it just on your dhs side? and also did you have to pay extra for your bloods? so far all my fertility tests have come fine, just need the es tests to see if im eligable to share. i have 2 lovely boys from a previous relationship, i got pregnant 3 years ago with my hubby but sadly that ended in a mc at 8 weeks and i havent managed to concieve since. my dh has no ejaculate but so far all his tests and scans are normal, they are going to test him for retrograde ejaculation at the clinic but if that comes back clear then it will be a pesa for him 2,
I really hope my bloods come back ok, hope all goes ok for you and good luck with you ivf.
Dawn xxx


----------



## serenmai29

The actual fertility issues are on dh side. It was a complete shock to find my egg as low as well. At the clnic for you to be eligible for egg share you need an amh of 20 sometimes they take you a little below but mine was way below so it was a no no for me. With the other bloods we didn't get any of them at the clinic wanted to say money so got some at the gp's. The hiv and hep b,c tests we got the results from the blood service as me a dh both regularly give blood. It does say a few pounds and with the whole costing so much every little bit off hlped x


----------



## Mari0609

Good morning ladies,

Hi Juls- just a quick note to say Good Luck for the scan, I know you will be fine,  so excited for you both. Keep us update ok hun!


----------



## kara76

Juls today is the day hun. Its been so long coming and I know the day will be filled with so many emotions. Can't wait to hear from you


----------



## sun dancer

Just popped on 2 wish juls gd luck for the scan 2day cant wait 2 hear frm u later x


----------



## freddypop

Good Luck today Juls. I've been following this thread for a while but rarely post. Wishing you all the best, Hope all goes well. 

Afm - following the stopping of 2nd Nhs cycle I've made an appt for 2nd march (next week) at CRMW just to see if there's anything they can help us with whilst waiting for funding to be reinstated!
Just felt so lost & without a plan as it was such a shock last week. Looking forward to getting a different perspective.

Hope everyone else is doing well. 
F. X


----------



## Juls78

HEY GIRLS not much to say yet_ appointment at 2.45. Wishing time away. Thanks for all your lovely messages!   

Sorry no other personals- can't even remember my name at the moment!   

julsxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls hope ur all well?

Juls just wanted to wish u all the best of luck for today! Will be thinking of u! xxx

Mari Im so sorry to hear about u falling down the stairs hun hope ur ok?  Im so sorry for the delayed post as I have only just seen it sure my computer is playing up! When is ur scan now hun?  

I am feeling a bit better a little more positive (dare i say it)! I went to c Boyzone last nite and we were supposed to be sitting in the top balacony but i had a fit as i am petrified of heights - god its high.  My sister begged the nice man behind the desk if there was anyway he could help.  I couldnt and still cant believe it the lush man moved us so we were SIX rows from the front!!! OMG I could have kissed heehee! We were so close I could almost touched and smelt them    so that cheered me up no end but unfortunately dont have a voice this morning but definately worth it. Prehaps my luck is changing!!!! 

speak soon xxxxx


----------



## dawn0709

aww thanks seren, i was told that if i pass the amh test ok then all other blood tests were free as I'm egg sharing, will have to check  that, fingers crossed my tests will be good enough and my fingers are crossed for you 2. good luck today.xxx


----------



## serenmai29

Woohoo girls we got lots of good swimmers. What a relief xx


----------



## dawn0709

aww seren thats great news!!!!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Brilliant news Seren!  So chuffed for u x


----------



## Juls78

aww seren that id great news!!!

well it is good news- we saw one little jellybean with a flickering heartbeat! So happy but again cautious. Got another scan booked for just over 2 weeks i will be nearly 10 weeks then.

Thankyou fo all you wishes it means so much. Will i begin to relax a bit now? Maybe!!! I  might look at getting a ticker now. If i am only going to do this oce then i should try to enjoy it as much as possible.

sundancer thanks xxx
freddypop- maybe a change will be what is needed. good luck!x
Emmalily- glad you enjoyed, i forgot that was on last night. Wish id have gone. I'm looking forward to take that in the summer!

Mari- thanks for the words of wisdom!  Hope you are ok!??

Dawn- good luck with the test results, the waiting is the hardest!

going for a nap now as i am shattered- been a long couple of days!!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls yay yay well done u and beanie. Isn't it amazing, now time to enjoy it sweetie
What's the problem with posting hun 
Seren well done


----------



## dawn0709

yey Jules thats great news, so happy for you.xxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Great news juls so pleased for u both x x


----------



## Juls78

Kara - i meant to leave a message for you too!! Thanks for everything- now give me a slap when i get too    ok!!! I may be ready to go to the other thread now!! woopwoop!!

julsxx


----------



## dawn0709

Im starting to paanic, I've been reading more into the amh levels for egg share, I thought that as i already had 2 kids naturally and fell preggers naturally since but mc my levels should be ok but the more i read the more i realise thats not the case, I so hope they'll be ok, the waiting for our first appointment is driving me bonkers, anyone know how long the amh results take to come back? xxx


----------



## Mari0609

Juls-   wow, you can hear the hb, very pleased for you both,  must be over the moon when you got out the door right! Did the nurse give you a  picture? Oh yes, need to ask how to calculate the date as in Hammersmith, London  base on EC date +14days, but IVF Wales is base on ET date +14days?

Emmalily- Glad you feel much more positive and thanks to  Boyzone, m going to send you lots     to keep you ongoing ok. Oh  I heard Dolly is coming to Cardiff  soon, need to find out more, love to go. My last concert was Paul McCartney  last year, was amazing. My sore bottom is getting better, so far so good, I  pray and hope the beanie is unhurt but have to wait until 3rd March  (will be 7 weeks 3 days) scan.  

Freddypop- great to know you have appointment at CRMW next  week, my scan is on 3rd, not too long to wait 

Dawn- sorry, I have no idea about amh, but I am sure someone  will be happy to help, sending you lots of    

Seren- brilliant news, so happy for you and your dh


Hi to all ladies I have not mention, hope you have a great  evening, sending you lots of


----------



## dawn0709

thankyou Mari xxx


----------



## Juls78

hey mari- my date was worked out from ec and then add 14 days. Yes we were overwhelmed and laughing/crying at the same time. They gave us 2 pictures which we can't stop looking at.    You must be excited for next week now! try to relax.   

Dawn i'm sorry i don't know much about amh, hope you get the answers you want though!!

julsxx


----------



## dawn0709

woo hoo i got tickers, well im gonna make a list of questions as long as my arm to ask the doc when we get there, only 19 days left.xx


----------



## serenmai29

Thanks for all the well wishes girls feels awesome to have so much support.  

Juls its great to see that all has gone so well for you.


----------



## jody1234

hi all im new to this site i am currently on my 2ww meant to be testing on monday but started brown spotting on sunday (sorry tmi) which continued right up until yesterday then it turned to the dreaded bright red  got really bad af pains and today its a lot more heavy i had 2 et am pretty sure this is definatley af but the clinic has said for me to still test monday just wondering if anyone has experienced this and still  had a positive result im pullig my hair out here...xxx


----------



## dawn0709

Hi Jody I don't really know much about the bleeding but have heard of bleeding in early pregnancy, hope you get your bfp, my fingers are crossed for you xxx


----------



## freddypop

Great news Juls it must have been so lovely to see that heartbeat!!! 

Serenmai - glad you've got lots of lovely swimmers, all systems go now.

Mari good luck for scan next week I'm sure it will be a lovely experience.

Emmalily - glad you're feeling better & jealous you saw Boyzone, I'm looking forward to Take That in June. 

F. X


----------



## Juls78

seren- hope you are still smiling this morning!

Jody- bleeding in pregnancy is very common. I have had some sort of bleeding in all cycles ncluding this one. The only way to find out what has happened is to wait till otd and test. It is so hard and i am thinking of you. The 2ww is hell enough. Not too long to go now. xxxxxx
Freddy- it was amazing. still in a bit of shock. x
.
hope everyone is ok!! 

julsxx


----------



## Juls78

sun dancer- i forgot to ask how you are??!!!! hope you are ok!


julsxx


----------



## sun dancer

Hia juls im doing ok just cant wait for the scan on tuesday just 2 know that all is ok


----------



## Juls78

oh i totally understand!!!

Tuesday will be here before you know it! What date will you be then?


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Juls think i will b 7wks 3days i think x


----------



## ann69

Jody - sorry to hear that you are bleeding. I have bled before test day on 2 cycles. The first ended in a chemical pregnancy and this cycle I am now carrying twins. I was naughty on both cycles and tested early when I started bleeding, I had positive results both times and I then increased my progesterone in case that was why I was bleeding, and also so if the test was negative by test day I knew that something had implanted rather than not at all. I'm not encouraging you to test early, just sharing what I did. Fingers crossed that it turns out ok for you xx

Juls - so glad the scan went well, lovely to see a heartbeat!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## kara76

U chatty bunch

I agree bleeding in early pregnancy can be common and well done for not testing, like anna I tested as soon as I bleed!

Just a gentle reminder to the lucky ladies out there that this is a cyclers thread and please bear that in mind and also when ur ready come joining the other thread wink wink!


----------



## Juls78

which thread do you suggest Kara? had a look for one in the south wales area! think i am ready- i have to be!!!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248080.0

ive movedit to the south wales board

juls enjoy


----------



## jody1234

hi thanku for the replys sorry to be nosey but how soon before test date did u test..also did u have ne cramps or twinges i seem to have a really strange pain on the left side tonight ike a sharp pain nothing like af pains i will be so glad when monday comes to really find out whats happening xxx good luck to u all xxx


----------



## Juls78

jody i tested early on all my cycles except this one- for many reasons. This time i held out till otd and although the 2ww is mega hard i'm glad i did, but then i did have a good result!
Don't worry about cramps, i had lots of them just before otd. There seems to be no set pattern for what makes a bfp or bfn, some cramp, some twinges, some have bleeding, spotting etc, some have nothing. There is no way to tell untill test day. I really hope you get your bfp on monday! will be tinking of you xx

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

Happy weekend ladies, hope you all have a lovely afternoon,  please please bring some sunshine to South Wales  ya!

Hi Juls- rather strange as every way else are calculate base  on EC date but ivf Wales is base on ET, anyway most important is to wait till Thursday  2nd scan to confirm the beanie is still there and maybe some hb will  be good. May I ask whether have you register with your GP and midwife yet? I  hope next scan the nurse will tell me more.

Jody- how are you feeling? I hope the spotting stopped. The  cramps and twinge can be a good sign, good luck on Monday and sending you   

sun dancer- good luck for the scan on Tuesday, only  few days to go!

Freddypop- m jealous, you are going to see Take that!

Ann- how are you, haven’t hear from you for a while

Hi dawn, seren, kara, hope you lovely ladies have a good  weekend too


----------



## serenmai29

Very excited people I've had my rubella immunity back and all is well so I can start my short protocol treatment next cycle which should be 8th march.  Can't believe it's come round so quick.  It's crazy,exciting and scary all at the same time. 

Good luck ladies with all thats in store in the next few weeks xx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi seren, this is really a good news, you will be BUPO quicker then you know it. sending you lots of


----------



## dawn0709

hiya everyone, hope you all have a fab weekend, seren great news, i bet your really excited!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi  everyone ,
Can anyone give me some info... Just wondering how long from your first consultation with lwc will the Ivf treatment start?? I know u have to wait for your next cycle but I have Pcos and my period are really long 50days + and irregular will they give me anything to induce my period cause don't ovulate at tho mo I know every case is different but any sort of idea would be great 

Thanks all  xxx


----------



## serenmai29

I don't know anything about treatment with pcos but just to let you know if you plan to egg share as well things do take a little longer. I'm sure lots of the lovely ladies on here will give you an idea about treatment times with pcos. As for my treatment I was seen towards the end of January for my initial consult then my dh had his pesa the end of Feb and I start injections on the 8th march.


----------



## Helen85

Hi seren,
Thanks for the comment. Loads of luck for the start of your treatment. No not egg sharing with be funding the Ivf ourselves .. Just so impatient lol been trying Ttc for over 2 years and now we know Ivf is the only option just want to start asap . Xx


----------



## serenmai29

I felt exactly the same. I got so impatient I phoned the clinic the day after my first consult to get a list of the tests I needed si could go to our gp surgery that morning. Saved some money and wanted everything sorted asap. Dh thought I'd gone mad but all I knew was I wanted the treatment to start more than anything.  Hope all goes well with your treatment Helen x


----------



## Helen85

Well fingers crossed it won't be too long for the both of us to get our bfp!! Got to live in hope x


----------



## kara76

Hiya seren and helen lovely yo see you chatting away

With pcos they can often bring on a period but reallt depends on the induvial. Any questions ask away and I will try my best to help

How's everyone today

Juls your new home is quiet atm but I'm sure more will join soon


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Helen.  I also have PCOS.  With my first go I had a period and I had to start taking the pill so that they knew when I would have next period and I had a scan on that day booked in for my 2nd day then.  

hope this helps xxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Kara,

Just bit concern about so many drugs I am taking at the moment, from your signature understand you were previously taking the same drugs, any idea how long I will need to take the clexane, steriods, aspirin and gestone? thks


----------



## Juls78

hey mari is your scan tomorrow? i think you will take the meds till 12 or 13  weeks!! i will be!! xx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- how are you and how's your bottom? should give a gentle massage to ease off the pain/blue. My scan is on Thursday, when is yours? I rang clinic to prescribe more clexane and steroid as run out today, went to collect this afternoon and found on the paper written Ovirtelle/ last injection, I was shock and the receptionist call the nurse to see me and got the right drugs finally!


----------



## Juls78

mari- not long to go now then, thursday will be here before you know it- my next scan is 2 weeks today- gonna be another 2ww i think! you should pop over to the other thread now!

my bum is soooooo sore, i have a big lump in my right cheek which dh has kindly massaged for me. i have never known such pain. I will have to phone the clinic tomorrow as i seem to have a problem getting the prontogest from a chemist. will need a few ampules before next scan. Good job u checked though!!

Hope everyoe else is ok?

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

Good morning ladies, Hapy St Davies day, I don't really know how you celebrate as I am still rather new in the town!

Hi Juls-thanks for the drugs advice, I have some blues on my tummy with the clexane injection, like a built in world map! we were so scare that we might accidently pock the baby ...I know its silly to think, the needle might not go that far but can't help to think that!
I am glad I swap to cyclogest (because of shortage of gestone), you might want to discuss with nurse/dr about this option.
I am waiting for Thursday's scan, if everything ok, will pop over to the other thread promised!


----------



## dawn0709

hiya ladies hope your all ok today, quick question for you all, i have read on the lwc website that the only extra cost for egg sharers are bloods and any extra services you require ie, icsi or blastocyst etc, i rang them just now and they said if im eligable for egg share the bloods are free, does anyone know if this is right, i cant understand why they would write on the website that you need to pay for them if you dont, mega confused.xxx


----------



## serenmai29

Daw I think the no payment is a special offer biazzely for the beginning of the year. They've never done it before apparently.  When I went it was a case of you pay for the amh and once your eligibility was decided then they would even refund that money too.  Good luck with it all xxx


----------



## dawn0709

hi seren, yes they have told me about the offer, i found it quite funny when i was told there was an offer if i share my eggs he he xxxx


----------



## Juls78

hoyyya
dawn not long for you now- how ya feeling?

hello to everyone else- hope you are all ok- gone quiet on here now!!

julsxx


----------



## freddypop

Hi all

How is everyone?  Its gone so quiet on here.

AFM - Rang clinic today and funding is back in place for 2nd NHS IVF cycles so we are all systems go again!!!  So pleased as was in total shock 3 weeks ago when they stopped us cycling.

We are supposed to be doing short cycle but not sure how that works. I've been told to stop my pill from today and have a scan first day AF. Will it then be 2 weeks of suprecur, then 10-14 days stimms, EC, ET etc?

 

Freddypop. xx


----------



## coldstuff

hello all about to start tx with egg share this week.... this is my 3rd try so scared and excited all at the same time xx


----------



## freddypop

Coldstuff

Good luck for your cycle - 3rd time lucky as they say.

Do you do a long protocol with egg share?

F. X


----------



## coldstuff

freddypop not sure what im doing lol start dr on the 9th march got a scan on the 24th might start stimms then scan on 1st april then the 4th for ec on the 6th but ec never goes to plan so may need to stim for a few more days xx


----------



## Juls78

Think everyone must have been out enjoying the sunshine this weekend because it has been quiet on here!

ffreddypop- i am so pleased for you- 2 weeks is nothing now- if i remember correctly- i didn't dr on short protocol- just went straight on to gonal f and 20 suprecur for about 12 days - then had ec-. Its much faster and less stressful than long protocol, but the 2ww is still the same!!! I now feel though i have been living a 6 ww- aaarrgghhh!!
Good luck and try to relax x

coldstuff- goodluck with egg sharing- the clinic will know how you react to te medication now so should get things right!!! i''ll pray that it is third time lucky!!

julsxx


----------



## coldstuff

thanks juls they have just changed my dates   as recipient not ready dont start dr till 15th now but they do say the best things come to those who wait lol


----------



## moocat

Hi lovely LWC ladies

Not sure if anyone will remember me!! i have been having sometime out from the whole of IVF. But i recieved a letter last week saying my PCT had relaxed their IVF criteria and i am now entitled to one free cycle!! amazing!! unfortunately they do not use LWC, so i have to go to bristol.

Dawn - i did a couple of egg share cycles with LWC in 2009/10 and never paid for any of my blood tests. If you fit criteria then you don't need to pay for bloods. The only added cost is the **** fee and any extras ie ISCI, blastos, freezing of embryos etc

Anyway i just pop in to say hi really. LWC are a lovely clinic, good luck!

xx


----------



## serenmai29

Hey ladies all is good.  AF arrived today on time.  So am booked in for scan on Friday and due to start stim injections.  Now starting to worry a little about the effects of the drugs.I suffer really badly with pmt and wonder if I'm gonna be a dithering wreck in the drugs.  Anyone know what side effects to expect?


----------



## kara76

Mooncat I remember you, great news u can now receieve funding. 

Will post more personals later


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Mooncat - I rember you, so pleased good luck hon.

Jules - How are you going, are you doing gestone jabs?  If so use a hot compact on your bum to help the lumps go down, I would do the check I had not injected each night and DH used to massage it for me too.

Good luck to all you other ladies.

Bemba


----------



## serenmai29

Hey ladies on second day of stimms  super cur and gonal and I just wondered is it normal to have your tummy swell lots.  I am taking in a lot more fluid as advised but can't quite believe how swollen my tummy is on only day 2.


----------



## Juls78

Seren -it didn't happen to me, but then my tummy is always swollen!!    if you become worried i would phone the clinic. It is important to drink lots of fluids, and you do swell or feel bloated towards the middle to end of stimming but day 2 is a bit early. 
Good luck with the rest of it!!! xx

Bemba- Hiyyaaa hunny, how are you. Long time no see, i bet tomos is huuuge now!!! why don't you come over to the other thread too!! not on gestone- they are not producing it at the moment. So been given an unlicenced italian alternative. Struggling to get on nhss because it is unlicenced i think- the lumps are getting less problematic and dh is massaging them for me, not been as apinful the last few days though- could be because my whole backside area is numb. It is not as thick as gestone, so goes in easier ohhh but it can sting. 
mooncat- good luck hun!xx
hello to everyone else!!!

julsxx


----------



## freddypop

Hi girls
Hope you all had a lovely weekend!

Af arrived yesterday, rang clinic this morning & going in this afternoon for baseline scan. Hope all will be well & then we can start hopefully on short protocol.

Will post again later as on phone at the moment. 

F. X


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Freddypop, so pleased for you and good luck for the scan and hope you start dr soon


----------



## freddypop

Hi again.
Juls thanks for the info on short protocol. Read on the other thread that your scan went well - well done, it must be a lovely feeling.

Moocat & Bemba - remember you both from reading the threads last year. Hope you are both well.

Coldstuff - good luck for down regging tomorrow.

Serenmai - hope your stims are going well.

Thanks Mari for the good luck.

Afm - baseline scan went well today. Start suprecur tonight & then gonal f (300) from tomorrow. Very exciting as we are doing short protocol so will hopefully be pupo in about 3 weeks if all goes well.
Feeling a bit rubbish tonite though as AF is really heavy & painful, not usual for me but not had proper bleed since before our abandoned attempt in January. It's good to have a nice fresh lining for this attempt.

F. X


----------



## Juls78

freddypop- were you at the clinic at about 3 sitting under the window by any chance? was going to say something but was a. to scared just in case it wasn't you and b. i was trying not to throw up with fear! Not nice ythought but it is good to have a clear out before tx. and short protocol os much easier than long. I wish you lots of luck!!!

Serenmai- hope stimms is going ok? Maybe it was you at the clinic!! 

coldstuff- dr tomorrow- whoohhooo!!! will be good to start eh!! xx

Yes the scan went well, sitill scared stiff but loved this afternoon- been discharged now from LWC and told to pop in when i go for my 20 week scan- very scary!! 

julsxx


----------



## freddypop

Juls - no it wasn't me I left at 3 after my scan with my meds tucked into my blue meds bag.
I was sat in the middle of the room before that & had to queue for toilet.

X


----------



## coldstuff

hi all thought id just let you know my recipient still has no af so have to wait till next month to start dr now... you know what its like the more you want af to turn up the more it wont, the poor woman must be pulling her hair out.. hope everyone is well and will catch up soon 
love lisa xx


----------



## Helen85

Hi all, 

Just booked my first appointment at the Lwc Swansea ... And it's next Thursday . So bloody excited but quite scared. Just can't wait to get everything moving 2 years of tests and waiting to get to this point!!!! Hoping before long I will be posting the progress on my treatment on here like everyone else .
Wishing everyone loads of luck wherever u are in your treatment . Fingers crossed for bfp xxxx


----------



## Bemba

Juls - Sounds horrid, why are the not producing gestone?  Glad lumps are getting better.  What is the other tread have not been on for ages.  Timos is massive now, a big one year old can hardly believe wher ethe time has gone.

Feddypop - All well here, hope you are too.

Bemba


----------



## serenmai29

Hey ladies, feeling really grotty today. Now one day 6 of stims and i'm enormous. My tummy is really swollen and i keep having horrible waves of nausea.  So tired to i wonder if anyone else is feeling the same, i keep telling myself my little embryos will all be worth it but today has been really hard work.

Good luck helen on your coming treatment. Once it gets started it feels like a whirlwind.

Coldstuff it must be a little disappointing but i hope your staying nice and positive for the coming af.

Thanks juls for you replies. Think i'm just one of those girls who gets all the fun side effects lol

Afm other than what i've already moaned at off to the clinic on friday to check those little follicles hopefully all is progressing well.

Baby dust all round good luck girls xxxx


----------



## freddypop

Hi all

Serenmai - sorry you're not feeling so good. Just remember your tummy is swelling with all those lovely eggs ready for collection. I hope scan goes well tomorrow.

Coldstuff - sorry to hear you're not starting this month hope all goes well for next time. It is so frustrating!!! 

Helen - good luck for your appt. They are lovely in LWC. It is a very long road in this fertility game - took us 4 years to get to first IVF last July. 

Afm - still don't feel too good myself as AF is still very heavy (from January). Really tired & drained. Dh feeding me steaks to keep up iron levels. Tummy starting to swell ( day 3 stimms) & getting pulsing feelings on both sides every now & then which I had on 1st attempt so I know it's working. Scan on Monday to see what's happening!!

Bye for now. 
F. X


----------



## Mari0609

Hi seren- I would advice you to drink lots of water to avoid ohss, I had 22 eggs collected in Jan, oh boy my tummy swell and I drank lots of water, everyone surprise I do not have ohss and I can carry on the ET.

Hi freddypop- I would advice the same to drink lots of water ok

Hi to everyone, and to Ann if you are reading, long time did not hear from you, we are the other thread now, please come an join us


----------



## serenmai29

Yeah had a very good day.  Ben for scan today and I have 16 follies at 14mm each so another scan on Monday and ec should be on Wednesday.  I am very very excited now.  Hope all you ladies are having a good positive day today.


----------



## freddypop

Serenmai that's a great amount hope they grow well over the weekend. How are you feeling now - any better?

Keep following Mari's advice and drink lots of water. I'm going with squash now as the waters getting a bit boring!! Thanks Mari. 

Looking forward to my scan on Monday!!

F. X


----------



## Mari0609

hi seren, 16 follies is a lots and they are good size too, best of luck and you will be BUPO soon, will you be taking off for your 2ww, I would advice to watch lots of comedy, really helps.

hi freddy, good luck for your scan on Monday ya    

Afm, nothing much apart from enjoying lovely sunshine in the garden (still bit cold) and watching rugby eventhough not understand much of the rules but when you married to a welshman, just got to support right!


----------



## serenmai29

Hey girls

Mari glad to hear your enjoying the sunshine.  I do plan to take the two weeks off. I'm a secondary school teacher and however hard I try and distance myself from stress in that job it's not easy. To be fair my boss has been very supportive.

Freddypop I'm feeling much better just unbelievably tired. Good luck with your scan on monday.

Afm it's been a good day dh birthday and been out for a lovely lunch. Also had some more acupuncture this morning so felt nicely chilled.  Still feeling exhausted but I suppose our bodies are in overdrive at the mo so no wonder we're so tired.

Good luck for all the up coming scans xxx


----------



## freddypop

Hi all

Mari glad you've been enjoying the sun, shame about the rugby though!!!!

Serenmai how did your scan go today? Will you be having ec on wed?

Afm - scan today I've got 15 follies at approx 10mm. Increase gonal f to 375 & scan again Friday. If we have the same as 1st attempt ( 11 follies only 6 eggs) we should get around 7/8 eggs so not too bad!!

F. X


----------



## kara76

wow ladies lots of follicles going on

i am watching you all and wishing you all luck


----------



## serenmai29

Thanks girls for all your luck muct have worked actually have 17 follied they missed one on fri. 13 of tham meansure 18mm or more. As the nurse said i'm ripe and ready. Going in now wednesday. For collection had my last 2 injections last night can't believe its going to be tomorrow. Mari i am gonna take 2 weeks of and my lovely husband has bought me a box set to keep me occupied.

Freddypop that sounds like a really good number and i keep telling myself it only takes one.

Good luck girlies with all the progress xxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi seren- wow the follies defo big and juicy, good luck for the EC tomorrow and do rest as you might feel sore and bloaded. Glad your dh is very well organise, let him pampering you ok as you deserve every minutes. My DH still doing house cleaning every weekend since EC ...its a bonus, I tried not to complaint as he might strike and I can't stand the smell of all cleaning stuff at this moment as make me feeling sick.

hi freddy, oh yes shame on the rugby, but was good shouting out when Ireland won though! Your follies growing big, with the size like this you should be ready for EC within next couple of day, sending you and the follies


----------



## freddypop

Great follies serenmai so exciting for ec tomorrow. Hopefully I won't be far behind you, I'm hoping for sun/mon but will see how Fridays scan goes.

Mari hope your ms will improve & thank you for positive vibes let's hope it works.

F. X


----------



## serenmai29

Thanks for the messages girls. Hope your all doing ok.

Mari - sounds lovely being pampered and my theory with the men is if they want to be involved then this is the perfect way   Also the fact the smell of cleaning products is making you feel sick sounds like only a good thing.

Freddy - good luck with the scan on Friday I'm sure we'll be cycle buddies at this rate keeping each other sane in the two week wait.

Afm feeling very tired and tummy is turning summersaults not sure if it's nerves of my overworked ovaries.  Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Juls78

Hello girls!!!

serenmai Congrats on the follies!! And good luck for tomorrow!!! I hope you get a bumper crop and by this time tomorrow dh's buddies and your eggies will be having a party, getting drunk and then get jiggy with it!!    Hope you have enjoyed your jab free day! What box set have you got? I have 24 but not manages to watch it yet!    I will be on tomorrow to see how you are doing!xx


Freddypop- Not long to go now - hopefully ec on monday!!  The thing with follies is u nefer know till they get in there, but they know you a bit more this cycle so hopefully they have found your protocol for best results.xx  Less than a weeks to go!! 

Mari- my dh has been doing most of the cleaning since ec too! He has been so good- but i admit i have been taking advantage a bit-    We have visitors this weekend and i am still taking it easy when usually i would even be washing the skirting boards! Nevermind..... tough!!

Right- just had food - need something sweet me thinks!!   

Julsxx


----------



## serenmai29

Just a quick message ladies i'm on my way home from the clinic they were able to collect 13 eggs yay. Lets just hope they like making jiggy with dh sperm. Will sign in later with some personal love and baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## serenmai29

Freddypop hope all went well with your egg collection today too.

Juls thanks for the well wishes they definitely paid off  

Mari hope the waiting is going well.

Afm Feeling a little sore tonight but nothing unmanage pleasantly surprised to be honest.  Now await the call about the fertilisation keeping up the pma and looking forward to the call.  Take care ladies xxx


----------



## kara76

seren wonderful news well done you


----------



## freddypop

Well done seren that's a great amount of eggs let's hope they get busy tonight!!!  

Not had ec today, scan on Friday to see if more growth I'm thinking Sun/mon for ec but will know more Friday. Seren we may well be cycle buddies if I'm right about ec day.

Juls thanks I'm hoping that the increased dose will have given us more eggs this time but as you say only find out when they get in there!!! Hope you are feeling well!

F. Xx


----------



## serenmai29

Just had the call ladies 9 of the 13 fertilised.  Just waiting now to find out whether they are good quality or not and when they need to go back in. Very scared but very excited can't believe it's all happening already xxx


----------



## Mari0609

hi seren- well done you and the embies, with this amount ,your embies will have high chance to go to blast, sending you lots of    

hi freddy- keep up the good work and good luck for the EC ya

Hi juls- how are you? we are certainly lucky as dh happy to help on the house work, ya sometimes do feel like taking advantage but should enjoy since we can... haa haa


----------



## kara76

Seren that's wonderful news

Freddy good luck tomorrow


----------



## freddypop

Seren that's brilliant on the embies well done you!!! Wishing them lots of good growing vibes!! 

Thank you Mari & Kara for the good luck hoping tomorrow we'll know what's happening with ec then we know it'll be blasts so 5 days later for et. Getting exciting now!!

Love to all. 
F. Xx


----------



## Juls78

seren- so they got jiggy in the dish then!!     Good luck for the next couple of days! will seem ages i am sure!  xx

Freddypop- good luck for tomorrow! your turn now!! 

Mari- i know i am so lucky- we have visitors tomorrow and dh is really going for it cleaning wise but he has told me to sit on the sofa and chat to friends on ff! Who am i to argue!!

julsxx


----------



## serenmai29

Freddypop hope your scan goes well today.

Thank you so much for all your care and support.  Well I spoke to embryologist this morning all 9 are doing well with no fragmentation whatever that means.  So transfer on Monday very excited but nervous.  Spoke to her as well about being anxious about only transferring one.  She said I was fine to transfer two as long as I sign a waiver to say I've considered the implications of multiple births.  But I said to her that I'm worried should the worst happen with one would I spend my life asking what if. So going for two.  Can't believe it's all happening.

Hope your all enjoying the sunshine.  Sticky vibes all round. Pma ladies I think mr Stoke has started sending out our Christmas presses early xxx


----------



## freddypop

Seren that's great all 9 are doing well sounds like the cells are dividing evenly!! I know what you mean about having 2 transferred not 1 - I'll be going for 2 again this time.

Thanks for the good luck wishes everyone seems to be working!
We've got 11 follies on right & 16 on left!!!! Yehhhhh!! 
Can't believe it, so hoping they stay till ec on Monday.  

Seren we may cross paths at some point monday - good luck! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone & let's hope the weather stays with us. 

F. Xx


----------



## kara76

Seren that's wonderful news well done, no fragmentation is good news. Fragmentation is basically bad bits being thrown out into the embryo as the cells divide. That's in simply terms. 
There are risks with twin pregnancy and births but I'm sure u have considered this. I had 2 embryos each time bar once when only 1 frozen was good

Freddy jeez girl that's a lot of follicles well done those ovaries


----------



## Mari0609

hi freddy- wow thats a lot big and juicy follies, well done you! hey you will be BUPO soon, enjoy ok

hi seren- good luck on Monday, put your feet up and enjoy your 2ww ok

sending you both ladies tons of


----------



## freddypop

Thanks Mari & Kara - there are a lot I was most surprised!! They also said they are all around the same size which I'm hoping is a good thing. However I'll be very happy if we get 10 or more eggs from this batch!

Seren hope you're having a relaxing weekend ready for Monday.

F. X


----------



## serenmai29

Hey girls just come on for a moan i'm feeling a little anxious today about the embies just hope they hold out til Monday.  Booked my acupuncture for Monday so that's a good thing too. Going to purchase zita wests CDs today feel I need a pick me up.  Just not feeling as positive as usual.  And sorry to be graphic girls but these pessary are giving me the most horrendous painful wind   are any of you having the same problem? Xxxx


----------



## freddypop

Feeling a bit down myself tonight seren been on my own all day!! Really not looking forward to 2ww!!

Haven't started the progesterone yet - Monday for that though I'll be having prontogest injections as bled 10 days post transfer last time. Used the cyclogest last time & had very bad wind too. It can be used vaginally but that leaves a messy discharge depends what you'd rather really.

Acupuncture will be lovely I haven't booked mine yet as not sure when transfer will be. I've got the zita west cd & it's very relaxing - I keep falling asleep with it!

I'm sure the embies will be doing well not long now.

F. X


----------



## serenmai29

Sorry to hear your feeling down today too. It must be all these hormones whizzing round in our poor bodies. We'll have to keep each other company on the 2ww otherwise we'll go mad.  We'll have to both have some happy sleepy dreams of our embies. Good luck for monday but i'm sure it'll be fab for us both.


----------



## Juls78

Awww ladies, just popping in to say good luck for tomorrow!!! Ec and et!!! 

You will both be pupo this time next week!!! 

I have had some issues with cyclogest, but i increased my intake of prune juice and dried apricots and that seemed to help.  I am on prontogest until wednesday then i will wean off them every other day ffor a week- i will be worried to stop them but very glad at the same time! They are very painful. I heard gestone will be back in production this month so i really really would try to get hold of that instead!! Much less painful! 

julsxx


----------



## kara76

This journey sure if a rollercoaster, full of ups and down. Hope everyone is having an up day

The cycologest for me were pretty yuck, soggy farts and bad tums, I found gestone so much better


----------



## freddypop

Feeling much better today. Had a very nice day, went out for food tonight but feeling very full now!!

Serenmai good luck for et tomorrow hope all goes to plan & you will be PUPO & resting up after it.

Hope I'll be posting good news tomorrow. 

F. Xx


----------



## serenmai29

Thanks for all the good luck messages girls. Good freddy i hope that all goes well today be thinking of you xx


----------



## kara76

Freddy good luck with ec 

Seren good luck with et


----------



## Mari0609

hi Freddy- good luck with EC ya
hi Seren- hope your tummy pain ease off, during ec the dr poke a lot down there hence you will get some uncomfortable, especially you have quite a lot of follies too, I remember that I can't even stand up straight after the ec but will be ok in few days, drink lots of water ok and Good Luck with ET ya

Hey, yes cyclogest or clexon both are not so nice, lots of trap wind, tummy feeling funny all the time too. Due to shortage of clexon, I swap to cyclogest from day 11 until now, good news is that I will be off by this week yippeee!

Juls- how are you, glad that we are going to stop the clexon/ cyclogest soon! I have to start buying new clothes as my belly is getting bigger, the 2.30am to 4am meal is not too kind for my belly, don't know when will this hungry stop? ms still but not serious as previous week, wish me luck ok!


----------



## freddypop

Thanks for all the good luck ladies!! 

We have 16 eggs, so so pleased & so much better than 1st time (6). Wasn't as out of it this time though as had some memories of really sharp pain - must have been the collection needle & remember them saying they were giving me more sedation but that was all they could give. Never mind it was all worth it!!

Seren - how did your et go? Don't now if I saw you, there was a couple with a little girl having et & lady popped into toilet afterwards when I was sat outside waiting room waiting for dh. 

Hope everyone else feeling good.

F. X


----------



## serenmai29

No it wasn't me freddy. I went in this morning to get them put back and all 9 made it to today but they were all early blastocyst so they wanted a little more time to select the best ones. So dh took me out to lunch then we went back 3 hours later and they choose 2 that were further developed.  It's so exciting not uncomfortable really except for the desperate need to wee.  So they are both on board just   they like there new home enough to stay. Test date is the 8th of April.

Freddy that is an awesome number of eggs now they need get jiggy with your dh men lol.  I'm glad you weren't in too much discomfort this time.  Just take it easy now chill out, relax and let dh take good care of you.

Thanks kara and Mari for my well wishes they are definitely working.


----------



## freddypop

Ooh well done Seren that's brilliant that all 9 made it to blast. Congrats on being PUPO!!!   Hope you're being pampered by DH & relaxing. Doesn't seem long till your OTD, let's hope it goes quickly for you. Will you be working through it?

Hoping eggs & sperm get it together tonight  , DH was very pleased they came in to tell him he had a very good sample this time!!!  

F. X


----------



## kara76

Freddy well done you. Hope your resting up 

Seren wow all 9 made blast. That's wonderful , fingers crossed for you now


----------



## freddypop

Well we have 13 fertilised embryos yeh!!!!  So pleased & DH very happy as he was only expecting 8 for some reason! Have to ring clinic Thursday to see how they are doing & then transfer either Thursday or Saturday. Hope we make it to blast on sat as would be so much easier re. Work & also what we were aiming for after no frosties on 1st attempt.

Thanks kara & Mari for good luck etc.

Seren hope you've been resting lots & enjoying being PUPO.


F. X


----------



## Juls78

freddy- what a lovely number. Hope you can relax the rest of the week- will be thinking of you!!

Seren- less than 2 weeks to go! What have you got planned to pass the time?

Hiyyaa everyone else
julsxx


----------



## serenmai29

Freddy - that's awesome news I am so pleased for you.  That is plenty of little emmies to choose from.  Fingers crossed for the call on Thursday I'm sure they'll love their pettery dish til Saturday.

Juls - I'm taking it easy watching the box sets of greys anatomy at the moment to wil away the til it's only the second day of waiting and already a little bored lol but sewing up all the fallen hems in my house today so should be busy all day.  Just call me a domestic goddess.

I called the clinic yesterday and we now have 5 blasts on ice.  Can't believe how lucky we've been with these little fellas.  Take it easy all xxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi seren, hi freddy, your embies quality are very good, so happy for you both and sending you lots of


----------



## Juls78

wow great reault seren! you can come and hem my stuff if you want- don't think i will ever be that bored!!!   

Freddy- hope you are ok today!

julsxx


----------



## ann69

Havne't been on for a while!

Seren - amazing getting that many blasts and lovely that you have frosties athough hopefully you won't need them for a while!!

Freddy - thats a good fertilisation rate- are you aiming for blasts?

Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm 33 weeks tomorrow and finishing work on sunday!


----------



## serenmai29

Wow ann that's awesome I hope I get there too.  You having 1 or 2. Did you get as far as blasts in your treatment x


----------



## freddypop

Thanks Juls, Seren, Mari & Ann.

We are aiming for blasts but have to ring tomorrow to see how they are doing. Good I hope as would like some frosties from this batch as the first attempt didn't get us any!!

Kara - haven't really been resting as had to work yesterday, today & tomorrow! Will be leaving early tomorrow though if we have ET. Spent most of the night cleaning in case it is tomorrow and then we can relax a bit over next few days.

Hope everyone is feeling well.

Ann - not long now for you. How exciting!

F. x


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Ann- so please to hear from you, I was wondering where you have gone? wow 33 weeks, that's quick, do u know the sex or u would prefer surprise? Oh yes, we are on other thread now, hope you come and join us at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248080.84

Hi freddy- how are you feeling today, hope more good news to come from you ok

Hi seren- how are you doing today? when is your otd?


----------



## freddypop

Hi Mari, Yes very happy today, we are going to blast!! Going in Saturday for et so very excited. Hopefully we will have some frosties too. How are you feeling?

It's much better for us with work etc so we don't have to mess people about!

Also it gives me another day to chill out & hopefully have acupuncture tomorrow.

Hope everyone is well today. 

F. X


----------



## kara76

Wonderful news freddy blast off here u go


----------



## serenmai29

Yay freddy that's awesome news on the blasts.  Keep chilled out and relaxed and get that uterus ready and cosy for them.  Oh yeah my acupuncturist said you must keep your feet warm.  Warm feet warm uterus apparently.  No flip flops for us yet  

Mari I'm due to test next Friday 8th April.  It's gonna take all my will power not to test early.  My actual period is due on Tuesday and I'm so regular you can set your clock to me usually so if we get past Tuesday I will be smiling a little more and have growing positiveness.

Afm now not doing much think I over did it a little yesterday felt very tired today.  Have a strange dull ache in my pelvis but not reading much into it cos I need to remain sane and not symptom spot.  So decide to be pampered today.  Dh took the kids to his mums to take them to school so I could say in bed and we're having take away to night.  It's been a lovely day of chilaxing.  One of my friends from work popped in for lunch bringing it with her because she knew I needed to relax.  She's a little diamond.  I was just nice to have some company even if it was only for half an hour.

Hope you ladies are all doing well.  Thank you for keeping me company though this madness xx


----------



## freddypop

Thanks everyone. Blast off tomorrow!!

Struggling with the prontogest injections seem to be really painful. DH is making sure they are very warm before Injecting. Any other tips are welcome. Kara is that video guide you did still available?

Had acupuncture today & fell asleep as so tired/relaxed.

Hope you're all feeling well.

F. X


----------



## kara76

good luck for blast off yay

heres a link to my vids http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0

i did most of mine laying down with knees bent as this stops any tensing and if you are doing it standing up, take the leg on the side your jabbing off the floor and also remember to rub the area for a good 15 20mins afterwards to help absored the oil, I also found jabbing slowly helped and spread the skin out where you are gona jabbed and then you have less nerve ending

good luck hope this helps


----------



## Juls78

ok the advice with prontogest- it is different to gestone- it is a lot runnier anyway and the liquid travels faster through the muscle. I have found- pushing the syringe very very slowly and rub the area underneath as doing it helps a lot. Also get dh to massage the area every night to get rid of lumps and bumps. 

It is so much more painful than gestone!! I think it is stronger also- but it is worth it in the long run.

I also found lying on the bed- belly down and lifting the leg up- relaxed and not tense helps. Apart from that i make lots of noise and swear a lot.

I didn't think warming it up to much made much of a difference- unlike gestone which really need to be warmer.

Enjoy the accu- i do!!! and try to relax a bit this weekend!
Hope everyone else is ok!!!!!! Seren- keep busy is my only advice to you!! xxxx

julsxx


----------



## freddypop

Thanks Kara & Juls for tips on injections. Kara I can't seem to open the gestone link though sorry.

Afm - well we have 2 blasts on board. Only 4 others hanging on at the moment but the clinic will let us know if they are able to freeze them. Bit disappointed with that but better than none!
Have had a lovely relaxing day though, slept for 2.5 hours so feel good now. Except still have ongoing severe constipation which is driving me mad!!!

Not looking forward to 2ww though. Have some films lined up but not sure what else to do yet.

F. X


----------



## serenmai29

Freddy glad to hear those blasts are on board safe and well.  I had horrid constipation I used prune juice to sort it out and apparently it works best if you warm it up.  Tastes horrid but really got me shifted.  Make sure on the 2ww you get yourself occupied cos the days pass so slowly.  I went to blockbuster and invested in some tv box sets £5 to rent for the week.  Also don't buy any peesticks it's just too tempting when they are in the house.  I sneak a look at them in the supermarket but haven't bought one and not going to til Thursday test day is Friday.

Afm I've had a lovely day shopping with dh.  Even went to la perilla for lunch it was delicious.  Feeling really positive sometimes worry I'm a little too optimistic.  Hope I'm not setting myself up for a fall.  Have been symptom spotting as most people do and it is positive but am a little worried that maybe it's all in my head.  I have another week off work a little nervous and look forward to getting Tuesday over and done will. Af is due on Tuesday and I really am as regular as clockwork so if I get past Tuesday I might let myself get a little more excited.  Hope you are all taking care of yourselves xxx


----------



## kara76

Freddy well done on being pupo.

Will take a look at the gestone vids links when I can, need to get the laptop on

Hiya seren sounds like a nice day


----------



## Mari0609

Hi freddy- well done you, hope you are doing well with the box set, don't think too much about 2ww, just relax and chill ok, the first week gone very quickly for me but not the second so I hope you can hold on to peestick ok, yes don't get them yet otherwise very difficult to not too try .. hee hee

Hi seren- how are you doing? I can relate to you as my period is like an alarm clock, bang on 28days on the dot but it works this time, so sending you lots of    with   

Afm, we went for the NT scan yesterday morning, amazing baby say hi with one hand up on the air and rotate to the other next minute, keep moving around, the sonographer have to wait and measure, we all laugh! FingersX another lovely afternoon, comeon sunshine!


----------



## freddypop

Thanks for tips on 2ww & constipation. Think the acupuncture has helped with the constipation though, might still get some prune juice mind!!!

Just been to gp & she's signed me off for 2weeks so very pleased! Don't have to worry about rushing back either she was great about following anything the clinic might recommend.

Still resting, DH is making a lovely lamb dinner smells great can't wait for that.

How's everyone? All feeling good I hope.

F. Xx


----------



## freddypop

Hello everyone - gone a bit quiet on here - are you all out enjoying the lovely weather!!

Serenmai - how are you getting on? Hope you got past your Tuesday goal & are continuing on your 2ww really well.   . Good luck for testing tomorrow.  

Mari - I take it your NT scan went really well. I've managed not to buy any peesticks not really thought about it either which is good.

Kara, Juls & ann hope you are all well.

Afm - we are lucky enough to now have 2 frosties!! So pleased especially as they ended up being better quality than the 2 put back but hey that's no problem as the 2 lovely ones we have on board are just as important!!!

Managing to keep sane so far, been out & about a bit which really helps in this lovely weather.

F. X


----------



## serenmai29

Well lovely ladies it has been a bit of a nightmare week.  Has some bleeding Monday night and Tuesday sorry to be graphic but it was more brown muck anyway I was devasted and convinced that was it.  I called the clinic and they've upped the dreaded bum bullets to three a day.  I'm also chatting on another thread where a girl who has the same ec and et date and her test date was we'd so decided to test then to.  Just needed to know if it was the end.  so Wednesday morning I tested and there was a very faint yet very definate bfp.  Did the test again this morning and yay it's still positive and well gonna do it tomorrow as well for luck.  I called the test round with me all day in my pocket yesterday cos I kept having to check to see if had been seeing things.  Trying to keep myself busy by making Easter bonnets today so a busy bee.

Freddypop well done on the frosties those ice ice baby's are another blessing.  Hope your resting and relaxing and finding some weird and wonderful things to do to take your mind off everything.

Mari scan sounds awesome I can't wait for that kind of experience.

Juls and kara thank you for all your advice it's been a great help.

Hope we're all enjoying this beautiful weather xxx


----------



## kara76

Freddy great news you have some on ice

Seren yay well done girl. Congratulations


----------



## Juls78

Hey freddypop- 2 ggod frosties!and 2 on board- well done- when is otd?xxxx

Seren- i had brown muck too!!! Congratson the bfp- now the wait for the scan!!    xxxxxxxxx


----------



## freddypop

Yeh well done serenmai congratulations on your  

I'm really thrilled for you!!!  Take it easy now & look after yourself!

Gives real hope to the rest of us!

Juls & Kara thanks about frosties! OTD is Wednesday 13th, but 13 has been a very unlucky number for us over last 4 years. Not sure whether to test Tues or Thurs instead!

F. X


----------



## Mari0609

Hi morning ladies, lovely day again until weekend, dh is packing his suitcase to Boston for 2 weeks, no plan to go anyway apart from resting and sleeping!
Hi seren- congratulations to you    

Hi freddy- next is your turn ok, come on   . Don't worry about 13, chinese love it and means "well wish" and especially 13 is typically good for tx women, if you can understand cantonese is the best date we can wish for apart from 8!


----------



## freddypop

Thank you Mari that's very kind of you to say about 13, however I think I'll test tues 12th as that will be 15 dp ec & should give a correct result.

Hope you're doing well. Really enjoying this weather - it's keeping me sane & very optimistic.

F. X


----------



## kara76

Freddy how ya doing?


----------



## freddypop

Hi Kara

I'm ok thanks been resting all day. Had a small bleed yesterday, not much really just browny/pinky/reddy when wiping, which stopped last night. Just a small brown discharge this morning & nothing since!! Very relieved!!    still keeping up the PMA.  

Hoping it was maybe a late implanter like serenmai, as I was 12dp ec (7dp 5dt) yesterday.

Hope everyones been enjoying the lovely weekend!!

F. X


----------



## serenmai29

Sounds just like me freddy and if you do get anymore make sure you call the clinic and they'll change your pessaries or change to injections and its worth it.  Also don't panic if you have more brown muck i still have the same and did yet another test today and its an even stronger positive. Just keep the clinic informed.  Good luck lovely i'm sure that bfp is coming to you too xxxx


----------



## freddypop

Thanks Serenmai. How are you feeling - well I hope! Have the clinic booked you in for scan or are you having any HCG bloods done?

I'm on the prontogest injections anyway, but I also used a cyclogest pessary (left over from 1st IVF July 2010) on Sat night just as a precaution as wasn't sure what was happening. I won't phone the clinic yet as everything seems fine now. My sore boobs started again this morning, they had been fine for few days so hoping thats a good sign.  Only 2 days till OTD now & really hoping for the best!!!

I must say thank you to everyone on FF as it's really great to be able to discuss things that we're going through. I've tried telling my sister a few things but she doesn't even really know much about a normal cycle let alone anything else!!!!! 

F. x


----------



## serenmai29

Glad all is well frddy. You must be so excited for test day. Are yiou gonna do an early one tomorrow or wait it out til wednesday.  As for me definately feeling preggers morning sickness has kicked in and to be honest i love it cos at least i feel pregnant.  I am bloating something chronic and well desperately trying to hid my newly acquired pot belly lol.. Have my scan booked in for the 27th april the day before my step daughters birthday so i'm taking that as a good omen. Keep wondering now if there one or two growing in there i can't wait to find out xxx


----------



## freddypop

Well I am very tempted to test tomorrow but not sure yet!! I know I should wait till OTD but I would prob get a correct result tomorrow!!  

Oooh not long till 27th for your scan. How many weeks will you be then?  It's so exciting wondering how many might be growing there!!!!

F. X


----------



## serenmai29

I know it's crazy I'll be 7 weeks exactly then.  Still can't quite believe it's happened.  Still feel crazy neurotic and I'm still knicker checking haha but I think I just have to come to terms with the fact I'm gonna worry throughout.  As for how many it does feel a little crazy there could be two in there but any heartbeats would be a huge blessing that I would eternally grateful for.  

If you manage to wait to test date I will so impressed. I thought I would but there was no way lol.  Hope your relaxing and enjoying he sunshine.  Are in work?


----------



## kara76

Can I just gently remind everyone this is a cyclers thread and can pregnancy chat we keep to minimum and when anyone is ready come join the south wales , bfp pregnancy and parenting thread.

Hope no offence is taken


----------



## serenmai29

No offence take kara but hope you don't mind me checking in on freddy she's not quite in the club yet but she'll be there in no time xx


----------



## kara76

Freddy u are naughty and u should reallt wait but omg its hard I know lol


----------



## kara76

Phew I always worry lol

We are all here egging freddy on, come on freddy


----------



## freddypop

I know about the knicker checking!!!

No offence Kara - I like hearing about others positive stories it really does give so much hope that this mad IVF journey can work!!

I know I'm naughty but with all this wonderful egging on I really might have to test tomorrow.

Thank you ladies those posts have really cheered me up!!

As I said earlier it is great to chat with others, it does seem very quiet on this thread though! Has everyone defected to CRMW!!!

F. X


----------



## serenmai29

Freddy Did u do it?  Hope all went well if you did and if you didn't I am soooooo impressed with your self control.  Good luck lovely hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Juls78

freddy thinking of you!! xxx


----------



## freddypop

Well ladies I have to confess I gave in on Sunday (bled Sat) & yesterday and did some tests, however I wanted to wait for OTD to do it properly.

I am very pleased to say it was indeed a   for us today.  

I rang the clinic and have a 7 week scanned booked for 3rd May, popping in there later to pick up more prontogest & prednisolone.

Thank you to everyone on FF for all the wishes, messages & PMA   , it has helped such a lot.

I've been to acupuncture today and now feel really sleepy after having an early lunch (very hungry!!). I have to say that I am trying to be calm and stay focused as we've been here before (miscarraige 2 yrs ago!!). I have been off work for these 2 weeks and don't really want to rush back as I have a physical and stressful job, so I'm going to go back to GP Friday to see if they can help me out.


Hope you are all well!!
F. x


----------



## kara76

Freddy that is wonderful news yay


----------



## freddypop

Thanks Kara - it is indeed wonderful news!!!

xx


----------



## serenmai29

Yay thats awesome news i'm super pleased for you xxx


----------



## Juls78

AWWW freddypop!! Fantastic news!!! so happy for you!!

julsxx


----------



## freddypop

Thank you ladies for your lovely messages! 

Still sinking in & every now & again I realise I am grinning to myself!!!

Getting some tummy twinges now though but hoping they are because of the large Harvester meal we had earlier as a small celebration for ourselves.

Hope all you lovely ladies are all well !!!

F. X


----------



## Cariad101

Hi All
I wonder if i could join you? I have followed all your stories for a long time but until now have never felt brave enough to join in. My story so far.....i will try and do it in a nutshell....I am 31 and my hubby is 34. After we got married we decided it was time to expand (literally!) but after no avail sought help. I was referred to a fertility specialist who undertook a laporoscopy and found badly blocked tubes with adhesions. She made every effort to unblock them during the surgey and then put me on clomid for 6 months. This was unsuccesful. 
We were then referred for IVF. My hubby has quote "superman" sperm! Great.....!
Our 1st round was very poor (gonal f) and i only produced a single egg - BFN
2nd round - (menopur) 11 eggs but only 3 fertilised - BFP, live ectopic at 6 weeks resulted in emergency surgery and both tubes removed
3rd round ICSI this time - menopur again 18 eggs but no frosties. BFP but miscarried 2 days later
4th round ICSI again - menopur again 19 eggs, four blastocyts, BFP but miscarried at 5 and a half weeks. 
So now i have four frozen embryos and the clinic have reccommnded a whole host of immune tests. 
Any advice, words of support, or just a hello i understand would be lovely....
C x x x x


----------



## kara76

Hi and welcome to the board. Sorry to hear of your losses and can I suggest seeing your gp and asking for the recurrent miscarriage tests including chromosome tests for you and your dh. This will save you a lot of money. If you want full immune testing, crmw(centre of reproductive med wales) do them and also treat with intraplids, might be worth dropping them an email.

Our historys aren't that far apart. You will find a lot of help and support here


----------



## kara76

Just for the record most gps won't look into miscarriage until 3 losses but some do giving that ivf is needed. I hope your gp is a good un


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls just wanted to say hello to u all.  I am so excited I have been waiting for my 2nd IVF on the NHS for a while partly because I wasn't ready and then when I felt ready I was waiting for the clinic to contact me.  I have just phoned them and it looks like they had forgotten about me so just booked my app for June to see Consultant and then hopefully start the IVF on my next cycle.  I am so excited and absolutely petrified lol.  When I spoke my clinic previously they suggested rather than pessaries I would be better off with the injections I have always bleed very early in my 2ww but this when I was going to pay for IVF. Do anyone know if they allow u to have the injections under the NHS scheme as I am assuming they cost more than pessaries?

I cant believe how excited I am.  Anyone got any suggestions on ways to keep ur stress levels down as I am such a panickier.  Any tips would be greatly appriecated. 

hope ur all well?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Good luck with your appointment and yep the gestone injections are on the nhs if the cycle is nhs. Sorry for the quick post but I'm cooking


----------



## EmmaLily

Thanks Kara xxx


----------



## Cariad101

Hi Everyone
Thanks for response Kara...i thought our stories didnt sound too far apart. Lovely to hear you have a bundle of joy! 
Emmalily - best of luck - in terms of keeping stress levels down, it is tough...but you can totally do it. I found that walking my dog really helped me to relax and just taking time to face what i was feeling head on. I always try to be happy when i am happy, cry when im sad etc sounds silly but its just what works for me. As for the gestone, you should get that free as is NHS cycle for you! 
Well...what a morning i have had. Went to LWC to have the immune bloods carried out as my mean GP would not do them. I got to LWC and clasically there was no a parking space in sight so given that i was just having bloods, i popped my car on yellow lines and hop footed it to the clinic. 
On arrival, my lovely nurse (who i am so fond of) took me into the room and then told me that i would need to go to the antenatal ward for my bloods! I thought i was going to pass out on the spot as its been just 2 weeks since i had my last miscarriage. 
Nonetheless, i did what sometimes us ladies do best...marched on to antenatal clinic with a smile on my face (feeling sick on the inside) 
I got to antenatal only to be told to go to the gynae ward, feeling a little relieved (but highly frustrated, particualrly as the bloods are costing me so much) i marched on to gynae ward, only to be told...turn around, go back to ante natal and take a seat. Grrrrrrr.............
Eventually after sitting amongst about 20 pregannt women, and thinking at every second i was about to have a breakdown, i got called in to Draculas Den for my bloods....when will this journey end........So what i hoped would be a 10min appt turned into a two hour nightmare! Big love to everyone C x x x


----------



## Bessiefach

hi
Have read various forums to get support but never posted myself but was encouraged to seelwc swansea featured. I currently on my two week wait with a fresh cycle. I have 3 days to go before I test. This is our third attempt, 2 fresh frozen. I am 41 and dh 44, we have done icsi each fresh cycle and assisted hatching.  The last two times I have found the 2ww really stressful however I have been really calm on this one, been doing acupuncture. However today I have noticed a very slight brownish discharge, hardly reconiseable, and have lower bachache and lower abdominal pain. I am so scared this hasn't worked again. Would really appreciate support. Feel quite lonely in this quest! 
Bess


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Bess

2WW is the worse time ever.  I can assure u ur not alone hun we all the same.  I am currently waiting for my 2nd IVF.  I have had 4 IUIs and 1IVF and i find the 2ww the worse part of the treatment.  There are loads of people on here who have bleeds on the 2ww and have gone on to have their little mircles.  I hope it all works out for u.  Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Cariad101

Hi Bess
The 2ww is totally awful!!!! But hang on in there - you only have a few days to go....as for the brownish stuff...i know its difficult but try not to worry. I have had 4 IVF's and been pregnant on 3 occasions - never quite got to bring a litle one home but nonetheless am not ready to give up. In all my attempts i have had different responses to treatment and different symtoms in 2ww - you can just never tell. Hears hoping and praying for you!!!

Hi Emmalily....any news on your second cycle? I am hoping to go back for a frozen cycle in July/Aug time....will be a first for me as despite 4 attempts, i have never had frozen embryos before. Just need to get all my immune tests out the way, have had the first lot done - now need to go back in 6 weeks for repeat tests. 

Hi to everyone else...i know most of you are over on the BFP Board - hope we all get to join you formally sometime soon! Freddypop...if you are reading, i am still thinking of you

Big Hugs

C x x x


----------



## EmmaLily

hiya C.  Sorry to hear about ur miscarrages hun massive   

I am seeing Dr in two 1/2 weeks and hoping to have 2nd IVF then on next cycle July-Aug as long as i lose enough weight.  I have lost 12pound in two weeks so hopefully can lose another 9 by then and I should be good to go.  I really hope so I didnt realise how much I need this 2nd go until I made the appointment now I am living and breathing it.  Prehaps we will be having tx at the same time.  

Fingers crossed for ur immune test results hun.  

Have u ever had accupature?

Em xxx


----------



## Cariad101

Hi All
Emmalily...thanks for your support! We could well be cycling together in the future - i am hoping to do a frozen round in JUly/Aug time so you never know! Cant belive how fantastic you have done in terms of your weight loss!!!!!!!!!!!!! What is your secret!!! 12 pounds is 2 weeks is really good....well done u!!! 
I havent called the clinic for my results as i am going on holiday this week and didnt want to have any news that i may worry about .... so i figure no news is good news! I have never tried acupuncture...not sure what i think about it really - would be really interested in anyones views on this?
Bess - How are you? I realise you will be testing around now....am keeping everything crossed for you..
Kara...i read your post on the other thread - i say go for it! 
Wont be around for a week or so but will catch up with you all on my return
Big   to everyone
C x x x x


----------



## freddypop

Cariad101 - thank you I am still reading occasionally and appreciate your wishes.
Just wondering are you paying for your immune tests at LWC and are they Level 1 tests or the Level 2 that are sent to Chicago? Thanks, enjoy your holiday.

Afm -   having a bit of a rough time at the moment. Its been nearly 3 weeks since our final 8 week scan to confirm our missed miscarriage and I still havent had a bleed. Had a scan at local hospital, arranged through GP which showed retained products. I saw a doctor after scan and they said I couldnt have any drugs to help things along as they didnt have any previous scans or documentation to prove it was a failing pregnancy. In otherwords it could be an ongoing early pregnancy!!! So I have to wait another 2 weeks for another scan and then go from there!! Just want it all over with now.
Also my lovely sister who helped and supported me & dh through all of this recent 2nd cycle told me 2 weeks ago that she is 13 weeks pregnant, which is lovely news, but I feel so let down that she didnt tell me when everything was looking good for us!! Just feel very alone at the moment.

Sorry for the depressing post hope everyone is doing well.

Good luck Bessiefach on testing!!  

F. x


----------



## kara76

Freddy hun, you poor girl I know what you are going through and I think the epu are being very mean to you. Might be worth calling the clinic and asking them for advice or even if they could pass your details on. Hugs.

Hiya everyone , nice to see this thread being used again


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264253.0

time for a new lucky thread ladies.........good luck


----------

